# Assisted conception success - due 2018 xx



## star25

Hi all, 

Thought I would start a thread so we can continue our chats here and wait for all the other ladies to join us with their bfps! 

For those who don't know I have recently got my bfp for number 2 on my third fet 
Bfp on 7dp5dt and first beta 14dp5dt was 916 

I've got my scan on 22nd June which I can't wait for but at the same time am very nervous as my last scan after bfp showed only a blighted ovum, fingers crossed this is different! 

Symptoms so far are achy boobs on and off, tiredness, hunger, some light headiness and cramps in my legs and knee pain which I got with dd but a lot further on! 
These symptoms aren't all the time or all at the same time, only had couple periods of nausea nothing major 

Currently 5w2d, congratulations to you all!

*Due dates!*

Star25- due Feb 8th - team :blue:
3chords - due Feb 20th - team :pink:
Koj518 - due Jan 13th - team :blue:
Dancingnurse2 - due mid Dec - team :blue: :pink:
Scoobybeans- due Jan 27th - team :blue:
Dogmommy - due Feb 23rd - team :pink:
xx Emily xx - due Jan 22nd - team :blue:
Ashleybutters - due march - team :yellow: :yellow:
October_baby - due - team :pink:
Juliet11 - due April 21st - team :yellow:
Kjw26- due Feb 11th - team :blue: :blue:
Wish2Bmom - due Jan 28th - team :blue: :blue:


----------



## koj518

Thanks for making this thread star!!!
I hope nausea stays away for you!

Here's my intro for those who don't know me:

Married for 7 years, LTTTC for 5+ years
Got my very first BFP on my first cycle of fresh IVF and am currently 9w. If all goes well, my due date is Jan 13, 2018!

My next scan is on June 21 (10w3d). I'm nervous because my sister had 1 mc (7w) and 1 mmc (9w) before her 2 healthy babies.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hey girls!


----------



## star25

Hey dancing good to see you here 

How are everyone's symptoms?


----------



## October_baby

Hey ladies, 

Happy to see we are starting a new group for support. I'm super anxious and nervous about my scan on Tuesday.

Star I am having some leg cramping and tingling. I have no idea where it came from. Scan coming soon!! I know what you mean about nerves regarding the scan . 

KOJ you have a due date? That's so exciting and so official! That is awesome news. Can't wait to hear about your next scan.


----------



## star25

October, how many weeks are you now? The leg cramps are the worst! 
I'm scared about my scan but my symptoms make me feel a bit better about it, last time I just didn't feel right, lack of symptoms and it all didn't feel real, feeling more positive this time around

My due date is 8th Feb


----------



## koj518

star - I've had ms since 6w and it's still going strong. I had a slight relief this morning so I was able to have a "big" breakfast (2 slices of toast with jam & peanut butter). But we're currently house hunting and after going to 3 open houses I was drained and the nausea and headache hit... also, my right boob has been hurting recently. Not the sensitive nipple thing which I've had since before my BFP but its like a lightening jolt when I move sometimes. 

October - Yes!! the little bean measured right on track on my previous 2 scans so I have a due date!! Isn't that crazy!! 

dancing - hi! :hi:


----------



## October_baby

KOJ- so happy that your little bean is measuring perfectly and on time. Stress levels are slowly decreasing. 

Star- I'm 6 weeks today according to the FET calculator


----------



## star25

Good luck with house hunting Ko, have you found anything you like yet? That's exciting news!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats Mama!!! Scan is just around the corner too. Happy & healthy 9 months to you! I hope you ladies don't mind me dropping in.


----------



## star25

Course we don't kiwi, the more the merrier here!


----------



## dancingnurse2

My MS this weekend has been so much better. Fatigue is pretty high though. Lots of naps this weekend. Have my first OB appointment this Friday at 10 weeks excited! We will tell family then! For my due date with twins they say mid to late December.


----------



## Kiwiberry

dancingnurse2 said:


> My MS this weekend has been so much better. Fatigue is pretty high though. Lots of naps this weekend. Have my first OB appointment this Friday at 10 weeks excited! We will tell family then! For my due date with twins they say mid to late December.

How exciting! Only a couple more days :happydance:


----------



## star25

Glad you're feeling better dancing, exciting for you to be announcing soon! 
My tiredness is my worst symptom, I keep napping in the late morning when dd does but it's making me feel worse when I wake up, at the same time I don't think I'd cope without it! I also feel like I should be taking the chance to get some work done as work from home when I can so I feel bad about that tii


----------



## Kiwiberry

Don't feel bad hun, it's exhausting growing a baby even in first tri. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you kiwi, have to keep telling myself it's for the baby's sake!


----------



## scoobybeans

Here! :hi:

For anyone who doesn't know me, we were TTC for almost 3 years and I finally got my BFP after a 3-day transfer. This is my first baby! I'm 7w2d today and my due date is January 27th. First scan at 5w4d showed gestational sac and yolk sac, next scan is this Wednesday. Nervous and excited!


----------



## star25

Ahh sure all will be good Scooby, excited for you to see little moobley


----------



## Kiwiberry

scoobybeans, congrats Mama, and how exciting for you :happydance:.


----------



## October_baby

I slept awful last night. I'm so anxious and nervous about my scan this evening. I will never book a late appointment again. lol. I can't even focus while working. :wacko:


----------



## star25

I hate appointments that aren't in the morning October, look forward to your update!


----------



## Kiwiberry

October_baby said:


> I slept awful last night. I'm so anxious and nervous about my scan this evening. I will never book a late appointment again. lol. I can't even focus while working. :wacko:

When I was pregnant I always scheduled them in the morning because I am so impatient, I'm a sahm though so not in the same situation as you. I hope the time goes fast for you and the scan goes well :).


----------



## koj518

october - yay for your scan today!!! Afternoon appointments are the worst!! Both of my previous 2 scans were scheduled at 3pm and I literally got no work done those days... I feel ya!!! my next scan next week is at 9:30am.. I learned my lesson!!


----------



## star25

Forgot to say I've got my first midwife appointment 29th June a week after my scan, feels more real now, fingers crossed for a good scan 

This tiredness is killing me :( I've been in bed for 2 hours from 4pm and now I feel sick too, was never tired like this with dd but then I didn't have dd waking me up at night and getting up at 5:30am! Help me get through these next few weeks!!


----------



## koj518

star - yes!!! midwife appointments make it so real!! tiredness is quite tough.. I don't have anyone waking me up in the middle of the night but even my pee wakeups disrupt my sleep. it's 2pm and all I want is my bed...!!


----------



## star25

Luckily dh was off this afternoon as I worked this morning so didn't get my.usual morning nap in when dd does lol


----------



## October_baby

I can finally breathe for a day or two. Little pea was 6 weeks and 5 days (measuring 3 days ahead) Heart rate 124 bpm


----------



## koj518

October - how wonderful!!!! I saw the other thread first and asked how far along you are but you've answered it here!! What an over achiever measuring 3 days ahead!!! ;) Great heart rate too!


----------



## scoobybeans

October, that's an amazing photo! So glad everything looks great & you've got a heartbeat. <3 You must be over the moon.


----------



## star25

Wonderful news October, so beautiful


----------



## October_baby

Thanks ladies. That was a huge relief to see a heartbeat. 

Scooby- GoodLuck with your scan today. Keep us posted on Moobley


----------



## star25

Hi ladies how is everyone feeling? 

I'm getting nervous about my scan, less than a week to go, I just don't think I'm feeling a lot of symptoms, just keep telling myself it's still early, have got a lower back ache at the moment so maybe that's something 

How are your symptoms?


----------



## Kiwiberry

@October_baby, Amazing, congrats Mama and lovely scan photo hun :cloud9:



star25 said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone feeling?
> 
> I'm getting nervous about my scan, less than a week to go, I just don't think I'm feeling a lot of symptoms, just keep telling myself it's still early, have got a lower back ache at the moment so maybe that's something
> 
> How are your symptoms?


Symptoms didn't really hit for me untill I was 8 weeks at least with both my girls. 

:hugs: :hugs:

I know everyone is different, but good luck at your scan hun.


----------



## star25

Thank you kiwi, after I posted that I had a cup of tea and felt sick for ages after So looks like I'm off the tea!


----------



## scoobybeans

I just realized I forgot to update on here! Scan went great, heartbeat was 152bpm and baby is measuring on track. Nausea has gotten strong the past few mornings. Still no actual throwing up but stomach feels sick for about 2-3 hours in the mornings. Eating carbs seems to help (toast, crackers, etc) and these preggie pop drops help too. Over all though symptoms are very mild for me so far. My mom and sister had easy pregnancies so I'm hoping I'll be lucky too!

How are you guys feeling? Star I know your scan is next week, but does anyone else have a big day coming up soon (scan, beta, etc?)


----------



## Kiwiberry

star25 said:


> Thank you kiwi, after I posted that I had a cup of tea and felt sick for ages after So looks like I'm off the tea!

Yay morning sickness :haha:. 



scoobybeans said:


> I just realized I forgot to update on here! Scan went great, heartbeat was 152bpm and baby is measuring on track. Nausea has gotten strong the past few mornings. Still no actual throwing up but stomach feels sick for about 2-3 hours in the mornings. Eating carbs seems to help (toast, crackers, etc) and these preggie pop drops help too. Over all though symptoms are very mild for me so far. My mom and sister had easy pregnancies so I'm hoping I'll be lucky too!
> 
> How are you guys feeling? Star I know your scan is next week, but does anyone else have a big day coming up soon (scan, beta, etc?)


Glad the scan went well hun! Ginger ale helps to settle my stomach during the first tri.


----------



## October_baby

Star- I can totally understand being nervous about your scan. I was a mess right before my mine. I don't really have any symptoms. A little nausea but no vomiting, lower back pain, and frequent urination. I can't seem to stay hydrated. RE told me carbs and sugar will help with MS.


----------



## koj518

star - I totally get your anxiety.. I'm getting quite nervous for my first midwife appt on Wednesday as well. Don't you wish you could just sleep for 4-5days straight and wake up at the doctor's office to the sound of them saying "everything looks good!"

hi October, Scooby, and Kiwi!! :hi:

Afm, my MS is getting lighter and lighter each day... I'm hoping that this is just the 10week relief that people talk about but I can't help but worry... especially since yesterday I was having some mild aches on the side of my stomach, kind of like when I eat too fast, or move around too much soon after eating. My body is definitely doing something.. for better or for worse. Wednesday cannot come soon enough.. although there's no scan, just a doppler so I'll only be relieved if I hear a heartbeat.. if I don't, I'm going to have to stress out for another 2 weeks, worrying if something is wrong.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wish I could help with the anxiety ladies :hugs:. We all know though that honestly when our babies are involved there is no way around it.


----------



## star25

Scooby, I agree the carbs definitely helped me today, I ahwvnt been sick either and was Sony sick with dd once at 40 weeks lol 

Ko, I would love to wake up suddenly and it be scan day and everything all good! Time usually goes quick once the weekend hits so fingers crossed it will now 
Glad your ms is easing, with dd I had it until 14 weeks


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies!

Amazing thread!! Sorry I've been MIA for ages, had a manic 10 days between work and DD dance show rehearsals! I'm exhausted! Finally got an evening to myself so I can catch up!! 

Scan day tomorrow! Feeling nervous but glad it's at 09.20 so not too much waiting around! Midwife appointment isn't till the 30th though. 

Cyclizine is keeping the ms at bay most of the time. I get this awful metallic taste in my mouth though which is making me feel worse. Also the bloating has been horrendous! I'm ok today but yesterday I was blown up like a balloon!! 

So I've got a family christening in 4 weeks, I wasn't going to tell anyone until afterwards but I don't think I'm going to be able to hide it! This photo is of sucking in as much as poss! I'm only little, my family will easily be able to see!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star25

Ah Emily lovely pic! It wouldn't let me open your msg at the moment but glad to see you here! 

I'm nervous again about my scan and I've still got 4 says, it's driving me mad! I know there's nothing I can do but hope the week goes quick til Thursday when I'll be exactly 7 weeks 
Scan is at 1pm but will have to leave just before 10:30 

How is everyone?


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I'm sure everything is fine but I can relate to your worry. I've relaxed a teeny but since seeing the heartbeat but still can't wait until my next scan to reassure me again!

Emily- Aw, you've got a bump! I'm also at the point where I can't suck in anymore. Still think mine is mostly bloat but either way it makes it hard to hide! 12 weeks will be a good times to share your news...

koj- Glad MS is letting up! Only a couple of days until you get to hear that little heartbeat again <3

october- When is your scan again?

AFM, I'm officially weaning off the PIO shots! Hoping my bloodwork looks good tomorrow so I can stay on the every other day thing. So much better!


----------



## star25

Great news about no more pio shots scooby! 
I think with dd the only time I relaxed was when I felt movement. For me that was at 21 weeks as my placenta was at the front so acted like a cushion, typical! Even then I was at maternity 3 tines for reduced movement but all was OK and think my placenta was just in the way 

This time I'm hoping to feel movement earlier with it being the second and also hopefully my placenta will be in a different position

I'm feeling sick more often now and so so tired, please be good signs!


----------



## koj518

What a lovely bump Emily!!

star - being sick sucks but its so reassuring isn't it!! feeling kicks sound amazing <3

scooby - yay for less PIOs!! 

afm - MS is back all of a sudden last night/today. I'm hoping it's a good sign and that we hear heartbeats on Wednesday. Yesterday was the first day in over 2 months that I did not have to poke myself with a needle!! :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Koj - yay for being able to hear heartbeat! How many weeks will you be? Shame the ms is back but it's reassuring! 

Star - with you on the tiredness! Just want to sleep all the time! Don't think the heat is helping though! 

Scooby - how did the bloods go? Hope you can keep reducing the pio! 

Afm - scan today was amazing. Could see arm and leg buds have formed too! Baby has changed so much already! Can't wait till next scan. Measuring 8w5d exactly what I thought


----------



## star25

Ko, exciting for another scan on Wed, hope you're feeling OK, I'm feeling pretty rough with ms at the moment, haven't been sick but just came very close, got a sore throat and some kind of illness too which isn't help how I feel 

Emily, great news on scan! I love it when you start to see arms and legs, soo cute 
The heat is ridiculous, actually can't wait for it to be cold at the moment!


----------



## October_baby

Koj - super awesome you were able to hear heartbeat! Best feeling ever, I'm sure. 

Star - I have been super tired. Taking naps have seemed to help but super hard during the day. 

Emily- the little bud is looking more human like. I'm sure that was exciting to see. My little scan look like a shrimp &#127844; haha

Afm, I'm 7 weeks and 3 days. Heartbeat measuring 157 bpm. My little munchkin was measuring and looking awesome. Unfortunately, I received awful news today but RE said not to stress but placed me on bedrest until next Tuesday. I have a tear in my placenta. I believe he said it was 1 cm and a clot behind it. He reassured me that everything would be fine but I had a nice cry. It's one worry after another :cry:


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Aww, I can't wait to feel kicks. That must be amazing! Good luck on your scan tomorrow and I hope you feel better soon!

koj- Good luck today! I hope you hear a nice strong heartbeat. I'm sorry MS is back but hopefully it will be short-lived.

Emily- Well my progesterone dropped to 19, which is above their cutoff of 15 but still seems so low compared to where I was (30). So I'm not sure what they'll do. As much as I hate the shots I'll gladly stay on them for another couple of weeks to keep baby safe. I'm so happy about your wonderful scan! Perfect little bean. <3

October- Such a nice, strong heartbeat but how awful about the tear! I can't imagine how scary that must be. But just remember, your RE thinks it's going to be okay. :hugs: So rest up and take good care of yourself. Hopefully this will resolve itself soon and the rest of your pregnancy will be smooth sailing!

Picked a doctor and booked an appointment for 7/7. They may not do a scan (bummer) but I will get to hear a heartbeat. Itching to see the baby again! Just hope all is well...


----------



## koj518

star - your scan is tomorrow!!! yay!!! so excited for you!!! <3 feel better soon and that you get some relief from the heat!! I heard it's bad over there!! 

emily - aww! arms and legs!! my last scan was at 7w so I only saw a little sea monkey looking thing ;) hahaha :haha: 

october - so sorry to hear about the placenta tear :( but if your doctor said it will all be ok, please try not to stress out (i know... easier said than done!!). thinking about you!!

scooby - Yay for your first appt!! the heartbeat is just as sweet and reassuring as an ultrasound! Can't wait for your next appt!!


----------



## star25

Thank you Ko, I cannot wait! Praying everything is OK, I'm feeling better with the virus too, don't know what that was all about, felt awful for a day, the heat is horrendous here though


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies!! How are you all doing? 

We are having dinner with a few of our very close friends tonight and we've decided to announce our pregnancy. I figured that if anything happens after this point, we'd let them know anyway. It's feeling so real now but I'm terrified at the same time. I know our risks of miscarriage after this point are pretty low but the fact that it's never zero is just scary.. 

Also, I need your advice - we're getting together with 2 other couples and a guy. One couple is currently 14weeks pregnant (they got pregnant on their first month of trying). The other couple has been trying for about 7 months now (they're both 30) and I think the wife is starting to feel a little anxious and the husband talked to my DH about how TTC is getting a bit stressful for them... do you think we should tell them privately rather than to the whole group?? to me 7 months is nothing but the anxiety of trying and not working is stressful at any stage.. 

What do you think?

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## star25

October, how are you feeling? Will you have another scan on Tuesday? Try to not to worry although we all know it's easier said than done, your Dr sounded reassuring x

Ko, that's a difficult one, do they know you have been going through treatment yourself? I agree 6/7 months isn't long but everyone obviously feels different about how long they begin to worry, I would say they sound like they would be OK with you saying as a group as might think there is something to worry about if you tell them separately?


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, does anyone have days when they don't feel anything or don't feel pregnant? Yesterday and today I have felt normal and it's making me paranoid. I could also drink tea when I had gone off it and with dd couldn't drink it for over 2 months, I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 5 weeks til the next scan arghh! 

Hope you're all well and having a good weekend 

Today I've pretty much been in all day, dh got up with dd and went for an early walk so had a nice lie in, th en Ive just been out with me 3 sisters and 2 friends from work to a Mediterranean place for dinner, was very nice but it's strange not drinking so came home 9pm and left them to their cocktails!


----------



## koj518

star - I ended up just announcing to the crowd. I could see that our friends weren't as excited as the others (for obvious reasons) so I felt kind of bad, but then again, I've been trying for SO LONG I needed to enjoy that moment as much as possible. Maybe I'm selfish.. :/

and yes, there are days I don't feel pregnant at all!! I use those days to get stuff done and eat as much as possible!!


----------



## star25

Ko you're not selfish at all, you've been through alot and you deserve to enjoy announcing, it's not like you weren't thinking of them as you asked us here what we thought too, thank you for the reassurance, I was hungry all day yesterday ans ended the day with half a roast chicken out for my brother's birthday and a chocolate brownie and ice cream haha


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I agree with star, you deserve to have that moment after everything you've been through. Hopefully your friends will have their moment soon and when they do, you'll be happy for them.

star- I'm having such an easy pregnancy too, it's a little freaky sometimes. And there are definitely days when I barely feel pregnant at all. But then there are days like today when my boobs are killing me and I'm so tired I feel like I'm about to drop and I've peed like 6 times already this morning. :haha:

I had a dream we had a baby boy last night! DH and I have both been thinking girl so our dream versions were very surprised lol. This is actually the first baby dream I've had since I got pregnant, so that was really neat. I changed his diaper and dressed him in jammies and we were cuddling. It was so sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## October_baby

Star- the only pregnancy symptom I have is nausea (no vomitting). However, it only happens after I eat a big meal and it takes forever to digest. Other than that no real symptoms. 

KOJ- I would have announced to the crowd as well. You are definitely not selfish! Infertility treatments are hard work. you definitely deserve to have your moment after trying trying to conceive 

Scooby- I've had a dream of having a boy. I would really love a mini me but after all we've been through , I just hope for a healthy and happy baby to cuddle and love on. 

I had another scan today and the tear is healing and the clot has shrunk tremendously. Bedrest was so hard but worth it. I'm on light duty and will have another scan on next Friday. Baby is measuring 8 week, 5 days and heart rate 166bpm. I can finally exhale and breathe. My last appointment with RE is next week. Moving on to OB. It's a bittersweet feeling. Oh! 1 more week on PIO. :happydance:


----------



## star25

So glad it is all clearing up for you October, what a relief! 
I've got nausea on and off but haven't been sick , as soon as I moan about not having symptoms they come back again! 

Midwife tomorrow! 

Dh found a lump in his groin yesterday, it's small but going to drs today, I'm trying to not to stress but for someone who worries about everything I'm finding it impossible not to , just praying it's nothing , need to stay calm!


----------



## scoobybeans

October- I'm so happy to hear that everything is ok! Must have been very scary. I'm jealous of all of your scans lol. It's been 2 weeks since I've seen Moobley and I'm going nuts! Post a pic when you can :)

star- Oh no, I hope DH is ok! Try not to worry... it's almost always just a cyst or something like that. Will the midwife listen for the heartbeat? How exciting!

AFM, getting bloodwork tomorrow and trying not to be nervous. I feel like everything is okay but seeing that progesterone level go up would give me way more peace of mind! I guess I sort of have a hard time believing that my body knows what to do because we struggled for so long to get here...


----------



## star25

Thank you scooby, as usual I was worrying for nothing , it's an infection and he's got antibiotics, phew! 
The midwife doesn't listen to the heartbeat here until 16 weeks :nope::coffee:

It will be a case of lots of blood taken for everything possible and lots of questions and going through notes so not very interesting 
Next scan is 12 weeks so that's the next time I will know everything is ok!


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies :)

october - good to hear you and baby are doing better!! 

star- good luck at your appt today!! woohoo! I hope your DH is ok. I actually found a lump under my armpit a while back and freaked out and saw a dr for it. It turns out it was an ingrown hair!!!!! :haha: I hope your DH's is something silly like that!!

scooby - I hoe your blood work goes well! you're almost at the end of the PIO tunnel!!! But i totally get what you mean. We had our appt 3 days after I stopped my PIO and the baby was doing well, but now that it's been like 10 days, I'm worried my body is still doing what its supposed to be doing.. These worries are endless!!!


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone ?

Midwife appointment was fine , took bloods, bp, loads of questions for my notes , now just to wait for my scan date to come through
Yesterday was a horrible day for symptoms, I had flashing and blurring in my vision followed by a horrible headache, I was at my sisters so she looked after dd and I slept for an hr , it was ok when I woke up , this happened when pregnant with dd but later on and the headache was more of a migraine, I then spent the rest of the day the most tired I have been and when I got home felt so weak and shaky like I was going no to faint , quickly had some cheese and crackers with grapes and felt better after a while , needless to say I was so relieved to be in bed early last night once dd was settled ! 

Hope you're all feeling better than me , I was up at 5am having breakfast as felt sick and so hungry, hoping the rest of the day will be a bit symptom free and I promise I won't complain!


----------



## star25

How Is everyone? 

I've had a sad day today, had to have my doggy of 11 years put to sleep , she's had leukaemia for 3 years which has been treated well with chemo , she's continued to be full of life and happy but this morning she collapsed and they suspected a tumour had burst , so so sad and hope I haven't caused myself too much stress today for the baby's sake


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I'm so, so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: That's one of the hardest things to go through. My love to you and your family!

Things have been quiet on here. Is everyone doing ok? I'm having some interesting cravings now but luckily all healthy stuff at the moment. Nausea is definitely lessening and boobs are not as sore. Having a little more pain in my legs and lower back now though.

Looking forward to my OBGYN appointment on Friday! I'm not going to mention that I had a scan today unless they ask. :winkwink: I'm addicted to seeing the baby!


----------



## koj518

star - I'm so sorry to hear about your dog :( sending lots of love!! :hugs: I was reading that momentary sadness/stress is totally fine for the baby so if you need a good cry, don't hold it in!! It's the chronic stress and depression that is not good for your baby. 

scooby - yes, get as many scans as you can!! I would do the same except my IVF clinic and OB clinic are operated by the same hospital so there's no fooling them ;)

afm - MS has been back since mid last week which I guess is OK because I know that the bean is growing <3 but I do hope it goes away at some point! PS. I am currently at work with my pants unbuttoned... shh don't tell anyone!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies , feeling a bit better this morning 

My nausea comes and goes but I think it's eating better , dd had slept through the night the last few nights which she rarely does so that's been nicer lol 

I think I'm getting a little bump now, something is poking through in tips that normally wouldn't Haha, we haven't kept it a secret but don't hunk I would be able to for long anyway! Can't wait for it to be a proper bump


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Bummer you can't fool them lol. I'm sorry to hear your MS is back! Haha, are you using the rubber band trick on your pants?

star- I heard getting good sleep makes MS a little better, and also staying hydrated. Also supposedly you show earlier with your second!

I think my bloat is transitioning to bump now. It's harder and I can't suck it in! I'm glad it's summer so I can get away with lots of dresses and flowy clothes. I'm going to need to tell my boss within the next few weeks and it's getting harder to hide ;) Who have you guys told so far?


----------



## koj518

scooby - yup!! the rubber band trick is awesome :) We've told a lot of our closest friends and family which totals about 15 people I think. I'll let a wider range of friends and family know around 16 weeks I think. 

star - aww yay!! I'm jealous. i have a tiny tiny bump but at the end of the day I end up with a huge bloat which I love to show off when I walk my dog in the evening. haha!!


----------



## star25

scooby, we've pretty much told most people we know and didn't say to keep it quiet , I don't mind if people know early , where I live it's hard to keep anything quiet anyway haha 

I can't wait for a proper hard bump though, definitely showing earlier than dd, with dd I had a proper hard bump by 14 weeks, I'll see if I can find a pic


----------



## star25

Little bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0497.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- We've also told close friends and family, around 14-15 people. I think I'll wait until after my NT scan. Next person we'll tell is my stepson when he's with us next weekend. Looking forward to that one!

star- We moved recently so I don't know anyone around here yet. It's kind of nice, because in my home town everyone was all up in everyone else's business lol. Adorable bump pic with DD! I can't wait for that :)

Are you guys going to do the Harmony test? I'm pretty sure my doctor will offer that to me today, since I'm over 35. I'd like to get it done for peace of mind, and also because we'll get to find out the gender early! :haha:


----------



## star25

This is how it ended up, can't remember exact amount of weeks but was between 40-42 as she was born at 42 weeks, praying I don't have that wait this time!

What is the harmony test? We have the test for Down's syndrome and not sure if it's anything else but doesn't tell you gender, I'll find that out at 20 week scan, is anyone else finding out?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0506.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## koj518

star - aw, what a great bump!!!! I hope to have one of those in 6 months!

scooby - can't wait for your NT scan :) have you thought about how you're gonna tell your DSS? We did a test for chromosomal disorders (downs, trisomy 13 and 18, etc..) but I don't know if that was harmony or not. I have a feeling it wasn't and that we'll have to wait until week 20 to know the gender :(

so, even after my NT scan, my worries are still alive and well (ha..) I think it's because of 2 reasons.. 1. the ultrasound tech made me worried when she said, "let me have the Dr take a look at these. He may want to take some more measurements so don't wipe your belly off"... She did come back and said, "Dr says everything looks great. Congrats on a healthy baby" but she did keep measuring the NT (like 20 times) and it did look a little thicker than what you see on the internet... (UGH!! WHY DO I GOOGLE!) I'll get my results back mid next week. 

The other reason is I'm in the January 2018 baby group on bnb and one of the girls had a perfectly fine NT scan but then found 2 weeks later that the baby had no heartbeat.. :( it's so heartbreaking and at the same time a very real reminder that I'm still not safe. 

sorry for being so negative. I just needed to vent my negative feelings somewhere.. Thanks for listening!!!


----------



## star25

Ko, I don't think we'all ever feel safe unfortunately, I just heard of a girl I know at home who had found out the same at her 12 week scan and now I'm scared too, we have to stay positive though, we've come this far and there's more chance of everything being ok than it not , once we feel movement we will feel better


----------



## star25

I caved and booked a private scan last night , just had it this morning and I'm so glad I did , baby was measuring a day ahead at 9w6d and wriggling about , so cute 

Hope you're all well?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0599.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0600.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## scoobybeans

star- AMAZING scan pic!!! I'm so glad you got to see the baby and can relax a little now. Harmony tests for the 3 most common trisomy defects and they can also tell you the gender of the baby if you want to know. You're automatically eligible for it over 35 here, so I'm going to have it done on Monday. Then I think it's a 2 week wait for the results. Eek!

koj- The worrying never stops, apparently. I think for me it lessened a little after I saw the heartbeat, but then got worse again when I was having progesterone issues. Since I've been back on nightly shots I've actually been a lot calmer. (It helped that I got to see the baby twice last week too!) I don't think I'll ever feel completely out of the woods, but I'll feel better if my NT scan and chromosome tests look ok.

AFM, I've let my guard down enough to start researching baby stuff and thinking about what I'll need. I feel like there's lots of time to gather stuff, but on the other hand I'm already going to be 12 weeks this weekend and that felt like it FLEW by. What are you guys planning for sleeping in the early months?


----------



## star25

Thank you scooby, how exciting finding the gender out early! I saw the test advertised where I went for the scan but was like £400 so I won't do that lol, they test for possibility of downs and something else here that I can't remember so I'll get bloods taken for them too at 12 week scan 

With dd I used a swinging crib in our room until it wasn't wide enough for her, I then bought a chicco next to me crib which worried me as the sides aren't breathable and she started rolling over at 11 weeks, so I then went to a travel cot from 3-7 months and then she went into the big cot in the nursery 
With this one I will use the chicco next to me crib until I think it isn't big enough then go to the travel cot in our room until he or she is ready for the big cot in the nursery 

Having a rough day today, headache, tired, weak etc all worth it though!

Tomorrow is my last day of estrogen and progesterone eek! Scary but all was fine with dd so sure will be this time


----------



## October_baby

Star - Those are absolutely beautiful scans. 

Scooby- I have started searching items for nursery but I won't dare purchase anything just yet. Im so excited but nervous at the same time. So excited that you'll find out the gender soon. I've been dreaming of a little girl. Good luck with your NT scan. 


KOJ- You are so right and no need to be sorry. Venting truly helps. The worry never ends and Dr. Google on makes it worst. lol. I try to stay off Google as much as possible. I had to take a break from other blogs as well. Its so heartbreaking reading some of the things women go through during pregnancy. 

Afm, My life is so crazy right now. DH is going through a custody battle with ex wife. I believe this is more stressful than the IVF/FET. However, I meet with my OBGYN for the first time on Friday. Im excited but Im going to definitely miss my RE. Im going to also miss my weekly scans. I stopped PIO and estrogen last week. My butt feels so much better, haha.


----------



## star25

Thank you October , what cute scans!! How many weeks are you now?

Sorry to hear about he stress with the custody battle, I hope you're not feeling it too much 

With dd I got the pram at 14 weeks! Just couldn't resist, I won't do hat too early this time as probably going to need a double and not sure how much dd will be in it so will be a double that can go back to a single


----------



## October_baby

Thank you. I am 11 weeks tomorrow. 

I'm honestly trying to stay out of it. Ex wife is a very high conflict person and the stress of her alone will drive anyone nuts. 

I've been tempted to purchase that's for sure. I said at 20 weeks I should be safe to start buying. I would like to have a private 3D/4D scan for gender at 15 weeks. That may convince me to buy as well


----------



## scoobybeans

star- yeah, that's way too expensive! Is a travel cot like a pack and play? That's what I'm leaning towards for in our room. They have one with a bassinet attachment for the first few months, and then I'd probably transition to a crib. Sorry you're having a tough symptom day. Mine seemed to peak at 9-10 weeks. So nice you get to stop the drugs though!

October- I won't get anything yet either. I'm not sure when I'll feel comfortable buying but 20 weeks sounds about right. Congrats for getting off PIO! That will be a happy, happy day for me. Your scan pics are amazing! Is that bottom one a 3D scan? I wish I had one of those! As for the custody battle, I can TOTALLY relate. We went through that 2 years ago and it was the worst. My DH's ex is also very combative and unstable. Fun! How old is your stepchild/ren?

AFM, last appointment with the RE was great! They gave me another scan and it was a really good one. Baby is measuring 3 days ahead, which is super unexpected. Women in my family tend to have small babies, so I think that'll change later on. Moobley was moving around like crazy. It almost looked like he or she was jumping up and down lol. RE wants to get me off progesterone ASAP. Um, yes please!

She told me I have an anterior placenta. Boo! I had a feeling that would happen...


----------



## star25

I think it is a like a pack and play, ours has a higher level bassinet too and when she went in her cot we used it downstairs as a play pen

Boo for anterior placenta, I had that with dd , great news for the scan though!


----------



## koj518

star - AWW great pics!!! I had scans at 7w and the 12w so i love seeing the in between scans from you and scooby!! I didn't realize they were so human like already at 10w!! adorable!! Good luck with the next step of going off meds! I agree its terrifying but I'm sure all will be fine!!

Scooby - I've also started letting my guard down a bit recently as well.. mainly because daycare near Boston is so competitive that we have to put our names down right away. (some places have a 1.5yr wait list... WHAT!) so I've started to entertain the idea of doing a bit of research on daycare. 

October - wow! you already got a 3D scan!! How cute!!! Sorry to hear about the custody battle :( 

How long maternity leave do you guys get?? I think mine will be 12 weeks paid and then another 4 weeks partial pay through insurance.


----------



## star25

Thank you ko, and bats partly why I wanted a scan at this point cos it's just so cute haha 

For maternity leave we can take a year, I get 6 weeks at 90% pay (which is about £450 4 weekly) then £100 a week after that up until 39 weeks , the rest is unpaid.
With dd it was more but I worked 24 hrs a week then but now only do 12, I'll start it soon as I can as I probably won't get back anyway


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Yup, that sounds exactly like a pack and play. The one I like has that bassinet insert on one side and a changing table on the other side. the changing table is portable so that'll be great too. When did you first feel DD move? I've heard it can be really late with an anterior placenta. Wow, I'm super jealous of your maternity leave!

koj- I'm so glad to hear you're settling into your pregnancy a bit more. Wow, a 1.5 daycare year wait is insane! I've heard there are places in NYC like that too. Glad I'm up in the burbs ;) I haven't discussed maternity leave with my boss yet, but in NY starting next year we'll have 8 weeks guaranteed at I think 50% pay? But I'm guessing he'll give me 2-4 weeks paid, plus I have lots of vacation time banked. I'm hoping I get 6 weeks at full pay when all is said and done, and then I'll take another 2 weeks or so at half pay. 8 weeks is really the minimum I'd want to take.

I'm so relieved to be nearing the end of the first trimester, but I'm starting to get nervous about the NT scan and possible chromosome issues. My instinct is telling me everything is okay, but I'm 39 which is ancient in this arena. So I definitely don't feel like I'm out of the woods just yet!


----------



## star25

That's it with the changing table too
I didn't feel dd until 21 weeks, it was the middle of the night and I felt one single kick, I swear I will never forget that feeling , I didn't really feel any flutters so knew exactly what it was when I got that one kick, amazing feeling, hopefully you won't have to wait long 
Looking forward to finding out where my Placenta is this time! 

The maternity leave is good here, the only reason I will probably leave soon as is because I won't have the childcare to go back to work, I don't want to be paying for nursery just to go to work, at the moment my sister and I babysit once a week for each other but I wouldn't ask her to have 2 with her dd too 
I will probably work as and when I can but wouldn't have set hours


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late to the party but i got my beta today :D 390!! Woop woop!! Second beta on Tuesday


----------



## October_baby

:happydance:Hopeful- congratulations!!! Good luck with your next beta. Waiting to hear the doubled number 

Scooby- I've seen those pack and plays and they look awesome. It's like an all in one deal. I've seen some where the little bassinet part can be removed and it sits like a bouncer. My DH purchased a bassinet today. He's so excited and I think it keeps his mind off the custody case. I support him but super nervous about purchasing things. Good luck with your NT scan! I have everything crossed for you and Moobley. Everything will be fine!

Star- I bet that feeling is so amazing. I have a tilted uterus and I had my son at 29 weeks and I never felt him kick :cry: so I'm excited to see if this pregnancy will bring flutters and kicks. 

Afm, first prenatal visit went awesome. I think I'm going to enjoy the staff and doctors. I had transabdominal scan this time. Baby is measuring 5 days ahead. That made me nervous but was reassured everything was fine. I'm 11 weeks and 2 days and baby is measuring 12 weeks. Anyone else experience or heard of this. Especially with IVF
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0167.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0170.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## star25

Congratulations hopeful, how many weeks are you now?

October, lovely scan pics, I don't know about measuring ahead but doesn't sound like it's anything to worry about, I hope you get to feel movement this time around, you're nearly in second tri too!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- That's exactly what I heard with an anterior placenta, around 20-22 weeks you're supposed to feel something. How cool to feel that one kick! That must have been so amazing. That's great that you have flexible hours. DH works at my company now, so we're thinking of doing something like one person works 6-2 and the other works 10-6. That way we only need child care from 10-2. I don't know if it'll work out but we'll see!

hopeful- Welcome and congrats! :flower: That's an excellent first beta. Good luck tomorrow!

october- Great scan pics! Aw, that's so cute your DH is excited. I know what you mean about buying things but worst case scenario, it could be returned. That won't happen though!!! I'm so glad your scan went well. I'm actually measuring 3 days ahead and they told me that's fine too. I think better bigger than smaller, right? My RE told me that this early it's common to be off by as much as 2 weeks! So try not to worry. :hugs:

My appointment is at 2pm, I'll update after. Super nervous about this one.


----------



## koj518

hi everyone!! 

hopeful - congrats!!! keep us posted on your next beta!

october - lovely scans!!! <3 you must be over the moon! I've never heard of people measuring that far ahead, but it's a good thing right? yay for skipping 4 days! 

scooby - good luck at your NT scan!! Keep us posted!!

star - how are you doing? When is your NT scan?? must be coming up soon!!

afm, I have a midwife appt on Wedesday! a bit nervous as always... I feel like I should be growing a bit by now (14w3d) but no weight gain and no noticeable bump. Just constant constipation and breaking out everywhere!!!


----------



## star25

Scooby, that sounds like a good plan for childcare, I always find it an effort now taking Madeleine to nursery or my sisters and then to work son can't see me doing it with 2 haha, think I'm just finding it an effort now with the tiredness too really

Yay for scan today, sure all will be great! 

Ko, mine isn't until 2 weeks today when I'll be 12w4d feels like such a long wait! I'm sure your bump will suddenly pop out soon, you will just wake up and it will be there lol, very exciting


----------



## Hopeful Cat

2nd beta today was 1644! Im 4wk5d and they've given me a EDD of 22 March :D
Ive booked my 6wk ultrasound for 1st August :D

How did the scan go Scooby? 

Beautiful pics October!


----------



## star25

Great news hopeful!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I'm sure your appointment tomorrow will be fine, but I totally understand the nerves beforehand! As for having a bump, I know so many people who barely showed until they were 4/5 months along. (My sister carried SUPER small.) One thing is certain- it will come eventually ;)

star- I know some places don't like part-timers or charge a way higher rate, so hopefully we'll find somewhere that can work with us. We're also hoping my boss will let us both work from home on Fridays so we can limit daycare costs even more.

hopeful- Awesome beta! I'm so glad everything looks good. Good luck at your scan! Hope the 2 weeks passes quickly :)

October- I just wanted to tell you the ultrasound tech I had yesterday said the measurements are so variable at this stage because the baby curling over a little bit versus stretching out can cause a 7 day difference in the dating. It gets more accurate when they get bigger.

AFM, scan went very well. NT measurement was 1.3 which is very low and they saw the nasal bone. Baby was being very uncooperative because it just wanted to lounge facedown lol. We did the Natera test (like Harmony) so we'll get to know if we're having a boy or girl in just 2 weeks! Also anxiously hoping that we're low risk for chromosomal issues.


----------



## koj518

star - thanks!! It's funny that when I started trying, every TWW seemed like forever. Little did I know, the whole 40 weeks is filled with numerous TWWs!!! I'm sure your 2 weeks will fly by!! 

hopeful - congrats!!!! great numbers!!

scooby - thanks!! exactly 24hrs to go now! I will keep you posted!!


----------



## October_baby

KOJ- Goodluck with your appointment tomorrow. Being nervous is seems to be the norm for me now. But I'm sure everything will be just fine. 

Star- two weeks it's just around the corner. I know you're anxious to check on your baby. 

Scooby- so happy to hear your appointment went great. So exciting you get to find out the sex of the baby early. Thank you for the update. I was told today that it was normal as well. 

Afm, another appointment today! I'm so burned out on appointments now. I'm seeing a high risk doctor next Tuesday. Since I delivered my son early 7 years ago and I'm hypertensive. It's just a precautionary measure, better safe than sorry. After this next appointment I won't have another one for 4 weeks. I'll be holding my breath then


----------



## star25

Scooby, that's good the results don't take long and finding out the gender so soon must be so exciting! Who else is finding out the gender? 

October, how early was your son if you don't mind me asking? My dd was 2 weeks late and ended up being induced, I hope that doesn't happen again, put a stop to my pool birth because of all the monitoring!


----------



## scoobybeans

October- I hear you, I was also getting super burned out on appointments! Mostly it was blood tests for me but it still meant waking up early and spending lots of time in waiting rooms. Now that I'm almost off PIO and graduated from my clinic, it's way more manageable. But I literally didn't go more than 2-3 days without being at a doctor for over 4 months! :wacko: The only thing that got me through was telling myself I was doing it for the safety of the baby.

How's everyone doing today? Any new symptoms, weird cravings, etc? I haven't had too many cravings, but when I do get one I can't stop thinking about it until I eat it. :haha:


----------



## star25

Hey, I think my symptoms of nausea and feeling weak when hungry are definitely easing up now, been getting a few headaches though which is a nuicense but at least it's something lol, other than that I'm not feeling a lot, when I'm wearing certain clothes though have a very noticeable bump which people at work have commented on but they knew anyway so it's fine haha, they just think it's funny I'm showing so much so soon which I would rather not at this early stage!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- So glad your MS is easing up! I think it's adorable that you're getting an early bump. Mine is super noticeable too right now but I only need to hide it for one more week ;)

I bought a pregnancy pillow and it's AMAZING. I don't think I'll want to give it up afterward lol. I got one of the U-shaped ones and it's really supportive.

13+2 today! So close to the 2nd trimester now...


----------



## star25

Sounds good scooby, ive just got a straight one that I had with dd which used to be my sisters lol 
So far I have been ok apart from one night my hips hurt whichever way I laid 
With dd I had to have physio as by 30 weeks the left side of my pelvis was higher than the right which affected my hips and left leg, also had bad knee pain because my thigh muscles were so tight it was pulling my knee caps higher up than what thy should have been, I had this again at the start of this pregnancy but not had it for weeks now, hope it stays away as the knee pain is the worst and not a lot helps! 

1 week today til 12 week scan, please stop dragging!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies!

Sorry been MIA! 

Things haven't been going too smoothly! So 12 week scan was fine, moved due date forward 2 days which is exactly what happened with DD.
But they did NT scan with combined blood test and that came back that I'm high risk for Down's. So after a lot of stressing and tears, we went ahead with the CVS today and will get the results on Thursday. 

Morning sickness is still going strong... Not my idea of fun! I know it's reassuring but I'm 14 weeks now so wish it would let up already!


----------



## star25

Hi Emily, sorry things haven't gone smoothly and you're having a bad time with ms, I think with dd mine lasted til 15/16 weeks and I was thinking then when is it ever going to end! 
Hope results go well Thursday x


----------



## koj518

good to hear form you Emily!! Sorry to hear things haven't been going too smoothly. I hope your CVS results come back better than your NT & blood test. I had morning sickness until last week (14+ weeks) and this week I'm having really bad diarrhea.. ugh!! when will I be in the "honeymoon phase" that everyone talks about!!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- That pain sounds rough. I really hope it doesn't return! I hope the rest of this week goes by quickly for you & you have a great scan on Monday!

Emily- I responded in your journal but I also wanted to say that most of the time the higher risk doesn't actually mean anything is wrong. The odds really are in your favor. I know this must be so nerve wracking for you & I really hope your CVS results are good! :hugs:

koj- That sounds awful, I'm so sorry! Do you think you just got as minor stomach bug or that it's dietary? Maybe more fiber would help?

AFM, I've told my boss and we've finally announced to everyone else. My boss seems very willing to work with us on a schedule that makes sense for everyone, which is such a relief. I think you all saw in my journal that we're having a boy! I cried when I found out, it's just so amazing & overwhelming. :cloud9: Boys clothes are so freaking cute.


----------



## koj518

star - so close til your scan!!!! How are you feeling? Can't believe you're already 12 weeks on Monday!!!

scooby - my sister has one of each and always says that boys know exactly how to melt your heart. They know all the right things to do/say to make moms happy apparently!!! Congrats on announcing to everyone else!! I've told quite a few people but haven't told my boss yet.. I really should soon! my belly is starting to show (just a tiny bit) and I'm not sure how much longer I can keep it a secret!


----------



## October_baby

star- I also hope the week goes by very quickly for you. I know how anxious one can be to see their little one. The growth is so amazing. 

Emily- I am so sorry to hear things are not going as smoothly as you would have hoped. I am praying for you. I believe all things will workout perfectly. Like scooby said, a higher risk doesn't actually mean anything is wrong. 

koj- I have had some pretty bad diarrhea as well. The nausea is gone (thank goodness) I hope you start to feel better soon. 

Scooby- That is super awesome news! Boys are the sweetest. My son is so loving, thoughtful and caring. He's only 7 but I hope it stays that way. haha. I saw my perinatologist yesterday. They took an educated guess at our scan and said it was girl, but would confirm in 4 weeks. I didn't get too excited because it's still pretty early, 13weeks 2 days.


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I have a great relationship with my stepson so I'm hoping to have that with Moobley too! Also, I missed the very early years with DSS (baby/toddler) so I'm looking forward to experiencing that. I'm so excited you have a bump! You should definitely tell your boss soon lol.

October- Aww, your son sounds like the sweetest. <3 I was so worried my stepson wouldn't want to hang out with us anymore when he got older, but he's 15 and still watching movies with us and playing games. It was funny, though, like all of the sudden at 12 or 13 his voice was deeper- like overnight! And he grew about 6" in 3 months and started eating 4 slices of pizza in one sitting. So get ready for that! :winkwink: Awww, a girl! Are you hoping for one or the other?

AFM, we sent out those blue confetti poppers to my parents and my in-laws so they can find out what we're having. My parents are supposed to get theirs tomorrow, I can't wait!!! Keeping this secret has been insanely hard, even just for a few days...

When is everyone else finding out what they are having?


----------



## star25

Hey all, 12 weeks today, scan Monday will be 12w4d 

Scooby, we're going to book a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender so we don't have to wait for the 20 week scan, just hope baby is in the right position otherwise they do let you go back but would rather only have to go once! 

Going to wait til we know all is ok after mon before we book it 

How exciting with your gender reveal! We haven't told anyone we're finding out earlier, with dd we didn't tell them either so was a surprise when we did , one of my sisters was the most excited as she has a dd too just one year older than mine so they're close , can't wait to find out this time 

Dd is having some nice long naps during the day, 2 and a half hrs yesterday and today so I've managed to get some good rest in, don't know how she will sleep tonight now but for now I'm making the most of it as she was up at 5 today!


----------



## koj518

october - sorry you had bad diarrhea as well, but selfishly I'm relieved that others are experiencing something similar. :blush: a girl!!! aww!! :baby: but you're smart not to get excited! My sister had an early scan and was told 80% girl but confirmed a boy 4 weeks later!! 

scooby - I know.. i should. haha Kinda waiting for my next scan at 18 weeks which is on 8/16! keep us posted on your parents' reactions!!! 

star - happy 12 weeks!!! and yay for nice long naps! your scan is so soon :D excited for you!!


----------



## Kjw26

Hey everyone! So excited to be joining this group! I'm currently 8w4d with identical twin boys. Still very nervous but we just had an ultrasound yesterday and they both looked great so that was very reassuring! I tried posting our ultrasound pic, hoping I did it right lol

Congrats to everyone:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2138.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## koj518

Kkj - welcome and adorable scan pic!!!!! so excited for you!!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- If we hadn't done a blood test I would have booked a private scan early too. 20 weeks is just too long to wait lol. Good luck with your scan on Monday! Has MS gone completely yet? I still have moments occasionally but it's rare now. I hope DD didn't keep you up all night! So nice that she's taking long naps though :)

koj- Is your 18 week scan the anatomy scan? They want to do mine at 19 weeks but I don't have it booked yet. Is that when you'll find out what you're having?

kj- So glad to see you here! Congrats on your boys!! :blue: :blue: So far we've got all boys from our IVF thread. (Emily, me & you.) Dancing is supposed to find out what her twins are tomorrow! Love your scan pic :)

AFM, not-so-patiently awaiting a phone call from my parents so we can do this gender reveal with them. I'm so glad I won't have to hide it from my mom for much longer. This has been brutal, I tell her everything!


----------



## Kjw26

Scooby-hope your gender reveal was fun with your parents! It's so hard keeping it a secret especially if you guys are close. I know so many boys :)


----------



## star25

Kj, congratulations on your boys, beautiful scan

Scooby,exciting reveal time! I'm the same, some nausea daily but it's getting better 
Dd actually slept quite well, we went for a walk for an hr, she loves walking and ended up across a field and along a long country lane where we picked blackberries, she wouldn't have slept otherwise! 
Today she is up at 5:15 and wa salsa up at 1:30 with dh and 4 with me, she is just the worst sleeper! Good job dh isn't working today so I will be going back to bed very soon and when she naps!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scooby - hope the reveal went well! 

Kkj - congratulations! Scans are definately reassuring early on

AFM - for anyone who hasn't seen my journal, everything came back fine from CVS and we are officially team :blue: still in total shock! Was 100% expecting another girl!


----------



## dogmommy

Hi girls! I'm finally making the jump to the pregnancy boards. Sorry I've been mia I feel like I missed so much. After the diagnosis of SCH I was really nervous and felt like I needed a break. But yesterday I had my 10 week appointment and dr assured me everything looked great, I feel a million times better. 

Scooby congrats on 12 weeks!! And a boy, how exciting!! 

Star happy 12 weeks to you too! Not long now till you find out the gender :)

Kj I'm just catching up and identical twin boys!! What a wonderful surprise. Congrats!

Emily it's great to see all your tests came back well. Another boy! 

Koj did/ are you finding out the gender?

I have a strong feeling I'm having a boy too. It will be interesting to see what everyone else finds out.


----------



## star25

Great news Emily and congratulations on your boy! So many boys now, I can't wait to find out! 

Dogmommy, good to see you here, understand you needed a break but great news all looked good on scan! 

Afm, feeling so rough today, sick, tired, headache need to feel better now!


----------



## Kjw26

Emily-so glad your tests came back normal and Congratulations on a boy!! So exciting:)

Dogmommy-I totally understand needing a break. Every step is so scary but I'm glad things are getting better! Will you do the early blood work to find out the gender or wait for an ultrasound?

Star-hope you feel better soon! That is just the worst

Thank you guys:) I'm so excited for our next ultrasound but always nervous. It's been nice getting one every week for reassurance


----------



## dancingnurse2

We are having a BOY and GIRL!


----------



## star25

Congratulations dancing! 

Scan day tomorrow, finally!!


----------



## Kjw26

Congrats dancing!! How exciting:)


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - congrats on a good 10 week appt!! So glad you're joining us here!! We are having an anatomy scan in 2 weeks :) I have a feeling it will be a girl for no particular reason!


star - sorry you're not feeling well! but hopefully seeing your baby tomorrow will make it all better!! :)

kj - when is your next ultrasound??

dancing - I knew it!! <3 so happy for you!!!

afm - haven't had any MS in a week or so now. I'm happy and nervous at the same time. I know that a lot of people say week 15/16 is when they finally felt better so I'm hoping that this is normal and not a result of anything that happened right around when I had bad diarrhea. I'm hoping to get my doppler on Wednesday!


----------



## star25

Thank you ko, feeling so much better today, yesterday was definitely an off day 

I got a Doppler, only tried twice but haven't found heartbeat yet, hopefully will at some point otherwise I'll just sell lol


----------



## xx Emily xx

Koj - I'm still getting MS but the last 2 days it's definately not been as horrendous as the week before.

Dancing - lovely news congratulations! 

I've got a dopplar which I used with DD, managed to find the heart beat yesterday.

Also I've just felt the baby move! Was lying on my back on the bed and felt very definate flutters, it stopped then happened again in same spot! I know baby is very active from my scans and listening on dopplar. 
I'm only size 8 pre pregnancy and with having endometriosis am very in tune with "normal" sensations. I knew as soon as I felt it what it was, remember it so well from DD.


----------



## star25

Emily thats lovely feeling movement! 

Just had scan and all good, I can stop worrying (for a little while anyway haha) 
She said placenta was at the top so might feel movements later, is that the same as anterior?


----------



## Kjw26

Koj-that's so nice ms is getting better! I know what you mean though sometimes the crappy symptoms are reassuring but I'm sure you've just made it over the hump!

Star-glad you are feeling better and had a good scan!

Emily-that's amazing you felt movement:)

My next ultrasound is tomorrow and as always I sm nervous, praying they both look good!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Hooray for a good scan! When is your official due date? I think that's the same as anterior, when the placenta is in between your belly and the baby so it's like a little pillow that stops you from feeling movement right away. I have it too, unfortunately!

Emily- OMG I can't believe you felt the baby move already, that's so exciting! I'm just so happy for you that everything is all good.

dogmommy- Welcome! :flower: It's so great to see you over here. I'm thinking boy for you too!

kj- Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Will they keep you at weekly scans or eventually go to every 2 weeks? Lemon said you guys have been in touch, I'm so glad!

dancing- I saw the great news on your journal but congrats again! You officially have the first girl on this thread :)

koj- I think girl for you too! I've been 100% right except for with Emily lol. I thought girl for her, for sure! Hope your Doppler shows up soon.

AFM, the gender reveal party went really well! Everyone was so surprised that we knew lol. Our reveal with my parents went less smoothly. The poppers didn't work! I think my mom opened the top & dumped hers out on the floor. :dohh: My dad got his to work eventually, so like 5 minutes into the conversation we heard POP! :haha: A little late by then! Still, they were all happy to find out it was a boy and I'm happy I don't have to hide it from anyone anymore!


----------



## star25

Your recess still sound fun scooby even without the popping! Must be a mum thing, my mum done the same with one on her birthday cos she opened it so carefully not wanting to rip anything haha

Here's my scan pics and dd!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0801.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0803.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0804.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0825.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## koj518

This board might as well be "Assisted conception success with anterior placentas" haha :haha:

star - congrats on your great scan!!! and your DD is adorable!!!!!!!!!! <3 what's next on the appointment calendar for you? did you do any early risk assessments? 

emily - aww!!! I wish I could feel the baby move too!! I actually have felt like I've felt movement but it could totally be gas too...!!! haha. This is my first so I have no clue!! 

kj - good luck tomorrow!! seems your scans are pretty frequent which is awesome!!!

scooby - I was pretty sure it was a girl but seeing that so many here are team blue and the stats on IVF babies, I'm starting to doubt myself. haha. We shall see!! The doppler still has not shipped... if it doesn't ship today as it says it will, I might just take it as a sign that it wasn't meant to be and cancel it. :shrug:


----------



## dogmommy

Star great pics, I'm glad scan went well! DD is adorable!

Ko I hope you are done with MS. Mine hasn't been terrible but I've had two mornings where I felt like if I did throw up I would feel better <<< hate that feeling. Do ivf babies stats show more boys?

Scooby I'm glad the reveal went well! I told my mom the other day I could get a blood test next appt and find out the gender and she didn't believe me that a blood test can determine gender!

Dancing congrats!

Emily so cool you can feel him already!!

Kj the frequent ultrasounds are sooooo nice. I'm excited for you, it will be so reassuring to be able to see babies tomorrow!


----------



## star25

Haha ko maybe we should change the name!
Thank you, dd is so cute but I don't know where she gets it from, I was never that cute as a baby lol, probably dh!

I'm going To book a Gender can for 16 weeks so 4 weeks time, I've done the screening for downs etc so if all ok I should get a letter within 2 weeks but if high risk they will ring within a week 

I've got my 20 week scan 21st sept and GTT 2nd November
Also need to have whooping cough and flu vaccination, think whooping cough is from 20 weeks 

Dogmommy, thank you, it's funny your mum didn't believe you but then it is so amazing and unbelievable the things doctors can do these days as we all know best! 

I think I've felt movement 3 times but pretty sure it's too early so probably just gas!


----------



## xx Emily xx

star - yay beautiful scan pics congratulations! Your DD is lush too!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks for the heads up and invitation star! Hi everyone else.

I am still very cautious because we had funny betas, then a gestational sac measuring small but somehow have made it to 10+6 today. I am waiting for my Panorama results this week, hopefully they will come back low risk and we will also know the sex then.

This was from a fresh transfer of two day 3 embryos. I have a 21-month-old son who was a result of a FET of two day 5 PGS normal embryos. He is a gorgeous little thing, I'll come back with some pics.

My due date is February 20 but I will have another scheduled c-section so will go about a week earlier. I also have an anterior placenta, AGAIN, but it is well above my c-section scar which they said is good news.

ETA: Star, I am guessing you have a little boy in there based on the u/s photos. :)


----------



## star25

Thank you Emily! 

3c, the anterior placenta sucks again doesn't it! Maybe we will fee movement earlier though as it's the second, so glad you're here!


----------



## star25

3c, I've got a feeling boy too!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Moms are so funny, aren't they? I just love your scan pics and your daughter is adorable!!! Look at all those blonde curls <3 For some reason I'm not getting a strong vibe one way or the other on what you're having... I'm going to hold off on guessing until we get closer.

koj- I'm sorry the Doppler still didn't ship, how annoying! And usually Prime is so reliable... I'm sticking with girl for you! :pink:

dogmommy- Thanks, it was a lot of fun! Are you going to get an NIPT test done next week? It really is pretty crazy that they can tell from a blood test now!

3chords- Hey, it's so nice to see you here! :hugs: It's funny so many of us have an anterior placenta on here. My sister did as well, and she said she felt movement around 18 weeks. I can live with that.

Are any of you guys planning on going on a little vacation before baby comes? We don't want to spend too much money but DH and I were thinking of maybe doing a long weekend away in October for our anniversary or something like that. If we're able to take the dogs it wouldn't cost too much (their doggie daycare is INSANELY expensive).


----------



## 3chords

Our Panorama results are in and we are Team :pink: this time. One of each, not bad. :)

With my anterior placenta I felt movement as early as 15-16 weeks last time and never really had an issue with strong movement. But I was told that it was because of all my "uterine interventions" (multiple surgeries) - people who have had their uterus cut into in several places are apparently highly sensitized to feeling anything coming into contact with the wall. I had a 5-hr surgery to remove 16 fibroids so my uterus has been pretty sliced up.

scooby - we are going away for sure. We were actually scheduled to go to the Caribbean in November but because of Zika have to cancel. DH and I will do a 4-5 day trip, just have to figure out where. Maybe Vegas or California or something like that where the weather is acceptable that time of year.


----------



## star25

Congratulations again on your little girl 3c!

I felt movement with Madeleine at 21 weeks, I thought I have felt something this time but probably too early 

We're going to butlins for 5 days in sept (a holiday camp in the U.K.) it's a 'just for tots' one so aimed at under 5's with characters and shows from the to programmes she likes, definitely not a holiday for us haha but it's going to be so nice to see her having so much fun , we haven't planned anything abroad this year, went to Disneyland Paris on Dec and Greece last year , would be nice to go somewhere not too far like Spain but we'all see if I can actually be bothered with the hassle of it lol


----------



## xx Emily xx

Star we're going to butlins at Skeg in sept! Just for 3 nights!


----------



## star25

Haha Emily, a nice easy holiday, we're going to Bognor as it's closest to us and dh brother lives there, looking forward to getting away and my 20 week scan is 4 days before we go!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Baby A has posterior placenta and Baby B has anterior. I feel baby A(boy) often especially starting in afternoon. Baby girl I only feel once in a while.


----------



## Kjw26

Star-your dd is absolutely adorable!! 

Dog mommy-glad your ms is easing up! 

3chords-glad everything is going well! It's so scary to know some of the early results because it's another thing to worry about but it sounds like things are going great now!

So excited to hear all of the upcoming gender reveals!:)

We just had another ultrasound today and all was well! They are both on track and hb were both around 174. Such a good feeling getting to see them and they were both wiggling around today:) I go next Tuesday and will likely graduate from my clinic! They requested a referral to a local high risk specialist so really hoping I don't have to wait too long to get into them. And I start tapering my meds this Sunday and completely off by the next Sunday woohoo!


----------



## star25

Thank you kj 
That will be good news for no more meds, glad the scan went well, how many weeks are you now?


----------



## 3chords

Kjw - so nice to taper off the meds. I am certain that they, especially the progesterone, make my nausea way worse.

I started tapering this week - down to 1 estrace pill a day (from 2) and down to 0.75ml of PIO. Will taper down to no estrace and 0.5ml PIO next week and then I am off the week after. My clinic actually tells us to go cold turkey but that has always given me major migraines so now I taper PIO.


----------



## Kjw26

Star-I'm 9w3d so my taper will start at 10 weeks. It makes me a bit nervous but they reassured me that it will be fine and I trust them. I really can't wait!

3chords-that is awesome you are tapering this week too! Such a good feeling. Migraines are the worst so I don't blame you! And cold turkey would scare me even though I know they know what they are doing I'm glad I have a bit of a taper too. I'm really hoping it does help the nausea!


----------



## koj518

Wow! this thread became really active!! 



dogmommy said:


> Ko I hope you are done with MS. Mine hasn't been terrible but I've had two mornings where I felt like if I did throw up I would feel better <<< hate that feeling. Do ivf babies stats show more boys?

It was a topic on someone else's thread recently. I can't remember who! but apparently there are more boy IVF babies than girls!! But I think someone also said there are more girl ICSI babies which is what I did so there's that too..! Do you have any guesses for yours yet??



star25 said:


> I think I've felt movement 3 times but pretty sure it's too early so probably just gas!

That's amazing!! this is your second so you're probably feeling movement!! <3




3chords said:


> Thanks for the heads up and invitation star! Hi everyone else.
> 
> I am still very cautious because we had funny betas, then a gestational sac measuring small but somehow have made it to 10+6 today. I am waiting for my Panorama results this week, hopefully they will come back low risk and we will also know the sex then.
> 
> This was from a fresh transfer of two day 3 embryos. I have a 21-month-old son who was a result of a FET of two day 5 PGS normal embryos. He is a gorgeous little thing, I'll come back with some pics.
> 
> My due date is February 20 but I will have another scheduled c-section so will go about a week earlier. I also have an anterior placenta, AGAIN, but it is well above my c-section scar which they said is good news.

Congrats and welcome!!! I've heard that the way they stitch you up after a c-section is likely to give you a tilted uterus and in my observations on these boards, I think a tilted uterus is likely to give us an anterior placenta!! Welcome to the club!! haha!!



star25 said:


> 3c, I've got a feeling boy too!

So excited to find out what everyone is having!! :D



scoobybeans said:


> koj- I'm sorry the Doppler still didn't ship, how annoying! And usually Prime is so reliable... I'm sticking with girl for you! :pink:
> 
> Are any of you guys planning on going on a little vacation before baby comes? We don't want to spend too much money but DH and I were thinking of maybe doing a long weekend away in October for our anniversary or something like that. If we're able to take the dogs it wouldn't cost too much (their doggie daycare is INSANELY expensive).

I wrote this on my pregnancy journal, but I got my doppler and it's great!!! I totally recommend it! 

As for vaca, all of our free time will be used packing and unpacking this summer. haha :haha:



3chords said:


> Our Panorama results are in and we are Team :pink: this time. One of each, not bad. :)
> 
> With my anterior placenta I felt movement as early as 15-16 weeks last time and never really had an issue with strong movement. But I was told that it was because of all my "uterine interventions" (multiple surgeries) - people who have had their uterus cut into in several places are apparently highly sensitized to feeling anything coming into contact with the wall. I had a 5-hr surgery to remove 16 fibroids so my uterus has been pretty sliced up.

Aw!! congrats!!! :pink:



xx Emily xx said:


> Star we're going to butlins at Skeg in sept! Just for 3 nights!

Have so much fun!!! (I had to google what Butlins was.. haha!) 




dancingnurse2 said:


> Baby A has posterior placenta and Baby B has anterior. I feel baby A(boy) often especially starting in afternoon. Baby girl I only feel once in a while.

such a big difference between a singleton and twins! I'm still at the stage where I can't tell if it's movement or gas :haha:



Kjw26 said:


> We just had another ultrasound today and all was well! They are both on track and hb were both around 174. Such a good feeling getting to see them and they were both wiggling around today:) I go next Tuesday and will likely graduate from my clinic! They requested a referral to a local high risk specialist so really hoping I don't have to wait too long to get into them. And I start tapering my meds this Sunday and completely off by the next Sunday woohoo!

woohoo! glad to hear everything is going smoothly!!! How exciting to be able to graduate from clinic and stop meds!!!

afm - got my doppler yesterday and was able to hear the sweet sweet heartbeat! It took me a while to find it. (I should've paid more attention to what my midwife was doing!!) but once I found it once, it was very easy to find the second time!!!


----------



## star25

Ko, how exciting you found the heartbeat! I'm going to try again tomorrow 
It's interesting about more boys ivf and girls icsi, half mine fertilsed with ivf and half icsi so I don't know what one I am!
Haha googling butlins, it should be fun, a nice easy place to go with Madeleine


----------



## dogmommy

3c congrats on your girl! Another girl for this group!

Kj that's great you had a nice scan. And whoo hoo for tapering meds!

Koj so happy you got your doppler and was able to hear your little bean!

Star sounds like you got some great plans to look forward to!

Scooby I am going to get the Panorama test in three weeks. But I'm not sure when we well do the gender reveal I would like to wait till Thanksgiving so I can have both families together but I'll see if I can wait that long! 

I would like to do a trip before baby comes but I also want to save my paid vacation for maternity leave so maybe a long weekend!


----------



## scoobybeans

It's awesome to see this thread so active now! :)

3chords- Congrats on your baby girl!! :pink: I was right again, woohoo! 15-16 weeks isn't bad at all for movement. I only had a polyp removal but maybe that's enough? Haha, wishful thinking! Vegas in November sounds perfect.

star- Your trip sounds fun, DD will love it!

dancing- So cool that you can tell who is who in there.

kj- Hooray for a great scan, and also for tapering off those meds! I bet that doctor will bump you up the list since you're already pregnant with mo/di twins.

koj- I think the discussion about boys being more common with IVF/girls being more common with ICSI was on my LTTTC journal. (Although in my case I had ICSI and ended up with a boy.) So glad you like your Doppler and you got to hear the baby's heartbeat!! <3

dogmommy- Eeek, exciting! Thanksgiving would be a long wait, I don't know if I could do that lol. I hear you on banking vacation time. I don't think I've taken a day off in months!

AFM, I woke up early this morning with a terrible leg cramp. That hasn't happened to me in years, so I looked it up and I guess it's more common in the 2nd & 3rd trimesters. It said more water and exercise could help. Anyone else get this? Any other tips? Honestly I don't think I can drink any more water than I'm already drinking, I'd float away! I thought I read that potassium helps?


----------



## star25

Scooby I had this so bad with dd, always random times in the night would wake up in agony with it, never did manage to stop it! 

Very tired today but had a bad night with dd 
Had a dream that I was having a boy last night too! 

16 week midwife appointment on the 23rd this month at home and I'm going to book the gender scan for 26th Aug, can't wait! I am definitely feeling boy but then I thought that with dd


----------



## 3chords

I had leg cramps as well and sometimes even worse, foot cramps. Wakes you up almost screaming some nights. I read somewhere that taking magnesium supplements helps but didn't ask my dr about it so I didn't bother. I'd instead wake up DH to push on my foot (push toes towards body) which helped get rid of it but that was the best I could do.

This was at least tolerable compared to the horrific heartburn. I have anxiety just thinking about it. Last time I had unbearable 24/7 nausea until 16 weeks. Then a glory period from 16-20 weeks when I felt great, healthy, not even really pregnant until I looked down at bump, slept well. At 20 weeks things started to go south...first I got carpal tunnel, mostly at night my hands would go completely numb and keep me awake. Then the leg cramps. Then the awful heartburn which was there no matter what I ate. Everybody told me I would have a baby with a head full of hair...which was true but man I'd take a total baldie over that!!


----------



## star25

Hah 3c funny you should mention the heartburn, I got some gaviscon tablets today in preparation, some evenings I can feel it starting and this was my worst symptom with Madeleine, it was actually unbearable and I'm dreading it again!


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> Hah 3c funny you should mention the heartburn, I got some gaviscon tablets today in preparation, some evenings I can feel it starting and this was my worst symptom with Madeleine, it was actually unbearable and I'm dreading it again!

Ugh mine too. I tried everything - Gaviscon, Tums, Zantac. The max dose of Zantac (150 x2 per day) was the thing that worked "best" but even that was honestly just a band-aid solution. Each tablet was meant to work for 12 hrs...well it "sort of" worked for 8 and then not at all the for the last 4. I shudder at the thought of it.


----------



## koj518

Scooby - I get leg cramps too!!! at random times during the day and sometimes even while I'm walking!! 

3c - I've been feeling loads better since week 16 so I'm on the same track as your DS pregnancy!! It's like someone flipped a switch!! 

star - I also had a very vivid dream a few nights ago that I was having a boy!!! so weird!! 

dogmommy - wow! that's a long time to wait to tell!!! I would totally cave!! :haha:


----------



## Kjw26

Ko-so cool you can hear the hb with your Doppler whenever you want!

Scooby-leg cramps are miserable! Magnesium helps too! Hope it eases up soon.


----------



## 3chords

Can we do a summary of when everybody is due, etc? Maybe star can put up on first post as I always find it helpful to keep track. I will start and people can add.

3chords - February 20 - Team :pink:


----------



## koj518

koj518 - January 13 - Team :yellow: (I find out 8/16!!)


----------



## dancingnurse2

Dancing- boy and girl twin due date mid December!


----------



## star25

Ive started adding to the front page, good idea 3c


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm due Jan 27th- Team :blue:

I'm sorry to hear so many of you also suffer/ed from leg cramps. Another fun thing to get used to I guess ;) I'm already on the max dose of Xantac so if my heartburn gets any worse I'm out of luck...

I've been having really unhealthy cravings the past few days: ice cream, fried chicken and burgers! :blush: Trying not to give in, but... I might have gone to Shake Shack for a black & white milkshake yesterday. :haha:


----------



## dogmommy

Scooby I haven't had any leg cramps yet. Shhesh I like that you are all ahead of me so I know what to look forward to. I hear you on the cravings. Of course I'm having aversions to most vegetables!

I'm team :yellow: due Feb 23Rd!


----------



## star25

I will put the due dates in order at some point!


----------



## 3chords

scoobybeans said:


> I've been having really unhealthy cravings the past few days: ice cream, fried chicken and burgers! :blush: Trying not to give in, but... I might have gone to Shake Shack for a black & white milkshake yesterday. :haha:

scooby, when I was pregnant with DS all I wanted was fried chicken, burgers, fries and pasta. I usually have a huuuge sweet tooth but didn't have it at all with him. This time all I want to eat is fruit, mostly watermelon and cherries, which I usually don't even like.


----------



## koj518

3c - I've been craving watermelon too!! you're confirming my suspicion that I have a girl in there!! although, in my first trimester, all I wanted were french fries and I didn't even wanna look at chocolate and that is usually my guilty pleasure!! ahh!!! I wish I could find out already!!

star - thanks for updating the front page!

scooby - milk shake sounds amazing..!!! i wish we had a shake shack around here!!!

dogmommy - I agree! it's always great to have a heads up!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm due 22nd Jan team :blue:


----------



## 3chords

How is everyone doing?

I have my first appointment with my OB tomorrow. My actual OB is on vacation so I am seeing somebody who is filling in for her. A bit annoying as I had a few things to discuss regarding the c-section, etc. I will just have to do that next time. I told my DH not to even take the afternoon off, but instead come to the ultrasound the next day. If all looks ok I will tell my work on Friday and then slowly start telling friends and family. We have told our parents so far but that's it. I don't feel in a hurry at all this time, for some reason want to keep it to ourselves for a bit longer if possible.


----------



## koj518

3chords - I had the same thing with my midwife. My first appt was with a person filling in. But sadly I ended up liking her more than my midwife :( I'm considering changing because my midwife isn't gonna be there for my next appt either...! Good luck with the OB and ultrasound!!! yay! I totally understand wanting to keep it to yourselves. We're doing the same and only our closest friends and family know at this point (though, some of them have already spilled the beans to others...!)


----------



## star25

I did post but it's gone!


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey girls! I was waiting to see the baby's heartbeat before I posted on here.
I had my first ultrasound today with my RE. I am 7w today. 

Found out we are having........ TWINS! 

I am shocked/over the moon. We transferred 2 embryos, and I saw they are in 2 separate sacs (which I am pretty sure means they are fraternal twins then) 

Got to see both of their heartbeats and they are both measuring correctly. I am in utter shock! Very very thankful but still nervous lol.

So you can put us down for :yellow::yellow: I am due in March 2018. I originally was due March 28 but with twins maybe its earlier?


----------



## koj518

Congrats Ashley!!! :wohoo:

I recall you had a very high beta so I'm not surprised, but I'm sure you were!! :D 

So happy for you!!! :yellow: :yellow:
and yes, I think you're right that your due date will move up, but hopefully not too much! :)


----------



## AshleyButters

Koj- yes I did have higher beta numbers but there was that one mama, kepper I believe on the other thread and her numbers were like 30,000 and she only had 1 so I wasn't sure if it was 1 or 2. Pleasantly surprised :) 

We haven't told our family yet that I am even pregnant, but will be telling our parents next Friday. :)


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Ashley! I think with twins you can probably assume an earlier date for getting ready purposes. :)

I had my first OB appointment. Doctor couldn't find HB on doppler so did a quick u/s and all was well. Tomorrow I do the more in-depth NT scan. I am not particularly worried about that one since we did Panorama but I never turn down extra ultrasounds!


----------



## star25

I would never turn down an extra scan either 3c, glad baby girl is well 

Congratulations Ashley! I will add you to the front page, how exciting!

Afm just plodding along, got midwife 23rd, gender scan 29th so looking forward to that 
Felt horrible at the weekend, 36 hours non stop nausea, couldn't eat just felt awful until Monday morning when it eased, by dinner time I still don't really want to eat but just have to make myself eat small amounts
14 weeks today!


----------



## 3chords

You'll be finding out so soon star!

What do you do at your midwife appointments? My OB appointments are always so boring and quick, pee on glucose/protein stick, weight measure, doppler check and I'm on my way. I quickly caught on with DS that there was no need for my DH to attend, ever as it was a huge waste of him taking off half day from work for a 5 min appt that tells you nothing. So now I just have him come to the ultrasounds.


----------



## Kjw26

Yay Ashley!! That is so exciting&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. We are in the twin club together!


----------



## star25

3c, my midwife appointments are the same, so boring really and dh doesn't come either, just to the scans
Apparently our community midwives aren't good st the moment, some aren't turning up to home appointments, some don't answer their phones, the lady I am meant to have is off sick for a long time which is a shame as I had her for Madeleine and the others I don't think are as good as people are complaining about their lack of interest and not really doing what they're supposed to be doing so I'm looking forward to them even less!


----------



## koj518

star - happy 2nd trimester!!!! :wohoo: the eating thing is horrible.. I'm almost 18 weeks and i still have to eat small meals - otherwise I get sick..

3chords - never turn down a scan!! Looking forward to your scan pic!!!

Ashley - I told the in-laws around 11weeks ;) (I told my mom earlier coz she had a slight health scare so I wanted to lift her up with some good news!) 

kj - how are your twinsies doing? when's your next scan? 

afm - 1 week away from my anatomy scan!!!


----------



## star25

Is anyone else getting headaches? I had quite a few bad ones with Madeleine and a few this time already but the one I've got now I've had since yesterday morning and it's now 10pm and still no sign of going, using a forehead stick and paracetamol but it's literally doing nothing, got to be my worst symptom, that and the nosebleeds which so far only had 2, come back nausea instead!!


----------



## koj518

star - sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I've only gotten headaches when I don't stay hydrated (which is accompanied by cramps too).. I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## dogmommy

Ashley!!! TWINS!! So amazing! I'm so happy for you dear.

Koj and star I'm excited for your gender scans coming up!

3c I'm with you. My OB is same exact thing. I was under the impression I got ultrasounds every appt but no they check my dang urine every time!

Kj how are you doing? Do you get scanned often bc of twins?

Star before pregnancy I never got a headache but definitely get a few a week now. Unfortunately I haven't found anything to help.

AFM today is 12 weeks! I was so excited as I thought it meant I was in my second trimester but I've learned most say not until 14 weeks. So kind of bummed but I have alot planned the next few weeks.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Star I have had a headache since Sunday.


----------



## AshleyButters

KJW- Twin club! :hugs: :happydance::happydance: I have had my moments of being completely terrified, to crying with happiness. How have you been managing? :) 

Star- sorry you are having headaches :( No fun while being pregnant! I have suffered with migraines and have to take prescription meds for them. Luckily I haven't had any yet. If you are able to take any meds okayed by your doctor, I suggest doing that AND taking a nap. Having suffered migraines all my life, I have figured out that I need to take meds at the first sign of one (and not just try to hold off on the meds to wait it out, it ALWAYS only gets worse) AND taking a nap. Even if I am not tired, this is the only way it will go away for me. A pharmacist also told me to try some caffeine, maybe ask your dr if you feel okay to have a little while pregnant?

Dogmommy- :hugs: Yay! We are finally here together! LOL Ummm WTF I thought 2nd tri was at 12 weeks. Cripes that is what I count it as hahaha. 

AFM- Doing really good. I am so on :cloud9: but I keep worrying that I could have a vanishing twin or lose one. I don't have any signs or symptoms or anything but because I have heard of some people having that, it is always at the back of my mind. I just have a feeling that everything will be okay and I will carry both these babies to term.

Been super tired and I have been taking daily naps.


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies 

Kj, I will try and drink more, I think sometimes I forget to drink enough 

Dogmommy, happy 12 weeks! When is your next scan? 

Ashley, sometimes my headaches start with flashing lights which has only happened in pregnancy but then does just feel like a normal headache rather Than a migraine
Funny you should mention caffeine as with Madeleine I figured out the only way paracetamol would work for headaches is to take the paracetamols and have a cup of coffee, I don't go over the recommended limit so just 1-2 a day of instant coffee if I need it, with a toddler up through the night and early morning it's generally needed! I then have decaff or just have decaff if I don't feel I need the caffeine 
It's understandable you're nervous, I still am now and only a scan reassures me for a little while , you have more chance of everything being fine so try it to worry and enjoy every moment 

Dancing, hope your headache goes too very soon, definitely no fun


----------



## star25

Hi ladies 

I didn't manage to find heartbeat on Doppler or today, I'm not worried about that because I didn't really expect to but for some reason I'm feeling anxious anyway 
Can't explain why, I had a slight bit of pink after we dtd yesterday but I felt this way before that , I didn't phone anyone as this didn't worry me either as it was straight after we dtd and was only once when I wiped, I was just feeling anxious before these things 
Arghh I need 16 weeks to hurry up so I can hear the heartbeat and have another scan, I'm going to call the midwife tomorrow anyway for this constant headache so bp can be checked so hopefushe can give me some reassurance if I manage to get hold of anyone! 

Hope you're all well?


----------



## 3chords

I have had HORRIFIC headaches and migraines this time around. I suffer from migraines regularly and with Henry I had 2 in the first tri and then none until after I weaned him off breastfeeding. This time I have already had at least 5 migraines in the first trimester + many terrible headaches that last a day or two. Sometimes it is hydration, but other days for sure it isn't. I have slept very poorly and my headaches tend to come as a result of that.

Usually I can take Advil/ibuprofen and that works great but since I can't take it in pregnancy and Tylenol does nothing, it's awful. I did get cleared by Motherisk last time to take my migraine rx meds (rizatriptan) so I take that with a migraine but it leaves me terribly hungover after.


----------



## star25

That sounds awful 3c, I was the same with Madeleine, a few bad Ines but they didn't go on for as long as this and only earlier on, the headaches feel the same though which makes me think its hormonal, although more sleep would help!


----------



## 3chords

Yeah I think for me it is a combination of hormones + lack of sleep. Not really sure how to fix either lol.

I have been lucky with the doppler in that I'm finding the HB now each time I try. I have a requisition for a fetal wellbeing ultrasound whenever I feel anxious so I think I'll schedule it for around 14-15 wks just for reassurance.


----------



## star25

Are there any tips for using a Doppler or is it pot luck?


----------



## scoobybeans

dogmommy- I'm hoping you don't get leg cramps, they're awful! It's true 2nd trimester is technically 14 weeks but I still think 12 weeks is a great milestone. Congrats! I forget, will you be staying team yellow?

3chords- It's so interesting to me what women crave during pregnancy. It's so specific and different. I'm still very much into vegetables (despite my fried food rampage last week lol) and all dairy products- cheese, ice cream, milk, yogurt, etc. When my mom was pregnant with me she craved orange juice and hated milk- and I love OJ and don't typically like milk lol. My sister craved broccoli and at 3 years old my niece was stealing broccoli off my plate. So funny!

koj- Wow, that's crazy that your friends/family are spilling your secret. I'd be kind of pissed about that! Happy 18 weeks!!!

Ashley- OMG twins!!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations! I'm so happy to see you here. So you're the third woman to get pregnant with twins from our old thread. Pretty cool! I think with two you can expect to go early, maybe around 36 weeks? But everyone is different :)

star- Happy 14 weeks! I'm so sorry you're still getting MS at this stage. I can definitely relate on the headaches. I've gotten about 5-6 bad ones so far, and about half of those were headaches I woke up with. It was like waking up with the worst hangover ever but I didn't drink anything! For me I take 2 extra strength Tylenol (same as paracetamol I think) and have some caffeine like a cup of tea or some cola. I keep sunglasses on and sometimes use an ice pack, and then I try and drink lots of water. All of these things together seem to do the trick. I think it's a combo of hormones and maybe air pressure changes, because the rain/humidity seems to make it worse. So excited for your gender scan!!! I'm still not sure what I think you're having...

AFM, my last appointment went well and I got to hear baby's heartbeat. :cloud9: I've gained 5.5lbs so far which seems great to me as I started out bigger than normal! I'm hoping some of that IVF weight has converted into baby ;) My anatomy scan will be 8/31. I don't know why but my bump seems huge for 16 weeks! I popped really early too. I'm not eating much more than normal soooo... :shrug:


----------



## star25

Glad your appointment went well scooby and you got to hear the heartbeat 
I haven't a clue what I'm having either but for some reason leaning slightly towards boy
We were booking the scan for 29th Aug but I looked today and it isn't available so must be all booked, will see if we can do it the weekend before which will be even sooner haha


----------



## koj518

ugh... bnb ate my long post :( so I'm just gonna add my doppler tips for star now.. haha

I took forever (like 10 min) to find the heartbeat when I first used my doppler at 16 weeks. Once I located the baby though, i've been able to find it in the same or similar areas very easily! Mine ended up being near my pubic line towards the left. Sometimes it moves towards the middle but it seems it likes to hangout towards the left for the most part. I was surprised how low and uncentered it was actually. As for tips, more gel the easier! I think it also helps to press down a bit more once you think you've heard the heartbeat. I hope this helps!


----------



## 3chords

star - can you feel your uterus? If you lie down flat, press your fingers against the pelvic bone then move them up slightly bit by bit until you find it. Basically it's hard and when you reach the edge of it you'll feel the rest of the softer abdomen. You should be able to find the HB in that uterine zone (if it is still largely under pelvis you can have trouble). Also if you've found it before, look in generally the same spot. The uterus is still fairly small at this point and baby doesn't have a huge amount of room where it could be hiding so if you find it in one spot, no point in looking like 5 inches away next time (generally speaking).


----------



## Kjw26

3chords-hope your NT scan went well!

Koj-so exiting you are having your anatomy scan this week!! Can't wait to find out what you're having! I bet it will be really cool to see all the detail with that scan too!

Star-I just started having consistent headaches too and I usually don't get them offer. I agree they're the worst! I'm wondering if they are hormonal because I just stopped all my meds on Sunday and they seemed to have started after that:( hope we all get some relief soon!

Ashley-I totally had the same fears about the vanishing twin. It's been nice because we have gotten weekly ultrasounds up until this point so it's made us feel better. How often will you get your scans? As far as advice I'm still trying to get that from other people! I never in a million years thought I would have twins but I feel so lucky:) I've been trying to pick everyone else's brain and read as much as I can. It will be an adventure for sure! I can't wait to find out what you're having!

Afm:I tried posting last week but I think something was wrong with the site. We just graduated from our fertility clinic and I'm officially off all my meds! I'm 11w2d now and yesterday we met with our new ob who was really nice. She is high risk because they are identical and share a placenta. I go back in 3 weeks then I will be going every 2 weeks until 32 weeks then it will be twice a week until delivery. She said The goal is to get close to 37 weeks but I will not go past 37 because risks go up after than. She also said I will be the size of a 40 week pregnant person at 28weeks! I'm only 5'1 and 100 pounds to start but she said she has seen plenty of girls my size do just fine. I've already gained like 4-5 pounds. And she said my protein intake needs to be 175 grams a day! I think it will be intense but I'm definitely going to try my best to do it. Oh and we had our NT scan yesterday and they both looked great! So relieved to see them both growing and looking good! Sorry for the long post but it's been awhile since I posted.

Hope everyone else is doing good and can't wait for all of your upcoming scans:)


----------



## koj518

dogmommy said:


> AFM today is 12 weeks! I was so excited as I thought it meant I was in my second trimester but I've learned most say not until 14 weeks. So kind of bummed but I have alot planned the next few weeks.

Happy 12 weeks!! If you divide 40 weeks in 3, it's actually 13 weeks and 3 days so you are extremely close!!!



dancingnurse2 said:


> Star I have had a headache since Sunday.

Sorry to hear you're suffering from headaches as well :( 



AshleyButters said:


> AFM- Doing really good. I am so on :cloud9: but I keep worrying that I could have a vanishing twin or lose one. I don't have any signs or symptoms or anything but because I have heard of some people having that, it is always at the back of my mind. I just have a feeling that everything will be okay and I will carry both these babies to term.
> 
> Been super tired and I have been taking daily naps.

I totally understand the anxiety!!! I wish I could tell you it gets better but at 18 weeks, I'm still worried all the time! But it might just be me.. haha



star25 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I didn't manage to find heartbeat on Doppler or today, I'm not worried about that because I didn't really expect to but for some reason I'm feeling anxious anyway
> Can't explain why, I had a slight bit of pink after we dtd yesterday but I felt this way before that , I didn't phone anyone as this didn't worry me either as it was straight after we dtd and was only once when I wiped, I was just feeling anxious before these things
> Arghh I need 16 weeks to hurry up so I can hear the heartbeat and have another scan, I'm going to call the midwife tomorrow anyway for this constant headache so bp can be checked so hopefushe can give me some reassurance if I manage to get hold of anyone!
> 
> Hope you're all well?

Any luck with your doppler since then? I've heard a bit of blood after BDing is totally normal!! 



3chords said:


> I have had HORRIFIC headaches and migraines this time around. I suffer from migraines regularly and with Henry I had 2 in the first tri and then none until after I weaned him off breastfeeding. This time I have already had at least 5 migraines in the first trimester + many terrible headaches that last a day or two. Sometimes it is hydration, but other days for sure it isn't. I have slept very poorly and my headaches tend to come as a result of that.
> 
> Usually I can take Advil/ibuprofen and that works great but since I can't take it in pregnancy and Tylenol does nothing, it's awful. I did get cleared by Motherisk last time to take my migraine rx meds (rizatriptan) so I take that with a migraine but it leaves me terribly hungover after.

headaches and insomnia sound painful :( I hope you get some relief soon!! 



scoobybeans said:


> koj- Wow, that's crazy that your friends/family are spilling your secret. I'd be kind of pissed about that! Happy 18 weeks!!!
> 
> AFM, my last appointment went well and I got to hear baby's heartbeat. :cloud9: I've gained 5.5lbs so far which seems great to me as I started out bigger than normal! I'm hoping some of that IVF weight has converted into baby ;) My anatomy scan will be 8/31. I don't know why but my bump seems huge for 16 weeks! I popped really early too. I'm not eating much more than normal soooo... :shrug:

I know right!? It's my secret to tell!! ugh... everyone already tells me I'm so secretive but this experience is only going to make it worse. 

Can't wait for your anatomy scan!! :) 2 more weeks!!



Kjw26 said:


> Koj-so exiting you are having your anatomy scan this week!! Can't wait to find out what you're having! I bet it will be really cool to see all the detail with that scan too!
> 
> Afm:I tried posting last week but I think something was wrong with the site. We just graduated from our fertility clinic and I'm officially off all my meds! I'm 11w2d now and yesterday we met with our new ob who was really nice. She is high risk because they are identical and share a placenta. I go back in 3 weeks then I will be going every 2 weeks until 32 weeks then it will be twice a week until delivery. She said The goal is to get close to 37 weeks but I will not go past 37 because risks go up after than. She also said I will be the size of a 40 week pregnant person at 28weeks! I'm only 5'1 and 100 pounds to start but she said she has seen plenty of girls my size do just fine. I've already gained like 4-5 pounds. And she said my protein intake needs to be 175 grams a day! I think it will be intense but I'm definitely going to try my best to do it. Oh and we had our NT scan yesterday and they both looked great! So relieved to see them both growing and looking good! Sorry for the long post but it's been awhile since I posted.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good and can't wait for all of your upcoming scans:)

Good to hear from you!! Congratulations on graduating from your clinic and I'm glad your NT scan went well! I don't know how much you have to eat to get 175grams of protein a day, but it sounds like a lot!! I honestly used to think it would be so fun to eat whatever you want when you're pregnant but didn't realize how hard it is to eat when you HAVE to!! :dohh:


AFM - by this time tomorrow, I will know if i'm team blue or pink!!! My husband who was thinking about being team yellow has come around and decided he will find out. we still haven't decided if we'll tell friends and family yet. (My bnb friends will find out for sure ;) )


----------



## star25

Kj, I'm glad you're doing well and the babies scan was all good! Pure so close to second tri now, very exciting, have you had any nausea? The extra calories must be difficult if you have! Congrats on graduating from your clinic And no more meds must be a relief, after 5 days my headache has gone so hopefully it leaves for a while! 

Ko, eek pink or blue tomorrow! I'm so jealous haha, we haven't booked our gender scan privately yet as the clinic can't do the days we can so might have to wait til 20 week but will see what we can do 

I found the heartbeat on Doppler this morning! I was looking way to high, don't know what I was thinking haha so thank you for the tips as wouldn't have done it otherwise 
I'm feeling better now and the midwife said the pink was fine after intercourse so not worrying about hat either now, phew!


----------



## AshleyButters

Scooby- Yep I am the 3rd. So its Dancingnurse, KJW and I who are pregnant with twins right? Cuz there are only 2 on the first page. 

KJW- Yeah I never imagined I would be pregnant with twins. But I think its Gods way of making up for lost time LOL! I have our first OB appt next friday and he doesn't know I am pregnant with twins yet, so I am wondering if I will get a scan that first appt. Hopefully I can because I got my hubby to take off of work for that. I came up with a list of questions to ask the dr about how he treats twin pregnancies different from singletons. 

Koj- Can't wait for the update tomorrow!!!!! :hugs:

Star- what doppler do you have? I was wondering if I should get one!

AFM- Well we are telling my husbands parents this friday. Then my birthday is next friday (which is also my first ob appt) and we are having a party saturday. We have a small group of close friends and we are gonna announce to them then. Bet it will be tons of waterworks as they all know how long this has taken and that we had to go through IVF. 

My boobs have been incredibly sore and I am wondering how they will look when they are even bigger! I have breast implants, which are size 32DDD (which sounds giant but trust me they are normal sized big boobs LOL) I am having a hard time figuring out what size is the next bra size up since I am a unique size. Is it 32E? 

I homeschool my sons and have been having anxiety about when the twins come how I will still homeschool them without giving them too much of a break (because it will only be march) or if I will have to put them back in school for the rest of the school year :(


----------



## Kjw26

Ko-can't wait to hear your results tomorrow!! Will you do a gende reveal for friends and family?

Star-ugh yes I have been having nausea. I know it could be much worse because I'm not puking or anything but it just kind of lingers on and off all day. I had a really good weekend where it wasn't too bad so I was hoping it was almost over but all day today I've had it pretty strong. How has your nausea been?

Ashley-that would be an awesome birthday present if you got to have a scan that day! I would think they probably would because its your first one with your ob. The homeschooling sounds like it would be hard with the twins but maybe if you have family or someone that could help you out you could make it work.


----------



## 3chords

AshleyButters said:


> My boobs have been incredibly sore and I am wondering how they will look when they are even bigger! I have breast implants, which are size 32DDD (which sounds giant but trust me they are normal sized big boobs LOL) I am having a hard time figuring out what size is the next bra size up since I am a unique size. Is it 32E?

You'd be an F for most bra makers. Usually DD = E and DDD = F. That's true for me anyway, I'm a DD with most mainstream bra makers but if I go to the better quality European ones like Chantelle it's always an E.


----------



## dogmommy

Kjw26 said:


> Ko-can't wait to hear your results tomorrow!! Will you do a gende reveal for friends and family?
> 
> Star-ugh yes I have been having nausea. I know it could be much worse because I'm not puking or anything but it just kind of lingers on and off all day. I had a really good weekend where it wasn't too bad so I was hoping it was almost over but all day today I've had it pretty strong. How has your nausea been?
> 
> Ashley-that would be an awesome birthday present if you got to have a scan that day! I would think they probably would because its your first one with your ob. The homeschooling sounds like it would be hard with the twins but maybe if you have family or someone that could help you out you could make it work.




AshleyButters said:


> Scooby- Yep I am the 3rd. So its Dancingnurse, KJW and I who are pregnant with twins right? Cuz there are only 2 on the first page.
> 
> KJW- Yeah I never imagined I would be pregnant with twins. But I think its Gods way of making up for lost time LOL! I have our first OB appt next friday and he doesn't know I am pregnant with twins yet, so I am wondering if I will get a scan that first appt. Hopefully I can because I got my hubby to take off of work for that. I came up with a list of questions to ask the dr about how he treats twin pregnancies different from singletons.
> 
> Koj- Can't wait for the update tomorrow!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Star- what doppler do you have? I was wondering if I should get one!
> 
> AFM- Well we are telling my husbands parents this friday. Then my birthday is next friday (which is also my first ob appt) and we are having a party saturday. We have a small group of close friends and we are gonna announce to them then. Bet it will be tons of waterworks as they all know how long this has taken and that we had to go through IVF.
> 
> My boobs have been incredibly sore and I am wondering how they will look when they are even bigger! I have breast implants, which are size 32DDD (which sounds giant but trust me they are normal sized big boobs LOL) I am having a hard time figuring out what size is the next bra size up since I am a unique size. Is it 32E?
> 
> I homeschool my sons and have been having anxiety about when the twins come how I will still homeschool them without giving them too much of a break (because it will only be march) or if I will have to put them back in school for the rest of the school year :(

Sorry bnb won't let me post my own post so I have to reply!

I hope OB does his own ultrasound! My boobs have definitely grown a cup size. Definitely the most noticeable thing for me. You are going to have your hands full with twins so that's a hard decision.

Koj good luck today!!

Star glad you found the heartbeat! I probably wouldn't have a clue where to look.

Scooby glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Do you remember what it was? Can't wait for your anatomy scan!

Kj I'm glad Dr is going to keep a close eye on you. Are you showing already? Probably won't take long now!

AFM Dr appt on Monday. I'll get my blood drawn and will know the gender when it comes back!


----------



## Kjw26

Ko-can't wait to find out if you're team blue or pink today! 

Dog mommy-can't wait to hear what you are having too! Monday will be here so soon but I bet the suspense is killing you! Does it take a few days to come back or will you know that day? I have a bit of a bump, it definitely looks bigger at the end of the day but it's probably a lot of food and water lol. Are you starting to show?


----------



## AshleyButters

3c- Thank you for replying!!! A size F? OMG! LOL I may just stick to some XL sports bras lol

Dogmommy- OMG can't wait to find out what you are having!


----------



## koj518

star - you're not long now!! I can't wait for your scan!! and I totally understand looking too high with the doppler! I did that too! glad you found it!! 

Ashley - yay!! it's so exciting to reveal to parents & friends!! let me know how your double surprise (twins!) reveal goes!! 

kjw - we still haven't decided who to tell yet but when/if we do, it won't be anything fancy since we have an impending move and I can't think about anything beyond that right now! haha

3c - How are you feeling these days??

dogmommy - ooh!! looking forward to your gender results!!! do you know when you'll get it back??

AFM - I am now officially team :blue: <3 <3 <3 I was so certain it was a girl, I was shocked!!!


----------



## October_baby

star- I have awful headaches as well, unfortunately. I've been taking Tylenol. It helps a little. I hope they ease up for you. I Can't wait to hear the news from your early scan! Happy to hear you found baby's heartbeat with Doppler! 

koj- Congratulations on your baby boy!!! That is so exciting!

dogmommy- Congratulations! Yes, I was excited at 12 weeks, until I found out 2nd trimester began at 14 weeks. Good luck with your appointment on Monday

3chords- Congratulations! 

Ashley- Congratulations on your twins!!! Amazing news

Kjw - Congratulations on your twins as well, and graduating from the fertility clinic. It's such a good feeling when you're able to progress forward. I see a high risk dr as well. I enjoy being seen every two weeks. 

Afm, this thread has definitely picked up. I am so sorry if I missed anyone. We confirmed with 3D/4D scan that it's a baby girl. We have decided to name her Aria. Other than that I don't have much to report. I just wanted to check in with everyone. Ladies time is truly flying.


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, won't be long til you find out the sex either! 

Ko, congratulations on your baby boy! So exciting everyone finding out already 

October, thank you, my headache has gone completely after 5 days of torture, fingers crossed it stays away 
Congratulations on your baby girl, very exciting news and I LOVE aria! 
When is your due date so I can add you to the front page?


----------



## Juliet11

thanks Koj for getting me over here!

it will take me awhile to catch up on the thread, but i am seeing a lot of names i recognize!

got my second beta today, at 540 
due date april 21, so excited! first ultrasound is aug 31!


----------



## October_baby

Star- what did you do to get rid of your headaches? Thank you. I heard the name and fell in love. My due date is Jan 28th

Juliet- Congratulations :happydance: Aug 31st will be here before you know it!


----------



## Kjw26

Koj-congratulations on the baby boy!! So exciting and fun!:)

October-congratulations on finding out it's a girl!! I bet your 3D ultrasound was so cool to see!


----------



## star25

October, nothing worked, not even having a caffeine coffee which used to work with dd, it went on its own Monday, such a relief but during the night last night it's back! 

Kj, I haven't got you on the front page, when is your due date? 

Welcome here Juliet! I think you know all of us from the other thread so that's good!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhhh FOUND it!! :) Scooby referred me over here, said this was a wonderful thread. I hope you ladies don't mind me crashing? :blush:

I know a few of you but some are new names. I'll read back to the beginning to catch up!
a little about me - LTTTC for 4 yrs, IVF for 2 (1 mc on first try, 1 CP the following year), ended up going with frozen DE. Got our lot of 6, 5 fertilized. Transferred the first - no dice. Went through 2 rounds of ERA testing (endometrial receptivity assessment) and found we were transferring just right! next transfer - CP. Down to 3 left so figured let's transfer 2 and both buggers took! Currently 16+4 with twins and could NOT be more over the moon! :cloud9:
(also freaked out, overwhelmed, still don't believe it, etc etc...)

congratulations to everyone for your ART success!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I'm so glad you were able to find the heartbeat- what a relief! Have you booked your scan yet?

kj- 37 weeks seems long, I'm surprised they expect you to get that far. Not that it isn't possible though! Wow, you're so tiny to begin with, eating that much will be quite a job lol. How are you managing so far?

koj- Congrats again on Team Blue!! How long did your anatomy scan take?

Ashley- Yup, you are the 3rd! That's so nice that you get to tell people soon. They're going to be very excited and surprised! When will you tell your sons?

dogmommy- I actually didn't ask what the heartbeat was this time. I was so hung up on numbers during stims and then after that it felt kind of good just taking their word for it that all looked good, you know? I'm so excited for you to find out! My blood test was done on a Monday night and they called me the following Tuesday with results, so it was super quick! The brand they used was Natera.

October- Aww, I love the name Aria! <3 Okay here are my headache tips: Tylenol + caffeine + darkness + ice pack. Also there's a pressure point in between your thumb and index finger that you can push to give you relief sometimes. Hope your headaches go away soon!

Juliet- Welcome! :flower: It's great to see you over here. That's an awesome 2nd beta! Your 1st ultrasound is the same day as my anatomy scan. :thumbup:

wish- Hooray, you found us! Welcome to the group :flower: You're the 4th twin mama on here. dancingnurse, kjw & Ashley are all expecting twins too!

Since y'all were speaking about boobies, I was actually thinking it was weird that mine haven't gotten too much bigger yet. They have been a little more tender and they seem more firm (woohoo!) but I don't see a noticeable difference in size. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## star25

Welcome wish and congratulations! This is a lovely thread with lots of lovely ladies 
Do you know what you're having? Very exciting having twins! When is your due date so I can add you to the front page? 

Scooby, I haven't booked scan yet as the Tuesday we were free to go they don't do scans anymore on tuesdays, such a pain but we might try for next thurs depending on if she can get someone else to man the phone (he's got a taxi company and thursdays are an awkward day for cover!) 
My boobs aren't much different , they just ache when I take my bra off at night but they didn't change a lot with dd either so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## koj518

October - awwww!! great name <3 and so jealous about your 3D scan!! We weren't offered one.. :( 

star - thanks!! I hope you get a scan soon! if you get one next week, they might already be able to tell the gender!!

Juliet - yay! glad you've joined us! everyone here is awesome!! 

kjw - thanks!! I think things got way more real for DH when we found out the gender because until now, he hasn't really been able to connect with "it" since he's not growing a bump ;) 

wish - Hi!! I've definitely seen you on other boards but it's great to be finally connected officially ;) Congrats on your twins!!!! so exciting!!!

scooby - the scan took about 50min. baby would not stop moving the whole scan and it took them a bit longer. He would literally move away from the wand wherever it was. we even saw him flip around and face his back against the wand! it was all so amazing!!!! 

afm - in terms of boob talk, mine aren't that different in size either!! they definitely feel heavier but not any bigger. I was really hoping they'd get bigger as mine are teeny tiny.. :(


----------



## star25

Haha ko, teeny tiny here too!


----------



## AshleyButters

October- Yay on being team pink!

Juliet- congrats on your BFP! You must give us some twin tips for surviving the first couple of weeks! How did you do it? :baby::baby:

Wish- congrats on your twins BFP! Twin club whoop whoop!

Scooby- boob talk- lol mine haven't gotten any bigger but they are super sore, nips always hard and they feel heavier. I just thought about going up to a bigger size because the underwire in my bras have been making it hard to wear normal bras. I have reverted to wearing sports bras. 
So we will tell my sons at my birthday party. I know my oldest will be over the moon, he has asked for years when we would have a baby over here lol. My younger son, well he has been the baby for so long don't know how he will take it at first LOL!

AFM- Today I am feeling good. No nausea, boobs feel okay. And thats just the time when I start being like OMFG is everythingokay. But when I feel sick I am like ugh I wish I didn't feel sick (but I take it as a good sign). LOL vicious cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!! I can already tell this is an awesome group! So I'll dive on in with my own boob talk...:haha:

Mine have definitely gotten bigger, but not huge. I'm only starting out as a B and I'm either a giant B or a C by now. I actually went out bra shopping this weekend. I'm addicted to the bralettes at Aerie. They are SO comfortable, still look super cute and provide support. They feel like a sports bra but are prettier. 
But yeah, they are bigger, heavier, still slightly sore but nothing like first tri, I just noticed the veins the other day, and my nips haven't quit since day 1.

Ashley - yay twin club!! Congrats on yours!

we don't know what we're having yet - anatomy scan is 2 weeks from today! We didn't do the Harmony or MaterniT test or anything b/c my office said it was too complex to determine which twin, and with DE - other genetics involved anyway. So in 2 Fridays, hopefully they, or at least one of them, cooperate! 
Our due date is 1/28 so I just usually say 'hopefully sometime in January' and hopefully not during a snowstorm. :)


----------



## Kjw26

Star-I hope you get your scan soon! I'm sure you can't wait! My due date is not feb 11th! Hoping I can make it close to that.

Scooby-my boobs haven't gotten much bigger maybe just a tiny bit! The diet is a bit of a challenge. I literally feel like I'm constantly eating. I think the past couple days I've hit 130-150 grams of protein but not the 175. She said 2nd trimester is when it's the most important so hopefully I can keep working on it.

Wish-welcome! And congrats on your twins!! I'm currently 11w4d with identical and it's a bit scary but so amazing! How have you been feeling?

Ashley-I know what you mean about the symptoms. They're aweful but kind of comforting. I think my nausea started around 7-8weeks but no vomiting. I heard your symptoms can be stronger with twins so hopefully your nausea won't get too bad!


----------



## Juliet11

I am just excited to be here with you all! I am going to feel A LOT better when I have my ultrasound on the 31st, as I am just nervous something will go wrong. I have mild cramping and just discomfort in my stomach... some gas and related issues.. hoping it's all good signs.

Ashley, it was hard! I was lucky to have both my mom and MIL living nearby so that did help. Our church group provided a bunch of meals. 
I slept when the babies slept but it was hard cause I like to get chores done, but the chores just had to wait. I pumped every 3rd hour and found a system that worked for us with the pumping, feeding, changing the twins, etc. LOTS of trial and error in finding what worked best. The double snap n go stroller was great for their doctor appointments and the eventual grocery runs. I also had a side by side stroller for neighborhood walks, nature trails, etc when they were a bit older.


----------



## scoobybeans

star- next Thursday would be awesome. I hope you're able to work that out! I think I'm going to guess... boy. :blue: But I don't feel super confident about it, and I've had bad luck guessing the ladies in this group lol.

koj- Thank you for the scan info. He was super uncooperative at our last scan so I'm expecting more of the same ;) 

ash- My underwire has been annoying me a lot lately too, so I switched to sports bras. So much more comfy! Aw, it'll be so nice to tell them on your bday. I hope your little one takes it well!

wish- I don't know why I didn't realize you're due the day after me! I'm sure you'll go earlier though. I'm a bit nervous about the snow too. If it looks like we're getting a storm I think I'll get a hotel close to the hospital just in case. Thanks for the tip on Aerie! I do need something that gives good support though because I'm already a full C.

kj- In theory it sounds awesome to be able to eat so much but in reality it must be really tough. I hate eating past when I feel full. But I guess grazing all day is the way to go. Milk is a great way to get a lot of protein without filling you up too much. Maybe a smoothie with milk, bananas and peanut butter?

AFM, as I was typing this I heard back from my doctor and my spina bifida test was negative. Woohoo! I'm getting super excited for my anatomy scan and really just can't wait to see him again.


----------



## star25

Ashley, I hope you're still feeling better, so many times I did and it came back but I think I am now starting to feel more human lol 

Wish, not long til your anatomy scan, mines not til 21st sept, I have added you on front page as 28th Jan for now, will you be finding out the genders? 

Juliet, we're excited to have another one from the other thread, it definitely was a lucky one! Bet you can't wait for your scan, after my first 7 week one time seems to be going pretty quick! 

Kj, I have added you too to the front page :) 

Scooby, I keep thinking boy then immediately girl so don't think I have a clue haha 
Great news on the spins bodies test!

And I finally booked my gender scan for 30th august, a weds but it was the easiest day we could do and going to take dd to a nearby theme park afterwards 
I just hope baby co operates and we don't have to go back as it's on the mainland so don't want to have to travel again! 
Cannot wait though


----------



## Kjw26

Scooby-that's awesome news on the spina bifida test! Can't wait for you to get your anatomy scan!

Star-that's awesome you have your gender scan booked! I bet you guys are so excited to find out!:) Thank you for adding me to the front page! I forgot to mention I am team blue for both! We had done the genetic testing and knew we transferred a boy!


----------



## Juliet11

star, hoping things go quickly for me soon! they seem to be dragging. 

i am having evening heart burn, seems early at almost 5 weeks???


----------



## dogmommy

Koj congrats on team blue!! Maybe once you're further along they will offer the 3d/4d my paperwork says they don't do it until 24 weeks at least.

October, I lOVE that name! Honestly I had some thoughts about it as I may want an A name. 

Juliet welcome! Glad you are on this board! The first ultrasound was so cool after everything we go thru it is a great memory. I just recently had some heartburn so not sure if it's a symptom that early but with everything going on with your body I wouldn't be surprised!

Wish2be welcome! More twins :) this is a great thread for you with all the other twin mommies on here. 

Scooby I was just curious about heart rate bc im thinking I'm having a boy too and I heard that boys HR runs lower than girls. But I'm sure it's just an old wives tale lol. Congrats on your test coming back negative! Mine is called Panorama and I'm getting quite nervous as OB told me they recommend it for over 35 and ART babies. 

Ashley the love/hate relationship with symptoms lol ive had many freak outs as one day my boobs would be so tender and the next day I'm poking and hitting to try to make sure they still are lol

Kj that is a lot of protein! I know our kidneys are working much harder when we are pregnant but jeez. I would have to find ways to sneak it in. Luckily second trimester you should be feeling hungrier and more energized!

Afm just waiting for Monday so I can hear baby as it's been a long 3 weeks! I won't get an ultrasound as long as doppler picks it up. Next ultrasound won't be until anatomy at 20 weeks :(


----------



## star25

Kj, congratulations on your baby boys, I will change the front page! 

Dogmommy, if I hadn't booked the private scan I wouldn't have a scan between 12 and 20 weeks either and would hear the heartbeat at 16 week midwife appointment which is next Wednesday at home 

Juliet, my heartburn comes and goes, hoping it doesn't get as bad as it did with dd, night time was the worst!


----------



## dogmommy

Star it's terrible long wait! I might schedule a private scan but I think I might be ok after I hear the heartbeat Monday. I had so many early scans that I'm worried about over doing ultrasounds. I'm so excited for you to get your gender scan and a theme park sounds like fun, that's going to be a great day for you and fam!

Kj congrats on your boys!!


----------



## Juliet11

yes the heartburn was just horrid last night! i did have mexican for dinner but nothing too spicy. with my twins my heartburn was like all the time. i took tums frequently back then and did again last night. 

my other symptom is fatigue. tomorrow i am just 5 weeks and feel like its just so early to be so tired!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Found the link I was looking for, Scoob (though might have talked about it in your journal):
https://www.healthyway.com/content/...m5=10154383420736186&param6=23842591548080189

I'm on my phone and I hate it! Disclaimer of brevity

Scooby - so happy to hear about the SB test results!

Sad and supportive for all the 'blah' symptoms ladies are having. Hang in there! I reveled in anything I felt but that was probably helped by not having terrible ones. I still have fatigue sometimes at 17 weeks. 
Scan has been moved out a week bc I messed up the Friday I have off, so it's 9/8. Can't wait, and yes, finding out genders!
Kj- congrats on team blue x 2!

Starting new job tomorrow and then heading to Chicago for a mini vaca on Wed so prob won't pop on for a bit. Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Hooray for booking your scan! I can't wait to find out what you're having :)

Juliet- I've had heartburn my entire pregnancy. I was already on Xantac so I've had to increase it to 2x a day, and now I'm supplementing with Tums also. It's been SO bad. A glass of milk seems to help. Also, I was super tired from about 5-9 weeks and still have moments where I just need to sleep.

dogmommy- The heartbeat thing hasn't held true for me, as his has been on the higher side. My ultrasound tech (who is hilarious) just straight up said to me, "Don't listen to any of the old wives tales, they're all BS". :haha: I think it's fun to do it anyway! I've had a long wait in between scans too, but the 16 week Doppler helped a lot, and also my bump getting bigger is so reassuring. Good luck today!

wish- Thank you for the link! Good luck with the new job & have a wonderful time in Chicago! I'm sorry they pushed back your scan. I cannot wait to find out what you're having!

AFM, still feeling what might be the earliest sign of movements but I'm just not sure... I'm wearing my new maternity leggings and I'm in love lol <3 I got them at Kohl's if anyone is interested. Heartburn has been brutal but I know I'm not helping things by eating spicy foods and tomato sauce and chocolate. :blush: I'm so much hungrier lately!


----------



## 3chords

scooby - those tights sound awesome. I continued to wear my tights in the first couple of months after I had DS and they were the most comfortable thing around the house.

Juliet - I wasn't tired AT ALL with my last pregnancy and this one hit me like a ton of bricks and it also came super early. Hope you are managing by going to bed early, etc, it really does help.

star - less than 10 days until your scan! So excited for you to find out. I know you've been feeling boy...for some reason I don't have a strong feeling one way or another for you so I wouldn't be surprised either way.

dogmommy - I've also had a whole ton of ultrasounds and it will be 3 weeks between my last one and next one which is the longest yet. I don't really care, it's so helpful for peace of mind. I can find the baby easily on doppler now but I still kind of like the confirmation that she's growing which only an ultrasound can give. I wouldn't worry about having too many of them. :)

kjw - identical boys! My DH's best friend is an identical twin and I love looking of photos of him and his brother at his Mom's house. They were so cute. Back in the day people really used to dress them identically as well, I hear it was more common than nowadays and it's hilarious to see them. They are identical today as well, they both shave their heads but if you look at their eyes and smile you can tell it's a different person. Will be so fun for you.

I have my next scan next Tuesday, 29/08 when I'll be exactly 15w. It's just a fetal wellbeing scan, so pretty short, they make sure there is normal growth, heartbeat fine, etc. I am hoping to have one more of those before my anatomy scan at 19+2. We are having some complications, namely low PAPP-A protein in my blood work. That brought my risk of Down Syndrome to 1:167 but we had the Panorama test done so that has been ruled out. However PAPP-A is also correlated with placental insufficiency, preterm labour, IUGR and pre-eclampsia so I have a whole set of new worries. I will see the MFM hopefully in the next week or two and then my OB in a couple of weeks so we'll figure out how many extra scans I'll need and how they will monitor me for growth.


----------



## AshleyButters

Star- thank you! I still am having pretty mild symptoms so all is good here! 

Dogmommy- how was your appt today? 

KJW- congrats on the baby boys! Boys sure do love their mommy!

Wish- good luck on your new job! Have fun in chi town! What are you doing in chicago? 

AFM- I have been having headaches here and there, but woke up with a migraine this morning :( I ran to starbucks and got a chai tea latte and figured since I haven't had any caffeine for a few months that it would help. Well it did!! That and cranking the A/C on in my car. 

We told my in-laws friday and they were very happy! Can't wait for our appt this friday!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, GL with the new job and enjoy the trip!!!
scooby, yeah the heartburn is rough!!!! but now i haven't had any since then!
3chords, now i am not tired. well maybe a little... haha i am sure i will be tired tonight. i really should go to bed early but the kids keep staying up late and then i have to get chores done :(

is it okay to sometimes go a day or two without symptoms???? this is my third pregnancy, i should know but i can't remember and each pregnancy is different. i just hope things are still moving along as they should inside me. 

how many weeks along are most telling family? i have only told my mom so far, i am only 5 weeks and 1 day


----------



## star25

Juliet, my tiredness was awful from the start, dd doesn't sleep through the night though and is up early so I had a lot of morning naps with her, it's starting to improve though now but only just 

Wish, congratulations on the new job, enjoy your time away 

Scooby, I thought I felt something a couple of weeks ago but not since so think it was gas or something haha, I can't wait to feel proper kicks, just amazing 

3c, sorry about the complications, glad the panorama test ruled out any other issues, I know you will be monitored closely so that will be good for you for reassurance, bet you're looking forward to he next scan and seeing your baby girl again


----------



## star25

Juliet I went a couple days without symptoms and panicked but it's totally normal, hard not to worry I know but every time I moaned they were gone they came back he next day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Guess I'll be checking in during my insomnia hours every night! Like clockwork, I swear - I sleep 6 hrs and POP go my eyelids!

3c - oooooh in sorry for your stack of worries! I am glad you ruled out Downs, though. I'm sure there are things to ward off the rest?

Juliet - I think a few days is normal and like star said, I bet they'll be back with a vengeance soon!

Scooby - argh that heartburn! I love what your sonographer said. My nurses at my RE office always laughed at me when I told them of the fertility 'tricks' like pineapple core. Makes me think we try so hard to believe in something that we live in the Land of Make Believe sometimes! Old wives tales are no exception!! :)

Ashley - ouch on the migraine but glad to know your remedy worked. I forgot to ask for decaf in my smoothie yesterday so I definitely felt the babies fluttering around during my new hire orientation!! I've only had caffeine a couple times since March or April (before pregnancy) so they def reacted! Scooby - try that and you'll be sure you feel something!

Scoob - your leggings sound amazing. I've dipped into the maternity clothes my friend gave me and may never go back!! Those and leggings and my LuLaRoe skirt - &#10084;&#65039;

Oh and we are going to Chicago to see Green Day play at Wrigley Field, catch a White Sox game and bum around the city. Also a Soldier Field tour and lunch with DH's aunt and uncle. Should be fun!


----------



## star25

Wow you have lots planned wish! 

We just had a busy Sunday at a garlic festival they have every year here and then the evening at the circus, dd loved it and sat still the first hour mesmerised, clapping and shouting yay! 
Looking forward to next week, tues dh and I are both taking the day off to have a spa day or something whilst dd is in nursery then weds is the scan and rest of the day at the theme park 

Wish, I got insomnia too with dd and getting it sometimes now around 4am if dd hasn't woke up by this point I automatically wake up as it's her usual time then I can't get back to sleep even if dd is still asleep, that does my head in!


----------



## koj518

scooby - yay for movements!! I usually feel them right after I eat. I used to think it was just gas but I recently read somewhere that babies react to sugar that gets passed through the amniotic fluid so it was most likely movement and not gas this whole time!!

kjw - aww twin boys!!! so exciting!!!!

3chords - glad they're keeping a close eye on things! and its great that you get to see your LO frequently!!

Ashley - I have a friend who swears by a bit of coffee during pregnancy. When I had really bad ms she recommended having a cup of caf and decaf blend (no more than that a day)! yay for successful reveal and looking forward to your scan on Friday!

Juliet - I definitely had fluctuations with symptoms in my first tri! I told my mom around 6 weeks because she had a health scare and I wanted to lift her spirits a bit, but other than that, we told close family and friends around 11 weeks. reveals are so fun!!! 

Wish - wow! sounds like you have an amazing trip planned!! Wrigley Field is really cool! (and this is coming from a life long Red Sox fan ;) ) 

star - um, garlic festival!? that sounds amazing!!! do you just get to eat a lot of garlicy foods?? yummmm!!! and spa day sounds amazing too! I'm jealous!!

I'm probably missing someone.... sorry. I'm gonna blame it on my pregnancy brain coz it's been really bad these days!! 

afm - we are closing on our new house on Thursday, cookout at the in-laws on Saturday, and then the big move on Sunday!!! :happydance:


----------



## dogmommy

Koj congrats on the new house! It's going to be so exciting decorating it!

Ashley I haven't had any migraines yet but I'll have to remember the caffeine trick! Can't wait for your appt Friday!

Scooby I figured that the heart rate thing was probably just an old wives tale but I'm going crazy wondering the gender! I just had my blood drawn yesterday for the Natera and they said three weeks for test results! So exciting you are already feeling movements!!

Wish I'm so jealous we will be outta town in Cincinnati or else I would have made DH take me to Wrigley to see Green Day. The soldier field tour will be great, the museum campus is really great. And watch around you bc they are usually filming the show Chicago Fire in that area.

Juliet my symptoms always fluctuated! Sometimes they would be gone for days and then return.

3c that makes me feel better about scans. I know it's just sound waves but I'm worrying about every little thing. I'm sorry your tests didn't come back the way you wanted. But you will be closely monitored.

Star that sounds interesting! Glad Dd liked it. I can't wait for your scan, just a week away!

My checkup went great. I've gained 5lbs already! I had a belly before so waiting for it to look more bump like. She listened to heart beat with doppler and said it was nice and strong! They drew my blood to check for any chromosomal disorders and the gender but said it could take up to 3 weeks!


----------



## star25

Ko, haha yes lots of garlic, there's a garlic farm here so there's a garlic festival e dry year for one weekend, there's a stage and live music, a fairground, 4 bouncy castles and inflatable slides, lots of stalls, farm animals, food stalls and lots of other things 
I was so unhealthy that day, hot chocolate and donuts, garlic mushrooms, steak sandwich with cheese and garlic, cheesy garlic bread, hot corn on the cob and we got a bag of mixed flavoured fudge to take to the circus that evening, I'd like to add I'm not usually that piggy haha!


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - glad your checkup went well! your results will be here before you know it!! we just did a chromosomal check so we were told 4-7 days but got it back in 3 days :) hopefully your wait isn't as long as they say either! and yes, I am looking forward to settling down in the new house and being able to decorate this fall!!

star - we are allowed a cheat day every now and then! sounds like you picked a perfect day for it :)


----------



## Juliet11

thanks for the encouragement!!! i'm sure everything is fine... but weird to not have any symptoms at times.
just counting down to 31st ultrasound... 
I REALLY want to tell people! but i know i need to wait....

it sounds like everyone is doing pretty well overall!!!
where is everyone located?
I am in san jose, california :) pretty far from most of you i suspect!


----------



## koj518

Boston, MA here!


----------



## 3chords

Toronto. :)


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm just north of NYC :)

3chords- I'll definitely get lots of use out of these things! So is there anything your doctors recommend that can help ward off issues down the road? More water, special diet, vitamins, etc?

Ashley- Aww, so nice your in-laws were happy for you! My MIL has been having some health issues and she was getting a little down, so telling her was wonderful because it's cheered her up a lot!

Juliet- Quite a few people knew I was doing IVF, so we told my parents & in-laws as soon as we had our 1st positive beta. I told my sis after it had doubled (and her best friend who was there at the time and is like family). Then my two besties & DH's besties once I was about 5-6 weeks along. For everyone else, we waited until after the 1st trimester.

wish- I know, we're on a whole other level here with the things we do while TTC :haha: As far as old wives tales, the only one I kind of believe is the bad heartburn=lots of hair one. Just because SO many people have told me that was accurate for them. Logically it makes no sense though lol. I got my maternity stuff from Pink Blush and it's adorable & super comfy. I highly recommend! You guys are going to have an awesome time in Chicago. Enjoy!

star- They do a garlic fest by me too, it's awesome. So glad you had fun! That's adorable about DD loving the circus. :) Are you getting super excited for your scan?

koj- Wow, so exciting! I hope the big move goes smoothly and you guys have a blast decorating the new place.

dogmommy- So glad your checkup went well! I'd be shocked if the Natera test actually took 3 weeks. I used the same brand and it only took 6 days. Did you get the code to track the test online?

AFM, I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping. I have this U-shaped pregnancy pillow which helps me get into a more comfortable position, but I can't use it when it's too hot out. So I toss and turn a lot, wake up to pee 1-3 times a night & then can't get back to sleep because DH snores. I think this is just how it's going to be for a while, so I'll try to catch up on my sleep with naps on the weekend. :sleep:


----------



## star25

I'm in the south of the uk 

Scooby I'm so excited for next weds! 

Had midwife today, urine ok, bp very low but she was happy with that and she listened to the heartbeat so all good!


----------



## Juliet11

a week from tomorrow is my ultrasound! okay i just had to say that even though it not that close, i am just so on edge and need to feel like it is getting closer!!!!

yeah after this ultrasound, i think i will feel like i can finally tell my best friend and a few close friends who will be the ones i lean if i need help and of course will tell mother in law. my moms visiting family in Europe right now, but she is the only one who knows! other then hubby of course! 

:D


----------



## Kjw26

3chords-so sorry you have those added things to worry about. That's really good news the screening for downs came back ok though. They told me I'm at increased risk for preclampsia because we are having twins and the only thing proven to help prevent it is a high protein diet. I'm not sure if that is the same in your situation too but it doesn't hurt to ask them. I hope you have a good wellbeing scan next week!I feel like I'm leaning so much I never knew about identical twins before and I agree I think it's going to be really fun!

Ashley-thank you! Glad your headache got better, those are seriously the worst! And that's so fun you got to tell the in laws, I'm sure they are so excited!

Juliet- I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go but I know it's way more reassuring when you have them! I think the only thing I noticed at 5 weeks was frequent peeing and bloating and nausea started a week or two later. We told our family right away and our friends after the first ultrasound. I just told work today and I'm 12+3!

Wish-congrats on the new job and your upcoming trip! I love Chicago! Hope the weather is awesome for you!

Star- that sounds like so much fun! And I agree a cheat day is well deserved! Can't wait for your scan next week!:)

Koj-congrats on closing on the new house! The moving part sucks but it will be so nice once you're all settled!

Dogmommy-glad you had a good checkup! 3 weeks like such a long time for the results, I hope you get them much sooner!

Scooby-that's do awesome you are feeling movement!! That must be incredible!

Afm- I'm 12w3d and counting down the long 2 weeks before our next appointment. I told my work today because some people were starting to notice and ask. It feels so much better not holding onto that secret anymore!


----------



## Juliet11

i definitely felt bloated today!!! and i can't stop munching, ugh!

what has everyone's doctors said about exercise? mine said no strenuous, and when i described some things i do, they said basically not to do them. i don't remember things being like this the last pregnancies but i know they don't want something to go wrong.
So what exercises are people doing? i was thinking of adding some swimming. but mostly i am just walking and some stationary sit down bicycle, very low impact. oh but was also going to start doing light weights, and i mean like 3 lbs for some arm workout. that should be really mild. 

i hope everyone is having a lovely week!!!


----------



## 3chords

scooby - there is nothing you can really do about low PAPP-A, and the studies about what issues it causes are very mixed so nobody can even tell me what to reasonably expect. There are some indications that staying on injectable low molecular weight heparin + low dose aspirin every day helps placental blood flow and keeps the placenta healthy in the end. I am already on this protocol because I have a blood clotting issue but with my DS I went off the blood thinners at 28 weeks and this time I may have to stay until a couple of days before the c-section. Hope you can get some sleep - I actually slept really well at your stage, my problems came before and after that.

kjw - yes, I'm also already on a high protein diet mostly because I have gestational diabetes so the diet is low in carb and high in protein (and fat). Hopefully that does also help with any pre-eclampsia issues in the future.

Juliet - I'm not doing any exercising other than walking right now because I had a subchorionic hemorrhage so was specifically forbidden from doing more. I have an ultrasound coming up in 5 days so if the SCH has cleared itself then I will be able to start again. I think that I'll just do low pace running on the treadmill.


----------



## star25

Juliet, I'm not doing any exercise really as I walk most places with dd, dh drives but I don't so when he's at work we're always out and about and wherever we go involves a lot of hills on the way back! Plus I just haven't got the energy lol


----------



## AshleyButters

Juliet- I have my first OB prenatal appt tomorrow and I am asking about exercise! :) 


I exercised regularly lifting weights before we started IVF. During stimming and after the ER/ET they told me I couldn't exercise until a BFP. I can not WAIT to start exercising again especially since I am pregnant with twins I don't want my weight to get out of control. 

How is everybody else feeling? 

I have been feeling like crap. With my singleton pregnancies I rarely was sick. I believe I was sick ONE single time. But with twins everything is double! :( I have like stomachaches every day, and I have been getting more headaches :( 

And to top it off, DH has been afraid to DTD with me! Um yeah. LOL These are his first kids, and first time dealing with me being pregnant and he is so apprehensive of DTD because the babies are inside/watching/feel it LMFAO! I did convince him the other day though lol. But I am also grateful because I have felt so crappy that a lot of times I am not in the mood.

I am weaning off of PIO but scared to death to be off of them completely. I think I may convince my OB to check my progesterone levels regularly.


----------



## Juliet11

yeah star, lots of walking is what i am going to try. we walked to the shoe store today, 20 mins each way, and i walk on the treadmill, but slow like 2.7 mph.

ashley, my doctors office gives me a list of things i can or can't do, and DTD is on the no list for now. i am only 5&1/2 weeks and i think it is like this till 12 weeks or so. but cute hubby is all worried!!! 
also, 12 weeks is when i went of PIO in the past. this time around my PIO has really been bothering me... the shot hurts, the area of the shot gets sore or bruised. it has not been fun.


----------



## Juliet11

trying not to get worried yet.... but having some spotting and cramping which i've read are two signs of a miscarriage. the bleed i had with the twins, had no cramping. 
my doctor isn't in till tomorrow but the clinic should have nurses around if I call. But i am sure they will say to just continue meds until thursdays ultrasound. 
i'm wondering if a hcg test would be informative at this point?


----------



## star25

Hope you're ok Juliet, make sure you stay hydrated to help the cramps and rest, both can happen in pregnancy, I'm not sure a hcg test would tell you a lot, unless you compare it to the last? I hope you can get some reassurance sooner than Thursday


----------



## Juliet11

Star, thanks I need to increase the water intake for sure. 
I left a message with my clinic who called back and basically said what I know. No strenuous activities, no heavy lifting, no dad, just keep taking meds and call back if the bleeding fills a pad in an hour or two or if the cramping becomes painful. Then they'll get me in sooner. 

These are the times where I wish I was in the last tri and getting to safer zones. But in the meantime I'm binge watching Netflix and trying to relax and letting my kids snack and watch shows all day.


----------



## 3chords

Hope all is well Juliet. I spotted with my son for almost 2 weeks from about 7-9 wks and it was super stressful but they never found a thing on ultrasound.

I had an exhausting weekend as my DS came down with croup on Friday night and basically didn't sleep the next two nights. He was up almost all night coughing and wheezing, very long fits that would then lead to him crying in pain and yelling no no no and that would make the wheezing and coughing worse, so just a vicious cycle. I barely slept as well. I was able to get him to have two long, great naps today thankfully and he went to bed well, though has been coughing on and off since. I really hope he sleeps better tonight. I'll keep him home from daycare tomorrow but I desperately need a night of sleep myself.


----------



## Juliet11

thanks 3. spotting is scary huh! what was your coloring? mine is a light pinkish-brown but thankfully has not started up again.

croup is rough. they say wrap them up in a blanket and take into the cold night air, did you try that? it is terrible and so painful for them! hope you can get a better night sleep! i dont funtion well on bad sleep... and lately we've had lots of bad nights around here with kids waking all the time!


----------



## star25

Oh no 3c, poor Henry, so horrible when they're poorly
Madeleine had hand foot and mouth a few months ago and had a couple of nights just crying most of the night, I hope he's starting to feel better


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from the trip - it was awesome! Just fun-filled every day, we packed so much in. I'm glad I had the energy! Even the night of the concert, I stayed awake and was able to go out afterwards for a snack and another beer for DH. YAY! I hate being a sleepy downer. 

Juliet - oh boy, that's so scary. I'm glad things have waned, though. How are you feeling now? oh, and re: exercise, I've been told that you can continue whatever you were doing before getting pregnant, once out of the first few weeks. So all that you are talking about seems absolutely fine. I need to actually start to do some arms and squats, maybe. I'm getting rounder in those areas and I'd like not to!!

oh - I'm in New Hampshire, by the way. Neighbor to Koj! :)

3c - I hope your little one feels better soon! how long does croup last? why do I think it lasts a long time? I remember a coworker's child had it for what seemed like forever. He'd come into work all red-eyed and angry. I felt so terrible.

man - you all seem so great with your cheat days and such. I swear I have a cheat hour every day! I can't say no to a little sweet something at least once a day. I gotta start behaving more. I'm definitely balancing out carbs, proteins, and the sweets, though. And trying to roll in more veggies now that the garden is in full blast and I have a salad bar at work. 

weaning off of PIO was one of my best moments of this pregnancy so far! HA! I could not WAIT to stop all the shots. I actually just threw out my remaining PIO yesterday. We still have one frozen embie left but I don't know if we'd use it if anything happened in this pregnancy. I don't know if I could take it. So I just tossed the meds and figured if worst case scenario does happen, we will be sent new meds. But it was rather liberating to toss them!


----------



## star25

Juliet, how are you now? 

Wish, glad you had a good time and no more
Meds! 

My midwife called today, apparently I've got strep b in my urine 
They don't test routinely for this but it showed in an earlier urine sample I gave which must have been my 12 week one!! Wth! I'm only just being told this 4 weeks later
I've got to call go tomorrow for Antibiotics, midwife is going to arrange an appointment with the consultant at the hospital, will have to have intravenous antibiotics as soon as labour starts and won't be able to have a pool birth 
Hopefully I'll know more soon, so angry the hospital have failed to tell me sooner though


----------



## Kjw26

Juliet-so sorry you are having to deal with that. Hopefully it is still easing off now. I know it is very common in early pregnancy but it is still scary and stressful! 

Ashley-I know what you mean lol my husband is kind of freaked out to dtd too. Hope you start to feel better!

Star-I'm so sorry! That is so frustrating that they knew weeks ago and didn't tell you about it. And I'm sorry you can't do a water birth if that's what you were hoping for.

3c-hope your little guy feels better soon! Croup is so miserable:(

Wish-glad you had s great vacation!

Afm:just waiting until the 7th for my next appointment and it feels like forever away! My ob told me to take this calcium/magnesium/zinc supplement 3 times a day and now I'm having really soft stool (sorry tmi) but I just think that can't be good. So frustrating but I might just go to 2 times per day and see if it helps. Nausea is getting better and my belly seems like it's growing but I'm still worried hoping they're both ok, can't wait until we can see them on ultrasound again!


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks ladies for checking in! 
Just mild stomach discomfort since the spotting on Saturday evening. So I'm feeling better and just counting down till ultrasound on Thursday. I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself we will most likely see a little bean bouncing in there and that makes me super happy. But spotting snd cramping scare me. 

Star, how upsetting they didn't tell you till now! Is it a pretty instant test? Thats frustratung. Keep us posted on how your consult goes. 
Kj, that's happy the nausea is getting better!


----------



## 3chords

Juliet11 said:


> thanks 3. spotting is scary huh! what was your coloring? mine is a light pinkish-brown but thankfully has not started up again.
> 
> croup is rough. they say wrap them up in a blanket and take into the cold night air, did you try that? it is terrible and so painful for them! hope you can get a better night sleep! i dont funtion well on bad sleep... and lately we've had lots of bad nights around here with kids waking all the time!

I had all shades of red and brown, including bright red blood. That was only for a day or two, then brown for like a week.

Our nights aren't really cold, the last few days it's been about the same temp day and night else I'd have done that. Mercifully he is doing a lot better and slept from 7-6 last night, woohoo!


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet I had a pretty big bleed at 7 weeks. It was bright red and I also had cramping. And it lasted on and off about 10 days. I was convinced something was wrong with the baby and just had my 14 week appt last week and baby is still doing great!

Star how frustrating! My Dr appt doesn't test for strep B until the end of pregnancy so it's nice to know now so you can be prepared. Tomorrow is the big day,
right!?

3c sorry to hear your little one isn't feeling well!

Wish glad you had a great trip!

Kj I'm sure babies are snuggling in. That's annoying about the soft stools . Most women get constipated during pregnancy. I wonder if any foods would help? 

I have a lot of work to do with my diet! I'm horrible I've been eating whatever I want whenever bc I lost 15 pounds during my ms phase. And with the SCH I walk on the treadmill bc I'm so worried to run or do anything physical. And poor DH I'm on pelvic rest too. But in better news! My results are in and the chromosomal abnormalities all came back at low risk. And there's an envelope waiting for me with the gender! I have such a busy week I told hubby I wanted to wait until the weekend to open it bc I wanted to be relaxed and be able to celebrate. I'm so nervous about it and I don't know why. We will be happy either way!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh gender reveal!! T minus 10 days til hopefully we can see ours!!! I can't wait - I really hope they cooperate.

Juliet - sounds like everything is ok with you now? bleeds are scary but I'm glad it turned out to be nothing. Bouncing beans are the best!

3c - so glad the little guy is on the mend! all that rest is probably doing wonders too.

I felt the twins on the outside this morning!! I can't wait for DH to feel them - going to try to hone in on them tonight. Do jumping jacks before bed or something! HA!


----------



## scoobybeans

kj- Apparently I'm at a higher risk for preeclampsia too because of my age. Good to know protein can help! Congrats on telling work. That felt like a big step for me too!

Juliet- I've just been walking/light hiking but I'd like to do some weights. DH and I played badminton the other day, which was fun & pretty good cardio! Sorry about your scare but I'm sure everything is good. Your scan will be here soon!

3chords- Aww, poor little boy! I hope he's feeling better and you're able to get some sleep!

wish- Congrats on tossing your meds, what a wonderful feeling that must be! I think I'll do the same this weekend. :thumbup: Ahhh, how exciting you felt them from the outside!!

ash- You might remember I had low progesterone throughout my first trimester. I was terrified to go off PIO completely but it was totally fine. I'd say check once for peace of mind but try not to stress too much!

star- Aw, I'm sorry about the Strep B! Can't believe they didn't tell you. Your scan is tomorrow right?

dogmommy- Congrats on your test results!!! That was such a relief for me. So excited for your big reveal!

AFM, my anatomy scan was moved up to yesterday and it went really well! Moobley was stubborn as usual lol but they got most measurements they needed. He looks perfect. <3 Also my cervix is nice and long & closed, so for now they aren't concerned about preterm labor. Woohoo!


----------



## star25

Juliet, I think it's a test that gets sent to the lab rather than tested there and then but still! I saw the gp today and she said she received the results too at the time and flagged it to the hospital who never acted on it , I've got antibiotics now and will do another test in a week when the course is finished 

Dogmommy, great news on your results! I understand waiting til the weekend but wow that's some will power! Yes tomorrow is the big day, yay! Can't wait to see baby again 

Wish, how lovely feeling movements on the outside! I'm looking forward to feeling any movement soon I hope 

Scooby, great news on the anatomy scan , yes my scan is tomorrow, feels like I've waited ages haha


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words! I had a small smear of red during the night but no big bleeds. I'm paranoid because I'm on the endometrin vaginals 3x a day and every now and then a little bit of creamy stuff comes out and my first thought is oh no am I spotting again??? So I run to the bathroom to find out. So it's a bit stressful but trying not to overthink things. Two more days till the ultrasound. Yay finally getting closer!
Oh and we told my husbands parents. They are local and hubby wanted them to know. I wanted to wait till after the uktraiuns but glad they can be a support to us with things. So now I oh my mom and hubbys parents know. After Thursday will tell one of my best friends finally :)


3chords, glad he's feeling better! How was sleep last night?
Dogmommy, 10 day bleed?? Was that the SCH? Yay to find out gender this weekend! 
Wish, so exciting to feel them! That's like the best feeling. 
Scooby, badminton sounds fun... haven't done that in Years! 
Star, glad they're figuring it out with you now but annoying him weren't contacted sooner.


----------



## Kjw26

Dogmommy-that is awesome news about the test results! And so exciting you get to find out the gender:) I agree you have some strong willpower to wait a few days but it will be so exciting for you guys!

Scooby-that's to awesome your anatyscan went well! 

Wish-how cool to feel them move!

Star-so exciting your anatomy scan is tomorrow!! Can't wait to find out what you are having :)

Juliet-it won't be long now for your ultrasound! I know sometimes sex can cause spotting too and especially while you're still on the creams. Not sure if you're on pelvic rest or not but if not maybe it's that?


----------



## Juliet11

kj, yeah on pelvic rest i think, no sex/orgasams, strenuous exercise or lifting etc. i forget how long this goes for but it starts a few days before my FET and i think goes till 12 weeks or so. 

i hate to wish for time to go faster, but i can't wait for Thursday and to finallllly have my ultrasound. i am excited and hoping to see a bouncing jelly bean, hear heartbeat, and then confirm the due date, but i did a couple of those online calculators entering my FET day and they both said April 21st. 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - I am in the same camp! I don't want time to fly but I really look forward to every day where something new might happen, or a new week I can check the box off of! I obviously want to make it to week 24 so I can breathe a little better. Then I have a feeling I'll be getting so big that I may want time to go quicker to be more comfortable! Sigh :)

Are you going to find out the gender of this little one? I may have missed it - what genders are your current 3?


----------



## 3chords

Good luck on the scan star! They do anatomy scans really early there! You can't get one scheduled until >18wks here.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, yes there is something about the 24 week that makes us sigh relief! yes the last tri is always so uncomfortable for me!

as for gender, i have b/g twins and then another girl :D i think i will find out gender for this one, but may have them write it down on a paper and do a gender reveal, since i think we are done after this one, i want to do all the fun things people sometimes do! and i also want to give away gender specific items that i won't need to friends. 

star, when is your scan?


----------



## star25

Hi all, scan today was a private one we booked and was just a gender scan, anatomy scan is 21st sept but I couldn't wait that long to find out what we're having and it's a ...boy!!
Didn't get any good pics as he was upside down and back to front but st least we found out what we wanted, but annoying we couldn't see his face as she changed it to 4d too but all we could see was his back and back of legs and head right down facing away! 
We went out and back in again but no change, she said she would try as many time as we wanted through the day but we were taking dd to the theme park so left it but never mind, least we know all looked good so far and found out we're team blue! 

Juliet, looking forward to your scan tomorrow , it's finally here!


----------



## Kjw26

Yay star!! Congrats on being team blue!!


----------



## Juliet11

yay star! exciting to know!!!!! 

afm, starting to stress out again cause had some more spotting. but tomorrow i finally find out how things are going. if baby is fine, then i am going to ask if they can see any reason or source for the spotting. i'm having more and more waves of nausea then i think i had with prior pregnancy so i am hoping that is all pointing towards things working out. i will be back tomorrow with an update!


----------



## star25

Ahh hope everything's ok Juliet, I know the waiting is stressful but not long now


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations star!!! So happy for you!!

juliet - please keep us posted. I really hope everything is ok and it's just irritation from your progesterone or something. FX'ed for you - you don't need this headache!

oh man, I can't WAIT for our scan next week!! I just want to know what these little buggers are! I haven't been able to feel them from the outside again yet but I do feel them during the day at my desk and it's just kinda funny b/c I haven't told anyone yet at work (new job). So I sit here in my own little world feeling them moving around! :)


----------



## dogmommy

Yay star another boy! That stinks about him not cooperating. Will you try another 4D scan?

Juliet I'm so sorry about the spotting. Yeah I was bleeding/spotting and cramping with my SCH. They said it was small so I was surprised I bleed like that. But when I went back a week after it had become even smaller. The dr said sometimes the blood resolves and sometimes it works itself out. I hope you get some answers today!

Scooby glad your scan went well! I know I was crying happy tears when they said low risk. I thought once I got pregnant everything would be grand. And now it's like every blood test and ultrasound I hold my breath! That's great about your cervix too, such a relief when we have so many worries.

Afm symptoms have been resolving. I haven't had any morning sickness and boobs don't ache :) oh wait! I did have some strong pulling pains just to one side. I guess it was round ligament pain. But I also felt like my bump popped a little the next day. Tomorrow is our big day! We are going to open our envelope and have a little date night. I feel like I've been dragging my feet bc it's been so nice daydreaming about having both genders. I will be so pleased either way! We did decide we are going to wait till Thanksgiving to tell our families the gender but I'll have to get out to someone so ill let you all in on the secret :shhh:


----------



## scoobybeans

star- Congrats on your little boy! :blue: It will be so wonderful to have one of each. I'm sorry he wasn't cooperating on your scan but at least it's great to know he's looking good.

Juliet- Suppositories can cause irritation so I'm hoping that's what is happening with you. Whatever it is, I hope it's minor and everything is good. Best of luck today! :hugs:

wish- I'm also in the same boat as far as time goes. I look forward to every week passing so I can celebrate each milestone, and I'm anxious to make it to 24 weeks +. But on the other hand, it seems like it's flying by! In less than 2 weeks you and I will be halfway there (you even more so, probably!) and that went so quickly. I'm also really enjoying pregnancy (so far) and since I know this will likely be my only chance to experience it I don't want to wish the time away. I love that you're just sitting at work feeling the babies move in your own little world. I do the same thing!

dogmommy- So excited for your big reveal tonight! I think it's wonderful that you're making it a special night with DH. My guess for you is girl :pink:, mostly because we have SO many boys in this thread lol. I totally hear you on the stress/anxiety, but on the other hand with each scan, test, etc. that comes back okay I feel better and better. It's so hard to believe it's real when you've waited so long, but it's finally our time now! :thumbup: 

AFM, I'm definitely feeling movement now and DH was able to feel him from the outside a couple of nights ago. I feel the baby more when I'm perfectly still and/or lying down, and he seems to be more active when I'm hungry (which is backwards lol).


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone! 

Sorry I've been MIA. We moved on Sunday and we've been busy busy busy!!

star - YAY! another team blue!! we are taking over this thread! :blue:

Juliet - I hope everything went well today!!

wish - wow! I have a feeling you won't be able to keep your twinsies a secret for much longer!! I'm almost 21 weeks and haven't told my colleagues either. I'm waiting for the day someone just asks me. haha.

dogmommy - so exciting!!!!! have an amazing date night!! can't wait to learn what you're having!!

scooby - Aw! Isn't it great to have DH get excited about movement too!? I definitely feel the baby more when I'm sitting/laying still too! but for me he's most active when I have something sweet!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone! i leave in an hour for my appointment.....
in the meantime i am looking up creative pregnancy announcements on pinterest... so i'm distracted and staying positive :D

hope everyone is having a good day!
i had some waves of nausea, not fun... but hopefully all good signs. i'll report when i get home at 3!


----------



## star25

Thank you for the congratulations everyone 

Dogmommy , I don't think I'll do another 4d one, just because we've paid for 2 extra scans now and I can't be bothered with the travel, we do have to go to the mainland for a double buggy though as there's more choice and I don't want to buy it online so you never know! 

Looking forward to your reveal with dh, that's such a good idea to do it that way 

Scooby, that's great about the movement, I'm not feeling anything yet, yesterday she said my placenta was to the right so wasn't anterior, thought I would be feeling it by now being the second but maybe he will be later like Madeleine


----------



## Juliet11

sigh of relief! baby was there! heart rate 121 I believe. going to taper meds in a week or so, that will be nice. i think the applicator for the endometrium is irritating me. back in two weeks for another ultrasound, and then i get to go to my regular obgyn. yay! i'm feeling SO much better!

thanks everyone for keeping me sane! i was seriously worried for a few days! now to prepare for 107 heat tomorrow, NOT normal for where i live in california.


----------



## star25

Ahh wonderful news Juliet, not long til next scan either!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome news, Juliet!!! I'm so happy for you and happy that you might have an answer to your bleeding too. Hooray for baby!! :wohoo:

dogmommy - can't wait to hear about your reveal! I love that you're doing it with just the 2 of you. I was thinking I might have them jot ours down on a card for us, if it's not obvious and if I have the patience, and then go to a cupcake store and ask if they can make 2 cupcakes for us with filling of either color. I don't know how much of a pain that is, but they have single cupcakes out for purchase - just whip up some colored cream and jam it in there! :) haha easy for me to say!

scoob - yup, yup and yup - all of that! Especially how this is my only time to be pregnant. I swear I was made for this, as well as this is going so far (knock on wood, geez...). Course I'd be singing a different tune if I was having a challenging pregnancy, I'm sure. 
I'm trying to pinpoint when I feel the babies more - I think it's right after I eat. I'm still not feeling them a lot from the outside like I did the other night but I'm sure that will come more and more in the next week or so. DH still hasn't been able to feel them, I hope maybe sometime this weekend. I've heard you feel them more when you stop and sit/lay down b/c your walking around lulls them to sleep. Then they wake up when you stop. I honestly swoon at the idea of them sleeping and waking and playing with their cord and stretching and all the things. Man, I'm gushing today! I must have a lot of hormones going around today! :haha:

koj - congrats on the new place! how is everything?


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Congrats on moving! I've moved a LOT over the years and it's always such a relief when you're finally in. Are you loving the new place so far? Also, how are you hiding it?? I'm huge already! I think feeling more movement after sweets is supposed to be the norm. My baby is a weirdo, but no surprises there. :haha:

star- I'm sure you'll feel him soon! I've only just felt anything at all in the past week, and it's still very slight most of the time.

Juliet- Hooray!!! I'm so glad everything looks good. Yikes, 107??? It was 41 here last night! I'm wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt today lol. Stay cool!

AFM, I had a quick checkup at my doctor yesterday. My blood pressure is great, I've gained 8 lbs total and baby's heartbeat was strong. I have to go for a fetal echocardiogram in about 4 weeks, so that's supposed to be scheduled today. Anyone ever get this done? I think it's just a sonogram but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad all looked good at the doc's today, scoob (forgot to say this on your thread!) - 8 lbs is awesome! I've gained 12 I think. I just caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror in the bathroom at work and it looks more like 30, I swear it.


----------



## 3chords

Yay star! A little boy! I just think little boys are the best...feel a bit guilty saying that while expecting a girl. But they are so fun as toddlers, I just love it. You will always be the first love of his life. 

Juliet - great news on the heartbeat. Hopefully the spotting eases and stops causing unnecessary stress.

scooby - amazing that your DH got to feel the baby from the outside. I had an anterior placenta last time and DH definitely felt nothing until 22-23 weeks. And even then was really hard/faint. 

Wish2B - I am having the opposite problem of not being able to gain much due to the diabetic diet I'm on. Last pregnancy I was on this diet from 25 weeks until birth and only gained 3.5 lbs that entire time. This time I lost weight from 12 to 14 weeks...ok since I had a bit extra packing but now weighing in has me stressed each time.


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - I was told to not even look at the scale at the docs - just turn around and get on backwards! I weigh myself at the start of each week, in the morning after getting up (before breakfast). I'm averaging 1-1.5lbs/week which is good for me. I also started with an additional 8lbs from where I like to be from IVF drugs. So I'm quite happy with where I am!!
What is involved with the diabetic diet?


----------



## star25

Scooby, good to hear your appointment went well, I haven't had that echocardiogram before, is it a routine test? 

3c, thank you, Its definitely exciting having a different gender to the first, I can't wait to see what he looks like and if he looks like Madeleine but a boy haha 

Afm, nothing to report here, on the antibiotics for the strep b and I think they've given me thrush , typical one problem leads to another 

Just waiting for a consultant appointment because of the strep b and I txt my midwife today as I still haven't had my screening results from the 12 week scan 
They say if it's high risk they ring you within a week and if low risk you will get a letter in a couple of weeks, so everything should be fine I just haven't been sent the letter but after not getting the strep b results for 4 weeks it's making me a bit worried! 

Anatomy scan on 21st sept so not long now then I've got my gtt on 2nd November 

Before that need to do whooping cough and flu vaccinations and next midwife appointment at 24 weeks 

Madeleine is being really cute with my bump, keeps lifting my top, saying baby and kissing it constantly, she then says 'shhhh' haha major cuteness 
Though earlier she was the opposite of quite when she was blowing massive raspberries all over it! 
When I ask where the baby is she lifts my top and taps my bump and says 'in there' then all the kisses start
I quite like she will be my only little girl unless we try again in the future 

Hope everyone has a good weekend 
So far we're visiting mil tomorrow, it's never for long as she's in a home due to bipolar and poor physical health, recently had a pacemaker fitted too and Madeleine gets fidgety after about ten mins so we go often for short periods instead 
We will then take Madeleine out around that area to the beach or something and then Sunday there's a garden fair in a Manor House we're going to with friends so that should be fun, hoping to get some early nights as Madeleine has slept slightly better the last week so need to make the most of this in between getting up to pee!


----------



## Juliet11

star, i am sure everything is fine but annoying they were delayed with the other important info! 

it's fun hearing everyone's updates and pregnancy progress! 

my kids are trying to destroy my laptop as I type... so happy weekend all! 
yes it's over 100 degrees here, record breaking heat, it is awful but we have air conditioning thankfully!


----------



## Juliet11

I'm having major tiredness and mood swings. I feel exhausted when I wake up basically. The youngest isn't sleeping well so that's probably why. But there must be hormones going on that are causing me to feel done with the day by lunchtime. I feel badly for my kids because I feel like I'm not doing enough activities with them. Hoping I'll get more energy soon. I'm only 7&1/2 weeks along! The kids netflix has been on a way lot more lately. 

How's everyone else feeling? Any tips for tiredness? Any good activities for the other kids to do while I lay on couch that isn't tv?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh star, your daughter sounds absolutely adorable!! I love that she's already taken to the baby!! <3

juliet - I was never that tired, but I did enjoy a great nap most days, even if it was just a 20 min catnap. I'm sorry this fatigue is flattening you! I've always thought that major fatigue or ms was the key to knowing your baby was doing great, though! :) My own little old wives tale!

DH felt the babies this weekend! it wasn't as magical as scooby's story, but DH is weirded out by bodily 'things' and he actually hasn't seen the babies since our very first scan at 7 weeks. So I think it's hard to visualize or connect. He's coming with me on Friday for the anatomy scan, though - so we'll both get to see them AND find out genders!! These little monkeys better behave!


----------



## star25

Wish, exciting with your scan coming Up and feeling movements, dd is so cute even though I don't think she realises there's actually a baby in there she acts like there is haha

Juliet, I feel for you, my tiredness was my worst symptom up into 15/16 weeks 
I was napping every morning around 2 hours when dd did and when we weren't out or I was at work 2 days a week, most of he time I made sure we were home for her nap time and would worry how tired I would be if we weren't! She doesn't sleep through the night though so that didn't help, thankfully now I'm starting to feel better, hope yours improves soon too


----------



## star25

Forgot to say my screening results were all low risk
Got appointment with consultant on 20th sept re the strep b and anatomy scan the next day, tried to change scan to the 20th but they're full so they will call if there's a cancellation

Still not feeling movement here! So glad I have the Doppler and find the heartbeat straight away, so much reassurance but I won't use it once I feel movement


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- 1-1.5lbs sounds perfect for twins! I'm glad you're not stressing about it since I know you're very fit. Aww, love that your DH felt the babies move. <3 I'm glad he'll be there for the anatomy scan. If he's anything like mine, that will definitely make everything feel MUCH more real for him. Seeing them move especially. I'm so psyched for Friday!!!

Juliet- Being tired was my main symptom during the first trimester. Some days it was a struggle to keep my eyes open at work, and I went to bed super early every night. I didn't have kids at home to deal with, but if there's any way to get a nap in I highly recommend it!

star- I don't think the fetal echo is a routine test, but they say if you did IVF you're more at risk for heart defects. I also have an arrhythmia, which honestly I don't think is genetic but they are sort of acting like it is, and my DSS was more with a PDA (small hole in his heart). So it's safer to just get the test and see if we'll have any problems to deal with once the baby is born.

AFM, I'm starting to feel a teeny bit more uncomfortable now. The extra weight in front is putting a little pressure on my lower back/spine, and I'm also feeling more pressure in front, bellow my belly button. I feel like I get winded more quickly too. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - just as I post about 1-1.5/week, I step on the scale and seemed to have gained 3lbs in one week last week! 'What to Expect' said they went through a growth spurt last week so I imagine that's what it was. I've been bringing my lunch and snacks into my new job, so I'm eating actually a lot better than I was. Fruits and salads and such. Sooo...yes, just trying to go with it!

Congrats on the low risk results, star!! Woot!! 

and yes, scoob - my back is starting to act up a bit and I'm definitely more winded now. Even when hosting a conference call, I can't talk that much. Definitely feeling pressure in front too, it was feeling like they 'dropped' a little bit, but probably just grew and are filling in the space a bit more now! 
I do wish my gag reflex when brushing my teeth would go away. Every dang time!


----------



## koj518

Juliet - oh yes.. i was SO tired all the time during my first tri. I'd come home from work and just crash.. and that's with no kids! i can't even imagine how tired you must feel..! sorry I don't have any advice :( 

Wish - aw! yay for your DH feeling movements! Isn't it the best?? My DH loves to feel the baby whenever he can! Good luck at the scan! I hope they both cooperate :D

star - congrats on a low risk assessment!! I started to feel movement around 18 weeks so not long for you either! 

scooby - ohh yes, me too!! I'm thinking i might have to invest in a pillow soon.. and I get winded VERY quickly! but maybe that's coz I'm generally out of shape.. haha

AFM - we are mostly unpacked other than things that just need to go into storage. we love our new place and our dog loves it even more because he has SO much space to sniff and mark :) Pregnancy wise, I have popped! there's no way I can hide this anymore... (although, I'm wearing a peplum top today and it's somewhat hidden ;) )


----------



## 3chords

Wish2B - Lucky you! My OB is pretty obsessive about weight gain during pregnancy so the scale is like some sort of a God in the office lol. I lost another 2 lbs so now I have been instructed to up my carb and food intake. I am starting on insulin tonight, that should help me eat more and keep my blood sugar stable. Last pregnancy when I was on the diabetic diet I was back to pre-pregnancy weight in a week which was great, body looked flabbier of course but even that went away within the first month.

star - do you have an anterior placenta this time? Harder to feel movements with one of those.

koj - congrats on popping! That is the best, when you get out of that stage of looking like you just had one too many a burrito and actually looking pregnant. I popped at around 18 weeks last time and 9 weeks this time haha!

scooby - do you have a pregnancy pillow yet? I'd highly recommend one. I think I started using mine just past 20 weeks and it helped a lot. I felt the same stuff you are describing, around 25 weeks last time so it's totally normal. Only gets worse, sorry to say.

Juliet - the fatigue is the worst. I think that if you have young children at home while pregnant, it really hits you very hard.

AFM, I met with my endocrinologist today and starting on insulin. I hope this helps me not pee so much at night. She felt my neck and thought my thyroid might be a bit enlarged (what the hell) so I will have a neck ultrasound at some point. She didn't seem to be in a hurry and said it was just for her own peace of mind so whatever. Seeing my OB tomorrow for my 16w appointment. I have my anatomy scan scheduled for 19+6 but I will see if I can get a peace-of-mind/fetal well being ultrasound late next week just to keep me going.


----------



## dogmommy

Star that's great about your results! Aww sounds like DD is going to be a great big sister. 

Juliet I'm still feeling tired at 15.5 weeks. I definitely nap when I can and have been turning down some night activities so I can save my energy!

Scooby I'm getting a fetal echo done too at a university hospital at the end of the month. My OB makes all ivf moms have one and she made it sound like a piece of cake. You will have to let me know what to expect.

Ko so exciting about the new place! And i can't wait to "pop" although I'm sure I'll regret saying that.

Wish so exciting DH got to feel the babies lol I'm wondering if my DH will have the same reaction. I can't wait for your scan on Friday!

Afm we had a super busy fun weekend. We were gone everyday visiting friends, went to a fall festival, went out in the city, went apple picking and did our little gender reveal...and we are going to be parents to a little GIRL! I was surprised as I felt boy but we are both over the moon excited.


----------



## Juliet11

dog, sounds so fun! how did you do your reveal?

3chords, i think you are right. when i was pregnant with twins, but no other kids, it was actually way easier than pregnant with one but having 2 year old twins at home all the time! and now i have 3 at home most the time, but this will most likely be my last pregnancy! 

wish, i remind myself that having symptoms are good in a way!! baby is growing!

star, i hope my tiredness clears up in 7 weeks! it would be great to have energy again!

scooby, i hope every day to get a nap in. a little nap can go a long way,

koj, glad i am not the only one having the tired and want to crash feeling! 

how's everyone coming along? many of you have appointments soon it sounds!


AFM, my next scan at almost 9 weeks will be a week from Thursday. i am counting down the days again! but i set up my 12 week appointment with my regular obgyn in Oct, so very excited for that too! 
did anyone find out gender in a blood test? i think it's an option with my insurance now that i will be 36 during this pregnancy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, ladies!

CONGRATS on baby girl, dog!!!! swoon!! How did DH take the news? haha I always think guys might be like 'ooooh boy...' right at first. 

3c - oy with the thyroid! glad she was somewhat nonchalant about it, though. I hope everything is ok. And I hope you start gaining some weight soon! I might be gaining for the both of us - I'm already up another 1.5 lbs. I feel like my body is playing catch up or something - I'm now at 17lbs for 19 weeks. Still well within the normal range, i know that. But the rate of gain is freaking me out a little now. Especially since I'd usually feel it and I don't really right now. So I'm guessing it's all baby??

It's so cool following the growth 'fruits' and such and then feeling them move. I can feel them poke around my pubic bone, all the way up to around my belly button. It's really just mind-blowing to me! I'm heading down to NC to see my family in a couple of weeks and my Mom is beside herself excited to feel them.


----------



## star25

3c, how are you on the insulin now, are you finding it helps? 

Dogmommy, sounds like a great weekend, congratulations on your girl! You can buy so many pretty clothes now!


----------



## star25

3c, I had an anterior placenta with Madeleine and first felt her at 21 weeks, at my 12 week scan she said it was at the top so might feel later movements and then at the 17 week one it was to the right, I think I was just expecting to feel things earlier this time but doesn't look like it!


----------



## koj518

3c - wow 16 weeks already! have fun at the appointment! I love hearing the heartbeat <3 I'm sure the thyroid thing is fine!

dogmommy - AWWW!!! we were due for a girl around here!!! Congratulations!!!! <3 <3 <3 

Juliet - aww a 9 week scan! I love those early scans!!! I think several people here found out gender in a blood test! 

Wish - yes! it is all baby!!! and you've got 2 in there so you need to be gaining weight! 

star - I hope you feel kicks soon. I have a feeling it's right around the corner :)

Afm - recently I've been feeling weird pressure down low.. I've never been pregnant before so I wouldn't know, but it almost feels like really really mild contractions. It only lasts for a few seconds and it goes away so I haven't made too much of it. is this Braxton Hicks???


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- It sounds like you've been eating very healthy, so I don't doubt that it's all baby! Have they told you how much they want you to gain total? Ugh, still having same issue with gag reflex while brushing teeth too. In general it's just way more sensitive, and taking my prenatals is always an adventure :winkwink: I'm sort of relieved you're experiencing the pressure/breathlessness too, although I'm sorry you're dealing with it!

koj- Haha I'm not in great shape either lol. I've been trying to walk more with my dogs though! You're doing so good with the unpacking, and I'm glad your pup is so happy! Mine were THRILLED when we moved to our house by the lake. They love looking at the ducks, geese, otters, etc. So, are you finally going to tell co-workers now that you've popped? :haha: The tightening you're feeling sounds SO similar to what I've been feeling. I think it's Braxton Hicks but it seems so early!

3c- I do have a pregnancy pillow and it definitely helps! I'm finding that I'm all good during the day, but if do stuff like cleaning, playing with my dogs, etc. after work then I'm pretty sore by night time. And then the cycle kind of starts all over again the next day. :wacko: Ugh, bummer about the insulin! I hope it makes you feel better and you start gaining weight. Good luck at your appointment today!

dogmommy- Congrats on your little girl! :pink: I actually got that one right lol. It sounds like you had an awesome weekend! I love everything about the fall. Pumpkin spice stuff, festivals, Halloween, cool nights, the smell of fires burning at night, the leaves. Ahh, I can't wait! My fetal echo is on 9/14. I'll definitely let you know how it goes!

Juliet- I found out the gender with the Natera blood test. I'm 39 so we mostly did it to make sure we were low risk, but finding out so early was a nice bonus! I was totally unprepared when they called me and she says, "Do you want to find out what you're having?" and I was like, "Umm, yes please!!!" :haha:

AFM, like I said to Koj I've been getting this weird tightening in my belly that lasts for a few seconds and then goes away. I was also wondering if it's Braxton Hicks? Seems so early! I'm only 19+4 today...


----------



## 3chords

star - they started me on a very low dose of insulin at night (6 units) and I am to add a unit or two every night until I get the fasting number to below where it needs to be. I did the 6 units for the first time yesterday and it is definitely working as my fasting glucose was 5.8-6.4 the last 3 weeks and 5.6 this morning on insulin. I am hoping by the end of the week I'll figure out exactly the dosage to get me to under 5.3. I will have to up it as the pregnancy goes on since I'll need more and more but need to find the dosage to stabilize me for now.

I had my 16w appointment today which went well. Baby measuring exactly on target for dates. But I was told I have to move up my c-section to just over 37 weeks due to aggressive insulin-dependent diabetes and low PAPP-A which both act to degrade the placenta towards the end and increase pre-e risk. So now rather than my Feb 20 due date, I will be delivering Jan 31, Feb 1 or Feb 2 most likely. Waiting for hospital to let me know exactly when.


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj / scooby - BH already?? noo! Where is the pressure located? Are you ladies drinking enough water? I think that has a lot to do with it. Or could it be round ligament pain? I've had that a couple of times and HOOOOOEY! it takes my breath away! Anyway, I was instructed to fill my water bottle at least 3x/day and it's 24oz. If that helps at all. My friend had her twins very early (they are both completely fine and crazy 5 yr olds now) but attributes it to not drinking enough water at the time. Food (or water?) for thought!

scooby - yeah, they did tell me, I think it was 35-45 for twins? something like that. I've read most of the weight gain happens in 3rd tri so I was hoping to not gain as much yet but it is what it is!

3c - yay for a great scan today!! So glad things are measuring well. Sounds like they are monitoring you very closely too, which is comforting.


----------



## Kjw26

Star-congrats on your screening coming back low risk! Your dd sounds so sweet kissing your belly:)

Koj-that is awesome you have popped and are feeling movements!

Scooby-sorry you are starting to feel uncomfortable. I haven't gotten there yet but at night my hips always hurt because I'm trying to lay on my side so I put together this make shift fort with pillows in bed every night lol.

Dog mommy-yay!! Congratulations on finding out you are having a girl! And I love fall too that's sounds like so much fun!

3chords-glad you had a great scan today! That must be frustrating dealing with diabetes during your pregnancy but sounds like they are watching everything close for you! And now you just get to meet your baby a few weeks sooner:)

Juliet-ugh the tiredness is rough! I'm sure you're right though, with other kids at home it has to be even harder. I'm 14w4d and still feeling exhausted.

Wish-hope you have a great appointment tomorrow! I'm with you on the weight gain. It can be a little scary watching it go up so fast but I keep reminding myself there are two and it will help in the long run. I'm up 11pounds so far and I'm 14w4d. My OB told me my target weight gain was 50lbs! That's half my prepregnancg body weight lol. I think too she said it's best to gain in the 2nd because sometimes by the 3rd trimester your stomach is so scrunched you can't physically take as much in.

Afm:14w4d and we just had a quick ultrasound and ob visit today. They both looked good thank God and both had good heartbeats! We were able to see both of their boy parts today too even though we already knew what we are having lol. I'm gaining weight pretty quickly and definitely feel like I have popped. And sometimes when I'm laying on my left side I can feel fluttering! We have our anatomy scan scheduled for oct 9th and I can't wait :)


----------



## Juliet11

hi ladies, 
my fatigue is awful today! i went to my piyo class this morning and did modifications as to not push it too hard. and that must have wiped me out.... i fell asleep when the little one napped and i let the others have their show. and i could have kept sleeping if little one didn't wake me as she always does when she wakes. but any sleep was needed today.

how is everyone else doing with their symptoms?


----------



## star25

Good news on the scans 3c and kj!

Wish,I'm going to take the advice on more water, swear I still don't drink enough but do drink about 300-500ml through the night too 

Juliet, just nap when you can, I'm still doing it when dd naps, sometimes I don't even need to but if I'm not doing anything I take the opportunity haha

I just dtd and after had some bleeding on the paper, it was reddy orange and probably covered a quarter of one square of paper, I called maternity and they were happy for me to either go up and check heartbeat or wait and see how it goes, I said I'd wait cos of dd and hasn't been anymore since, just heard the heartbeat on the Doppler too, told dh it's banned now, gave me the shock of my life seeing that!


----------



## koj518

scooby - oh! glad it's not just me!! I don't feel it everyday though. I think only 2 or 3 times so far total. How about you?

3c - sorry to hear about your diabetes! moving up the "due date" by 3 weeks sounds awesome and scary at the same time! 

wish - you might be right! I usually drink a TON of water when I'm at work but the few times I felt tightness was on the weekends when I'm not sitting at a desk with a water bottle on it all the time!!

kj - congrats on a good scan and seeing baby boy bits!! :haha: can't wait for your anatomy scan!

juliet - hang in there!! my symptoms started getting better around 12weeks and by 15, they were completely gone :)

star - omg, how scary!!! but good thing you have a doppler to reassure you and I'm so glad everything is ok! I would've done the same thing and told DH no more for the time being!!! 

yay weekend!!!! any fun plans for anyone?? I'm planning to hang out with my 39 week pregnant friend! Hopefully she does not go into labor while we're hanging out. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi ladies!

My appointment went SO well yesterday!! We are having 2 boys!! Their boy bits were easy for the soon to find so that was good - they behaved! All of the rest of their anatomy was present and accounted for. Crazy you can see all of that - even the blood flow from umbilical to the 2 valves and then down the main artery to the kidneys. Crazy stuff. 
I'm having to adjust my brain from thinking I was having at least one girl. But I'm soooo in love with my little boys! <3
(AHH!! "My little boys"!!!)

Water - yeahhh I have to continuously remind myself too but my friend's words ring true with me daily. She had her twins very early and she really thinks it was bc of lack of water. 

Juliet - sleep when you can and do not apologize for it!!

Kjw- my other twin boy mom! :) glad you had a great scan!! Thank you for the info on weight gain. My office only has me having gained 14lbs so far but they are only measuring from 9 weeks when I first saw them. I had gained a couple by then so I'll go with mine. Either way, the doc said she was not concerned whatsoever, everything looked great. That makes sense gaining it now too bc we are rapidly running out of room!

Star - oh dear!! Yeah no sex for us. We haven't actually said the words but it just seems understood that that's part of the bubble I'm in! Lol

Happy weekend! We both had yesterday off so we got a lot done. 2 daycare tours, oil change, and the appt. then naps for both of us! Haha
Today I suggested we go register - my shower invites will be going out soon so we have to get that done. But maybe we'll put it off a couple more weeks. 
And tomorrow is football!!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, how exciting! congrats on your two boys!!

koj, hoping i will see a decrease in symptoms by 12 weeks!

TMI-
things took a bad turn yesterday. i had some horrible cramping, lots of gas and then diarrhea like crazy. it was awful and wouldn't stop! after that a migraine started and i can only take Tylenol for it which does nothing. then major waves of nausea with dry heaving at the toilet early this morning. if this is a indicator of how my pregnancy will go, i am very worried. my first pregnancy with twins i threw-up once and was able to work till 32 weeks or so. i was a teacher so on my feet all day. my second pregnancy was tiring cause i had twin toddlers running around but we made it work and i didn't get horrible sick or anything. this pregnancy is already seeming to rough. 
i am 8 weeks today!


----------



## star25

Ko, we haven't got a lot planned, today we got some supplies for decorating, well for my step dad to decorate lol, we're doing the porch, front lounge, hallway, landing and our bedroom, he can start when we're away for a week or 2 so won't have to breath in paint fumes! Then we went to Pizza Hut for dinner 

Tomorrow we will probabaly go swimming after dd nap in the morning cos I'll probably want to nap too 

Today dh took her to be beach and a big soft play area, they were out for 2 and a half hours and he carried her in asleep where she slept for another 2 hours, out of those 4 and a half hours I spent 4 hours of it in bed, it was bliss! 

Juliet, that sounds awful, I really hope you feel better soon, it must be so hard with 3 children to look after, I've found this pregnancy so much harder just with 1 already! 

Wish, congratulations on your baby boys! When is your due date? I need to update the front page, I'm slacking!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations Wish on your boys! I went shopping with my MIL today, first clothes purchase! Almost had tears of how real this is now. I have my scan on Friday! I will be 23 weeks!


----------



## star25

Ahh that's lovely dancing, and 23 weeks already, wow!what did you get? 

I sorted out dd clothes yesterday, took 3 hours but I've now just got some boys clothes in the nursery drawers and moved dd current clothes to a smaller set of drawers in there until she moves into her bigger room 
I've not got 10 big sacks of her clothes to store somewhere argh! 

On the plus side I have about 30 newborn vests and quite a lot of 0-3, they're all lovely but don't know how I inherited so many haha 
Also got sleeping bags in every size and tog going (I always made sure I bought these in neutral for dd as they're so expensive, glad I did!) 
I've also got some cute all in one outfits in neutral and sleepsuite that we got for dd before we knew she was a girls so it's nice to be able to use them again, after getting these and then finding out she was a girl i only ever then bought really girls stuff so still have a lot to buy! Also managed to find a lot of neutral bins and socks 

Went to mothercare today but didn't buy anything, nothing caught my eye but I can't wait to get some cute newborn sleepsuits, I doubt he will be in outfits until at least 3 months, maybe a bit before but sleepsuits are so comfy and cute!


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, how exciting to be 23 weeks! 

star, isn't it fun to organize and get things all set up?? i enjoy that part of pregnancy!
are newborn sleepsuits pajamas? that is all my kids lived in the first few months. maybe a nice outfit or two for a special occasion or church but pajamas were comfortable and easy to get on and off. 

i have saved boy and girl clothes and once i find out this one's gender, i would like to give the other gender i don't need to friends who could use. 

i feel as though this pregnancy is crawling along. i think once these symptoms ease up, and i can tell people i'm pregnant, second tri will be a lot better for me, i hope!!!
i did tell my best friend at our lunch yesterday, it felt good to let her know finally!


----------



## Kjw26

Wish-yay!! Congrats on two boys!:) that is so exciting and glad your scan went great! That will be so fun and so real to register and then have your dhower soon! 

Star-that would freak me out! I know they say it can happen but I agree I wouldn't want to do it after that either.

Dancing-so exciting you are 23 weeks already! It seems like time is flying by.

Juliet-hope you start to feel better, that's so miserable!

I've had this happen twice now but I'm having annoying menstrual like cramps. I had it happen a couple weeks ago and it lasted for like a day. No bleeding or anything just freaked me out! I do feel like I popped a bit more a few days later. I have it again today but I think it's because I was on my feet all day and my scrub pants are so tight they dig into my belly. I ordered maternity ones but they won't be here til Tuesday. I may have to cut mine before then because they're so uncomfortable!


----------



## star25

Kj, I get it when I haven't sat down for ages, I had it after sorting all the clothes out for 3 hrs and once I sat down it eased off, just sit when you can, easier said than done I know and drink lots


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, all!! <3 
My mom is so cute - she keeps texting me 'good morning my sweet daughter and my baby boys!' :) They live down in NC so we don't see each other except through FT. And my family has only had girls - me and my sister and then my sister had 2 girls. So these are the first boys and they have everyone stymied! Unlike my DH who comes from 3 boys.

I did almost buy a little cozy warm outfit for them the other day but I stopped myself. I figured it will be cold when they come home from the hospital so it's got to be something warm and cozy. I'm really struggling with what to buy myself, what to hold off on and see what we get for hand-me-downs and what we get from the shower. I guess I can hold off another month and a half until after the shower to buy stuff.

kjw - I have those every now and then too and it freaks me right out. I almost wait to see if I feel moisture or leakage thinking I'm going to bleed. But they go away after a couple mins. Hang in there!

dancing - congrats on 23 weeks!! you're 3 ahead of me and you're almost to V Day!! :bodyb:

juliet - ooooooh yikes, I'm so sorry that this is starting out not so good. I hope it was just a momentary thing. Hang tight - only 4 weeks til hopefully it's over!! 

star - Sounds like you are set for the start! That's great! And 4 hrs to yourself in bed? SWOON! 
My EDD is 1/28. The doc said that these kinds of twins usually come 2 weeks early though. Fine with me, I'll take any time in January! That's my goal, not that I have much to do with it.

scooby - halfway week!! WOOT! Not long now! Well...sorta long! HA!


----------



## 3chords

Wish - congrats on little boys! So exciting! My little almost-2-year-old is the best. They are just so fun, you will have a great time with them.


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- Glad your scan went well! So crazy that you're over 3 weeks behind me but we may end up delivering right around the same time. How are you feeling now that you're on insulin?

wish- I'm trying so hard with the water thing but some days when I'm busy it's so hard to remember! 35-45 lbs sounds right. My doctor said 35 lbs but I asked if I could try & make it 25 since I started out with extra weight from IVF and she agreed. I'm so happy your scan went well, and congrats again on the boys! :blue: :blue: Again, we are so similar sometimes it's weird. My family is all girls too!

kj- So glad you had another good scan. How exciting that you're already feeling flutters! <3 Are you planning on having a shower?

Juliet- Sorry you were feeling ill. Sounds like you just need to take it easy and get as much rest as you can during this stage. The 1st trimester went really slowly for me too. But now it's honestly flying by. Aww, was your BFF surprised?

star- Sorry for the scare! I would have reacted the same way for sure. Glad you have lots of stuff you can use again, that's awesome.

koj- Same thing with me, it's only happened a few times and not since I've been more vigilant about drinking lots of water. I hope you had fun with your friend and she didn't go into labor. :haha:

dancing- Happy 23 weeks!

AFM, felt super tired and run down yesterday and had to change some plans. I'm wondering if I'm not getting enough iron, but it could also just be the interrupted sleep. I ordered a Doppler for peace of mind since movement has been so sporadic. Hoping to get it today or tomorrow. Any tips on using it? This will be my first attempt.


----------



## Kjw26

Star and wish-thank you! That makes me feel better others have experienced it too. It is definitely a little freaky and I do the same thing always making sure there is no bleeding. I've been good about drinking water but the sitting is tough on the days I work because I work at a really busy clinic and we are always running around. I worked yesterday but my job for that day I was sitting most of the day and I cut my scrub pants and I felt so much better! 

Scooby-I've been trying to really up my iron too hoping it helps with the fatigue. Did they check your CBC? I just had mine checked to make sure there was no anemia and all was good. The flutters I was feeling so consistently have really slowed down since my last ultrasound so I'm wondering if either they moved positions or maybe I was feeling something else? It was so consistent when I would lay on my left side before. The Doppler sounds nice for peace of mind!


----------



## dogmommy

Wish congrats on your twin boys! How exciting for your family!

Kj I've been really having some cramping lately too. I almost broke down and scheduled an extra ultrasound but all my mommy friends assured me completely normal :)

Juliet I'm so sorry you are having a rough go. It is so frustrating that we have to go thru all this but in the end it's soooo worth it!

Scooby I'm glad you ordered the doppler for some piece of mind. I'm definitely still feel fatigued. Peeing three times a night is probably contributing to mind.

Afm we are getting ready for our reveal party on the 17th. Everyone is convinced it's a boy so we are definitely going to surprise some people :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

kj - they def could have moved to a position where you don't feel them as much! when I saw the boys on the ultrasound on Friday and they were face down, one kinda on top of the other, I was like 'ohhh, that's prob why I felt like one of them stopped moving so much' - they probably were both moving but either kicking forward (so back towards my spine) or their movements just gelled together since they are on top of each other. Anything could be going on in there!

scooby - glad you got the doppler, how fun! I'd be using that thing nightly now - I'd be a doppler addict! 

dogmommy - ooooh how fun! I love that it's going to be a huge surprise! Everyone, including me, thought boy/girl for us so it was also a surprise. Boy/boy was the last option on anyone's mind!

it's funny - my BIL's daughter was first labeled a boy in utero, but he married a Filipino woman who had her u/s done there. But she popped out a girl! So now the running joke is not to trust that we have boys. I was like 'ummmm - their parts were obvious!'


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thoughts - anyone - on this? I want to register but of course people can get things in other places (Amazon) for cheaper prices than Babies 'r' Us. But I know DH only has so much patience with shopping, so we're not going to want to register in multiple places. And that would mean I'd have to do the research on every little thing to find the cheapest prices FOR people, to make sure I'm only registering once for things and we don't get duplicates. There is a site called Baby List where you can register for your items but I think you still have to associate with a certain store. But overall, people would be able to see what was already purchased.

Has anyone ever used this either for themselves or a friend's registry? Does it work well? Am I overthinking all of this?? :)


----------



## 3chords

I haven't. I had a registry at a (much) more expensive local baby store than BRU. It had nicer things and brands BRU didn't carry. As long as you have an assortment of stuff on your registry - some will be dirt cheap, others will be more expensive big ticket items - everybody should be able to find something within their price range. Plus sooo many people totally ignored our registry and bought us whatever they felt like anyway.

Do what is simplest for you.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, i think some friends did a babywish list and honestly i found something from their list but just get it at amazon or target, the identical item, (i don't do babies r us, just do the other stores by habit) but find it wherever it was easiest for me. i think it worked well! and i would tell the friend where i got it or include a gift receipt if by accident they got a duplicate. after my baby showers i did do lots of returning cause i got TOO many outfits that were newborn or 0-3. i think it is common to have to do some returning/exchanging. do whats easiest for you like 3chords said. but i totally hear where you are coming from.

scooby, BFF was so excited and acted surprised but did say she had a feeling! and i was like, what did i say? cause i have been trying to be careful with friends till i am ready to share, and she wasn't sure but said she had thought to ask me if i was ! she knows i have had migraines lately, but i had those before the pregnancy too. anyway it is fun to share with someone not family but who is basically family! 

thanks everyone for the supporting words! i think this will the kind of pregnancy that first tri sucks but second tri is better.

has anyone felt that they gained weight from their medications? i haven't gained a ton of weight (maybe 10lbs over 4-5 months) but having done the two FETs to get pregnant, so lots of meds, and now preggo and bloated and snacky, i am feeling puffy and heavy, i am a size 14/16 since having kids, so already overweight but i am wondering if the meds (still on them till 11 weeks) are contributing to this feeling. anyway just thinking out loud.


----------



## Kjw26

Dog mommy-that will be so fun!! Especially because it is opposite of what people are guessing. Reveal parties are the best :) and thank you, that makes me feel better I'm not the only one that has felt crampy. It seems like it's just lasting a day then back to normal.

Wish-that's good to know! I know it's really early to be feeling anything but I always pay really close attention to my body and can tell when something is new. I was feeling the fluttering consistently for like 5 days then after the last ultrasound I haven't as much except I did today while laying on my side. Hoping I can start to really feel them in the next couple of weeks! I'm not sure about the registry but I would think if you did just register at babies r us people would know to check out amazon for lower prices on the same items. My husband hates shopping too so I'm with you on just doing it once to make life easier!


----------



## star25

Wish, I already had your due date so don't know why I asked again, must be pregnancy brain, I seem to be doing a lot of silly things! 
Your mum is so cute, is she a worrier like mine? Mine will msg every day and if I don't reply for whatever reason she will msg all my 3 sisters to see if they have heard from me haha 

Scooby, i wasn't very good with the Doppler at first but the tips here helped, at The moment he is always below my belly button about an inch and more to the right so I go to the same spot each time like 3c said and it helps to find the heartbeat straight away 
Hope you're feeling better today 

Kj, glad you got to sit down yesterday, it definitely helps!


----------



## Wish2BMom

kj - I think that's how I was a few weeks ago too - still in the 'hmmm, not entirely sure that's them moving or maybe gas bubbles' category. I'd feel them one day and then not again for 3. I promise you'll feel them consistently VERY soon!

juliet - YES YES AND YES! I started this whole IVF process at 133 and when I got preg this last time, I was 141. So I def already had 8lbs of medication plump on me. I'm sure just where you are in the pregnancy isn't helping you feel too glam, but I think that will even out too. I actually feel like I look a little more normal now, from behind anyway! :haha: Course, I'm a first-timer so my body hasn't already been through this wringer. 
That's so wonderful about your BFF!! I love that! I didn't really get to surprise anyone - all of our friends had something going on I had to say no to early in the summer - either parties where I had to say no to alcohol or the other group signed up for the Tough Mudder (something I'd be ALLLLL about) and I said no. So everyone already 'knew'. 
Did you say you're going to find out the gender this time? I'm sure she's dying to start shopping! :)

star - she's a bit of a worrier, yes! I try to curb it a bit - I didn't get a chance to text or Facetime with her RIGHT after my appt on Fri at 9 and she was freaking out by noon. I think she also just feels soooooo extra far away from me right now, she wants to be here in person. 

Thank you all for the info on the registry! There are perks to just registering with BRU as well - we get 10% off of double stuff b/c of twins AND I think we get 10% off of items that were on the list that no one purchased, if we want to purchase ourselves after the fact. I want to be able to go into the store to look at things too (unlike with Amazon) so we'll probably just do that. Target doesn't have AS big of a selection of stuff, so now I'm talking myself into BRU and that's that. :)

man, is it only Tuesday...?


----------



## koj518

scooby - yay! did you get your doppler yet? Since you're already 20 weeks, I would guess that you'll find the heartbeat right between your pubic line and belly button. My baby moves around a lot so some days he's an inch or two to the left, some days in the center but only once to the right (which may have been an echo??)! You might have to do a lot of searching to find your baby boy so don't panic if you can't find him in the first 2 minutes!! I think it took me a solid 5 min to find him the first time around. Like star said, it gets much easier after the first time. Now I find him within seconds!

Wish - I've had some friends use babylist and I think it's great! my only concern would be with older people who may be confused by having to choose between "reserve" "reserve & buy" and "register as purchased".. with that said, older people usually don't even look at registries anyway so maybe it won't be a problem at all :)

dogmommy - ooh!! i love that people are guessing wrong and that they'll be super surprised at the party!!! so excited for you!!

Juliet - omg, YES. I definitely gained a lot of weight when I was on meds. I already looked 4 months pregnant right around implantation. haha! I ended up being really sick in the first tri and lost all of the medication weight and then some but I've gained it all back again ;) 

kj - i'm sure you felt them!! for me, I started feeling around 18 weeks, and then by 21 weeks I'd feel them everyday. but you've got two in there so you'll probably feel them consistently a lot sooner than the rest of us singleton pregos. I'm sure its right around the corner :)

star - your decoration project sounds awesome!! does he wanna come decorate/paint our place too? :haha: 

dancing - you're gonna have so much fun at your 23week scan!!! Have tons of fun and enjoy every second of it!!!

3c - you're right. i found that at my SIL's baby shower, she got a TON of things that were not on her registry (mainly clothes). Did you get non-clothes items that were also not on your registry? I know they mean well, but sometimes you just want people to stick to what you want/need!!

my 39 week pregnant friend did not go into labor this past weekend. thank goodness! she is so done though and ready to get the baby out of her any second. haha. 
I just realized today that I have exactly 4 months to go until the due date. WOW. where did the time go!?


----------



## 3chords

koj518 said:


> 3c - you're right. i found that at my SIL's baby shower, she got a TON of things that were not on her registry (mainly clothes). Did you get non-clothes items that were also not on your registry? I know they mean well, but sometimes you just want people to stick to what you want/need!!

Oh yes. Non-clothes stuff we got that weren't on registry:

1. Muslin blankets - I think I put a 4-pack of those Aden & Anais ones on the registry and we ended up, and kid you not, with 20.

2. Diapers - this didn't excite me at the time but now I see what a perfect gift it was. In larger sizes too. I think it's a bit presumptuous of a gift because what if you end up cloth diapering, but we didn't mind as they were all Pampers Swaddlers which is what we used.

3. Batteries. AA, like giant packs from Costco. This was from our next-door neighbour...trust me once you get to the toddler years with all the toys you will understand why this is a must.

4. SO MANY baby bath towels, the kind with animal hoods. I think we had at least half a dozen more than the 2 on our registry. They are nice but usually quite small and my son was a giant and grew out of them in 5-6 months.

5. Books - very welcome as DS loves them. But we did get lots of doubles as well, which is fine, they can always be gifted to friends having babies.

Those are the main non-clothes categories of things.


----------



## koj518

3c - this is so useful!! I am definitely not going to put any of those on the registry! (aside from maybe diapers since we do actually want that!) and yes to books!! They're the best gifts in my opinion! Ever since I told people about my pregnancy, a lot of people have been giving us their kid's favorite books and I love it!! it's such a cute and personal gift :)


----------



## October_baby

Wish- Congratulations on two boys! Boys are the sweetest little humans ( well at least up until 7 years) Happy to hear your scan went great.

Dancing- Congrats on 23 weeks. Time is definitely flying for all of us. It's an amazing journey.

star- I would have been super concerned as well. Glad to hear everything is going as planned. Thank goodness for your doppler. Im sure that came in handy. 

kjw - I have had those feelings as well. I called my nurse because I started to worry. She said a lot of times it's round ligament pain. As the baby grows, the ligament stretches and any sudden movement can some time cause pain. 

Scooby- I have definitely considered ordering a doppler myself. Im sure it gives that piece of mind we all need every once in a while. 

dog mommy- Good luck at your reveal party. I know everyone will be shocked and happy for you. 

Im sure I forgot someone. It has been awhile since Ive been on here. Life has gotten super busy and time is flying. 20w 1 day, I am half way there. I have started to purchase everything in the stores. haha. I decided not to have a shower, too much planning. Minus being extremely uncomfortable and sinus headaches I am okay.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love that list, 3c! I will welcome any and all packages of diapers, haha! I actually started buying some on my own too. Their nursery has a pretty big closet and I'd love to see it stuffed with boxes of diapers. 
I also love the idea of asking people to bring a book instead of a card with the shower gift. I am not going that far to tell my Mom to include that - I want them to take care of things themselves. But I'm sure we'll get books anyway.

Welcome back, October! Congrats on halfway! Wow, we have 3 ladies all within a few days of each other (you, me and Scooby), that's crazy!
I'm glad you said that about becoming uncomfortable. I've started to feel it in this past week - I can't even sit in my normal spot on the couch anymore b/c it hurts my back. 

koj - 4 mos left!! are you feeling any nesting urges yet?

afm - I'm on the name hunt. I think I thought about this ALLL night long. I've been making mental notes of girls names my entire life and I don't get to use any of them!


----------



## scoobybeans

kj- I need to ask them if they've run a CBC at my next appt. This doctor is the polar opposite of my RE's office, in that they never tell me results. Only, "Everything looks good." Which honestly, after the stress of obsessing over follicle sizes and estrogen levels during IVF is a nice change lol. Are you doing anything to try and up your iron intake?

dogmommy- I had cramping pretty regularly during my entire first trimester, and still occasionally now. It freaked me out at first, but as long as it's not accompanied by bleeding you should be okay. Now I just like to think of it as the baby going through a growth spurt. I hope you have so much fun at your reveal! Mine was great. :thumbup:

wish- I'm registering on Amazon because they have the biggest array of choices and most of the people I know have Prime. Just do what makes the most sense for you. :) The name thing is tough, but DH and I have been talking about names since we started TTC so we already had some frontrunners. (Weirdly, the name we're favoring now was not one of those lol.) Is there a way to adapt any of the girls names that you like into a boys name? We consider a lot of different things: how it sounds with our last name, possible nicknames, if other kids can easily change it into something mean (this is DH's contribution lol), if any of our friends/family already have a child with that name. With you, since there are two, I can imagine you want the names to sound good with each other too. Lots to think about! 

Juliet- I ABSOLUTELY gained weight. I had two stim cycles almost back to back and I think I gained something like 12 pounds. :shock: I looked 4 months pregnant during my transfer. The only good thing about that is now I'm ACTUALLY 4 months pregnant and I look the same ;) So I think my weight gain over all has been less.

star- Thank you for your Doppler tips. It will take some getting used to for sure! Your anatomy scan is coming up soon, right?

koj- Great advice on the Doppler. I did end up getting it on Monday! It took a while but I found his heartbeat and it was 100% worth it. :cloud9: Wow, only 4 months left! Eeek!

October- I was able to find my Doppler on eBay for $15. If you can find one for that price, I highly recommend doing it. The way I look at it, my copay for an ultrasound is $60. So even using it once and getting some peace of mind is totally worth it. You also have to buy the ultrasound gel, but I think I got that for like $5 on Amazon. I always forget you're only 2 days behind me! I'm glad all is well, but that's a bummer about the headaches. I hear ya on being uncomfortable though!

AFM, still dealing with lower back & hip pain and the occasional migraine. Also getting winded when I climb stairs or walk for long periods. Other than that, everything is good! Looking forward to seeing my little guy on scan tomorrow, and hope everything looks ok with his heart. Oh, weird question: does anyone else have eye twitching?? This is the strangest preggo symptom yet lol. But my right eye twitches all of the time!


----------



## star25

Scooby my anatomy scan is next weds 
I'm glad because it was on thurs and consultant appointment on weds so they've managed to get the scan on the weds so only one trip! 

I haven't had any eye twitching so far but no symptoms surprise me in pregnancy! 

I'm still not feeling movement, 19 weeks tomorrow, hopefully will be in the next couple of weeks! 

Good to hear from you October and glad you're well!


----------



## star25

Wish, I've been trying to think of names and knew it would be difficult, I've never been keen on boys names, girls I love but boys names just don't excite me, it's going to be hard! The only one so far dh and I agree on is Caleb which I do like but that's all we've got!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so b/c it's still slow here for me since I'm so new (as you can tell...I've been on here a few times today!), I literally just spent hours looking through the most exhaustive list of names on Babble.com! it was good, though - got the juices flowing! I have a list of 12 now to present to DH. 

scooby - I do the same - can there be a bad nickname, will the initials spell something silly, will it rhyme with bad things? You're right, I do want them to 'go' together too. And not be super popular. But not super weird either. Etc Etc! Good luck at the echo tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear about it - what are they doing that's different than what was seen in the anatomy scan? I thought it was SO cool you could see all 4 chambers in the anatomy scan. I'm still floored by all that we saw.

star - one week until you see your nugget! so fun! I like Caleb too - but yes, girls names have been so fun to think of over the years. Boys names...meh. :)

I haven't had eye twitching but that's not to say it's not coming. Just getting uncomfortable now. And yes, the shortness of breath.


----------



## star25

Wish im jealous of your 12 names! 

So excited for next weeks scan, nearly half way and already so uncomfortable at night, dd has slept through the night he last 3 nights too so I haven't had to move much apart from many toilet trips!


----------



## 3chords

star - I feel the same way about girls' names. We hate almost all of them! We think that we have settled on one though, just totally out of the blue. With boys' names, we had so many we liked. We even had a boy name picked out for this baby lol.

My anatomy scan is also next Wednesday. :) I am doing it at 18+1 so pretty early but a necessity due to all my issues.


----------



## star25

3c, well I had loads of girls names but dh didn't like any of them haha, he's not actually good at coming up with any names, boys or girls and if he does they're awful lol
How exciting scans on the same day! Feels like I haven't seen him for so long so really looking forward to it


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha don't be too jealous, star! I'm sure most will be vetoed by my bratty DH! :)

ooooh, 2 scans next week!! yippeeeee!

scooby - how did things go today?


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks for the encouraging words on the weight gain! I feel like I look preggo or just seriously plump in the waist area but hoping it levels out a bit and that a bump sorta replaces the flab haha. 

So exciting some of you are half way!!! And getting anatomy scans soon!!! Yeah!

Afm, had a ultrasound today! Almost 9 weeks! Everything looking great. Heart rate 166. I feel a ton of relief. Next checkup isn't till October! And will be with my regular obgyn.


----------



## star25

Ahh brilliant news Juliet!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome news, juliet!!! that's a great HB!!

Happy Friday all - any fun plans for the weekend?

we are registering tomorrow and going to see "It" afterwards. Then popping over to a friend's house for an after-party to their son's bday party. 
Sunday we are going to support a couple of friends running in a 5k at a popular brewery and then watching football all day and soaking up the last few good days of summer!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- 5 days away, woohoo! Nice that you get to do everything in one trip. Are you sure you don't have an anterior placenta?

wish- That's great you came up with so many potential names! Did your DH like any of them? Mine is crazy picky. Sometimes he'll veto a name because he knows someone by that name who he doesn't like or who treated him badly in high school. When we talked about girls names he didn't like any names that were the same as the girls he's dated. :dohh: I liked the name Mariah for a girl (which is also a family name) but he doesn't like Mariah Carey so that was out lol. I agree on not wanting a name that's super popular, which is the one issue I have with the name we like most. It's on the rise in popularity and I'm worried in 5 years it'll be crazy popular. But what can you do. Have fun this weekend, your plans sound awesome!

3chords- So exciting your scan is on Wednesday too! I also had mine at 18 weeks. (I think 18+2?) Good luck!

Juliet- Congrats on a great ultrasound! Share some pics if you like!

AFM, the fetal echo went great. No issues found except for an extremely wriggly baby. :haha: I'm 21 weeks tomorrow! This is seriously going so fast now...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't wait to see the new fruit tomorrow! Yay for 21 weeks, scoob!

I still don't feel like it's going quickly just yet. I don't know why. Not that it's dragging but I think it's been pretty steady for me. Still 8 more weeks until 3rd tri and that feels like a long time to go. Though I bet once all of the plans I have start taking place, starting with my trip to NC next Thurs, I'll feel like we hit the downhill slope pretty quickly. 

Names - yeah! see? The name Mariah is pretty on its own but heck if everyone won't think that you named your daughter after the singer!
I haven't shared my names with him yet - I'm trying not to bombard him with baby stuff right now. His head has been all about daycare expenses and figuring out our budget next year this week - I think he's 'full' right now! I also want to bide my time a little since we do have quite awhile (hopefully - stay in there, little buggers!)


----------



## star25

Wish, we don't have any plans yet this weekend, dd started with a cold today and was sick when I put her to bed so I don't think we will be up to much if she's still not well 

Scooby, glad all went well, 21 weeks already wow! I agree, I feel like the weeks are flying by, much quicker than first time round, it's so strange 
I'm not sure on the placenta, 12 week scan she said it was at the top so could cause later movements to be felt and 17 weeks it was to the the right so I don't really know! I think it must be anterior though so I'll ask next week at scan 

I think I done too much walking yesterday, my left knee was agony all afternoon and evening, then pain was going up the back of my thigh like the feeling after cramp, it was awful all night and not great today, the same leg as when pregnant with dd so if it carries on I'll have to go to physio again, I didn't go to dr today as they won't be able to do a lot and it did actually feel better then started again this afternoon 

Hope everyone is well and has a great weekend!


----------



## October_baby

star25- My 7 year old name is Kaleb. That's the only name we could agree on. haha. I have an anterior placenta so I haven't felt much. However, during ultrasounds she is definitely a little dancer. lol... I hope your leg cramps get better. A lot of walking will cause issues with your legs and feet. 

- 3chords - Just a few more days until your scan. I know you are anxious and very very excited

Scooby- I dont know if I missed it but did you and DH come up with any names for baby? Als, what did the fetal echo consist of? How was it? I have one tuesday. I have been super nervous about it. My dr said its routine for IVF patients and fetuses, IVF babies tend to have a higher % of heart issues. No one told me that until recently. It has definitely made me worry a little.

Wish2BMom - 8 weeks definitely sounds far away when you put it that way. haha. I have 2 dr appt back to back every 4 weeks and they seem to come very quickly. I think we are super anxious to meet our little ones. I hope you enjoy your trip to NC.


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone, i had a reply to post but i forgot and my laptop went to sleep and when i stated it and tried to post it, it had been too long.

anyway i was checking in on everyone and excited for those already 20 weeks along!!! star i hope dd is feeling better! 
wish, what a fun weekend to enjoy!!!

i had more typed up but can't remember now :(

asf, i told another friend and she was super excited. definitely fun to share the new but really need to get to 12 weeks so we can feel confident in telling our siblings, other friends, etc. thinking of doing a cute little pumpkin announcement. 
have a great saturday all!


----------



## star25

Thank you dancing, relieved to say my leg is back to normal, for now anyway haha 
Our surname begins with a c too so was a bit worried it sounded wrong but it does seem to flow 

Juliet, she seems better this morning thank you, was sick fri night and yesterday morning then last night in her cot which has never happened, trouble is she's always had reflux and even at this age as soon as she gets a cold or something she's so easily sick and it's not just a little bit! Luckily by now I'm always prepared and know when it's coming..well apart from last night in the cot!
Your reveal sounds like such a good idea, how exciting being about to tell everyone in a cute way 

I think I might have felt some movement on the left side last night but can't say for sure, I really can't wait to actually feel something! 

One week tomorrow until our butlins holiday so need to prepare for that this week, just hope dd cold has gone 
After that we're home for a week then off to Ibiza for a week of hopefully some sun! Also hoping this all won't knacker me out too much but will definitely be nice to get away abroad
We've booked all inclusive and there's a water park at the hotel so we have no intention of leaving the hotel area so should be able to get some rest in between dd activities!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay for movements, star!! :happydance: only a couple of days until your scan too, how exciting!

my belly is certainly here now, no denying it. I ran into another friend at the party on Saturday and she was rubbing it like a genie was coming out! :haha:

we registered this weekend! Boy was that tedious. I felt the need to explain my choices for the first 10 things and DH got really annoyed HAHA! So I just started picking stuff up for him to scan and it went much better. I felt like I needed to 'prove' why I was picking one thing over another but DH just trusted me. He has no clue about this stuff so I think any direction I gave was welcomed.

The rest of the weekend was great and I did, a few times, start thinking about how things really ARE picking up. 3 weeks until V Day, though I still feel like that's way too early. But until then, I have a couple of trips to make the time fly. Hopefully they stay put until then and for quite a few weeks after as well! 

I was reading some Pinterest things online today - what to pack in the hospital bag, what NOT to pack, organizing the nursery, what to expect AFTER you give birth, good tips for what to do before you leave for the hospital so you have a smoother transition when you get home. I can't wait for them to come (I mean I can, I need time to actually DO this stuff)!! I feel so much more prepared now!
I just want to go home and clean the nursery now. :)


----------



## Juliet11

star is she all better now??

wish you are getting me excited and i just wish i could be 20+ weeks!!!! can't believe i am only 9 weeks. seriously dragging!!! and your ticker is making me want chipotle and i just had it friday! :D so smart you are doing all that research!! 
where did you register? it sounds like some nesting going on for you!

afm, SLOWLY chugging along. i think my belly is making me look fat OR people might begin to think i'm pregnant. seems early though right? but i have had a twin pregnancy and then a singleton so i am a bit stretchy and i think my uterus is already growing? i dont know, but hubster is going to have to get the maternity clothes box down from storage very soon!
symptoms are back to tired but less nausea, not too many headaches. always craving unhealthy foods. 

i am starting a HUGE clean-out of toys and clothes and misc items we don't need. dd second birthday is next month so she will get some new toys, so sneakily going to get rid of some my kids don't even play with. it feels good. we have too much clutter. always dejunking, but it just takes forever....


----------



## HopeBT

So happy to be able to join you ladies here finally!
Hope everyone is doing well!
I have lots of catching up to do, will start reading from page 1 ;)


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone!! 
Sorry I've been MIA. We had a death in my husband's family and were busy for the past several days. 

Hope - Great to see another lucky thread graduate here!!! I've been a silent stalker checking in on everyone quite frequently on that thread ;) 

star - Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow!! <3 and congrats on feeling movement!!

3c - enjoy every second of your scan! It's so amazing!! 

juliet - congrats on the great scan :) good to hear you are chugging along!

wish - I feel so behind!! I haven't even thought about a single name yet!! How did you start picking names? Did you already have some in mind? Did you look at books/apps?

scooby - I am exactly like your husband. It's going to be really tough for me to pick a name because I feel like every name is going to have some meaning to me (like Mariah --> Mariah Carey, or friends I know...) What's even tougher for me is I work at a university so I come across a ton of kids/names :doh:

october - wow! 2 drs appt back to back!? are they both with OBs/midwives?

afm - I have a midwife appt tomorrow. Not sure what to expect from this one :shrug: I'm also going to suck it up and get my chest x-ray tomorrow as well. sigh..


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - 2.5 weeks and you're already in the 2nd tri! Time will fly soon, I promise! I bet you are already starting to show, simply b/c you've had kids before. I've heard that MANY times, that the 2nd (or 3rd!) shows WAY quicker than the first. Even a friend of mine who is always tiny and cute was showing when we saw her at a wedding - she looked a couple months preg and she was only 6 weeks!!
And yes, I do think I'm ready for some nesting. Unfortunately, I'm away this weekend but I think I'll be going full boat next weekend in the nursery. I can't wait!

koj - I did have a couple names in mind but I did have a solid 6 hrs here at work one day where I went through an EXHAUSTIVE A-Z list on babble.com of boys names. Start there if you have the time. It'll get the juices flowing. We still haven't settled on any but we're closer to understanding what the other likes/doesn't like. And I suggested a couple of middle names and DH goes 'aren't middle names supposed to have meaning?' so then I said let's just use our fathers' middles names. He's not opposed...so perhaps we have half of the equation complete!

prenatal massage last night - was good but not as good as a typical one. The best/worst part about it was she dug into my butt muscles. WOW that was necessary, apparently. Hurt so bad - I have to stretch at home. I haven't been and that really pointed out that I need to.

also weighed myself for the first time in a couple of weeks this morning - 19lbs only! I'm happy, I thought it would be at least 24 or something (which would be completely 100% fine as well). I think I'm viewing myself to be bigger than I really am - I get a lot of 'you have twins in there??', which I understand is probably 95% of people being nice but there are some people you know wouldn't beat around the bush like that and they say it. So I guess I'm doing ok! I eat all the time too, so it's not like I'm holding back.

Good luck with all of the scans and appts tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear how they all go!!


----------



## Juliet11

koj, what is the chest x-ray for? sorry if i missed it. i hope your appt. goes well!!!!

wish, i feel like i eat all the time too... its like nothing sounds good but when something does, i have to have it. and if i have nausea coming on. food helps!! argh!!!! i emailed my OBGYN some questions for my appointment with her in 2 weeks so that is getting me excited.... Yes 2nd tri will be such a relief!!! 

HopeBT, welcome to this great group!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I meant to say welcome and congrats to Hope too! welcome! congrats! :haha:


----------



## Juliet11

It was a long, hard day. I just didn't have patience for my kiddos... I was just feeling so tired. And I feel bad when I let them watch Netflix all afternoon :( but I remind myself that this will only be a short period of time where I am so tired... and the morning and evening we did fun stuff! 

Did anyone have little sensations that resemble popping but are probably gas around 8-9 weeks? I have it every now and then and sometimes frequently. Logically I know it's too early for any hiccups or movement... but boy I must be really gassy! 
I sent my doctor a lengthy email to get the ball rolling. And found out what blood testing I can do and will also have to do the diabetes testing early because my last baby was big when she was born! Also found out about getting my records of her birth since things are sorta fuzzy and I want to review what went well and what didn't. I did a VBAC so it was a little crazy. Lots to think about but 7 months to think it all through! haha

How is everyone else doing?? 
Appointment updates for us???


----------



## koj518

wish - great advice! I think I'll take the same approach :) Thanks! I have a feeling the middle name will be my husband's step dad's name who practically raised him!!

Juliet - I always forget where I've mentioned the xray and where I haven't!! haha. Anyhow, I had a BCG vaccine (for TB) when I was a kid so I always test positive for TB skin tests. so now they want me to get a chest xray to make sure I don't have TB. It's a hospital policy and they won't let me go to the postpartum ward or see my baby if I don't get this done... I thought about switching hospitals but it's such a hassle and because I live in Boston where there's a network of hospitals that basically adopt the same policy and I'd have to call and ask each hospital what their policies are. But from experience, I will never get a clear answer unless I actually make an appointment and talk to a Dr or nurse who know the policy very well.... 
Ugh...


----------



## Wish2BMom

:thumbup: happy to help! We're still at a standstill but I keep seeing one name over and over again - license plate yesterday! I'll have to suggest and see if it's a keeper.

good job on getting that xray out of the way. Sounds like a hassle and something that's good to just have done now. The xray isn't bad for the baby? I assume you'll be covered in a lead jacket everywhere.

juliet - yes, I was awfully gassy in the first tri. Could be b/c I was eating my weight in food! I think that's why I was so confused when the actual fluttering started - I was sure it was still just gas at first!


----------



## star25

Hi all just a quick update til I'm on later, anatomy scan went well, all looking good and definitely have an anterior placenta boo! 
Consultant didn't say much about the strep b, just best to go in as soon as waters break so thats annoying rather than being at home long as possible but whatever is best for baby! 

Hope your scan went well 3c


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Are you going to visit your parents? I'm sure your mom can't wait to see that bump in person! My mom and MIL are constantly asking me for bump pics lol. I think I'm having the opposite issue with registering- DH is so opinionated! He's against the diaper genie and the swing, because he thought the genie was a pain in the ass to use and my stepson never had a swing. Whatever, I added both anyway. :haha: It sounds like you are definitely in nesting mode!

star- I'm so glad your scan went well! Not surprised at all to hear you have an anterior placenta. For reference, I felt him first around 18 weeks and then he or the placenta must have moved and I had almost 2 weeks where I barely felt him at all. But now in the 21st week I'm finally feeling him TONS. So I think it'll be very soon for you! Your upcoming vacations sound wonderful. Enjoy!!

October- We do have 2 frontrunner names but we're not sharing them with anyone. I just want one thing to be a surprise, since everyone knows we're having a boy. The middle name was chosen very early though and will be in honor of my brother-in-law who passed away from brain cancer. Okay so the fetal echo- don't stress at ALL. It's only a sonogram that's focusing on the heart. Don't be surprised if you have to move onto your side or get up and walk around so they can get the baby in the right position, because they need to check things from various angles. The doctor who did my scan said there was a study several years back that indicated there was a greater risk of congenital defects in IVF babies so they've made the fetal echo standard protocol for IVF pregnancies. HOWEVER, he also told me that since then Columbia did a study that showed no increase at all. So try not to stress. :hugs:

hope- Welcome! :flower: So great to see you over here. How are you feeling?

Juliet- Awesome that you're getting organized already. I'm slacking on that front lol. This is my first baby but for some reason I showed very early too. I think I was already wearing maternity clothes by 12 weeks. :haha:

koj- Good luck at your appointment today! Names are really tough. It's a lot of responsibility to name another person, isn't it? I think it's totally reasonable to take your time and really consider it from all angles before you choose.

3chords- Good luck with your scan today!

AFM, baby is jumping around as I type this lol. I can't believe how much more I feel him now than I did a couple of weeks ago. It's very cool! I had a little scare a couple of days ago with brown spotting but I think everything is ok. I have a doctor's appointment on Monday so I'll bring it up with them then. But I've heard baby's heartbeat 2x since then and felt him moving tons, so that's reassuring. Ever since I hit 21 weeks I've been STARVING. I eat and I'm hungry 2 hours later. I'm trying to supplement with healthy snacks so at least what I'm eating isn't too terrible, even if there's lots of it lol.


----------



## star25

Thank you scooby, so lovely to feel baby moving around so much, I think it will be about another week til I feel movement, was late with dd too so glad I've got the Doppler this time! 
I keep getting hungry easily too, wasn't this hungry with dd!


----------



## Wish2BMom

scoob - omg I've been so hungry again too! But only during the day. When I get home, I'm barely interested in dinner but I choke some down. My FIL will buy some premade pasta salads or something to go with dinner and they are so caked in mayo that I'm grossed out. Funny to kinda have food aversions now!
Nice work on the stealthy add of the Genie and swing! :haha: I have sworn by the Genie since my sister had one with the girls. That was like #1 on my list. My friend had it too and now uses it for her dog poop!
Yep, heading down to NC tomorrow night after work!! I can't WAIT! My mom is jumping out of her skin with excitement too. I've been sending weekly bump pics as well hahahaha! She asked me today what she should buy for snacks - I'm like, 'um...here's the list of things I eat throughout the day - you can get some of those!' I, too, have been trying to go healthy. I think it's been working since I'm still only gaining about 1lb a week.

star - YAYYY for a good scan!! :happydance: so happy for you!

I did a teeny little bit more maternity clothes shopping today. I think I should be done now. I just needed a couple more pairs of pants/leggings that I could wear to work b/c my size 10s that I wore yesterday are just too tight. The button was digging into my belly and it sucked. And I got one shirt :blush: So I should have 4 pairs now to figure out outfits with and I think my boss just approved us to work from home on our 'on' Fridays, which will help tons!


----------



## koj518

wish - thanks!! yea it's bad for the baby for sure!!! I really didn't want to get it done since it was basically just the hospital covering their butts in the super super crazy off chance that I do have TB (pretty sure I would've been dead by now if that was the case). but they covered me in 4 layers of lead and complete coverage of my belly. 

scooby - I KNOW!! So much responsibility!! I had the hardest time picking my dog's name... human baby names are nearly impossible!! haha

star - so happy to hear everything went well!! post pics if you can <3 can't wait to hear the details!!


----------



## star25

Wish, I can't wait to pack my bag when I get close, so exciting! 
Do you have much to do with the nursery? 

Juliet, she is much better now thank you, the sickness was the worst but luckily over it in time for butlins next week 

Hope, so good to see you here too now! Congratulations again 

Ko, how did the midwife appointment go? 

I think I spoke too soon about the movements as could have imagined it they were so light and haven't felt anything since!


----------



## star25

This was the only pic we got! He wa Staci g the wrong way again and wouldn't move so she gave us a couple of these for free lol, think she felt sorry for us cos I said we didn't get a good pic at the last scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1861.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Juliet11

Koj, sounds like a hassle! But you definitely want to be able to go see your baby and be in post partum. Maybe your obgyn can advise you on how to go about everything. 

Star, glad your scan went well!!!!! Great pic! 

Scooby, yay for movement! That's always reassuring. 

Wish, that's really nice to get one day that you can work from home! 

Afm, another tiring day. But no nausea for awhile now. Just tired and mood swings and nibbling a lot. Ugh! seriously need hubby to get the maternity clothes down from storage. I can't remember all that I had and will probably get a few simple tops from target and yoga pants. I remember having 2 maternity jeans and so rotate those with yoga pants and maxi skirts I should be good. Almost 10 weeks! My ticker thinks I go up on Fridays but I think it's Saturdays.... either way it's close enough. I go down on more meds Saturday and will only have one last week of PIO shots!


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - so funny you said that about the ticker! my day 1 of each new week is Monday but it changes on Sunday. Oh well. I'm glad you're no longer nauseous, that has to be the worst. I can deal with sleepiness and I've been able to maintain composure when I feel a mood swing coming on but nausea would be the pits. 

star - great pic! Glad you were able to get one from the nurse :) No, there isn't much to 'do' per se, to the nursery. But we have just had it as a junk room that no one goes in for awhile, so we have to clean it, move around some of the furniture, get rid of the pile of donations we put in the middle of the room, and I'd like to pick up the crib my friend is giving us and get that set up. Then we can figure out what else needs to be done - get additional crib, stuff for the walls, etc. My shower is a month from today so we can store any gifts/supplies and such in there afterwards. I just want to be organized.

koj - glad you got it done and over with. And yes, :haha:, I'd assume you'd have noticed by now if you had TB! Lemme know if you find any good sites for names! 

afm - tonight I get on a plane and head down to see my family for the weekend. Can't wait, though I'm kinda freaking myself out lately thinking the boys will come too early and not be viable. Still 2.5 weeks until V Day and it cannot come soon enough. I know that's still WAYYYY too early but it's the next milestone and it seems the closer to get to one, the more freaked I get that we won't make it. I'm feeling more and more RLP in my right side and my hoo-ha is tender. Is all of this normal or should I be worried that I'm feeling these things now vs later?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I guess it's normal to have that pain down there - some have it later, some have it earlier. But it's the relaxin and maybe the pubic bone getting ready to shift. It only hurts when my cat steps on me or something, but sounds like it's going to hurt a whole lot more in about 9 weeks!! yikes!


----------



## 3chords

star - good to hear the scan went well! Your guy hates having his photo taken, it's pretty funny. 

My scan also went well. Everything looked perfect and she is measuring on track, right around 50th percentile. For me this seems soooo small since my son was always 95-99th percentile in everything, but as we are expecting IUGR to kick in at some point we're just glad with what we have now. Got some ok photos this time.
 



Attached Files:







Anatomy1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4









Anatomy2.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wish2BMom

sooooo cute 3c!! that little foot!!!


----------



## Kjw26

Hope-welcome and congrats again!!

Koj-that is such a bummer that they made you get the chest x ray, especially since you knew it was from the vaccine. At least it is over now and you don't have to think about it anymore!

Scooby-that's so cool you are feeling so much movement now! Sorry you had to deal with the spotting. I know lots of people get it throughout pregnancy but it still always freaks you out. That's nice to have the Doppler on hand to give you peace of mind whenever you feel like it. As far as iron, my prenatals have a pretty high dose (I'm taking Thorne prenatal) and I've been upping my red meat, oatmeal, and beans. I do spinach smoothies every once in awhile but I can't bring myself to eat cooked spinach. If you like cooked spinach, that would be really good too!

Star-beautiful ultrasound pic:)! So glad your appointment went well! And glad to hear dd is feeling better too.

3chords-love the ultrasound pics! And that foot is so cute:)

Wish-hope you have a great trip back home! I'm sure your mom can not wait to see you! I know what you mean about getting to 24 weeks. It is just another milestone to give you more peace. I have the same fears as you, and it doesn't help reading too many twin stories online (which I definitely did) I think the pains are probably normal. There's just so much more going on in there more quickly.

Juliet-glad to hear you are feeling better! It won't be long now until the 2nd trimester! That has to be very tiring being pregnant and having your kids at home so the Netflix is just necessary. No shame in that.

Afm: I just had another ultrasound and all was well with both boys. They both are looking bigger! They said my cervix is nice and long still and they confirmed that I have an anterior placenta and that it's low lying (close to the cervix but not covering) she said she wasn't worried about it. We are going back to see family in a couple weeks and I can't wait! I've also been sending my parents weekly bump pics lol. My mom really wants to throw me a baby shower and be a part of everything so I registered which was really fun! It feels kind of early but I can't wait for all of the fun stuff to come like the shower and getting the nursery done. We have our anatomy scan oct 10th and I can't wait for that either. My biggest complaint is my back kills me sometimes. Like my upper back, I think it must be the way I'm sleeping. I will post a pic from our ultrasound today!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, i dont remember when my RLP pain started with my previous pregnancies but i remember having it for what felt like a few months! Can you email your Doctor for reassurance? 

kj, thanks for the netflix binge support, my kids only had an hour today so i feel slightly better but tomorrow will be another story as they don't have preschool on fridays... so play outside, then netflix when mommy is tired! just a few weeks till your anatomy scan, how exciting!!!! 

3chords, so fun to see pics! 

sorry if i forgot anyone....

i have come down with stomach cramps... like aching all over, possible super bloated or something. i had this a couple weekends ago and that was when hubby took the kids away for the day and i slept and watched movies all day waiting out the stomach issue. hoping it's just my body dealing with pregnancy and nothing serious. and hopefully gone by tomorrow as hubby has to be at work. my mum has taken the twins for the night so that will help me get some rest.


----------



## star25

Kj and 3c, glad both your scans went well, that's is a cute foot 3c!

Juliet, are you feeling better today? Hope you had a good nights sleep


----------



## Juliet11

hi star, thanks! it is 11pm here and thought i would pop on real quick. i have had a bloated stomach all night. with some gas. i probably look 4 months pregnant from all this bloat and wish it would go down! i am hoping a good nights sleep will help... 
thanks for asking :) :) off to bed now!


----------



## Kjw26

Here is an ultrasound pic. They tried to get profile pics of each of them :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2198.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dogmommy

I love seeing all the ultrasound pics! I'm trying to catch up as life has been so busy. I'm sorry if I miss anyone.

Hope congrats! So nice to see another success from the other boards. 

Star great scan! I'm glad you got some good pics. I'm very jealous that you are so on the go and always doing something fun!

Scooby so cool you feel baby all the time. Very interesting about the baby's echo. Did it take a long time? I think my ob said they listen for 30 mins. A
Spotting is always scary but Dr told me brown was no concern.

Koj very annoying about the chest stay but I work in a radiology dept and unfortunately we have to xray pregnant patients a lot. It's not a lot of radiation with a chest xray and they covered you! 

Kj so cool to see both profiles!

Juliet do you know what you are having yet? I wonder if it's a girl too bc your pregnancy sounds a lot like mine!

3c cute pic!

Wish have a good trip! I think that all sounds very normal. The cervix is super sensitive during pregnancy and it doesn't take much to irritate it. 

Afm time is flying 18 weeks today. Anatomy scan is next week! My belly has popped a little and clothes are still fitting but very awkwardly. Our gender reveal was amazing. We had a beautiful day and our families were so happy. I'll try to share some pics.


----------



## Juliet11

dog, i keep referring to it as "she", but then i am like, no i don't know what it is. kinda hoping for another boy so i would have 2 of each but going to be fine with whatever.... and kinda thinking my husband and son are just destined to have lots of girls around! :D 
try to share some pics! so exciting you're 18 weeks along!!! i envy all of you that are in 2nd tri !!!! soon i will join... just dragging for me for some reason!! 

kj, that is so cool!!!!! 

afm, stomach is mostly better now! i think i just get lots of trapped gas causing bloat and major aching, but then through the night i had gas and felt better, sorry TMI! 

have a happy weekend all!!! friday lunchtime here now. excited to relax this weekend and not have big expectations. pizza tonight for bothers birthday. and a baby shower tomorrow for a friends first baby. but other than that CHILL TIME!!


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet it will fly by once you hit 12 weeks. It has been so much more enjoyable now. Sounds like a great weekend planned. I'm unfortunately working all weekend!

Here's hubby kicking our gender reveal football. We are huge sports fans and hubby got a kick out of being the center of attention :)


----------



## dogmommy

Pic
 



Attached Files:







20170923_200346.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 10


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, I might regret all this going away with a toddler when I'm knackered haha
Love he gender reveal pic, I'm glad it all went so well, hope anatomy scan goes well too next week 

Juliet, that's good to hear you are feeling better, hope you had a relaxing weekend 

Kj, that is a very cute scan pic! 

Afm, my left leg yet again is bad, all up he back of my thigh and my knee is a bit bad but not like it was a couple of weeks ago, I was out for a couple hrs with dd so think I was just on my feet too much again, it's hard not to be though with a toddler! 
Her sleep the last 2 nights have been bad too, I don't mind when she wakes up as I'm so used to it but she's gone back to knowing when she's been out back in the cot and waking up immediately, I thought we had got through this 
What with that, been up at 5:30 yesterday and today, leg pain all night and dh snoring I can't wait for nap time today! I don't even care I haven't packed a single thing for butlins, as we're not leaving the country anything I forget isn't a big deal as can easily buy anything dd needs 
There's another fayre on today but I think I'm going to have to give it a miss 
My mum gave me a good knee support which I forgot about yesterday but from now on if I'm walking anywhere it will be going on and seeing if makes a difference!


----------



## Juliet11

dog, what a cute reveal pic!!!!! 
yes, hoping around 12 weeks things improve for me. bummer you had to work this weekend, does that mean you get days off during the week?

star, sorry about the pains! that sounds awful :( i hope it gets better soon. is lots of walking making it act up? how was nap time? sometimes my DH snores and i have to wake him cause i seriously can't sleep with him snoring. 

afm, today wasn't as relaxing as hoped, but i think i will get to sleep in tomorrow. 

who has appointments or scans next week? my next on is the week after in 10/3, and i am already getting super excited for the ultrasound. we will also be doing blood tests i think, urine test, and discussing a lot with my doctor. i wonder if because i had some issues my other two pregnancies if I will have more appointments or do anything different this time. I seem to have just lots of thoughts going on in my head!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dog - I love the football reveal! What a great idea! Great shot too, I love it.

star - ooooh sorry about your leg acting up! Doesn't sound like you're getting too much rest, but it almost sounds impossible! I had to nap both days at my folks' house and I'm still really only sleeping 6 hrs a night. Last night I fell asleep at 8pm and it was a struggle to make it that late! Then I popped up to go to the bathroom, thinking it must be in the early morning hours and it was only 10:37! HAHA! :haha: 

juliet - 2 more weeks to go until 12!! woot!! I can't wait for your scan next week. Funny you say you're already saying 'she'- I kept saying 'he' for no real reason. I also said 'them' before we were confirmed to be having twins. 'It' just sounded so wrong. I guess I just knew. So maybe you do too!

I have my next scan on 10/5, I can't wait to see them again! They've been wiggling around so much. Everyone got to feel them this weekend, they were so excited. Especially my nieces who have never felt anything like this before. My curmudgeon 14 yr old niece, who scoffs at the world right now - her face lit up and she thought it was so cool. And my 10 yr old niece, who was a complete love all weekend (she always is) got to feel one kick and also lit up like a Christmas tree. She was asking all sorts of questions, nicknamed them Little Birdies A & B and was saying how much she wants to be there when they are born. <3


----------



## Juliet11

wish, so cute about your nieces!!! and yay for scan next week for you too!! 

star, how's your leg now??

i am dreaded it being monday now, and no longer the weekend. hubby helps out so much on weekends but is at work a lot during the week. i know i shouldn't complain. right now i surprisingly feel energized but that will all change come afternoon. especially since ALL the kids woke up at different times last night, and youngest DD (almost 2 y/o) woke up at least 4 times. she goes back to sleep if she comes to my bed but then hubby moves her back to her bed, but she just wakes again later on. anyway, i just feel in a rut this morning. like really unmotivated... have energy but just want to bum around. it's weird!!!


----------



## star25

Leg is all better again now thank you ladies , til the next time anyway haha 

Wish, I just love napping lol, how cute are your nieces, love how much movement you're feeling it's just amazing isn't it!

Juliet, I love weekends for the same reason - dh being home and helping with dd! It's a relief to have that break if you're feeling crappy, sometimes during the week I feel unmotivated but have to get on and take dd out otherwise we both go insane, it's definitely harder this time around but all so worth it!


----------



## star25

Forgot to say I'm feeling some light little taps in the evenings when I'm still but nothing too major, just glad to be feeling something though it's tiny lol


----------



## 3chords

I am feeling movements on the outside now which is pretty cool. With DS it took me until 22 weeks. But I still don't feel as many with this one or as strongly. DS was a really big baby and always measuring ahead so maybe that is why.

My next OB appointment is at 20 weeks, so next week, nothing much to report. I'll have to ask her then when I'm going for the arterial doppler scan. Otherwise my next scan is at 24 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for the little love taps from within!! <3 I remembered last night, b/c I tend to forget, that DH really has no idea what's going on with me throughout the day and night. He can't tell that these little ninjas are punching and kicking around in there so much! Or that when I roll on to a new side in the middle of the night, I get little 'stop squishing me!' taps (at least that's how I'm interpreting - I'm sure they are fine!). It was kinda cool traveling by myself this past weekend - I was never alone! :cloud9:


----------



## Juliet11

star, exciting you are feeling some light taps! i bet it will get more frequent and stronger over the next couple weeks!

3chords, yay for movements!

wish, so lucky you're feeling a lot!

afm, 10 &1/2 weeks now haha! slowly chugging along! a week from today is ultrasound with my OBGYN and then will all the questions start that I have! 
i did have hubby finally get the maternity clothes down so i can see again what i have! my last baby was born almost 2 years ago so i was quite foggy on what i wore that last pregnancy. also made a bag of items to get rid of, so that always feels good. i am excited to start nesting, but first need to organize and get rid of stuff to make room for baby items! 
we had a huge family reunion cruise planned for march that we will eventually have to tell family i can not attend. i will be 36 weeks, so way past the allowed limit.


----------



## star25

I so lazy and cheap with maternity clothes Juliet haha, I'm just folding down the top of my leggings and most of my tops aren't tight anyway so they still fit, not sure about winter not being able to do a coat up though! 

Last day of butlins, my knee started hurting last night which I'm not surprised, glad I got this far really, home tomorrow
It's been so fun watching dd have a good time, yesterday was swimming, park, bowling, teletubbies show, few rides, park again,trampolines, tots disco and wizard of oz show in he evening and we went to visit dh brother who lives a few mins away 
Dd napped for just over an hr during the day so I had a nap and then later when dh took her to the park again 

I've still been feeling the light taps in the evening when I'm in bed and think they're finally getting stronger, not enough to feel on the outside but just a little bit more 

How is everyone?


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - what is butlins? Sounds like you're having a great time, whatever it is!! I tell ya, I'm pretty cheap with maternity clothes too but they've become somewhat of a necessity. I really have no idea how I'm going to continue to dress for an office as I keep growing! I about had a fit yesterday by the time I got home b/c I wore my biggest bra but it was still too small, and my leggings and shirt were making me so hot (it got up to 91 here yesterday!) Hopefully people will be ok with a more relaxed wardrobe of just jeans (maternity) and sweaters as the fall and winter months come!

Anyone else starting to feel uncomfortable throughout the day? I can't sit for too long now - either at work or at home. But I don't want to stand too much either b/c I don't want to swell. :shrug: I'm just getting a little concerned about that too b/c I'm not even 23 weeks yet! I might have to put myself on bed rest b/c that's the only place I'm truly comfortable!

Today is exactly 4 months until my due date! Which most likely means my ninjas will be here in 3 or less! EEEEEEEEEEE!!! I have to get prepping! 

juliet - I feel like the end of the 1st tri is flexible - are you counting 12, 13 or 14 weeks as 2nd tri? Either way, almost there!! :)

3c - are your taps getting stronger too?


----------



## star25

Hi wish, it's a holiday camp so definitely lots to do!
I'm starting to feel uncomfortable if I bend down and also at night 
My knee is playing up today so that isn't helping the situation 

If you're working in an office then I can imagine it is hard to find suitable clothes! I work 2 mornings a week in an office for 2 care homes, my boss doesn't mind when I wokdo or whatever hours, I just help the managers with anything they need doing, was manager myself for 7 years and have it up to concentrate on the ivf so now I just do bits of admin so I don't have to really dress too smart just reasonably 

Anyone got any further with their names?


----------



## Juliet11

i had to look up butlins too from stars posts, sounds really fun!!! and so many activities for your dd to do!!!!

well i only have one jeans, one dressy pants, and one yoga pants in maternity. some old shirts that are sorta thinned out, stained, etc. so i think i will get 2 new tops and try to make it work with the bottoms as long as i can. i don't want to spend much money on something that i only need for a few months. 

wish, i think i will count 13 weeks to be sorta in the middle of those options, haha!! but yes almost there!!!! will you plan vaginal birth or c-sec? i had a c-sec with my twins. 

anyone like the name Sawyer for a boy? i am so stuck on names but have lots of time hehe! i usually have tons of girl names but so far drawing a blank.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah I have plenty of tops that still fit - apparently I buy flowy regular shirts that fit a preggo lady! :haha:

I am planning to go vag, since that's the natural order of things. But I don't have much of a 'plan' per se, given that things can change on a dime. My plan to is to be as open to anything happening as possible so I don't stress!

Sawyer is a good name!

We still have no idea. We randomly text each other every now and then with a new one we came across. Last one was Elliott. I like it but he heard Everett and I think I like that better. There's also Emmett which I think is cute. I love the name Timothy but we have a friend with that name. We don't see him very often, though, so I might push for that one! :)


----------



## 3chords

We have picked our name, we originally had a list of 3 but then decided we really didn't like any of them and picked a random name out of the blue. We are pretty decisive so I don't think we'll be changing our names. Need a long-ish middle name that doesn't end in A if anybody had girl name suggestions!


----------



## star25

I like the name sawyer Juliet! Lots to do here but I'm glad it's home time tomorrow haha 

3c - Scarlett, Sophie, Emily, Amelie, rosalie, Bethany, faith, savannah, grace, 
It's hard to think of ones not with an a!


----------



## Kjw26

Star-so cool you are feeling movements now! And it sounds like you and your dd have been having so much fun together lately :)

Wish-I'm already uncomfortable and I'm only 18w lol. My back hurts when I sit and my upper stomach when I'm lying down. I'm so cheap about maternity clothes too lol. I just keep thinking I'll buy stuff only to grow out of it. Luckily my neighbor gave me a ton of maternity stuff and it all fits for now!

Juliet-that is exciting your next scan is with your ob! It's so exciting to graduate from the fertility clinic!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wish I am getting uncomfortable now too.


----------



## Juliet11

kj, yes!! i feel like it is a good step forwards to be with my regular obgyn now! 
star, all are cute but savannah my fav from your list! 
wish, those are some great names too! seems like you like ones that start with "E"

i am so excited to almost be 11 weeks. i wonder if it's the fertiliy work-up before the FET with so many meds and appointments, and then finding out it worked early on (compared to some people who may not know at first they are pregnant), and then more appts, etc, makes me feel like i should be further along based on all the time and meds put into this pregnancy already... did that make sense?? 

i am excited saturday i am done with all my meds but prenatal vitamins! no more PIO!!! 

kids are with the in-laws this afternoon/evening so i could get things done and rest. well i ended up watching Friends while preparing some activities for the kids to do tomorrow. it wasn't totally resting but it was nice to sorta veg out.


----------



## Wish2BMom

whew - glad you guys are starting to feel the physicality of all of this too and it's not me being a wimp! HA!

3c - Catherine (or with a K, this is my middle name!), I heard Kensington a long time ago and it stuck, anything with 'Mc' like McKenzie, and Isabelle was my fave girl name of the mo :)

juliet - I think you're right - I feel like I've been pregnant for a looong time, and I like your thought that it's b/c of alllll of the meds and monitoring we've done since the beginning. I read yesterday that I'm actually JUST NOW reaching the 5th month! I feel like it's my 7th! 
:wohoo: for no more PIO!!! I almost cried when I got to put that needle down!!!

big plans for this weekend? I had planned on no plans, and cleaning the nursery some more but apparently we have a baptism tomorrow morning, a party in the afternoon and then are watching football with a friend of DH's from work! None of these plans were scheduled by me, the resident calendar of the couple, so I forgot about them!!


----------



## star25

Sounds like a busy weekend wish! 
Today we went for a long walk then dd napped before a friend and her ds came round for couple hrs, then dh came home and we took dd straight to the seafront to go on the trampoline ms and so she could whizz along the harbour on her scooter which she is currently obsessed with lol

Tomorrow I'm meeting the same friend at the beach, her ds wants to see the lifeboats and we will probably have lunch at the cafe there before going home to make roast pork for dinner 

Juliet, Ooh yay for no more pio! What a relief for you 

My heartburn is horrific, it was my worst symptom with dd so been dreading it!


----------



## Juliet11

hi all!
star, do tums help? i had with my pregnancies, and already experiencing with this one, some heartburn... it is a pain! but often tums help me.

wish, sounds like a busy weekend! it's good to stay busy! but i am the same as wanting to get some stuff done and getting rest too. 

we had a bit of a busy weekend... well it is just saturday evening now. but i took my big kids to the neighbors for a birthday party, and i did a shop at the fabric store to try and make kids Halloween costumes. husband normally does not work weekends, but there was a work emergency and has been on a work call since 9 this morning!!!! a bit frustrating for me as i had to balance kids and things that needed to get done. 
i don't want time to go too fast, but i like certain times in life to speed up like this pregnancy! i can't wait for tuesday for the ultrasound! my mom has spilled to some of her close friends i am pregnant, even though i asked her not to! mainly because we have not told hubbys family (except his parents)... but not his siblings. i think 12-13 weeks would be when we tell them, and i am preparing a cute little announcement. anyway, i am super chatty tonight as the kids are preoccupied and one actually fell asleep on the couch!


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!
have good weekends?

mine was good in the end except i have come down with a cold. 
and i wanted to ask if frequent peeing is truly expected for some at my stage? 11 weeks. i am surprised by how much i have to go. and i wonder if my bladder is extra weak because my VBAC two years ago was really awful and i had bladder issues for a couple weeks after birth cause the muscles were so weakened from all the pushing. just wondering if there was a correlation.
did anyone else have frequent peeing towards end of first tri? i get up from laying down and have to go pee right away. and sometimes i pee, and think i am done so i wipe, but then i actually have to go a bit more!

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet, sounds like you had a busy weekend! 

I've had that since end of first tri, I've always had a weak bladder but it's definitely started earlier this time round than with dd, I was quite surprised but then thought because it's not number 1 lol 

I hope your cold gets better, it's horrible isn't it when out can't take a lot for it 

I've had a peaceful morning as a friend took dd to a playgroup and now she's back and asleep so I've managed to get some work done at home for a change to Dave going in 
I plan on starting maternity leave soon as I can which is near the even of Nov, early I know but I just plan on working as and when I can afterwards so doesn't make much difference 
Haven't got an appointment til 24 week midwife appointment and then the diabetes testing about a week later 

Going to get some gaviscon from dr some point this week as I'm going to get through quite a lot I think, is that what you meant by tums?


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!

sounds like everyone had great weekends! we did too - busy but we didn't stay at each thing too long so plenty of time to relax. Just really trying to deal with my sitting positions now - DH suggested we go buy a La-Z Boy soon! I'm all for that!! Maybe this week...

heartburn - it's AWFUL when it strikes right?? Tums help me within minutes, I'm so thankful for those. They are magical little nuggets. And yes, the peeing - if you're drinking a lot of water too, it doesn't help! Funny you said that about having to keep peeing - I've noticed that it comes out slow and I can't seem to increase the flow, so there's more in there than I think HAHA! What a weird sensation!

I hope your cold gets better, juliet! and yippeeeee for the scan tomorrow!! And then mine on Thurs!! :)

scoob - almost to V Day!!! YAY us!

also, super jealous that you're going on maternity leave in Nov, star!! I may be able to squeak out 10 weeks of it and I have to save every last bit of holiday/vacation/sick/excused time for it right now, since my job is so new.


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone! It's been a little bit since I checked in, but I just read through & got caught up.

uncomfortable- Yes! More and more every week. Also, my belly is starting to get in the way when I'm cooking lol. Anyone else?

peeing- I've always been a frequent pee-er, so I've been getting up nightly since probably 8-9 weeks. :wacko: At one point during the 2nd tri I was getting up twice a night, but now it's almost always just once.

maternity leave- I'm also going to have to wait until the last possible minute, but I might be able to get away with working from home starting in early-mid January :thumbup:

names- I like Sawyer, that's really cute! I also like Emmett wish. As for a middle girls name not ending in A, I think Vivian is kind of pretty.

heartburn- I'm on max dose Xantac and STILL need to take Tums occasionally. It's bad.

weight gain/maternity clothes- I've gained 11lbs so far but it feels like more. I'm in all maternity clothes at this point and loving it ;) The past few days it's been cooler so I've gotten to wear some of the new long sleeve shirts I got. So comfy!!!

My 22 week scan was great. Baby weighed 1 lb, 3oz & is in the 76th percentile. Still lying across me, usually face down. (Star, I think your boy is in the same position?) Cervix over 4cm which is great. All of my bloodwork looks good for now too. My GD test will be in 3 weeks on Oct 23rd. Registry is all done and baby shower will be on Nov 5th :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

star, how lovely for a friend to watch DD!! that is so nice to get things done. not sure what gaviscon is, but tums are an over the counter heartburn chew-able that helps relieve my heartburn. 

wish, i kept track last night and was up 4x to pee!! but i was drinking water for my scratchy throat. YAY for upcoming scans!!!!!!

scooby, where did you get your maternity clothes? that is amazing baby is over a lb, so jealous you are so far along! how exciting things are coming together already! i have to do GD early cause my last baby was 10lbs! 

afm, well i have kept you all updated. lots of thoughts always going through my head! just excited to be 12 weeks later this week and will finally tell family as i hear my mum has told another of her friends!!!!! 
scratchy throat going on that i hope doesn't get worse but just better! i have a feeling it is going to be a long week. DD has a cough that got worse so taking her in for a check today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

scooby - you've only gained 11lbs?? crazy!! :) My belly hasn't gotten in the way of cooking just yet but it has when trying to apply makeup - leaning over the sink/counter gets some push back from within! :haha:
I'm also having a harder time, um, 'keeping tidy down there' :blush: I can't see a lot now!!!
OH and I have that line, linea nigra or whatever, now! I didn't know if I'd get it, I guess my sister didn't. But lo and behold, there it is.

4x juliet?? yowza!! I hope you don't come down with a full-blown cold!


----------



## 3chords

star - lucky that you can go on maternity leave so early. I think that we can't go until 32 weeks (if we want the benefits to kick in) unless there is a medical reason. I think that I will go off around 32-33 weeks this time unless need to go earlier.

I can't believe I'm 20 weeks tomorrow. From 16-20 weeks the time has just flown by. Kind of scary!


----------



## star25

Jealous of the la z boy wish! I've got a rocking chair and stool in dd nursery which is pretty comfy, tbh part of my reason for going maternity leave early is cos I only just do enough hrs to be entitled to it £1 over a week and these next 2 months are my 'qualifying pay days' so they are what counts to whether or not I get maternity pay 
So I just want to make sure I get these next 2 months done then go as a babysitter for dd on one of the days a week is going to be difficult from October because of my sisters work 

Scooby, good news on the scan! Yes my boy has been in the same position for the last 2 scans haha 

Juliet, tums are the same as gaviscon, hope dd is better soon, coughs are the worst, they tend to hang around for so long 
It was nice this morning and she offered to take her into town as well this afternoon but I went with them, she has a little boy 6 weeks older than dd so she's brave, it's good to know she would do it anytime, I normally say I'm fine but I think I'm at a point I'm not afraid to accept people's help, my fiend loves having them both so I should let her more often! 

3c, I agree the last few weeks have flown by! 4 months to go!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, something is going on with me! need to fend it off as i can't get sick.
hubby is home also sick when he is sick he has to lay down like all the time. i have started laundry, vacuumed family room, made my bed, etc. i did take a nap after letting him sleep in though and he then tended to the kids and fed them breakfast. we are a good team but i definitely don't like having us both feel sick at the same time. 
wish i got that line with my first pregnancy, but i don't think i did with my second. i don't know if this was the right way, but after my pregnancy i was able to scrub it away! 

3chords, i hope when i get to 16 that i have 4 weeks that fly by like you! or anytime actually i would like a month to go quickly!

star, that is fabulous of your friend, you should let her do it weekly if she is up for it!!! i have a couple friends i can drop 1-2 of my kids off here and there, but a few of them have 4-5 kids themselves so i feel badly and only do it if i have to get someone to the doctor or something.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - that is very fortunate to have a friend like that! There's a big company here that I used to work for where a lot of my friends still work, they had a 'voluntary buy out', aka early retirement option, for a couple thousand employees this year. I keep joking to those that took it, asking if they are up for a new nanny position now!

juliet - noooo!! vitamins, chicken soup, OJ, rest! no cold for you! hahaha your first line about DH made me think of this awesome video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLj7fj-3L78

she cracks me up!

3c - you're right! these last 4 weeks have gone by quickly! I feel like I was just saying in response to Scooby that things didn't feel like they were going fast and I just wanted to make it to 24 weeks as soon as possible. Welp, 24 is this coming Monday! And with all of our plans coming up, I'll be at 26 in no time. But then we slow down a bit until Thanksgiving. Which is probably good...


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet- Oh no, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: I got some maternity stuff on Amazon, some at Kohl's and some on https://www.pinkblushmaternity.com/ <--- check their sale section, the clothes are really well made and comfy! And cute!

wish- yeah I was actually down a pound since my 18 week appointment. I thought that was weird! Haha I hear ya, it's very hard to take care of that whole situation now! :blush: I'm psyched for that 24 week milestone too, and after that 28 weeks!

3chords- Your pregnancy does seem to be flying by for some reason. Happy 20 Weeks!!

star- Too funny, my little guy has been positioned like this since my 12 week scan! They told me it's fine until 30 weeks, when they expect to see him moving into a head down position.

AFM, getting a lot of pressure/light pain in the lower belly over the past few days. It seems to get worse when I'm on my feet for a bit and lessens when I sit or lie down. Last night I could feel my muscles contracting for a minute and then relaxing, and when they relaxed the pain went away. So I'm guessing Braxton Hicks?? It's not bad pain at all, just a little tender/uncomfortable.


----------



## star25

I've had that muscle pain scooby, mainly when getting up out of bed, so uncomfortable


----------



## Wish2BMom

oooh I haven't had that yet. Maybe it is BH? Does your stomach get tight like a basketball?

I'm having a bout of fatigue right now. I just want to curl up under my desk and snooze.


----------



## 3chords

scooby, that does sound like BH.

I have had quite a bit of round ligament pain this time, had none of it with Henry. It's kind of annoying as it takes me by surprise but it's always gone fast. No BH yet, that I've noticed during my awake hours anyway.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, HILARIOUS video!!!! the will part, oh my gosh so funny!

scooby, thanks for link, i'll have to check them out!

3chords, when did your RLP start? i feel like i am having some but seems early. i have had it for all my pregnancies though. it is always sudden and totally catches me off guard.

AFM, FINALLY had my appt this morning!!! baby was moving around a ton! it was amazing to see and just gave me so much reassurance. measuring just right, heart beat good, everything looking great! i did tons of bloodwork, pee test, got flu shot and tons of paperwork. i was there over an hour. i have a NT ultrasound next week. i don't think i have had one of those before.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: juliet!!! I'm so happy your scan went well!! I'm sure your NT scan will go swimmingly! :)

really stupid BH question - do you always feel pain or can it just be tightening? My belly feels like a basketball right now but I think it's b/c I've been grazing and drinking my water all day and I'm just full to the max. I realize that's NOT BH b/c I've been feeling this way for an hour or more, but just wondering what to look for.


----------



## star25

Great news Juliet! 

Wish, I&#8217;m not too sure really if mine has been bh or rlp, I think more rlp but hard to say, very helpful I know! 
I&#8217;m with you on the tiredness, last 2 days have felt like I&#8217;m back in first tri!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I've only had some RLP I think. It's focused on the lower sides and only happens rarely and after I've been sitting for a bit. But my belly hasn't gone tense with pain. Just tense with water/food/gas! hahaha


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone!! 

Sorry I've been MIA!
I've been super busy recently and I finally was able to catch up on all that I've missed here!!

Juliet - Congrats on your great appt!!! I remember I was super nervous about the NT scan (I'm 35) but everything went well and I'm sure yours will too!! 

star - I wish I could take a maternity leave in November!! Let me live vicariously through you!! 

scooby - wow! they measured the baby's weight at your 22 week scan!? that's awesome!! My midwife didn't even measure my belly at the 24 week scan..!! also, you've caught up to me!! My GD test is on 10/29! 

3chords - Happy 20 weeks!! I feel like time is flying for you!! :D

wish - I get that tightening too. It feels totally different from BH or RLP.. Just a tight stomach. It usually only happens for me at night so I'm assuming its just my stomach being swollen from all the food and water throughout the day?? 

afm - nothing much to report here. 25+5. I get lots of RLP after emptying my bladder recently. getting uncomfortable in certain positions.. all normal stuff I assume! My next appt is 10/29 when I'll get my T-dap and flu vaccine as well as my GD test!!


----------



## star25

Hi ko, wow nearly 26 weeks already! I&#8217;m 22 tomorrow, it&#8217;s suddenly going very quick 
Haha well I only do 12 hours a week because of childcare so I&#8217;m not gaining too much by leaving early 

Nothing to report here either, feeling movement more often now as before was only when I got into bed at night but now I feel it during the day too 
We&#8217;re on holiday this weekend, staying at the airport fri night then leave early Saturday morning for Ibiza so I probably won&#8217;t be checking in as much 
Hope any appointments go well!


----------



## Juliet11

star, yay for it going quickly now! have a lovely vaca!

koj, do you remember how long the appointment was roughly? is it lengthy like 45-60 mins or much shorter? i am hoping that department calls me with any information i may need. i am not too nervous... i am 36. but is it current age or egg age that is a factor? like my eggs were retrieved when i was 31, so hope that helps. 

oh so Saturday i will go in for an early GD test, because my DD was large at birth. normally they dont do the GD till later in pregnancy. and then Monday is NT scan... 

who else was having an appointment this week?? hope everything goes smoothly!!!

my cold has gotten a bit worse so another day where we stay home and be lazy!


----------



## koj518

star - enjoy your holiday and happy early 22 weeks!!! I think 20-25 flew by for me too! but for some reason 28 weeks (my next milestone) seems so far away!! haha

juliet - I think my NT scan was only about 20~30min. My anatomy scan was about 45min~1hr because baby boy wouldn't stop moving!! Both scans were so fun though :) enjoy every second of it!! and yes, you're right. its the egg age that matters :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj - 25+5 is awesome!! that seems so far for me but it's only 2 weeks away :haha: my sense of time is so off right now! And yeah, I think the tight end-of-day belly is just b/c its full of water and food.

juliet - yeah I think the NT scan is pretty quick as long as baby cooperates - simply a measurement of the neck between the skin and spine, I think. So like a regular scan but with a couple extra stops. And yes, I can double confirm what koj said - it's egg age, not your age. I've been able to skip a lot of 'high risk' things b/c my eggs were from a 24 yr old donor. 

star - yay for movements all day! have a GREAT holiday! ahhhh, "Ibiza" just sounds amazing...

afm - next scan is tomorrow morning! can't wait! I kinda hope they are moving and jiggling b/c I'm curious to SEE what's going on in there that I feel all the time outside!


----------



## star25

Sorry you still have the cold Juliet, my eggs were retrieved at 31 too, now 34
My anatomy scan only took about 15-20 mins, he was very co operative, just not with a good pic! Dd when I had hers took more like 45 mins!


----------



## Juliet11

yay! i am excited for the scan, but hoping not too long. my friend with 1 one kid not in school is going to watch my 3 kiddos! i appreciate it but don't want to be gone all morning. my hospital is only 15 mins away but the parking there is awful. so i told her i would be gone 10am to 12pm at the latest. hopefully back by 11:30, my scan is at 10:30. 

i can't believe i never did this before! 
yeah star i remember anatomy scans to be much longer! although my first was with twins so that was extra long :D

wish, let us know how your scan goes!!! how many weeks are you again?


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - that sounds like a reasonable time to give. Yeah, my anatomy scan was about 1 hr.

Great scan this morning! The boys look wonderful, though they are both breach now. Buggers. Twin A's feet and legs were tucked under him and he was face down, 1lb 7oz, HB of 148 and stubborn to give us a profile pic but we finally got one. Twin B's feet were up by his head, he was facing up, 1lb 5oz, HB of 140, more than happy to give a profile pic. He'll be my snuggly, calm Mama's boy :haha:
Now I know what the punches/kicks directly on my bladder and cervix have been - their little feet! They were so cute to watch move around. <3
I asked her to measure my uterine growth, just to see where my body actually is - 31 weeks. I'm only at 23+4!! 

next scan is 11/3 and glucose test the week after that.

leaving tomorrow morning for NYCC - can't wait! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## star25

AHh wish that all sounds wonderful,glad you had a good scan, how cute!


----------



## koj518

wish - congrats on a wonderful scan! wow!! 31+ weeks!! :happydance: Do you already have a planned delivery date scheduled? you're definitely closer to the goal line than I am!!

juliet - I think the NT scan is usually very quick as long as your baby cooperates ;) Unlike star's, mine was very squirmy and kept moving away from the wand so they literally had to remeasure the NT about 10 times (or maybe even more!?) 

star - ah! everyone's got nice young eggs!! Mine were retrieved at 34!! :dohh:


----------



## Juliet11

thanks guys! i am excited for the NT on monday. another chance to see my little pumpkin! 

wish, what a great scan!!! nycc like new york city?? enjoy your trip! 

i had requested hospital records from my VBAC, and they are sooooo long and of course hard to understand all the medical abbreviations. i would like to do another VBAC, but it was such an awful experience... thankfully i have lots of time to decide!


----------



## Wish2BMom

what's a VBAC?

koj - only measuring at 31 weeks b/c of twins, but i'm really at 23+4 today. :) Not that far ahead of you! I just wanted to know how big I was physically since I was getting so uncomfortable.

I'm so excited - we just went to get a new recliner! My back is so grateful for its delivery next Wed!! :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and NYCC = New York ComiCon in NYC! :haha: my friend and I go for the crowd watching, celebri-stalking and all around wonderful immersion in the city for a weekend! We have 2 great dinners planned, have to get some NY pizza (duh), goodies from this place called Schmackers or something. Just a weekend of fun for us 2 girls!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, VBAC is a vaginal birth after a c-section.
oh NYCC, that sounds really fun!!! yeah new york style pizza, yum !!!! 

koj, 34 isn't bad!!! 

talked to a prenatal dietitian... i really need to make some changes!!!!! not excited but it will be good for me and my GD test on saturday will also help us know how serious i need to be about changes. never had GD, but i am heavier then before, last baby was heavy, im older, i guess these could all be factors. i have no energy to make homemade meals... so that is hard. but she encouraged oatmeal eating, whole grains, wild rice, nuts which i like not love but can totally stomach some, etc.


----------



## Juliet11

how was everyone's weekends? some of you are on vaca!! hope it's a lovely time!!
anyone else have ultrasounds or tests this week?

afm, i had this nasty cold/cough and so didn't go in for the GD test. will have to figure that out later this week. tomorrow i have my NT ultrasound, so super excited for seeing my little pumpkin! and a bit nervous but i am sure things will be fine. i'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, juliet!!!

I was thinking about your diet changes - some of those you can incorporate in easily (rather than having to make full-on meals) - some of the organic expensive bread can be GREAT for oatmeal and whole grains and then you can just make some toast in the morning with peanut butter on top (there are your nuts!). And I don't know if you've ever had overnight oats/muesli but that would be something awesome for you that you could make at night and then have it be ready to reach for in the morning. I had some AMAZING muesli this weekend - they had small chopped almonds, blueberries, blackberries, bananas, strawberries, cinnamon, little balls of honey all in it. SO GOOD. And a side of blueberry panna cotta. I'd be an idiot to think I could replicate it but it gave some really good ideas of things you can incorporate into it to make it even healthier. 

NYC was so fun! We went to a couple panels, saw the stars of Orville (Seth MacFarlane had to Skype in but it was still cool), Marvel's Agents of SHIELD and some other wacky shows that had stars like Elijah Wood and such on them. Then walked around and people-watched at the Convention Center, my friend bought some legos for her kids. And then we walked around Manhattan and ate our way through the city for the rest of the time. Oh, and caught Olivia Wilde coming out the back stage door of the play she was doing on Broadway and got a pic with her. She's so cute!

I think the boys enjoyed all of the walking and eating b/c when I laid down finally Saturday night, they were bouncing around going nuts. My stomach looked like waves and pops of an ocean! 
24 weeks today! Another milestone in the books but I really cannot wait until 30 now. 
I'm starting to fret a little about my work clothes fitting for the rest of my time. I REALLY don't want to sink money into new things for only a few months but I think I'm going to have to. I'm going to check out Motherhood tonight to see if they have anything cute on sale. Ugh.

How is everyone else doing? Lots of busy ladies on this thread! :)


----------



## Juliet11

wish, thanks for the ideas! is muesli a cold cereal that can be warmed up? like the muesli i thought i knew was a box cereal but i supposed it could be fixed up to be warm. those are great foods to mix in!!! i like fruits and cinnamon, and a bit of nuts like almonds can be okay too!
sounds like a super fun trip for you!!! i would love to go back to NYC, have only done one quick trip probably 10 years ago. 

NT went great today. baby was doing flips! tests negative in the categories so feeling relief about that. baby measured ahead which was really weird cause of my FET my EDD is pretty exact. but not going to worry about that for now. next ultrasound isn't till anatomy at 20 weeks. so a long 8 weeks to wait for that!!! but will stay busy with the holidays. 
my doctor does the doppler when i go back at 15 weeks along.


----------



## star25

Great news Juliet! 

Just popping in as still in Ibiza til sat, haven&#8217;t left the resort which is nice knowing the closest I have to walk is to the swimming pool! 

Dd is sleeping better here too, although half the night in bed with us! 

Wish, I can imagine the party going on in there haha! Glad you had a great time too

All seems well here, feeling movement day and night although not major strong or all the time but it&#8217;s more, 2 days ago I also saw movement from the outside so that was good!


----------



## koj518

wish - Happy belated v-day! Sounds like you had a lovely trip! I had the same issue with dancing baby in my belly this weekend! at one point his small limb was in an area that made me super uncomfortable so I had to push him out of there!! I have to say though, I enjoyed every bit of the uncomfortableness :) 

juliet - congrats!!! The wait in the early weeks are torture!! but I hope 8 weeks fly by for you :) If it makes you feel better, my last scan was at 18weeks and I won't have another one until at least 36 weeks.. :( I wanna see my baby!!

star - I love seeing movement from the outside too!! I hope you're enjoying your vacation!! I'm jealous!!

afm - I've had a crazy active baby for the past 3 days. He just will not stop moving day and night! I was telling my husband, if this is any indication of how he will behave outside of the womb, we're in trouble!


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - I'm sure it can be heated up to your liking! Just the preparation is overnight (I think the oats have to soak in the milk or whatever is used to make it squishy). I'd even think all of the fruits can be added in the next day too. But add the cinnamon and whatever else the night before so that flavor grows. Mmmmmm! Yeah, i was confused when I saw it called 'muesli' b/c I've heard of 'Mueslix' the cereal. :haha:
This looks like a good article/recipe to follow:
https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/how-make-overnight-oats-jar-recipe-article
I might have to do this this weekend!!

Also - AWESOME that your NT scan went so well!!! Almost out of the first tri!!! WOOP!!! :wohoo:
I agree that the wait between the NT scan and the next one is complete torture. I'm so thankful to have scans every 4 weeks now. I typically have plenty to do in between so it's not as painful of a wait. 

star - sooooo (jealous and) happy that your Ibiza trip is going so well! That's awesome that DD is sleeping better, at least you're getting rest too. 

koj - haha! we should set up playdates now for our little crazies so they can tire each other out!

yeah so shopping happened yesterday. More than I expected but they had a great Columbus Day sale and I bought only 2 things that were full-priced. I found some cute shirts that were on clearance with an additional % off, some nursing bras, more comfortable leggings (buy one get one free!) and a pair of pants. I should be all set now!! I now have a cute shirt/leggings combo for the shower too.

So when the heck does the 3rd tri start officially?? My apps say 'now that you're heading into the 3rd tri' or 'now that you've started the 3rd tri, time to start thinking about...' and I didn't think it started until week 28? how would it be week 24?? or I guess technically I have 24 weeks under my belt and am IN the 25th week...so confusing!


----------



## 3chords

Wish2B - 3rd tri starts at 28 weeks. You're not that far off now!

star - sounds like a great vacation. Hope you're getting nice sun and good food to go with it!

We are off to Disney on Thursday for a week with my parents and DS. He is very excited to go to "Forida" and to fly a plane. Hope it's not a disappointment for him when he actually sees the interior of the plane lol!

Have steady movement as well, have been able to see it from the outside for a few weeks but it's pretty similar to DS when I also had an anterior placenta. Always feels a bit muffled. Since this is the last baby we are having I guess I'll never know the difference between this and a posterior placenta kick!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, 3c - that's what I thought!

ohhh have fun in Forida! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

man I am dog tired today, just wiped out. Was up AGAIN at 2:30, up for cereal around 3:15, fell asleep for a bit on the couch and then got too hot, moved back up to bed. Alarm goes off at 5:50. Ugh. I'm getting a little bit of a cold too, so runny nose, sleeping with my mouth open, now I'm thirsty. lovely, huh? 

I'm starting to get kinda frustrated with my job too. It's so boring and uninspiring. I still don't have much to do but what I do have is blah. I don't know a lot, still learning, but every time I learn something new, it's just not interesting! And I REALLY miss working from home. B/c I'm so slow, I could stand to be home getting things done. Instead, I sit in my cubicle and re-look at presentations and scour the internet. I HATE feeling unproductive! 
Scooby - I'd help you out with your mass of stuff if I could!!

I know this will most likely come in handy when I have 2 babies, but still - I'd think I'd prefer something interesting to come back to. And this isn't it. I had a hunch when I was interviewing, but it's such a good company (stable, big, local) that I was willing to overlook my personal interests in the role for the greater good. 

Maybe I can look for something new in a year or so. :shrug: Maybe I'm just feeling a little down today for the first time, or just tired. :sad1: And I can't take any personal days b/c, well, a) I just started under 2 months ago and b) I have to save ANY time that I have for maternity.

Sorry for the whining! I needed to get that out of my head. :)


----------



## Juliet11

wish, hang in there! maybe it was just an off day for you! vent here anytime you need to! and thank you for recipe link!!!! 

3chords, enjoy vaca to disney!!!

koj, yay for crazy active baby!!!!

star, hope you are having a great trip!!

sorry if i missed anyone.

afm, just chugging along with a busy week and we all still have coughs but not as bad as the weekend thankfully. i feel like some symptoms are not as obvious and annoying, like less gassy, not AS tired but still get bouts of overwhelming sleepyness! tomorrow i should make it in for my GD testing.. hope that goes well. and just feeling some excitement in that im 12 weeks, 13 on the weekend and can start to share with people. told a few close friends on sunday. it is fun to share the good news :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, Juliet! :hugs: yesterday was just an off day, for sure. I was better when I got home. Our furniture was delivered and it all looks so good, I'm so happy. And my recliner was HEAVEN! I still needed a little pillow under my back but the rest was divine. And feeling the boys bouncing around later was typical heaven. :) AND I got a better sleep - didn't let myself get up to eat, just made myself try to get back to sleep instead. The boys woke up again too so I got to have a little time with them. :)

So glad some symptoms are waning a bit for you - that's how it should be, right? 2nd tri, here you come!!! Oh, SO fun telling people!! I know this is your 4th so maybe not big plans but do you have any big plans for it? What about gender reveal?

What's weird and let me know if this is normal/possible - I think I'm feeling more defined pokes now, from the outside? Like what could actually be a sharp little elbow or hand, rather than a general bump? I might melt if this is what is happening!! :cloud9:

koj - how are you feeling? You're uber-close to 3rd tri, right?

star - how beautiful is Ibiza? I am imagining glistening blue seas. Ahhhh

dogmommy, kjw - how are you girls doing??

3c - have fun in Disney! World or Land?

scooby - I kinda want to write your name as Scoobley now for the 2 of you! HA! When is your shower again? Nov? Did you get all of the weirdness tackled with your BFFs and sister?


----------



## koj518

wish - a playdate is not out of the question since I live in central mass and you in NH! haha I used to go to Keene all the time when I had friends up there! Yes, I'm a week and a day away from 3rd tri!! I can't believe it!! I feel like the 2nd tri flew by...!! I think since you have twins, you're technically in your 3rd tri if you just count the weeks you'll be pregnant and divide by 3 ;) haha

3c - Enjoy Disney!! I'm actually gonna be there in a week for work! Not as fun as your vacation, but hopefully I'll get to have a bit of fun!
I have an anterior (and fundal) placenta too! My friend has a posterior placenta and you can actually feel the baby's limbs sticking out and you can feel the baby move if you push him! I'm jealous! 

juliet - happy almost 2nd tri and sharing with people!!! It's so much fun to share the good news!!!

Just realized I have 3 months to go! :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

wish, so happy to hear about furniture and recliner!!! that is GREAT!! and then of course feeling the babies is awesome :) oh and better sleep, that is heavenly!!! pregnant moms deserve good sleep!! 
i am happy to be inching my way into 2nd tri. no big plans, but maybe a gender reveal! although my energy to do fun stuff like that is pretty low. my DD 2nd birthday is next week and I am thinking just having our local familes over, which is 4 people, so pretty small. 

koj, so nice only 3 months left for you!!!

took 1 hour glucose test this morning. the drink is TERRIBLE that I have to drink and you get 5 mins to drink it all. ugh i wanted to throw up but i knew that would make me have to start over. 

and now i just wait for results! and i forgot to ask when to expect the results.


----------



## Wish2BMom

you did the glucose already?? I don't do mine until the first week of Nov! how come you had to do yours so early?


----------



## Juliet11

wish, DD was 10 lbs when she was born so they want to be extra cautious. i didn't have GD either pregnancies, but because of her birth weight, i have to do the test now. it'll be good to know, and likely i don't but of course if i did i would want to know :) 
anyone remember how long till those test results come back?


----------



## Juliet11

yay! glucose test results back and they look good. they came in at 10 tonight so i will get an email from my doctor tomorrow, but i was well below the max of normal range. woohoo!! one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's awesome, juliet!! great week of news for you!!

anyone have fun plans for the weekend? obviously besides those ALREADY in fun Disney or Ibiza!! :)

We are hopefully going to work on the nursery and just cleaning the upstairs before we get flooded with guests next week. My mom, sister and 2 nieces come into town Wed night for my shower next weekend. Plus more family ON that weekend, not necessarily staying over but at least spending lots of time with us. So we've got some work to do!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, sounds fun and busy to have family coming to town! it will be nice and will help make time fly by i bet!

it's our anniversary Sunday so i took the kids to grandparents for the night tonight, so hubby and i could go out to dinner and walk around town a bit and have a good sleep! kids have been waking me up nightly for a couple months now so i am just so tired. 
i have a small concern... i am feeling bloated or maybe showing already, and i am worried cause i am only 13 weeks now and don't want to grow rapidly. 
maybe it is just bloat and it will calm down. i feel like i expand when i eat, so maybe it is bloat and i should eat smaller more frequent meals.


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet great news about the GD test! I honestly feel sooooo much bigger after I eat. When I wake up in the morning I honestly feel like my bump is gone. Then I eat and there it is! Haha 

Wish that's so exciting your shower is next weekend! We registered yesterday at Babies R Us and it was so much fun!

Koj I feel like it's going so fast for you! I still remember you getting your BFP! So cool you are feeling so much movement.

Star and 3c hope you ladies are having a lovely trip!

Scooby, kjw hope you ladies are doing well!

Afm my 20 week ultrasound went well. It was very cool! I couldn't believe everything you could see. And yesterday we registered which took forever but we had so much fun! I do go see one my OBs tomorrow for a check up. I feel good but I've had MUCH more watery discharge which has me a bit worried!


----------



## star25

Juliet, hope you&#8217;re all feeling better now and great news on the test! Mine is 2nd November 

Wish, I can&#8217;t wait to feel more like you described, sometimes I definitely feel bits digging in my side which is uncomfortable! Ibiza was lovely , we didn&#8217;t go anywhere out the resort so quite restful, beach in the morning and then dd napped for nearly 2 hrs so I did too then the rest of the day by the pool and evening entertainment, was all inclusive too so didn&#8217;t have to worry about meals, drinks and snacks which was handy! 

3c, hope you&#8217;re having a great time at Disney if you&#8217;re there already, bet Henry is loving it! We&#8217;re thinking of going start of December by I&#8217;m a bit wary of all the walking in 5 more weeks time so still thinking about it 

Ko, glad you are well, yay for 3 months to go! Feels like it&#8217;s flying by for all of us 

Dogmommy, glad alll went well for the scan, I had a lot of watery discharge with dd which they checked wasn&#8217;t the fluid but all was ok, maybe ask for reassurance?


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning ladies! sounds like everyone had a great weekend planned :) 

dogmommy - that's awesome that the scan went so well!! And another one this week! yippee! Such a relief, huh? And yes, couldn't agree more how cool it is with all they can see. It's so amazing.

star - your trip sounds soooooo relaxing! just what you needed, I'm sure. Not long until you're off of work now, huh?

afm - my weekend was good. Got almost all of the cleaning done that I wanted. We bought the new vacuum and picked up so much crap out of the carpet, I felt so gross! Glad that's done. Washed some of the baby stuff that we have inherited so far - burp clothes and socks and a couple onesies. I seem to remember, though, but I'm supposed to use a different detergent for baby stuff? Can anyone confirm? I just threw the stuff in with my laundry and used Tide. 

The babies are getting so strong now - some of their movements absolutely take my breath away! I made the rookie mistake of poking Baby A right before I fell asleep the other night. I hadn't felt him in a bit and wanted peace of mind. I was hoping for just a little nudge back but apparently I woke him up completely and it was Dance Party Time. AND he woke his brother up. They were out of control for quite a bit but finally settled down. Then last night I think I learned that eating ice cream an hour and a half before bedtime is not a good idea. They were wriggling around so much when i was ready to be lights out!


----------



## star25

Haha that&#8217;s so funny about the dance party! I can&#8217;t imagine what it must be like having 2 wriggling around lol 

I&#8217;ve got about 4 weeks left of work, childcare is getting difficult so just need to go soon as I&#8217;m allowed 

Keeping busy at the moment planning dd 2nd birthday on 1st Dec 
So far I&#8217;ve booked &#8216;elsa&#8217; to come and see her on the morning of her birthday and her 3 year old cousin, she stays for about 40 mind, brings a present and reads a story so she will love that, then an afternoon tea that day for family 
The next day is her party with her friends so ive booked a music and dance entertainer that afternoon and my friend is a private caterer so arranged the food with her and she also does glitter parties where you have glitter &#8216;painted&#8217; on your face etc 
I know I&#8217;ve got 6 weeks til her birthday but I want to keep busy lol

Think I&#8217;ve got midwife this Thursday and need to book my whooping cough and flu vaccinations for this week , haven&#8217;t had any appointments for nearly 4 weeks now!


----------



## star25

Dd having a bump cuddle and couple pics from Ibiza
 



Attached Files:







49E33B91-22F1-46D8-BE1D-0F61230F079D.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









03C31ACD-E75D-40EC-8425-AB28EC18A25C.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 7









2BC9D897-986D-4AF2-89BD-DE0E3003CBEE.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









179AD16E-5434-4A14-BBD3-D893DD7EB68D.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, star, she is precious!!! what wonderful plans you have for her bday, sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone, glad no GD for me, but will be testing again, i think it is between 24-28 weeks here... so end of December/early January likely. 

star, what a fun birthday party planned!!! she is lucky!!!
my DD is 2 this Thursday, and with feeling so tired and we had coughs for two weeks, i decided to keep it quite small and just have family over for cake, ice cream, fruit, and do some opening presents... very small and quiet. my twins turn 5 in the spring, so planning a big party for that, but then realized this baby is due 2 weeks after their bday which means baby could come early, and mess up birthday plans! so need to think that through. 

wish maybe have ice cream for breakfast? hehe! 
I did end up using dreft because one of my twins had sensitive skin and switching to dreft cleared up the irritation... kept it up for about six months. Then switched back and all was fine then. Every baby is different i guess because my other two didn't need the special detergent. 

afm, things are pretty quiet on the appointments and such now. two weeks from tomorrow i check in with my doctor. she does the doppler, so no ultrasound. but i have my anatomy scan scheduled a few days after thanksgiving! so excited for that! i really want to see baby again! 
i am going through the toys and found some items we don't want but a friend would like! i really think i will spend this whole pregnancy trying to organize our house better and clear out excess stuff we don't need!


----------



## star25

Thank you wish, I like it that if I don&#8217;t have anymore babies she will be my only girl and bff lol

Juliet, we were away for dd 1st bday so didn&#8217;t even have a little party with family so thought we would do it his year, although her friends party will only be little with 5 friends and maybe 3 of their siblings who are all 5 
I hope the twins birthday party all goes to plan on the spring, I bet they are so cute!

There were town boys in Ibiza who were about 3/4 and they were so cute and funny! One took a shine to dd and in the evening she kept going up to the wrong one and trying to hold his hand and he would just give her a funny look then she would go to the right one and he would hold her hand and cuddle her, it was so adorable 

Booked my whooping cough and flu jabs today, midwife Thursday but haven&#8217;t given me a time yet as usual, I haven&#8217;t got anymore scans now, just gd test on the 2nd nov then 4 weekly midwife appointments


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - you have so many things to look forward to! I bet your pregnancy is going to fly, especially since your 2nd tri is almost all holidays. What do you usually do for Thanksgiving? We usually host, which I still want to try to do this year. I could get away with doing little to nothing, but it's the packed house that I may not want. Still thinking about it...

star - omg, that story about your DD and the little boys melted me! How adorable!! And no more scans?? :(

I think I get my whooping cough and flu vaccines at my next appt, 11/3. I didn't get them at the last one b/c I was leaving for NYC the following morning and didn't want any flu symptoms while there, or for my immune system to be so much worse that I picked something up from just the traveling. So that'll be taken care of then. That date is also a scan, I think I get scans from hereon out. AND I think that after this one, I move to every 2 weeks from week 28-32. And then my glucose test is 11/9 or so.

I was also able to determine yesterday that this 'rib' or under rib pain I've been feeling is baby B's head! I pushed on it a bit yesterday b/c that feels better and I got a little push back. I think he must be stretching out and pushing up or something. SO painful. It's almost like a burning sensation.

I also had something weird happen early this morning. I got up at 4 for some cereal and then went back to bed, propping myself up on pillows with one under my knees. I was just about to fall asleep when I started to feel nauseous, I started to sweat, my ears started ringing and I felt like I was going to pass out or puke or something. I went to the bathroom and nothing happened but it was SO weird. It freaked me out. I set my alarm for another hour later so I could try to sleep it off. I guess it could have been low blood sugar (I had dinner at 6 last night and then nothing else to eat until the cereal) or the babies were on an artery or something. I still felt a little off driving in this morning, but I picked up a bagel and coffee and things seem ok now. Sheesh. What do you ladies think? Seems weird to have a blood sugar drop AFTER eating cereal, and I was propped up right so the babies shouldn't have been on an artery. But I guess crazier things have happened.


----------



## koj518

star - awww!!!! love the pics! your DD is precious!!! 

juliet - I hate the lulls between appointments..!! I won't have another scan for a LOOONG time. last one was 18weeks and next will probably be 36. I wanna see my baby!! Take in everything at your anatomy scan!!

wish - I had a similar thing happen to me a few weeks ago, right after breakfast! I started to cold sweat, felt light headed.. ran to the bathroom, and for me things came out both ends (sorry TMI). It was the weirdest thing.. but I felt 10000% better after my trip to the bathroom. I have no clue what happened either!


----------



## Wish2BMom

weird!!! I think the weirdest part was being almost unconscious (asleep) and having to wake up to feel like I was going to go unconscious again! :wacko:
I ate a bagel and coffee did the trick. So bizarre! I'm sorry it happened to you too!


----------



## Juliet11

star, i say now i will do something for the twins come april, but i bet when it comes down to it, and i am like huge and super pregnant i will not want to throw them a party. maybe my mom or hubby will take it over at that point!!!!
good to get your jabs booked! seems like things are moving nicely forward for you!! but seems like many of us are going to be going longer stretches between scans now!

koj, yep i am counting down till anatomy scan, can't wait!!! booked an early morning one so hubby should have no problem coming along and being just a bit late to work. he hasn't told work of the pregnancy but probably will after 20 week scan. 
wish, thanksgiving will be 10 mins away at my moms! since my brothers that live out of town are coming into town, she has the most space and is a pro at doing dinner. but i will do some hors d'oeuvrs, and probably mashed potatoes and rolls or something. love me some thanksgiving carbs! 
wish your incident sounds so strange! i am trying to think if i ever had that happen. i just remember in past pregnancies being super sweaty at night on a regular basis. do you ever get up from a laying position too fast? glad it sounds like you are feeling better. how packed does your house get for Thanksgiving? i typical like having parties or get togethers at my house, but during pregnancy i am so unmotivated and uninterested in all the chaos!! do what is best for you! but definitely have everyone chip in and help with preparations!


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - I'm starting to think now it was that I wasn't propped up enough or I slunk over when I fell asleep and my uterus was pressing on that artery. Last night i was up at 2am and instead of propping myself up, I went down on to the recliner and got into a good position and ended up falling asleep (after cereal, of course) around 4:15. It wasn't bad, thankfully. I see myself doing this a lot in the next couple of months...

Thanksgiving at my house can be anywhere from 10 people to 20, depending on other people's plans with their in-laws. This year we might be closer to the 20 mark b/c my folks are coming up and my BIL moved his family here in the sprint. 5 of those will be kids, though - ages 14 down to 1. Everyone always helps out with everything - we assign people sides and apps, my husband has been grilling the turkey the past couple of years, which opens the oven up for everything else. One aunt always does the dishes, multiple times throughout the day/night. Another aunt always shows up later and brings tons of desserts. So we really just provide the space, some apps, the turkey, football on the TV and games! (ooooh I'm getting myself all excited now!!)


----------



## star25

Thank you ko, I look at her and still can&#8217;t believe she&#8217;s min sometimes after waiting so long

Wish, that sounds awful, recliner sounds comfier though, glad you&#8217;re feeling better and can somehow get some sleep 
I love the sounds of your thanksgiving, reminds me of our xmas a few years ago when we had 20 for dinner, fun chaos!
Last year we all had it at our mums so this year I&#8217;m looking forward to just he 3 of us for xmas day 

I&#8217;ve got 2 dead arms now, in hindsight wasn&#8217;t a good idea to have the flu and whooping cough jabs on the same day, 1 in each arm and they ache soo much that it was uncomfortable to sleep on, I remember this with dd and when you can&#8217;t lay on your back it&#8217;s not fun!


----------



## Juliet11

i love holiday talk! it is so fun! i enjoy this time of year for lots of reasons!

star, sorry about your arms.. hoping by now they are better?

wish, sounds like thanksgiving would be well divided out! that would be good!
any more weird spells?

my youngest turned 2 today! we had 2 from my side, 2 from hubby, '(thats all our local family) and my best friend with her husband and 2 year old. it was small but so lovely!!! cake and ice cream, martinellis, and then we opened presents and chatted. very mellow but just how i wanted it! 
i continue to feel bloated. and the pregnancy dietitian i spoke with encouraged very minimal weight gain and i dont know how that is going to happen!!! i always gain a lot!!! i get cravings and indulge which isn't healthy but it is what it is. i have added lots of oatmeal, some nuts, foods with beans, and other things she recommended to my diet. and slowly getting energy to workout a bit but not full speed at all. 
10/31 i go to my doctor, and she does a doppler, so counting down to that cause it is always reassuring to at least hear baby!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! I've fallen so behind on this group but I'm happy to see everyone is still doing great. <3 I'll be able to keep up more after we finish moving my office to our new location, but I just wanted to say hi!

My GD test is on Monday (blech). Really hope I pass!

What does everyone have going on this weekend? My stepson is unexpectedly coming up which is a nice surprise & tomorrow we're going to a local farm to pick out pumpkins and get some mums, pie & apples. Loving this beautiful fall weather!!!


----------



## 3chords

Good luck with the GD test Scooby! 

We are back from vacation so not a whole ton planned for the weekend. One of my best friends' Mom passed away last night so there may be a funeral this weekend. Otherwise we are celebrating one of my SIL's birthdays on Sunday and then my in-laws are taking all the grandsons to the museum in the afternoon so we will have some peace and quiet at home for a few hours!


----------



## star25

Juliet, arms are better now which is a relief! Happy birthday to your little girl, party sounds perfect, I&#8217;ve got such a sweet tooth I always find it hard to resist! I don&#8217;t know how much weight I have put on, think with dd it was just under 2st by the end but this time I have been more hungry, don&#8217;t think I want to know haha 

Scooby, hope you pass your gd, mine is on the 2nd nov, I&#8217;m looking forward to the good excuse of sitting around in peace for 2 hours lol 
We haven&#8217;t got any plans yet this weekend, hopefully do something tomorrow with dh if he doesn&#8217;t decide to work 

3c sorry to hear about your loss, how sad for everyone xx


----------



## koj518

Juliet - happy 2nd trimester!! and happy birthday to your little one!! 

star - I'm getting my flu shot and Tdap next week as well! recently, flu shots have been getting really painful, don't you think? 

3c - sorry to hear about your friend's mom :( 

scooby - good luck on Monday! 

Sounds like we all have appointments coming up! I also have my glucose test next Friday! I'm going to Orlando for work starting this weekend. Such a fun place to be, but work is going to kill me and I won't be able to do anything fun :( oh well.. I'll probably be MIA next week but I'll talk to you guys when I get back!


----------



## Juliet11

scooby, good luck with the test! hope your drink doesn't taste like mine did. some friends say the orange one is better then the lemon or lime like one i had. what are mums? sounds like a fun weekend!

koj, thank you!!! 2nd tri finally!

3c, sorry about your friends mom :(

so when is everyone's next appts? i am the 31st.
tonight we went to a pumpkin train thing. it was fun to do an outing, and there were no crowds so really chill. the way i like things!!

i am trying to cut back on the sweets! but my mom made our favorite cake for DD birthday so i finished that today. and had like 6 oreos!!! waahhhhh


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

sounds like we have some exciting things coming up this week and next! 

scooby - good luck on your GD test! I hope you pass with flying colors! And good luck on the rest of your move. I hope it goes swiftly and you can come back to chatting with us!

juliet - glad your arms are better. I'm getting both at the same time time next week (11/3 - my next scan). Happy birthday to the littlest one - sounds like you had a great day. Not a ton of hosting. And happy 2nd tri!!!

3c - I'm so sorry about your best friend's mom. Was it sudden or expected? not that either are great, obviously. But I hope there was some time to prepare and say goodbyes. :(

koj - have fun in FL! Enjoy the weather! I hope you can make it out to do something fun while there. 

I agree with cutting back on sweets - we had a lot this weekend! My shower went wonderfully - I almost cried a couple of times. I was just so overwhelmed with everyone's generosity and love. We got a lot of what we registered for, thank goodness. Now to figure out what is leftover...
My family visit was awesome too, as well as the extended family we had over after the shower. We had about 20+ people and they all stayed from about 3-8:30. It was a long day - I was up at 7 prepping for that, then the shower at 11, then back home to host at 2:30. Crazy! But we all chilled yesterday, which was great. Everyone heads home today, dropping them off at the airport in a few hours. :( But I'll have my Mom back, and my Dad, in a month for Thanksgiving.

Next appt is 11/3 - scan and shots. Then the GD test the following week on 11/9.
I got info on classes last week, so I'll have to start scheduling those. And a hospital tour. Yikes! That's what Nov is going to be all about b/c by Thanksgiving, I'll be 30 weeks and I'm really expecting to go anytime after that. So I want to keep Dec and Jan open. Hopefully I last until Jan! That's the goal!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, your November sounds full of exciting stuff !!!! i am excited for you to get a scan and get things rolling for classes and everything!! i had my twins at almost 36 weeks. 

my appointment, just doppler though, is a week from tomorrow... i am so excited for it cause despite all these preggo symptoms, i sometimes am like am i really pregnant? i just get paranoid. and a new girl at church was expecting and then i heard yesterday she lost her baby and was like 8 weeks further than me! so heartbreaking. 

anyway don't want to end on a downer....
any good name ideas floating around??? or any good baby name finder websites to try?? won't know gender till nov 27th but i am always down to get the lists started!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh that is so sad about your friend at church, juliet. I've been working my way through those stories throughout my pregnancy too. A few different friends of ours have had terrible losses so I silently have their weeks as my 'watch out' weeks. The next one is 27 weeks - my best friend had her first scare with her twins at that week. This is the one that swears she was not drinking enough water, though, so I'm trying to learn from that.

36 weeks is my goal (less than 10 weeks from now?? :shock:)! So that would be around the end of Dec/beginning of Jan. Watch - they'll actually come on our anniversary (12/29!) hahahaha - well, DH would never be able to forget either of the things on that date ever again, right? My aunt actually put together a pool for the shower so people 'buy a guess' and guess the actual due date. So we'll send out the $$ to the winner when that happens!

No further on baby names. Still think we just have the one sorta settled. Working on the other one but took a break while we had all the commotion. I feel like I've scoured so many sites but if you have the time, Babble.com has an exhaustive list from A-Z. 

So I think my hormones are definitely getting into high gear! I have been shorter with people lately, just quicker to the point, maybe with a bit of sarcasm rolled in. Low patience level with a lot of things/people (but logically - people need to stop being idiots!) and this morning during my early morning awakeness, I was crying b/c I miss my cat we lost in June AND b/c I was still thinking about my shower and how much emotion I was feeling that day for even being able to have a shower. And I am NOT a crier! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and no, no more spells lately - I've tried to be very cautious about how I'm laying or falling asleep. I'm feeling the weight much easier and quicker now, even on my lungs, so those are all good indications of when I'm laying wrong.


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- I hope you had fun on your vacation! So sorry about your friend's mom. :( I hope you managed to enjoy some peace & quiet this weekend.

star- They go straight to the 2 hour test for you? Here we do a 1 hour test first, and then if you fail they do a 3 hour test. Good luck on yours!

koj- Happy 3rd trimester!!! I hope work isn't too tough on you this week. Let us know how your appointment goes.

Juliet- I took the orange drink. It wasn't too bad aside from being sickly sweet. They told me to put it in the fridge and that definitely helped. Mums = chrysanthemums (fall flowers). It's one of my favorite flowers. :flower: I got some really pretty ones this year that are like purply yellow.

wish- We're always so in sync, I know I shouldn't be surprised about it at this point but it still makes me laugh. I've also been super emotional this past week. More impatient for sure, and quicker to get angry/upset about things I usually let roll off. I'm trying to take a deep breath when I feel it happening and remind myself it's not as bad as it seems. I've also been dealing with some discomfort/pain for the past 2 weeks or so. Mostly it feels like a pulled muscle in my groin, but it comes and goes. I'm so very happy your shower went well and you got a special day celebrating you and the boys. You deserve it!!! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I'm looking forward to hitting 27 weeks because my hospital has a level 3 NICU so they're qualified to deliver after that point. Then of course I'm looking forward to hitting 28 weeks and getting into the 3rd trimester. :thumbup: We took our birth class, which was great, and I'm really happy with the hospital we picked. My shower is the weekend after next. I still feel like time is flying by and it's a little overwhelming sometimes, but mostly I'm just excited. (And admittedly SO freaked out about labor lol. Anyone else??) My appointment went well yesterday although I didn't get a scan. BP still good and have gained 14lbs (1st) total. Should get my test results today...


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh, it makes me feel so much better that you and I are staying in sync!! Yes, I am trying the breathing thing too but with my mom and sister in town, we were harping on lots of little things in our family (for instance, we just found out that my cousin, who already has 4 kids/no job/lives with her fam and boyfriend in my aunt's house/drinking problems/etc, is pregnant AGAIN!! big topic of convo this weekend...) But I'll try to keep it in check from now on!! :haha:

you have quite the busy few weeks coming up too! I'm sure you'll make it well beyond 27 weeks but it is comforting to know that they are prepared if things happen. I can't believe we're 2 weeks away from the 3rd tri!


----------



## star25

Juliet, glad your appointment isn&#8217;t a long wait for you now, I still like th name Caleb but not sure on a middle name yet, I like looking on here for ideas though 

Wish, wow less than 10&#8217;weeks away makes it seem so soon but so exciting! 

Scooby, glad to hear you are well and organised with your hospital and birthing class 
I think with dd I didn&#8217;t think about labour much, in the end I was induced 2 weeks late and ended with an episiotomy as she kept getting stuck but even so I couldn&#8217;t wait to do it all again and I still can&#8217;t, I loved it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - what's new with you? I think you have the glucose test coming up soon too, right?

juliet - one week! you know, it's funny - I even forget I'm preg sometimes for a brief moment. Just the way i'll be sitting or something, I don't feel the bump anymore and I could swear my waistline just feels normal. But then I reach down and BOOM! :haha:

soooo - I think we landed on names!!! I am SO relieved! even if something else comes up in the meantime, we have 2 that we're going with. WHEWWWWW! :wohoo:

I'm also getting pretty swollen in my hands and ankles. My nieces and I were laughing this weekend b/c my ankles look like memory foam when you press into the swell. Is this something I need to treat seriously or is it just expected and I go with it? My feet are up at work, but obviously not over my heart. I'm trying to figure out if I should start working from home a bit to keep my feet elevated and such, but also don't want to be that overly-sensitive preggie. Thoughts?


----------



## 3chords

Wish2B - with the swelling, it depends. If you are diabetic, they will be pretty concerned that it doesn't get out of hand as it could signal pre-eclampsia. My OB wasn't too worried last pregnancy, but my ankles were pretty badly swollen from 17 weeks on. I was pregnant during a very hot summer and she blamed it on that. My endocrinologist noted it at every appointment but she said that since my blood pressure was so low and I had no swelling in hands or face and wasn't peeing out protein, it was fine. Interestingly I have had no swelling at all this time, not sure why but loving it. It gets hard to fit into winter shoes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for the info, 3c - my hands seem ok, I think my face is ok too. I only wore my wedding band today b/c it hurt to try to get my engagement ring back on to my finger, but I think things have gone down a bit since. And I've had my feet up all morning - I can still see some tendons and my ankle bone, so it's not terrible. I'll ask next week when I go in.


----------



## star25

Wish, I have my glucose test next Thursday, it was at 9:30 but I&#8217;m getting a lift from my brother and will be there an hour early so they said hey will see me when I get there which is a relief, an hour less fasting! Then the 2 hour wait but I&#8217;ll enjoy the good excuse to sit and not do anything but read a book lol 

I had reduced movement this morning, I did feel him but not often like usual and it was worrying but went to maternity and all was ok! After that started feeling more but he has been quieter than usual unless it&#8217;s just the anterior placenta 

Sorry I can&#8217;t help with the swelling wish but 3c always gives good advice!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - Your test is a week before mine. I wonder if I have to sit around for results too or just get dismissed and get a call later? I'll have to ask. And I can relate to being nervous about baby not moving much! If you'll remember my rookie mistake a couple weeks back to wake up him before I drifted off. He did seem to be the more active one before too but I think B has taken over that title lately. But A still moves around. I think he's just on a different schedule b/c I felt him a LOT around 2am last night...:dohh:

as you can tell, I'm on here a few times a day b/c I'm so BORED at work! But bored at work has its advantages sometimes - I signed up for all of our classes AND ordered my pump today!! :happydance: I like checking off boxes hahaha


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you for the reminder, I need to order my pump too! Which one did you go with? Any good research to share?

As far as swelling, I've been getting it on and off for the past month or so. I spoke to my OB about it and they're not worried because my BP is still low. But she said carbs make it worse, which I'm definitely finding is true. Mine is worst in the morning but as the day goes on and I drink loads of water it improves. Being super active can make it worse again by night time, so I put my feet up and keep drinking water. I haven't been able to wear my wedding band in a few weeks (it's always been snug) and for the first time this morning I had to skip the engagement ring too. :shock:

So glad you have your names picked out wish! We are pretty set on our frontrunner name. I had a couple of weeks where I was questioning it but I'm back to being happy with it. Of all the names we've talked about this is the only one that has consistently stuck lol.

I've been cleaning and packing all day at work. Ugh.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, does the swelling go back down during the night? 
i would try to stay off your feet when you can, not to over do it. i had pre-eclampsia in the end and it was not fun. i was super swollen and puffy, oh and my BP which was normally in super healthy range was way up on the home BP monitor i happened to have, so i went in at 35 weeks, they couldn't get a proper pee sample... had to do the catheter, OUCH!!!!!!!! and taking everything into account, pre-eclampia especially, they suggested we take the twins out the next day. so when we thought we were going in for a quick check to make sure everything was okay, we ended up staying and having our babies! anyway, those things are probably not going on with you, but that's my pre-eclampsia story, and my following pregnancy, didn't have it! so hoping this pregnancy follows suit. but some point in my pregnancy they will start doing monthly pee tests to be sure. 
anyway, so jealous you are getting so close!!! very exciting! and you have names!!

star, it is nice to have that designated time to actually relax and read a book during your glucose test! it was like the only time, except at night when everyone is asleep that i felt i had some peace and quiet to myself, haha 
and glad everything was okay!! always good to go in and have things checked. 

well just counting down till tuesdays appointment!!! silly how excited i get... for a check with the doppler! wish they would just do a ultrasound! 

oh someone said something about hormones... i can totally relate.. i am so all over the place, i watch the show "this is us", and i just like wanting to bawl my eyes out all the time and i keep thinking how it relates to my somehow ... and then i get so snappy with my kids! i feel awful and am trying to just stay calm and let them make their messes... but i am seirously more hormonal than normal.. normal i am level-headed, relaxed, take things with stride.. i can get excited of course or sad too, but right now i am just like internally not my self!!!!! wahhh!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha juliet! the monsters in all of us are out! I've actually been less snappy since my family left. I think I just wasn't used to so much commotion in the house. I loved it but it made me a little edgy. And someone kept turning off our faucet!! :rofl: we have one of those that you touch and it turns on and off, but you keep the water flow on at all times. This is new since anyone has been in our kitchen so they didn't know. But I kept going to touch the faucet neck and nothing would happen - so I gave everyone a 'tutorial' and had a slight tone...oops.
Also, i kinda don't watch This Is Us b/c I KNOW I'll be bawling every week, from everything I've seen or read about it!

my swelling does usually go down at night. Last night I propped my feet even higher when relaxing and I could see a difference in 2 hrs. So I think I'm still good. My BP has been incredibly good the entire pregnancy but it's good to know that it can turn on a dime! I am typically off my feet most of the day, but trying to prop them up under my desk has been a challenge. I have a recycling bin flipped upside down until my foot rest comes in. Yesterday I used a chair that was closeby but I look like I am chilling out in my cube! Oh well.

Scooby - were the pups ok when you got home?? probably doing the 'I gotta pee' dance!! :haha:

Here is my info on pumps and breastfeeding that I got yesterday. I can't remember if anyone else but Scooby and I are newbies to it all so some of you probably know some or all of this:

So here's my knowledge I gained just yesterday about pumps. I was offered quite a few through insurance so I had a customer support girl do a compare for me b/c I knew nothing. 

First, breastfeeding facts I had no idea about: There are 2 phases. I had no idea what 'phase 2' or even 1 was, so I had her explain that to me too - apparently when a baby feeds, they feed quickly at first to stimulate the milk to come, and then your milk let's down/gets expressed and the baby sucks deeper. I guess the milk comes out like a garden hose!! So Phase 1 is a quicker suck on the pump to stimulate, then you have to manually change it when the milk drops (I suck at the right terms) to make them longer/deeper pumps. 

Knowing this now, here's what I learned about the pumps offered to me (and or what was written as 'why moms love this pump' in the compare they sent to me):

Ameda Finesse (offered) is the same as the Ameda Purely Yours but upgraded - it's hospital grade and offers more like a massage-like expression than a pulling feeling. It's a 'closed system' which means that there isn't a way for any milk to get deep inside the pump, like in the motor. Open systems, like the Medela, have this risk and can cause mold and such that can get into the milk. So you have to make sure you clean the Medela REALLY WELL all the time. And you have to replace parts on the Medela more often. Ameda also came with an upgraded tote, 6-pack cooler and 3 different breast size pieces. You can do one or both breasts at the same time. AND it only weighs a pound. Battery back-up, but a cord too if I can just plug it into the Mother's Room wall. This is the one I got b/c it sounded right for me going back to work so quickly, trying to pump for twins. I had to pay $65 for the upgraded version with the tote, extra valves, different sizes and upgraded 2-yr warranty. Worth it!

ARDO Calypso - kinda passed by this one b/c I'd never heard of it but she said it was a good one. It's the quietest one on the market, closed system, digital display, 400 hr warranty, lightweight and 64 suction/speed settings. Then I could upgrade to the 'to go' version with the tote.

Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set - Really, the Medela has always been the one mentioned in these threads, but the fact that it wasn't a closed system turned me off of it. It weighs more than the others (I think I saw a compare online that said 4lbs). It's also a manual phase changer too. One-touch letdown, small and compact. Then I could upgrade to a tote, backpack or a 'metro bag' that had a few more accessories.

Medela Freestyle - says it's great for travel or going back to work. Compact, lightweight, hands-free accessory kit, rechargeable battery for mobile pumping, manual phase change, 1-touch letdown button, record pumping sessions, 2 sizes of breast shields, digital timer/display.

Spectra S1 - Intended to rival any and all hospital grade pumps, closed system, digital and you can program to switch phases at a certain time so you don't have to track it like the manual ones, 4lbs, fully customizable. No totes. I might have gone with this one if it had a tote/cooler.


----------



## Juliet11

wish,
but this is us is sooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!! just saying ;)
when i was pregnant with my twins i was teaching kindergarten! so constant running around and up and down... sitting on the floor with them and then up again, so no kicking up legs during work at all. probably why i went on maternity leave at like 32 weeks! i needed a break physically from all that. but flipping over the recycle bin is something i would totally do too!!! and they know your pregnant, right? so they will support you getting your legs up !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh yes, it's WAY obvious i'm pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## 3chords

Wish & Scooby - I ended up having to exclusively pump for months for my son (long story) so I am a bit of a pump(ing) expert.

The best pump on the market is a hospital grade pump. It isn't so much because it is a closed system - if you are not sharing your pump with anyone or buying a used pump it really doesn't matter as much if it is an open or closed system assuming you clean it properly. If you are buying used, don't buy an open system pump. Hospital-grade pumps are the most effective at drawing out milk.

I used a Medela Symphony, the Ameda equivalent of that would be the Ameda Platinum. It's the highest end/most efficient pump you can get but it's crazy expensive and I've yet to find a single insurance plan that covers it. It's over $2K. So I rented mine, insurance covered the monthly fee and I just had to buy the starter kit and whatever else I wanted. I HIGHLY recommend getting multiple sets of pumping supplies if you intend to pump while at work or a lot at home. It is the worst thing having to wash and sterilize after each pump. I had like 6 complete sets, meant I could stick everything in dish washer once a day and that was a huge time saver. The biggest reason I went with Medela is that the supplies are easily available at basically every drug store, Walmart, etc, so if you want extra bottles or flanges or some things break, you can have replacements instantly. With some of the less common pumps you end up having to special order and wait so best to buy things in advance.


----------



## Juliet11

finally 15 weeks! i actually go up on Saturdays but my ticker says Fridays, so i'll go with it :D :D 
15 weeks isn't a milestone, but i am glad to be getting a bit further into 2nd tri now... and technically should be over a 1/3 of the way right? so that is good. i'll just start feeling relief when i am 20 and 24 weeks etc. 
i reminded my mom of my upcoming appt on tuesday, so that is getting closer now! yay! doppler check but still, a check is a check. i will feel better when i hear the heartbeat again :)

happy weekend everyone!


----------



## star25

Juliet, Tuesday should be here quick now it&#8217;s the weekend and happy 15 weeks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy 15 weeks, juliet!! and yep, 33% of the way finished!! :thumbup:
And your appt is tomorrow - yippeeeee!! I know exactly how you feel - an update is an update. I'll take it!
So funny, my ticker does the same thing - I go up on Mondays but my ticker changes on Sunday. Oh well.
Last week of 2nd tri this week and it's a busy one so I should swoop right into the 3rd tri pretty quickly, hopefully! We start our classes this week too, that should be fun...and scary...and overwhelming...

we had almost hurricane category 1 winds last night and lost power. I'm all out of sorts but I'm MOST focused on how we now need a generator STAT. My husband better be on the same page. We can't do this with babies in the house. It's one thing to figure out stuff as all adults and pets but throw babies in the mix and we need power. Or else I'll be hoteling it everytime we have a snowstorm!

scooby - how'd your move go?

how was everyone's weekend? do anything Halloween-y? We went to a party Sat night. We hadn't been to a Halloween party in ages, so it was fun. And a concert on Fri night. Holy moly - I'm going to be wiped out here in a few, methinks!


----------



## star25

Wish, I had quite a lazy day Saturday until late afternoon then took dd out to park and trampolines, yesterday we went to an adventure park for 5 hours so was pretty tired last night, we took my newphew and niece too so was a day of needing eyes at the back of my head! 
We&#8217;ve got a Halloween party tues but not much apart from that 

Sounds like you have definitely been busy! Soon to be third Tri, so exciting! 

I&#8217;m so uncomfortable at night now, my hips just hurt so I turn over about 50 times a night and I&#8217;m laid on an extra folded up duvet for more padding 
Can&#8217;t believe still got 15 weeks til due date but hopefully it will go quick 
We&#8217;re thinking of going to Disneyland Paris before Xmas but as usual we&#8217;ve left it late and it&#8217;s all quite expensive so I&#8217;ll have to see if anything changes, really annoys me when we see something at a good price, umm and ahh over it then it goes up in price and we still decide to go anyway! 

We went last year before Xmas and it&#8217;s so lovely with all the lights and everything Christmassy I can&#8217;t resist! 

Hope all goes well at appointment tomorrow Juliet, I&#8217;m sure it will!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! In the new office but far from done. We're doing one more truckload tomorrow & then we can start setting up. Whew!

Thanks for all of the great info on pumps wish & 3chords. My insurance offers a bunch of options so I've got to sort through them all. But I'm leaning towards the Spectra S2.

We got hit with that crazy storm yesterday too. There's about 4 more feet of lake in my backyard now lol. Luckily we didn't lose power!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks star and wish!!! 
i'll report back tomorrow after my appt! i just need that reassurance that everything is okay. sometimes i actually feel like i can feel baby. some website say baby is size of lemon or apple already! so maybe i do feel baby! but then its radio slient and i dont feel anything, but not worried as i am sure in 4-5 weeks i will truly feel babys movements. 

it sounds like everyone is doing pretty well ! we had a halloween-y weekend too... with hubby work, church and neighborhood parties, a little too much actually! 3 things over 2 days... but i do it cause the kids enjoy it. tomorrow is preschool party, and then trick-or-treating. 

star, i can't believe you only have 15 weeks left!??!?!? if my first FET had worked out, i think we would've had similar due dates. 
my third trimester in last pregnancies i was up all the time and could NOT get comfortable. it wasn't fun, so i can totally relate. what sometimes helped was a pillow between my legs or like on the bed with my higher leg up on it... i actually still do that too. i think my hips got wider with pregnancy, and added some discomfort to sleeping. have you tried body pillows? we got a cheapie first pregnancy and it didn't help much. i just hate spending money on stuff i don't need for long. however, it would be nice to be comfortable!
anyway, that was a bit of tangent, but i am reminiscing those rough nights. 
can you try a heat pad on the hips? or i guess those aren't safe during the night. 
hope the discomfort improves!!! 

when is everyone's nexts appts? someone has a teir GD test soon right??
tomorrow i have doppler, and then nothing till end of Nov anatomy scan/gender!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woohoo scooby! glad your move is almost done! Look at how quickly October came and went for you and hopefully now you'll be able to cruise through the remainder of the pregnancy. Shower coming up in a couple of weekends too, right?

star - I'm sorry to hear, yet so relieved to hear, that you're uncomfy too. Makes me feel like things are still 'ok' and I'm not being a wimp! :) What is DD dressing up as tonight?

juliet - what are your kids dressing as tonight? I haven't tried a body pillow yet - I have one of those specialty memory foam ones for my head b/c of prior 'old' pains, then I have my fave squishy pillows on either side of me and then one between my legs. I was trying to make due with that setup for the remainder of the pregnancy b/c I, too, cannot stand buying something I only need for a short time. But I may end up caving and buying the Snoodle pillow or whatever it is. I was up again last night at midnight for a snack, then to the couch, but no sleep b/c babies were up, then back to bed at 2:15 or so and slept until the alarm at 5:50. Doesn't help that DH is sick too, with what I can only determine is the plague. He sounds like crap so I kinda want to avoid him and his germs right now. 

appts - I have my next scan this Fri at 10am and then my GD test next Thurs morning. I can't wait to see my crazy buggers! When do they offer the 3D or 4D pic of them, does anyone know? I sorta don't want it b/c they always looks like they are melting to me! But then again, I'd LOVE a sneak peek into our little boys! :cloud9:


----------



## star25

Juliet I took your advice and got the body pillow out, only reason I haven&#8217;t been is because I tried it and it made me too hot but last night was good and hips felt better, I didn&#8217;t have to buy it as had it from dd which my sister gave to me thankfully 

Wish, she&#8217;s got a peppa pig Halloween dress and stripey tights but she hasn&#8217;t been well since yesterday, so full of cold and a temperature all night, from 5am she was spread out in our bed lol til 7:30 and she&#8217;s asleep again now 
We&#8217;ve carved pumpkins last night and have a big tub of sweets ready so dh and I will give them out later, we&#8217;ll probably dh as I always end up too lazy to keep answering the door lol


----------



## 3chords

Star - the Peppa Pig dress must be so cute. Henry loves Peppa but I find the voices sooo annoying lol. He is going to be Elmo for Halloween.

Wish - we never had 3D or 4D scans offered, I've only ever had the 2D. If we want 3D/4D we have to go pay extra but they are non-medical, just for pictures basically.

I only have 13 weeks to go since I am going at 37w. That is just insane to me to imagine. And I always find that this time of year goes by really fast as there are so many events and gatherings during the holidays.


----------



## star25

That is insane 3c! But so exciting, I really hope this little boy doesn&#8217;t go to 42 weeks like his big sister! 

Madeleine has enjoyed saying happy leen to all the trick or treaters and handing out sweets 1 per person haha, luckily dh was there to make them take more otherwise we would be there all night til they ran out!


----------



## star25

These were from a Halloween party last week, her cousins were in the pics with her but I just cropped them out
 



Attached Files:







7ED0B3C5-E360-49F7-AC02-BB496813440A.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









99ED957F-8EC1-4EDB-A149-5AAFFDAC7F54.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!
my appt went smoothly... doppler had a 149-150 heartbeat! yay! 
we started discussing some of my concerns with both another vbac and a c-sec. i will have to choose one or the other at some point :D

kids are construction worker, and unicorn princess, and the little one is a dalmation dog to go with my son who was supposed to be a fireman but he changed it to construction worker! kids and their opinions! :D

3chords, a great time to be preggo and have things go quick! happy for you!

star, good to get the pillow out! you need to feel better soon! i am so making hubby pass out the candy as well. no way am i getting up and dashing to the door! so they celebrate halloween there?? i thought maybe it was mostly US thing. 

wish, it is the worse when hubby (or a kid) is sick. sorry for your lack of sleep! you must be exhausted. i'd totally avoid my hubby too if he was sick haha hope you can get a little nap in after work!!!


----------



## 3chords

star - she is too cute! Her hair is great, love little pigtails. I can't imagine going to 42 weeks, I only went to 38+6 last time and those last couple of weeks were miserable as it was! You poor thing.

Juliet - which way are you leaning? I never had the option of VBAC due to all my uterine surgeries before pregnancy so I guess that made it easy in the sense that somebody else made the decision for me. I sometimes think it's funny that I may be able to have 2 children without ever having had a single contraction...


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigoodness, star - she's adorable!! I agree, I love the little curls in her hair!! I'm glad she still had fun handing out candy!

juliet - so glad the appt went well!! I wish I could nap after work but I have a hair appt. I'll be crawling to bed, methinks. Thankfully my DH isn't one to have a 'man cold' and require a lot of attention but his sounds are all really loud and germ-filled! :haha: 
Your kids costumes also sound great! I love the change in plans - so funny.

42 weeks?! :shock: nope.
I was just reading up on the stages of birth and labor on What to Expect. Ummmm....:shock: again. I know I can 'do' this but I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN DO THIS!! I'm kinda the type to put those things out of mind until we're at that stage, like worry about it later. Apparently today I thought it was a good time to start educating myself. And our classes start tomorrow night so why not? Yikes.


----------



## dogmommy

Happy Halloween everyone! Sorry I haven't been very good about updating. 

Juliet glad your appt went well! It's good you have options. I don't think my sister was given an option after she had one c-section. 

Star DD is so adorable!! I hope she has a fun day. And you feel better.

Wish I'm with you on the 3D scans! I think next week which is 24 for me is when they offer them at my clinic. Good luck at your appts this week!

Scooby that's the pump I've been leaning towards too! Glad the move went well!

3c 13 weeks will fly especially with all the holidays! 

How's everyone else doing??? 

I have my fetal echo tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing baby girl tomorrow!


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, honestly i am leaning towards a c-sec
wish, hope hubby and his sounds improve!!!! and yay for hair appt! i need one of those...
dogmom, so excited you have your fetal echo tomorrow!

now i count down till nov. 27...


----------



## star25

Juliet, glad all went well at appointment, definitely felt more comfortable last night and dd has slept throughout 3 nights in a row , heaven! I&#8217;ll probab pay for that tonight lol 
Halloween is celebrated here but more these days when I was a kid! 

3c and wish, 42 weeks was pretty awful but more because I was so impatient that point than uncomfortable lol 
Wish, with dd I was the same when it came to thinking about giving birth, in the end I didn&#8217;t think about what to expect and just waited til the time came! 

Dogmommy, thank you, I hope your appointment goes well today 

Well last night I found myself booking Disneyland Paris for 4 days/3 nights 
Not sure if this is a good idea haha, going 17th Dec so will be so Christmassy I couldn&#8217;t resist, just hope I&#8217;m not too uncomfortable to be walking around! We&#8217;re going to look at the programmes before we go though so we can arrange what we&#8217;re doing and the hotel is right by the park so I can easily rest when dd has a nap (if she does) I think he travelling is the worst but we&#8217;re driving so just have to sit in a car for 2 and half hrs to the eurotunnel then 3 hours to Disney


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, dogmommy!! I hope everything looks great!

star - that's wonderful about Disney! I've always wanted to go to Disney around either Halloween or Christmas - the decorations are so outrageous! DD will love it. And sounds like you have a really good plan for if you are tired. It's actually probably a really good thing to have all of that walking in place at that time - keep the exercising up. 

juliet - treat yo'self! I was happy to have the hair appt but that will be my last one for awhile. I've spent years going every 10-12 weeks to my same hair dresser but at $150 a pop, I can't do that anymore. So I said that it was probably going to have to be more of a 'treat' and I'd just figure out when I could come next. It's no longer about me, right??

star - we must be on the same schedule bc I slept great last night too!! I think the zombification of myself helped. I'm glad DD is helping you out by sleeping through the night!

we have our first birth class tonight! I can't wait!


----------



## 3chords

Yay star! We just got back from WDW in Florida and DS has a great time. He still naps so a couple of days we had him nap in his stroller which wasn't ideal since he would only do 30 mins that way. But it's still so hot in Florida that he was just sweating buckets so you won't have that problem. The other days we would go home at lunch and for him to nap and then hang out in the pool in the afternoon. I have been to Disney now right before Halloween and before Christmas and the time before Christmas is the most magical IMO. Just love it.

Juliet - I like the certainty of the c-section date, it lets me plan my life ahead of time like what to do with my DS, what to do with the dog, when to stop working, etc. The recovery is obviously harder but I didn't find it too bad at all and generally it was a very pleasant experience minus the 5-6 attempts to do my spinal.

dogmommy - how did your fetal echo go today?


----------



## star25

3c, I agree Disney at Christmas is amazing, especially the fireworks and he frozen sing along show, I&#8217;m definitely looking forward to that! Glad you had a good time, it&#8217;s good to go away when they still nap haha, a nice little break 
Planning to get an easy access card for when you&#8217;re pregnant so think you get easier access to the shows basically which will help 
We&#8217;re hoping to go the Florida one ina. Couple of years, been saving air miles!


----------



## Juliet11

3chores, yep i am leaning that way because i like the predictability, and can make sure my other kids have family here to take care of them. i went to 41 weeks with my DD who i had a vbac and it just was awful but it wasn't surgery like the c-sec. so i am still on the fence but leaning. 

star, does france disney get super busy and crowded with tons of lines? that is how disneyland here in california is. i haven't taken my kids because i am concerned it will be so crowded and they'll just be bored waiting in long lines. 

wish, hair appts can be so pricey!! but i definitely need a trim bad! my hair girl is hard to book though and then finding someone to watch the kids....... mom life! :)


----------



## dogmommy

My fetal echo went great! They said she cooperated for them and they got all the measurements quickly and everything came back normal. Such a relief! 24 weeks will be here in a couple days and honestly was so overwhelmed today that we've made it this far!

Star sounds so lovely. I love everything about Christmas and Disney is such a blast. 

Wish hope your class went well! I'm going to sign up for all the classes I can in the next couple months.

Juliet a hair appt sounds like a great idea! I think I'll make an appt tomorrow.

3c fetal echo was very cool. Do you have to have one?


----------



## Juliet11

dogmom, so glad everything went well! i forget why you are having a fetal echo? i am having one too at 22 weeks because DD had a congenital heart defect. 

well off to bed after a long day! DD at the doctor had to get a steroid shot for her lungs, lots of wheezing and coughing, and just wasn't getting better. hoping she feels better in the morning. 
excited in a few days to be 16 weeks... things never are flying for me, but i feel like the past couple weeks have gone by a bit quicker!
and i am super excited it is November, and starting to actually feel like fall in California!


----------



## star25

Juliet, last year we went at the end of Nov until 2nd nov and the queues were ok reall, I just hope it&#8217;s ok this time as we&#8217;re going closer to xmas, last year the weather was lovely too, freezing but sunny every day 
Your poor dd, I hope she is feeling better today, my dd gets wheezy with colds and has an inhaler if needed but hasn&#8217;t needed it for a year now
Fingers crossed for your dd

Dogmommy, glad all went well at your appointment! 

Afm, 26 weeks today! Sat waiting for my gtt, already been here 20 mins and nothing happened, so need my morning tea and I&#8217;ve got over 2 hours to wait yet! 
My legs yesterday were awful with cramps and tight muscles, I don&#8217;t think I drank enough so will have to do better with that today


----------



## Wish2BMom

dog - SO happy your echo went well!! What a relief, I'm sure! There was a couple in our class last night that are having a girl and said she has a heart defect and immediately after birth, she'll be going into surgery. :cry: My heart broke for them.

juliet - your pregnancy is going fast for me too!! :haha: I can't believe you're almost 16 weeks already! Where did 15 go? Have you told everyone yet? I hope your DD is feeling better. Poor little thing.

You all are making me want to go to Disney at Christmas now! Maybe some year for the boys! :)

star - happy 26 weeks!! Almost to the 3rd tri!!! Good luck with the rest of your test. Let us know how it turned out. And yes, drink that water!! :)

scooby - hope you aren't in moving hell anymore! can't wait to see how you're doing. :friends:

afm - class last night was pretty good. It was held by a doula who may or may not be new to presenting - she seemed nervous. But she brought snacks! And they had couches lined up along the walls for us to relax in for the 2 hrs. The content was a lot of basic stuff that you can find on the internet (and I have) but it's good to see it again and see pics and such. It's pretty much been finalized that DH is going to be up by my head with zero insight into what is going on down under. He had to look away from some of the pics they showed :haha: 

tomorrow's my next exam - can't wait to see the little buggers. I hope at least one of them has flipped but I don't think they have. I still have tickly little flutters right above my pubic bone sometimes. I wonder when they'll determine there's really no more room for them to flip and they'll schedule a c-section?


----------



## star25

Wish your class sounds like it was nice and relaxing, I went to one with dd which was helpful as was all about the birth and pain relief, the next ones I couldnt make and they were about when the baby develops and up until 5 years old which I didnt really want to hear before dd was even born lol

Im home now, had a nice fried egg sandwich which I could live on a cup of tea!


----------



## 3chords

Wish2B, I'm not sure how it works with twins but my OB seemed to indicate that with singletons if baby is breach around 34 weeks it's almost always a lost cause. I would imagine it would be much earlier with twins since there is less room in there to move around?

dogmommy - I don't need a fetal echo, kind of funny that I have had every other sort of test imaginable but not that one.

star - good luck with the GTT. I hate that awful juice they give you as it tastes like flat orange soda/pop, something I absolutely can't stand. 

I have started Christmas shopping slowly but surely. I have to admit I am one of those last minute people and online shopping has been a lifesaver! So far I've finished shopping for my nephew (on my DH's side there are 4 grandchildren and they pull names out of a hat each buys one more $$ gift for one cousin rather than buying 3 gifts), bought a bunch of things for Henry (one toy and a bunch of books) and a pair of Nikes for my niece who will probably start walking in the spring time. 

I am really struggling with work lately for so many reasons. I am a corporate lawyer and work way, way too many hours (like evenings and weekends too). I am on 2 very large transactions closing in December so it is insane. Because I have so many medical appointments on a regular basis (OB, high risk MFM with ultrasounds, endocrinologist and diabetes clinic, haematologist for my blood clotting disorder and platelet count and infectious disease specialist for my multi-antibiotic allergy), it means I usually end up out of the office two half-days every single week. So what happens is that I go home around 4:30 to get my son from daycare, then after he is in bed I work more. This makes my diabetes difficult to manage - once you do your overnight insulin shot, you should really go to bed and not stay up and work or worse yet eat or drink. My son is sleeping VERY poorly, like getting up 3-4 times every night since our vacation and his illness so I have been only getting 4-5 hours of sleep the last 3 weeks and am totally exhausted. I spoke to my work about reduced hours but they said it won't really work, either I am there or not there and they are supportive of me leaving early but not supportive of part time work. So I don't know what to do. I will speak to my OB next week, the problem is that it is pretty hard to get the insurance to cover short term disability leave during pregnancy for any reason other than bed rest, which I am not on. So I will see with her whether she thinks my multitude of health issues can somehow get me off early. My DH says just to go off and who cares about the insurance, just live without the $ but that really pisses me off because the insurance would pay my full salary (which is high) AND I pay into it every month, year after year. So it's pretty shitty to not even get to draw on it when I really need it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

man, 3c - I'd say you just need to quit!! I know that's certainly not the answer, especially if you're very dependent on your paycheck, but that's a lot to ask of you right now. And the response tells me that they'd just replace you if you don't play along. I had to wrestle with this earlier this year when I switched jobs - my job then wanted everything from me, all hours of the day. And I didn't have a child that required my attention or any additional health issues other than FINALLY getting pregnant. And I wanted to stay that way. I knew work wasn't going to care one way or the other - they just needed my output and they'd already shown me that they didn't care about my health. So I had to think long and hard about leaving and taking care of ME b/c I knew no one else would. So I switched to this job (I'm sure you've all heard me whine about it being boring) which has WAY more life balance. It may be boring now but I think I'll want that in a couple of months (or weeks - I'm almost over this now and ready to go on maternity leave but I can't...). Since babies aren't here yet, I'm still fighting against my own drive to have 'passion' and whatnot in my daily worklife. But I'm quickly getting over that. I'll go back to that in a couple of years, I'm sure. :)

So that's just my little anecdote - I know you're a smart woman and probably very driven in your career. Just remember to take care of you too, and baby. No. One. Else. Will. :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

wish, so exciting you have an exam tomorrow!!! can't wait to hear the babies positioning. report back to us as soon as you can!
i have told friends when i see in person, some through text... i think all the family knows now. yes soon to be 16 weeks, that will feel good!

star, i think DD i a bit better today but last night was rough... she was hacking away like crazy. after two hours of taking care of her, i had hubby help out ... he had to get up in an hour anyway for a early morning work call so i didn't feel too bad waking him. hope she takes a long nap for me today!

3chords, so sorry, that all sounds really tough. when is the earliest you can go on maternity leave?? curious to hear what your doctor says. 

hope i didn't miss anyone... lack of sleep catching up to me. 
oh and the pregnancy dietitian called to follow-up with me on how things are going. and encourages no more then 1/2 lb weight gain a week. holidays are so hard for me with my darn sweet tooth!!!!! and with waking up in the night i snack on some bread and small piece of candy... blah! and i have been unmotivated to exercise. when kids are sick i can't take them to gym child care so that limits my time i can workout. just hard trying to figure out the balance with all this


----------



## koj518

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA recently. Work has been crazy as I'm trying to get things done before I go on maternity leave (which is in about 2 months.. what!?)

I had a rough week last week dealing with random bleeding (long story short, drs don't know the cause of the bleeding but baby is doing just fine!) but I'm hoping that's over and that it won't come back. 

I also passed the GTT last Friday which is great! 

I look forward to catching up on everything I've missed!!


----------



## Juliet11

Koj what is the GTT, is that glucose tolerance? 
so sorry about your bleeding scare!!! 
i had 2nd tri bleeding with my twins that was bright red, gushed out, it was so scary but they think it was a subchronic hemotoma, and even though i ended up in the ER twice, babies were totally fine! 
hope you don't have more of that. so glad baby is fine :)


----------



## Kjw26

Hey everyone! 

So sorry I have also been mia lately! We did some traveling to see family and lots of baby planning in the last few weeks. Poor excuse I know but I can't wait to catch up and see how everyone's pregnancies are progressing!

Afm-the twins are doing great so far! I'm almost 23 weeks and we decided with our ob I will go to 36 so it's really not seeming too far off! At our last scan they were both head down and measuring just a little above average but within 10 grams of each other. Feeling lots of baby kicks :) Pregnancy has been going really well so far and honestly right now my toughest symptom has been fatigue. I could take a 2 hour nap every single day and I do on my days off. My works days are 12 hours so I feel really tired after but so far it's still manageable.


----------



## star25

3c It really sounds like you&#8217;ve got it tough at the moment, pregnant with a toddler who doesn&#8217;t sleep well is hard, I&#8217;m with you on that one, last night was he 5th night in a row she nearly slept through but woke at 3:30, just a so thought we had cracked it we&#8217;re back to square one!

I see what you mean about the insurance and think you&#8217;re right hat with all the medical appointments you have you should be allowed to leave early and still get your pay, I really hope your dr agrees for you, be thinking of you 

Juliet, fingers crossed for a long nap for you, it definitely sounds like you need it too! 

Ko, glad you passed your gtt and that the bleeding is ok now, must have been a horrible shock for you 

Kj, glad to hear you are all well and not long left! It&#8217;s getting very exciting in here! 

Afm, my legs and knee were bad again yesterday, this is definitely my worst symptom this time, constant tight muscles in my legs which causes the knee pain
I know I&#8217;m on 26 weeks but I&#8217;m at the point I just want him here now, I&#8217;m always looking out for movements and worry so much if he goes quiet, hurry up February!


----------



## star25

The clinic called this morning and I failed my gtt :(

On 16the Nov got a scan (don&#8217;t usually have scans afternoon 20 weeks here) followed by an appointment with consultant then appointment with the diabetes centre so that&#8217;s going to be a nice long afternoon! 

In the meantime they didn&#8217;t say what to do, 3c have you got any advice please?


----------



## 3chords

Ugh, star, I'm sorry to hear you failed the GTT.

The first thing to do is not panic. It's not the worst thing in the world, but will be a bit of an adjustment. Do you know how bad your numbers were? If you are just borderline they will have you do diet control only, if your numbers are higher or keep creeping you may have to add insulin.

Basically you need to go on a low carb diet of 3 meals plus 2-3 snacks a day.
Breakfast = 15-30g carbs.
Snack = 15g carbs.
Lunch = 45g carbs.
Snack = 15g carbs.
Dinner = 45g carbs.
Snack before bed = 15g carbs (I never have one because it shoots up my numbers).

You can look up different foods and how many carbs they have. It means a drastic reduction in things like sugar, pastries, white bread, serving sizes of pasta and rice. Need to skip fruit juice altogether if you drink it. Pop stick to diet ones only. Fruit is tricky, most of it has a lot of carbs so you are restricted to super small portions. Fruit that is safer includes apples, berries, citrus. But even then, you limit fruit consumption. Chocolate, candy, chips, etc is basically all gone except a small treat here or there. I find dark chocolate is doable, just count the carbs.

Things with no carbs that you can load up on are meat and cheese and non-starchy vegetables (i.e. not potatoes, squash, or avocados). Breakfast you're kind of held to very little bread (like a slice at most), a bit of milk and then eggs, sausage, that sort of thing.

They will give you more info when you go there, you will be ok, it's just a bit of added stress. The diet change for me was hard for the first 3 weeks then I didn't mind it at all anymore as I was used to it.

But as soon as I give birth I am having like 5 croissants lol.


----------



## star25

Thank you so much 3c that definitely helps 
Doesn&#8217;t sound like fun but all for the best 
What about nuts? Just thinking of snack options as I seem to be hungry a lot lately!


----------



## 3chords

Nuts have carbs so you will need to count how many they have. I would often have a nut + cheese snack as it was more filling than cheese and crackers.


----------



## star25

Thank you, forgot to say my first blood test after fasting was 3.9 then I had he glucose drink and 2 hours later bloods were 8.1 and she said they like them to be under 7.8 so doesn&#8217;t seem too bad? 

I think I have done ok today considering I haven&#8217;t seen anyone yet, I&#8217;ve done a shop of new bits and written down what I&#8217;ve eateb so I can show them Tuesday just to check, I agree with you about the 5 croissants! 
This is going to be hard over xmas /(


----------



## Juliet11

star, sorry to hear about the fail gtt, but it sounds like you are almost borderline. so maybe you don't have to make too many modifications? 

how is everyone else feeling? having a good weekend??
any upcoming appointments? i am still waiting on nov 27th. 16 weeks pregnant now, yay! 

2 kids have a hacking couch, that i think is irritation from sinus infections, taking DS into doctor tomorrow to see if he needs an antibiotic. 
SO I FINALLY got hubby in the mode to organize our extra room! our extra room has a huge desk that everything gets dumped onto and doesn't function well as a desk that you can get stuff done on.... and we have two exercise machines. i would like to have back-up place for a crib to go. i will have a pack in play in my room or a co-sleeper for the first several months, but then if baby sleeps longer stretches, and before they can climb out of crib (my kids always can climb out at 18 months sadly), it would be good to have the crib set up in the office.. away from the other kids.. right next to my room, so all very close. and hubbys desk can be shrunk, a section taken away. so he got motivated, sorta nesting in his own way, and has completely organized and condensed everything going on with his desk! it is very happy, and because kids are sorta sick we stayed home this weekend and got all these these office and other parts of house projects. yay hubby!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Good morning ladies :)

star- Oh man, what a bummer about failing your GTT. :hugs: It does sound like you're borderline so hopefully diet alone will do the trick. My hubby is a diabetic and it's definitely tough to adjust at first, but you'll get the hang of it soon. Nuts are good, also most veggies with either dip or hummus, cheese. Certain granola bars are pretty low carb but high protein and very filling like Kind bars. Drink lots of water. You'll do fine!

Juliet- Congrats on 16 weeks! That's awesome your DH made space for the new baby. Hope the kids feel better soon!

kjw- Good to hear from you! I'm glad the pregnancy is going smoothly and the twins are doing great. 36 weeks sounds like a perfect goal, I hope you make it! 12 hour days sounds rough, you poor thing. :hugs: When will you be able to go on leave?

koj- I'm so sorry about the bleeding but glad to hear the baby is doing good! Congrats on passing GTT! How is your pregnancy going otherwise? Did you have your shower yet?

wish- How was your appointment on Friday? You must be getting so excited to meet the boys! Do they expect you to go to 36 weeks as well? Happy 3rd trimester my friend!!! :happydance:

AFM, I had my shower yesterday! It was so lovely, I'm still in awe that I actually got to experience that. My sister and bestie did a great job planning it, food was awesome and we got some wonderful stuff for the baby. My ticker tells me I have 82 days left which seems like no time at all. I have moments where I get a little freaked out, I'm not going to lie lol. But mostly at this point I just can't wait to see him and hold him for the first time. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

star - as with the other ladies, I'm so sorry for the failed GTT! But thankful you are borderline so hopefully simple diet changes will help out. Nothing's ever easy, huh??

koj - congrats on passing the GTT but WOAH about the bleeding scare! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! Glad everything turned out ok, though. But sheesh...

kj - hooray that the twins are looking good! Fatigue is no joke - around 2 every day, I need to rest my eyes. I'm still not sleeping great at night and barely make it to 9pm but man, when 2pm comes around, I need to figure out a way to sleep with my eyes open while at work! :haha:

juliet - yay for paternal nesting!! That's great, and I'm sure you feel accomplished even though he was the one that did it! :) Just makes everything feel that much more in line. Happy 16 weeks!!

3c - awesome notes for how to manage the diet - bookmarking that in my brain for if my results come back as failed this week.

scooby - I'm so happy for you that you had a great time at your shower! I felt the exact same way - it was so surreal that this was for ME! 82 days! yikes! it's getting really real now! I get freaked out too. I don't know how big my eyes have been in our prep classes, but I'm trying to be cognizant of it. :haha: Happy 3rd Tri!! Cheers!

afm - our checkup on Friday went really well! The boys are measuring at 12.12 and 12.7, A and B respectively. HBs were 141 and 147 respectively. Everything looks awesome. Baby A has flipped and is head down now, but B is still head up. Unless he flipped over the weekend -
he had some crazy dance moves a few times. I'm measuring at 34 weeks so that explains all the discomfort! All docs keep saying that we're looking at 38 weeks so that's what we're shooting for - only 10 to go. Wait, so that's only 70 days...:shock:
I got my flu shot as well. This week - GTT on Thurs morning, TDAP, RhoGAM shot, and bloodwork to check Thyroid and Iron. We are increasing to checkups every 2 weeks now, so next Friday I have another, though it's only a doppler. I've gained around 30lbs now and it's seriously all in my belly and maybe some in my boobs, thighs and bum. 
The boys' kicks are SO strong now, it makes me make little grunts sometimes! And they are responding to me when I poke them :haha:
At my next scan appt, if B hasn't flipped or if A happened to flip back to breech, we'll discuss a scheduled C-section b/c around then is when they run out of room to make any drastic flips on their own.


----------



## Juliet11

I can't believe how close some of you are getting!!!!!!! So exciting!!! Anyone do a countdown chart or paperchain? I usually do something my last couple months. 

Totally random, is discharge normal, like a clear and sorta slimy ??


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, new doet going well so far! Diabetes clinic is today 

Juliet, hope your little ones are feeling better now? 

Scooby, I&#8217;m glad you enjoyed your baby shower, so exciting! 

Wish, glad check up went well and babies are well, hope all is good for your gtt on Thursday


----------



## Wish2BMom

woah - just reread what I wrote and my boys are NOT, repeat NOT, measuring at 12 lbs each!! :rofl: wow... 2! 2lbs 12 oz and 2lbs 7 oz. Sheesh...

juliet - are you asking about CM looking that way? I think mine has been a bit creamier throughout the pregnancy, not like EWCM like it sounds like you're describing. But I'm sure it's normal! I know the volume is supposed to increase. Which mine did at the beginning of the 2nd tri but now isn't bad.

star - what's a Diabetes clinic? learning all about how to care for yourself? good luck! glad your diet is going well!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Excellent weights and strong heartbeats, that's awesome! :happydance: Wow, 10 weeks to go... It seems like just a few weeks ago when we both got our BFP's. I'm glad they'll be checking you every couple of weeks now. I think my OB does the same. If they do a C-section will it be sooner than 38 weeks?

Juliet- I did get some clear discharge right around the beginning of the 2nd trimester. I think it's all pretty normal.

star- Good luck at the clinic today!

AFM, my next appointment is in 2 weeks and I'm eager to see him again. I think my OB messed up and skipped a scan, because I was supposed to get them monthly but it will be a full 2 months between scans. If I hadn't been so busy moving at work I probably would have insisted on it, but the baby's been so active I figured all was probably ok. I declined my flu shot but will be getting the TDAP. I suddenly feel like I've gained a ton of weight even though I'm not eating more than usual. :shrug: Maybe baby had a growth spurt?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think you're right about the growth spurt - I'm suddenly averaging 2lbs/week and I'm certainly not eating more or anything with more fat or whatnot. I think it's good that you gained it now b/c your stomach may now be getting into a position where there isn't a ton of room left and you may not eat as much at all and lose a little weight.

I'm not sure about an earlier c-section. I don't think so - I think I did ask that or it was mentioned. I guess I'll find out more on 12/1.


----------



## koj518

wish - if all goes well for both of us, we might have our babies around the same time!! :wohoo:

juliet - wow 16 weeks already!!! and yay for hubby nesting ;) I've had discharge here and there so I think it's totally fine!!

star - so sorry about the GTT :( I'm not familiar with the scale they used for you but it seems like you were SOOO close to the "normal" range.. good luck today!

scooby - wow! you get a scan every month!? I'm jealous!! The last one I had was 18 weeks and I likely won't get one until 36 weeks and that would only happen if they think the baby is breech or transverse. It's been far too long since I've seen my baby!!! oh, and I feel you on the weight gain!! I don't know about my baby, but I certainly hit a growth spurt..!! hahaha


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's crazy, koj!! FX'ed all continues to go well for both of us! ALL of us!! :)

oh, I don't think I mentioned but at my scan the other day, I got a 3D of baby B!!! HE'S SO CUTE!!! Baby A was not in a good position to get a good one - we'll try again next time.


----------



## star25

HAHA wish I didn&#8217;t even realise you had put that! 

It is how to care for yourself and to get he monitor for testing etc, will be testing 3 times a day to make sure sugars are under 7.8 and also saw the dietician 
Go back on the 7th Dec, got a growth scan and appointment with the consultant next thurs 

Man this boy gets in this awkward position where it feels like a foot is right up high, I don&#8217;t know if it is or how high they can be right but that&#8217;s what it feels like! 

They did say today that won&#8217;t be going past 40 weeks because of the diabetes and if I have to start medication for it then 38 weeks but hopefully I can control it without medication


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> Thank you, forgot to say my first blood test after fasting was 3.9 then I had he glucose drink and 2 hours later bloods were 8.1 and she said they like them to be under 7.8 so doesnât seem too bad?

Your fasting number is really low, that's a hypo state actually (you should eat asap). Here the guideline is under 6.7 after 2 hrs. Even after 1 hr the guideline is under 7.8 so it seems a bit high?

They won't let you go past 40 weeks because the placenta degrades with diabetes after 37 or so weeks so they don't want to risk stillbirth...sounds scary but they deal with this all the time. Here we are all delivered at around 39 weeks.


----------



## star25

It does seem a bit high she said because my fasting bloods were low she believes it is just gestational but will check 6 weeks after delivery as it&#8217;s in my family history 
Just hope I don&#8217;t end up needing meds


----------



## dogmommy

Star sorry about your gtt. Such a pain to have to measure every little thing you eat but they are so worth it!

Wish that's awesome you got a 3D. You have any pics to share. I'm still on the fence about getting one or not. 

Scooby I think our clinics have same protocol. I had the fetal echo too and have growth scans every month. I really like it especially after going thru IVF I felt like I was in constant contact with Drs and rns 

Juliet I had the same thing. Every once in a while it would kinda be thicker. My OB told me not to worry unless there's an itch or smell. 

Ko I'm with You! I definitely popped a lot more this month. Everyone thinks I'm much farther than 24 weeks. Lol

Next week is gtt and next growth scan. We started the nursery and are getting really excited. Time is going to fly with holidays coming.


----------



## Juliet11

wahhhhh i wrote a post but forgot to send it before my laptop died. lame. can't remember what i said! 

star, hope you can go without meds too! but you are doing good making adjustments and following the advice from your medical team. 

wish, that is so fun you got to see one of the babies! 

thanks koj, i am still on a happy high that hubby is helping and doing his own sort of nesting! 

yeah i have some clear, stringy discharge but i think it was just yesterday or maybe a couple times, i can't remember now. pregnancy brain keeps me so forgetful. 
okay before i said i thought the 27th wasn't too far away, BUT it is almost 3 weeks!!! How can i go that long until i find out gender, and more importantly, just see that baby is okay??? i haven't seen baby since the NT ultrasound... and i think that was 12 or 13 weeks? okay, not big problems, but you all understand there are always fears during pregnancy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lets see if I can do this again from my phone...the divot at the top of the pic is NOT his head. Thats where the camera kinda stopped taking the pic so it made a weird thing. But here is Baby B! &#128156;&#128156; the pic is sideways
 



Attached Files:







44AD56B9-2F1B-4C3C-9C50-A426F3444A03.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5









5B0E93CF-167E-41EB-AF23-BAF4C7A89DD5.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wish2BMom

Baby A wasn't cooperative enough to give us a good pic, he looks like Skeletor in his so we'll skip that one...

juliet - I always try to do 'Seinfeld Math' when I'm looking forward to something - it's Hump Day today, almost the weekend, really. So after the weekend, you'll have 2 weeks until the 27th! And Thanksgiving is in the middle of that (I can't remember if you're in the US or UK) which will fly by so really, it's like a week and a half...:D
But I completely get your anxieties - I have those too, still. I already can't wait to see my pumpkins on 12/1 and I wish my next appt next week was more than just a doppler. But my Seinfeld Math tells me that things will fly in the next 3 weeks so I am trying to hold tight. 

dog - so exciting to start the nursery, huh? I've gotten pretty far with it, as far as organizing stuff we got from the shower, taking tags off of everything, getting stuff ready for loads of laundry with Dreft (instead of the loads I've already done with Tide...sigh). I just need for the cribs to arrive and my husband to move around some furniture in the room and I'll be happier b/c then I can place things where they need to go. My sister is going to make some cute letters to put on the wall of their first initials, I think with elephants hanging from them. :happydance:

GTT tomorrow morning. I talked to that RN from my insurance that I talk to every 6 weeks yesterday. She told me to eat 'pregnant smart' today, so I have to avoid most carbs b/c I guess it takes longer for those to break down and they'll spike the numbers tomorrow morning. So I had an omelette with ham, cheese and tomato and one slice of toast with PB for breakfast, will have salmon and broccoli for dinner and I guess a salad for lunch. I guess yogurt and V8 for snacks?


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, how fun starting on the nursery! With dd we started later than 7 months and it was a struggle! We done it neutral so don&#8217;t have to do anything to it this time around 

Juliet, we understand, the waiting is hard! It&#8217;s been the worst thing waiting for appointments and knowing all is ok, I&#8217;m sure little baby is perfect in there 

Wish, haha cool photos! I couldn&#8217;t get a good pic at gender scan in 4d which was a pain so we didn&#8217;t get any in the end, just 2d and even those weren&#8217;t great lol

Can&#8217;t remember if I said yesterday but I&#8217;ve put on 16lbs, does that sound right for 27 weeks tomorrow? 
So tired right now I just want to nap, dd has just gone to sleep but any minute now I&#8217;ve got my 3 yr old niece so I can&#8217;t win!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm usually good at deciphering U/S pics but I can't make that one out lol. Can you talk me through it? You look great! So happy & healthy <3 I think you're going to absolutely fine with the GTT. Don't forget to drink some water before you drink the orange goo, because you can't eat or drink after. Good luck!

koj- Well I'm what they so thoughtfully call "advanced maternal age" :haha: so I'm automatically on high-risk protocol. That means monthly scans/exams up to 30 weeks and then I think it's every 2 weeks until 36 weeks and once a week after. I can't believe you have to go that long without seeing him, but OTOH that's probably what most people normally do. Are you still using your Doppler?

star- Yeah they'll probably want you to deliver by 38/39 weeks. I hope you can control it with no meds! I don't know about you but I never want to do another injection for the rest of my life lol. 16 lbs sounds great! I hope you get to sleep soon. :hugs:

dogmommy- Yup it sounds like our clinics do all the same stuff at the same time. I like it too, it makes it easier to transition after so much monitoring during IVF. That's awesome you're starting on the nursery! I really can't wait to get it all set up. I think it will be my favorite room. :thumbup:

Juliet- It will go so fast, no worries. :) I'm so excited for you to find out what you're having!

I just discovered that the heat in our office isn't working... I'm so freaking cold. :cold: Glad I bundled up today! I got to experience baby hiccups yesterday, it was adorable. :cloud9: I felt kind of bad for him though, it went on for ages!


----------



## 3chords

Wish2B - you should just eat normally the day before a GTT because you don't want to go ultra low carb and then not get diagnosed with something that can be pretty serious if left undiagnosed. Just eat whatever you'd normally eat and then you'll actually get an accurate result. If you don't, you can't really know what your true numbers are, make sense?

dogmommy - nursery planning is so fun. We did ours very neutral except the paint on the wall (dark blue) so we are repainting but otherwise leaving all the furniture as is.

star - I am also super tired. I blame my toddler waking up between 5-5:10 every single day. 

I got my c-section date - January 31. So only 84 days to go which is crazy. It is going to come so fast because of the Christmas holidays. I think that I will go off on disability on December 8 and between now and then take a bunch of days off to slowly reduce my load. Taking Monday off next week and then the following Friday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone for the reassurance!!!!

wish, i will have to try the Seinfeld math!! is it from the show?
and cute pics by the way! great nursery plans! how fun!

star, i wish you could get a nap in! i still have tired bouts but it is honestly impossible. two kids with sinus infections, and just all the things i have to do and keep everyone happy and fed, etc, and so naps just aren't happening. but i did hire a helper on mondays to come and catch me up on laundry and dishes. for two hours it isn't too expensive, but can't have it more than once a week. i can't believe you are almost 27 weeks! YAY!!!! weight gain sounds normal to me. 

scooby, can't wait to report on here on the 27th babys gender!
keep warm!!

well letting kids watch a movie. its not even noon yet and i am feeling those sleepy bouts. my 2 year old was up with coughs and a slight fever at 2am so that is probably why i am tired!!


----------



## star25

3c yay on having a date now, it is so close eek!!

Juliet, poor dd, hope she is better soon, you sound like me, I have a helper 2 hrs on a Monday for 2 hrs haha, it&#8217;s the perfect day - after the weekend and gets it all nice for the week ahead 

Scooby, aww cute, dd had hiccups constantly but I haven&#8217;t felt it yet this time around


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - I actually haven't eaten much differently today than normal - like I had a piece of toast with my breakfast (It's usually a bagel sandwich but I have been wanting to see if my cafe at work made omelettes anyway so that was good!), I still had a banana for a snack and then added a bit of apple and croutons to my salad. So it wasn't a carb-free day by any means. And added sugar to my coffee as usual. I get your point and that's why I wasn't too regimented today. Dinner is going to be salmon and broccoli with cheese, though and I'll skip the bowl of ice cream. We have our class anyway tonight so I won't be able to have it even if I want to!

Congrats on a date too and GOOD FOR YOU for taking loads of time off soon! I'm so happy you can work that out!

scooby - I am the SAME way with pics! I even had to have the nurse explain what the heck we were looking at. So the pic is 90 degrees to the left. If you turn your head to the left and then cover the giant divot on the now-top of the pic, his face is facing upwards (or to the right) and his little shoulder is by his ear, and his hand is coming up right to where his nose/mouth are. The center of the pic is his closed eye. It's definitely not the greatest picture - hopefully better ones next time around.
And awwww - I haven't felt hiccups yet! Stay warm! Things you don't find out about new spaces until the weather changes. :dohh:

star - fwiw, I think 16lbs sounds great! I'm at around 31 or so with twins, so that breaks down to 15.5 with each? 

juliet - haha yeah there's an episode where Jerry and Elaine go to visit his family in FL and he is trying to make Elaine think that their length of stay isn't that long - 'today is Monday, and that's already almost over...we leave on Friday so that day doesn't count...so it's really only 3 days!'


----------



## Juliet11

3c, didn't see your post earlier, that is SO exciting you have your c-section date!!!
if i got c-section route, mine will be around april 14th. i can go a week before my due date. your time off will be lovely!!!!! 

wish, that is funny! yeah since this week is about half over, it is only 2 weeks from monday till my appointing and since my appointment is early in the morning like 8 something, it is actually a bit less then those 2 weeks. HAHA okay getting too excited for how shorter i can make this sound!


----------



## Wish2BMom

GTT done! Tag, you're it, dogmommy - your turn!
That drink wasn't terrible at all, rather tasty I thought! is that weird...? I got the RhoGAM shot too. TDAP will be on 12/1. I think they are also testing my thyroid, iron and maybe something else - she had 4 or 5 vials of blood. The crappy thing is that the results don't come back until tomorrow or Monday, I think. And cripes, I've already gained another 2lbs since last week! :shock: I haven't changed a thing in my eating! If anything, I've maybe eaten a little less. I think I'm staring down the barrel at a 45lb weight gain. Oh. My. God.


----------



## Juliet11

the weight gain is already bumming me out. when i had my twins, the pounds shed like crazy from all the nursing and pumping i think and i ended up being less then when i got pregnant. however, my second pregnancy i didn't loose all the weight. and i think the meds and stress trying to get pregnant with a failed FET and then the FET that worked, added extra lbs on me before getting pregnant this time around. 
anyway, i just tell myself to try my best to eat healthy and my weight can be dealt with after the baby is born. and now that i am further into second tri, i think my energy is coming back, except yesterday i was tired all day, but i can start working on working out like i used to love to do. 

has anyone had sharp pains like in their belly, that is not SPD or anything like that but more like a sharp pin point stab feeling towards the top? it hurts but is temporary and the only thing i can associate it with is maybe when i've eaten unhealthy and over-ate.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah my friend (who had twins) and I were talking about the weight gain and losing it afterwards last night. Turns out I didn't gain anything since last week, I read the scale wrong. But still, I'm up over 30lbs, more like 32. Which is FINE and GOOD for the babies so I need to chill out. But I was thinking I might do the Isagenix after my body deflates and I lose what I need to lose from breastfeeding/pumping, etc. I'll figure it out after but that's supposed to have a TON of nutrients and such and gives you a ton of energy. I have a feeling I'll be lacking the motivation to get back to working out.

I don't know but like you, I'm not going to worry about it now. I have miles to go before I can think about that!!

Went to see author Dan Brown (The DaVinci Code) give a presentation on his new book Origins last night - something different to do. It was great! Except my friend and I were DYING laughing, like tears were spurting out my eyes. The lady next to her was both yawning loudly and projecting loud orgasmic sighs after EVERY statement Dan Brown said. And the old lady next to me was shushing everyone around her if they were quietly saying something to their friend, yet she was loudly grunting 'MM!'s and 'Uh Huh's agreeing with each of Dan Brown's statements. I wanted to shush her back so badly!! Instead, both women just put us into a fit of giggles and it was really hard to stop. Thankfully we were both quiet about it, just shaking all over the place. I had to literally bite my tongue and lips to stop myself. :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

man...failed the GTT. Not terribly but I guess it doesn't matter by how much. Going in for the 3 hr one next Friday. I already had a 2-week checkup/doppler so just combining with that. So annoyed. :grr:


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that wish, hope next week goes ok for you
Here we just do a 2 hour one 

3c, just done my levels an hour after dinner and they&#8217;re 1.4, seems a bit low?


----------



## Juliet11

wish, your presentation story was hilarious. just the laugh i needed! it reminds me of times i have tried to be quiet but have had to stifle a laugh. 

sorry for the failed GTT. that's the gestational diabetes screening? :(

i am still so excited for some of you who are entering THIRD TRI!!! i mean WOW! you've come such a long ways.... i am getting excited cause tomorrow i will be 17 weeks. haha. seems like not that far along as far as baby size is still so small. but something about getting closer to 20 and then 24 puts me at ease... and 17 seems close to 20 right?!


----------



## star25

17 is definitely close to 20 Juliet! Seems to be flying by for you too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Juliet - yep the glucose test. I feel like your pregnancy is going faster than mine!! 17 sounds so far - almost halfway there already!!


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> Sorry to hear that wish, hope next week goes ok for you
> Here we just do a 2 hour one
> 
> 3c, just done my levels an hour after dinner and theyre 1.4, seems a bit low?

Do you know what units that is? I thought the UK measured in mmol/l...you'd honestly be close to death at a 1.4. So that sounds strange unless it's some units I'm not familiar with!


----------



## star25

It is mmo/l but I felt fine lol , everything back to normal today, I had 5 roast potatoes with dinner so thought it was going to be bad, not massive ones just normal size but no other carbs so maybe not enough, strange
I obviously started googling and started reading about placenta issues with low readings but today is back to the 5/6&#8217;s

Hope everyone&#8217;s having a good weekend


----------



## dancingnurse2

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, how are you doing?? looks like you are quite far along, how lovely! getting everything set up for twins??


star, hope your readings are all healthy! how often do you have to test?

well FIL b-day today. they live just 30 mins away but we went from 2-8pm... so kinda a long day. kids tired and cranky at the end and my 2 year old was just fussy fussy and didn't want to be with anyone but me and pulls me around the house and it was just tiring. i am hoping she gets less needy by the time i have this baby!!i think my bump is starting to show/grow. it seems less of a "food baby" nowadays. 
two weeks from monday i will know gender!!! woohoo!! and see that baby is doing well, my number one concern!


----------



## dogmommy

Wish I love the pics! I'm sorry about your glucose test. So annoying! Mine is Thursday and I'm dreading it. Your story was so funny and can totally picture it lol 

Scooby so cool you felt the baby hiccups! I cannot wait to experience it a lot of woman tell me about them so they must be pretty common.

3c on my goodness Jan 31st will be here before we know it!!! How exciting. So nice to already have the nursery set up.

Juliet not long now until your gender scan! You're so strong to not schedule at private one lol

Star it sounds like I'm right on track with you with weight gain. I've actually gained about 20lb but I lost over 10lb in the first tri bc I was so sick so I'm only saying I gained about 14!

Afm appointment coming up on Thursday. Does anyone get horrible round ligament pain? This week and last I've had a couple bouts that last for only 2 mins at most but I can't move the pain is that bad. It's so sharp that I could cry but I wait for a couple mins and it's completely gone?? Well going to check with Dr on Thursday. I'm sure it's just my body I have absolutely no torso and people already think I'm like 8 months so I guess I'm just stretching a lot. Anyway hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm working all weekend :( oh and last night me and DH binged on Netflix and watched a show Friends from College. A couple goes thru IVF and it had me laughing and crying! Lol got to love these pregnancy hormones!


----------



## dancingnurse2

After having contractions and thinning of cervix I am now on bed rest to keep the babies cooking. The medication I am on makes me feel horrible but completely worth it. Both babies are doing great.


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, glad they are doing good! how scary to already have contractions but good things they got them stopped.
hope best rest is going okay! do you have other children at home or are these your first?


----------



## dancingnurse2

These are our first!!


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you are ok dancing, must have been a bit frightening to have contractions early but you&#8217;re been looked after and the bed rest will help you 

Dogmommy, i haven&#8217;t had too much round ligament pain, just sometimes when I get up too quick from laying down 

Juliet, I test 3 times a day, an hour after each meal then twice a week I do it in the morning before breakfast, my after lunch readings seem to be the highest but not classed as too high so doing ok 

Got my appointment with consultant this Thursday and growth scan so that will be interesting, oh and midwife too in the morning!


----------



## Juliet11

star, remind me what they do at the growth scan? like check baby length and weight?
that's exciting you have upcoming appointments!!
glad you are doing okay with testing!

how was everyones weekend?? ours fun, but a bit packed. hoping for some restful days this week. last week we had 3 doctors appointments (for the kids), none planned for this week and hope it stays that way! 

dog, i have had some RLP, and had it in other pregnancies pretty bad. not fun. i am expecting i will get i worse further along for this pregnancy. 
but yay for upcoming appt!!


----------



## star25

Juliet, it&#8217;s to check weight of baby because the of diabetes, fingers crossed as I&#8217;m feeling quite big! 
Hope you can have a restful week 
Sat we went to a zoo called amazon world, then to a garlic farm for tea and a garden centre fro look at the the xmas decs and displays they have 
Yesterday we went to an xmas fayre in the morning, then me and dd had a 2 hour nap and stayed in the afternoon, she wastched a film with dh whilst I made dinner 
I think today I&#8217;m getting the ferry to the mainland for some shopping , need to get dd a snow suit ready to be cosy for the Disney hol! 

I&#8217;ve ordered 2 different sized maternity coats online which are going back as the coat won&#8217;t be warm enough and got 2 more coming today, I don&#8217;t think they will be great but I&#8217;ve found another one online, down side is it&#8217;s £160 but can be worn after pregnancy too and it looks so cosy might just have to invest a bit more on something decent


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! :coffee:

dancing - oh that stinks about bed rest but I'm glad the babies are looking good. Whatever it takes, right? What meds are you on and what for? just to stop early labor? I keep wondering if this will happen to me. When did your contractions start?

dog - I had some RLP I think more around 20 weeks or so. Mostly when I would get up from peeing, as if that has anything to do with it! But when standing after that, I would definitely have to catch my breath. It would last a bit longer than I wanted it to as well. But I really haven't had any recently at all - just seemed to be a couple week stretch. Good luck with your appt this week!

star - you do the most fun stuff on the weekends! Yeah, my coats are not fitting me now either (I assume you mean outdoor winter coats?) - my wool peacoat just stays open. It's chilly now too so I don't know how long it will last until I break down and buy one. Or just need to get DH's dry-cleaned and I'll wear his. :)
Good luck with all of your appts this week!

juliet - I hope your week is less exciting this week! :) look! your appt is already one week away! That's so awesome that you've popped too! Not long now until you know the sex! So exciting!

Hello to everyone else! I hope you're all feeling well and time is going as quickly or slowly as you want it to! :)

afm - very relaxing weekend, just what I needed. DH had plans with friends to drive to Maine to get a special edition beer on Sat, so I binged on Stranger Things 2 and did a little cleaning, napped. Went to dinner with FIL for Veteran's Day and then we watched a movie later. Sun morning, DH had bball so I finished ST2 and some laundry and such. Watched football, napped, watched another movie, more football, cleaned a few other things. Barely made it out of PJs all weekend! It was heaven!
This week isn't as busy as last but still have a few plans - dinner with a couple of friends tonight who bought us our 2nd car seat (so I'll pick that up from them). Wed is our 3rd of 4 birth classes. Then my 3 hr GTT on Friday along with a doppler checkup. Approx 4 hrs at the docs on my day off - what more could I want?! Good thing I got a new book the other night at the author's presentation night!! :haha: Then I guess cleaning on Saturday for my folks coming in on Sunday late afternoon for the week. I can't believe next week is already Thanksgiving!!


----------



## star25

Haha wish it sounds like fun but I do it all for dd and to wear her out lol, sometimes I would love a weekend like you&#8217;ve just had, sounds like absolute heaven 
It&#8217;s defini cold here and made me realise I&#8217;m going to need a new coat, I&#8217;ve now got 4 upstairs, 2 different coats in 2 sizes I&#8217;ve ordered and need to return for one reason or another, well one might actually be ok but it&#8217;s faulty as there&#8217;s a hole near the drawstring so still need to order another one, by the time I get sorted winter will be over! 

I was all ready for a good nap when dd went down today after 2 hours at playgroup but she barely slept an hr, now I feel crappy for trying to nap myself argh!

I can&#8217;t wait to see baby boy again on Thursday, it&#8217;s been too long since my 20 week scan!


----------



## Juliet11

having bleeding this morning, messaged my doctor. waiting to hear back. trying not to freak out as i had this with my first pregnancy during second tri. but that was a different pregnancy and different issues... so trying to stay calm until she messages me back on what to do.


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, FX it is nothing serious though I know it must be very stressful. Let us know what they say. Hugs.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, thanks! The bleeding soaked a pad in under an hour so they had me come in. Baby is fine! Cervic closed and long, placenta is low-lying and mayhave caused irritation. I still have some cramping so a bit worried but great do see baby wriggling around. 

Will read posts and message again later. Just need to rest a bit.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my, juliet! I'm glad everything worked out but how scary! rest up - I hope it all stops soon and all looks good. phew....


----------



## koj518

juliet - oh no!!! so scary. 
I had some bleeding too so I totally understand the panic. 
Glad to hear everything is ok! Did they ever determine the cause? They never figured out why I was bleeding... :/

get lots of rest!!!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wish I am on procardia and magnesium to slow contractions down. They started at 29 1/2 weeks. My cervix is 60% effaced and 1 cm dilated.


----------



## Juliet11

koj, they think the placenta may have been causing an issue. The bleeding has continued unfortunately but I am in close contact with my doctor and emailing her my updates and concerns. 

I have tried to rest all day, and have been pretty successful. Just every time I get up or have gas or go pee, blood gushes out! 

Anyway how is everyone else doing?? 

Dancing, hope the meds are helping and babies can stay inside longer! thinking of you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow girls - never a dull moment! Both so scary! 

dancing - I'm glad you're able to do what you need to do to stay still and keep those babies cooking a little longer. This could go on for the next few weeks, right? Are you still feeling contractions from time to time? My friend who had twins started contracting at 27 weeks and basically continued until she had them at 34. Craziness. FX'ed they stay put for you!

juliet - omg, I would freak if I bled every time I got up! I am so happy they are keeping a close eye on you. I'm sure it's all fine like they said but blood is never a thing we want to see on a daily basis! How are you feeling otherwise?

I'm doing fine over here. Had a delicious and fun dinner with 2 friends last night but paid for it later. I had to move to the couch again b/c my heartburn was so strong and laying flat was NOT helping. But I got a much better sleep after I made the move. Thinking about moving down there permanently - I just don't seem to get as sore when I sleep down there, like my back, sides and belly.
And just a little nervous b/c Baby A hasn't been moving so much, but I think he just might be facing backwards. I feel like a little bum is sticking out of the left side of my belly! I'm sure all is fine. And frankly, when the middle of my belly moves, I'm not sure if it's A or B!


----------



## star25

Sorry you&#8217;ve had bleeding Juliet, how scary for you, glad you are getting some rest though and that baby is well, hugs 

Dancing, hope you&#8217;re ok on your bed rest too, glad you&#8217;re been looked after well

Wish, I agree, so I comfy at night and if I launch on my right side get heartburn is so much worse, my dreams have been crazy too so what with dd waking up in the night twice sometimes, dh bloomin snoring like a jet and I comfy hips and heartburn sleep isn&#8217;t going great atm! 
2 more sleeps til scan day!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Ok, I see him in the pic now. So cute! My Dad did Isagenix earlier this year with great success. I think he lost 30 lbs. OMG your Dan Brown story made me lol. I so feel your pain on the heartburn. I think I've told you I'm already on max dose of Xantac and I'm having to supplement with Tums now too. No fun! I'm sorry you failed the GTT. :nope: Really hoping you pass the 3 hour test!

3chords- Congrats on having a C-section date! That's awesome you get to go on disability/maternity leave so early. I'm jealous!

dancing- So sorry you're having a tough time right now but glad the bedrest and meds are doing their job. I hope those babes keep cooking as long as possible! :hugs:

star- Hope you find the right coat before spring time lol. I had to laugh when I read your post because we're like twins right now. I get terrible heartburn when I sleep on my right, crazy dreams the past couple of weeks, hip pain & DH snoring all night. It's amazing I get any sleep at all! :haha:

Juliet- I'm so sorry for the bleeding scare! :hugs: I hope they can figure out what's going on, but at least baby looks great and there are no issues with your cervix. Please take it as easy as you can! Is there anyone who can come help out with the kids for a couple of days so you can rest?

dogmommy- Good luck with your GTT on Thursday! Will you have a scan too? How are you feeling otherwise?

AFM, I'm getting soooo tired again. Feels a lot like the first trimester. Falling asleep on the couch while we're watching TV at night, feeling like a zombie throughout the day, etc. I wish I had a couch at work so I could nap lol. I'm also having some bad hip & sciatica pain. I found a stretch that's helping though. Sit on a chair with feet flat, cross one leg over the other knee, hold that leg and lean forward in the chair for as long as you can (ideally about 30 seconds). It stretches that hip & leg and really brings some relief!


----------



## koj518

scooby - I'm 36 so I'm also considered AMA (thank goodness they stopped calling it geriatric pregnancy..!!!) but I think I'm following the standard low-risk protocol (even after my bleeding scare!).. my regular appts were scheduled every 5 weeks and now that I've hit 30 weeks, it's now every 3 weeks. I think after 36 weeks it might go to every 2 weeks? not sure.. also, I actually haven't been using my doppler recently. My friend actually gave me her baby stethoscope so we've been using that instead (less work to use that than the dopper coz I don't need gel!) 

wish - sorry about your GTT :( I had a friend who had to do the 3hr one. she said it wasn't as bad as she expected so hopefully you'll feel the same way! I wouldn't worry too much about not having much movement from one of the babies. They could be facing a placenta or just kicking their sibling instead of you ;) For me, I'm starting to see a pattern where the baby gets super active for 2-3days and tires himself out and becomes a bit inactive for 1 day, and then he's back at it again the next. 

dogmommy - yes! I got bad RLP in my first trimester. they went away in my 2nd but now they are back!! ugh!! my friend told me about the IVF episode in that show! She didn't go through IVF so when she told me about it I was like "uh, there's nothing comical about IVF..." but now that you're telling me its funny, I may have to watch it!! 

dancing - :( bed rest doesn't sound fun, but hopefully you get to relax a bit while the babies grow in there!!

star - wow, 3 times a day..! Is that something the Dr ordered? sounds like its a lot more strict over there than this side of the pond! 

juliet - I'm so sorry to hear you're still bleeding. But it sounds like they're keeping a close eye on you and seem to know the problem which is good. I hope the bleeding stops soon!! <3 


afm - midwife appt tomorrow (just a doppler), thanksgiving in just over a week, baby shower in 2.5 weeks, christmas in 6 weeks, and baby in 8.5 weeks..!! where is the time going!?


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj that's a crazy timeline!!! GAHH!! good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

scooby - yeah I think I'm going to ask for an Rx on Friday for the heartburn. I read that chocolate can kick it off so I'm also going to try to avoid that (but...but....:cry:). As for your other ailments (ha!) I can relate too! Just not all the time. I get sciatica with a bad sleep, hip pain with a bad sleep. That's it - moving to the couch for real! I'm barely making it to 9pm each night either, unless I have a nap throughout the day. I'm kinda ok at work but around 2, I could crawl under my desk and pass out if it were acceptable.
OK now I'm exhausted talking about this! :sleep::sleep:

star - yayyy!! scan day is so close now!

Baby A has been moving more this morning so he's back! :)


----------



## 3chords

koj518 said:


> star - wow, 3 times a day..! Is that something the Dr ordered? sounds like its a lot more strict over there than this side of the pond!

I don't think so - I test 4 times a day at a minimum this side of the pond. Sometimes 5-6...it depends on how bad your numbers are and whether you need insulin. It's pretty annoying, the insulin needles themselves don't hurt at all, the finger pokes are much worse!


----------



## October_baby

Its been so long!! It looks like most of us are all having some of the same nasty symptoms. Heartburn, hip/back pain, really tired but a lot of sleepless nights!! 

Wish- you look amazing!! Love love Love your pics 

Dog mommy- good luck on the nursery. I was super excited and started mine. Im almost finished. Just waiting on dresser and chest. Haha. Yes, I have had round ligament pain. My OB has assured me this pain is normal. It just doesnt feel great. 

koj - Im high risk. I see two doctors and now that Im 30 weeks, I will have an appointment every two weeks and then once a week at 36. I can totally understand frustration if had to wait so long to see baby or update on progress. Not much longer though

3chords- Im so jealous. Youre taking maternity leave soon and you know exactly when youll get to hold your baby. 

Dancing- Glad to hear babies are doing great. I know scary but bedrest should definitely do the trick. 

Juliet- happy to hear you are in close contact with your dr and their staff. Rest mama

I took the glucose test today. I assume it takes a few days for results. 
The weeks are starting to fly by, especially with all of the holidays approaching.
 



Attached Files:







CB05C2E4-DFFE-43BC-A17D-E83344A88C50.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11









37D8633D-E2C8-4C78-A447-CC5412A4D399.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Juliet11

ugh my internet went down when I was trying to do a post earlier today! 

thanks everything for concern about the bleeding. it continued through the night but was light, and gone 9-10am this morning, so lasted a bit over 24 hours but not consistent. tomorrow I will email my doctor an update and also, to make things tougher, i had a weird back issue today that has put me in pain! i was bending over to wash my girls in the bathtub from their muddy play outside, and my back had shooting pains that sent up into a sitting right up position but oh my gosh so PAINFUL! i now have an extremely sore/tight feeling lower back and i don't know what i can take for that, so hoping my doctor will advise. 
do you guys know if we can use heat pads?? my docs for my FET discourage ANYTHING like that, but wondering if further along it is okay? do i need a muscle relaxant? or is tylenol and rest all i can do??? i can't pick up the kids anymore, i am scared! 

october, i feel like my results came in during the night after i took my test! but every hospital/lab/clinic is different i'm sure. i expected a couple days but maybe things were slow and they got to it faster. 
nursery pics are fantastic!


----------



## October_baby

Juliet- My OB suggested heating pad for back pain and even round ligament pain. He said nothing too hot but warm/ middle setting will not cause any harm, plus the Tylenol and rest. I&#8217;ve been using my heating pad faithfully on my back with no issues.


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- That's interesting that they have you on a low-risk protocol, but it's great that they don't feel you need any extra monitoring. The baby stethoscope sounds cool! I never get tired of hearing his little heartbeat. :cloud9: Good luck at your appointment today. Wow, when you put it like that time really is going to just sail by!

wish- Do it! Xantac is safe for babies and will give you so much relief. Chocolate and tomato sauce are two trigger foods for me for heartburn, but it's SO HARD to stay away from either lol. I hope moving to the couch at night helps you sleep more comfortably! I'm totally the same, by mid-afternoon at work my eyes are drooping and I'm struggling to stay awake. Hooray to Baby A for making a comeback! :happydance:

October- Hey, I was just thinking about you! So good to see you update. Awesome job on the nursery, it looks beautiful. Good luck on your GTT!

Juliet- I'm so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! I use a hot water bottle, which is nice because you don't have to deal with a cord/outlet and can bring it with you if you move to a different spot. But if you don't have one I'm sure a heating pad is fine! I'd say no muscle relaxers unless your doctor says it's ok. Just Tylenol, water, rest and maybe some stretches if you can. Feel better soon!

Do you guys feel movement at specific times every day? My little guy is pretty routine. It's like 9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm within an hour or so every day. My mom pointed out that's every 3 hours and probably when he'll be awake & wanting to eat. I hope so, that would be a great schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

October - what a beautiful room! I'm jealous of your organizational skills. I have to wait until our upstairs is painted at the end of November and then I hope I can get going.

Juliet - I was also told we can use heat pads for back pain, especially lower back pain as you get further along.


----------



## Wish2BMom

october - your nursery is SO SWEET!! Aria is such a beautiful name too. <3 I squealed a little! :)

juliet - phew! so happy the bleeding has stopped! I bet you pulled a muscle in your back. I pulled one on my side - I swear my obliques are getting a damn good workout these days. But I'm with the other girls - heating pad on medium, tylenol and rest and no more picking up kiddos! 

scoob - I don't feel a schedule but I think it would take a lot more concentration for me to figure out which one is moving when. I just feel almost constant movement right now. B moves more during the day, I think A moves more at night (awesome...right on NO schedule with each other!). I felt hiccups from B last night too finally!! It was sooooo cute!

First night sleeping on the couch last night and I didn't wake up sore, so that's good. Still had to get up to pee 2x and flip sides of the couch so I could comfortably sleep on both sides, but all in all, it felt a lot better. Which makes me a little sad - like things aren't already going to be changing enough, now sleeping in a different place and not next to DH is happening weeks earlier!


----------



## dogmommy

Glad to hear from you October! Your nursery looks beautiful so far. Did you do the wall decals yourself? Ive been looking at some but didn't know how difficult they would be to put on. 

Koj the countdown is on!! 30 weeks already! I feel like just the other day we were talking about bfps and fitbits haha

Juliet I'm so sorry about the bleeding. It's so scary! Glad everything is good with little bub. One week away till your gender scan!

Scooby I don't really have a pattern yet. It's usually just in the morning and at night. She seems to be asleep during most the day. 

Wish glad baby A is back kicking you haha and I'm glad the couch is helping. It's so crazy how different our lives will be in just a couple of months!


----------



## koj518

wish - yay Baby A! but so sad about giving up chocolate!!! I wouldn't be able to survive!

3chords - I had no clue!! I guess our hospital is much more lenient in every way! My friend who goes to the same hospital failed her first, but did her 3hr test a few weeks later and passed. She would've only had to monitor if she failed her 3hr one too!

october - good to hear from you! your nursery looks lovely!! <3 and I totally agree about the holidays speeding up time! Good luck on your GTT!

juliet - so good to hear your bleeding has stopped!! I didn't realize heating pad could be bad! I wonder why that is?? I'm always drinking a hot beverage.. I hope that wasn't bad!!!

scooby - yes, it's nice they don't see me as high-risk but at the same time, I wanna see my baby!!! at this rate, I have a feeling I won't get to see him until he's out! Baby stethoscope is interesting. A lot more difficult to hear the heartbeat compared to a doppler but its so cool to think that you can hear the little heart beating through him AND me! haha Love that your baby already has a pattern! Mine doesn't seem to have much of a pattern. Somedays he's moving alllll the time and some days he's just mellow. 

dogmommy - hahaha!! omg yes! I still wear my fitbit and monitor my heartrate ;) The countdown is definitely on!! I'm on single digit weekly countdown (8w 2d to go!!)


afm - appt went well. midwife followed up on the bleeding (which has not returned) and said if I bleed again, come right in. She said my belly is measuring on the smaller side so we should keep an eye on that :shrug: Apparently I have to have my pediatrician picked by my next appt in 3 weeks (eek!) and sign a bunch of birth plan documents. This is getting real..!!


----------



## October_baby

Scooby- I haven&#8217;t felt a pattern but I hadn&#8217;t really paid close attention. I&#8217;m going to try and make a conscious effort of noticing it the next couple of days. 

3chords- Thank you. You don&#8217;t have much longer. You are half way there. Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s already the middle of November 

Wish- thank you. Haha. I was inspired by game of thrones and pretty little liars. Lol... I know it sucks sleeping away from DH but happy to hear the couch is working out for you. I&#8217;m thinkng of moving to the recliner and/or moving it to my bedroom. My leg cramps/ aches keep me up at night. 

Dogmommy- I ordered the decals from Amazon and I put them on wall. It is a bit of work but I didn&#8217;t mind.


----------



## Juliet11

it seems like a heating pad should be okay for my back! but haven't heard from my doctor yet but i'll assume on low setting should be fine. i think when you are going through IVF/FET they discourage heating pads or anything hot to overheat your core... our IVF clinic might be overly cautious about things. although i think i remember my regular obgyn also saying not to take hot baths and stuff. so i just take short shower that are kinda hot but keep them short! haha 

3chords, yeah i think i am far along enough to use the heating pad!

wish, hard not to be near DH but good sleep is golden! you need that!

koj, you are getting so close!! how exciting things are coming together!! and so glad your bleeding hasn't returned! it is such a stress...

so last night, after going the whole day without spotting, there was some blood when i wiped, and again this morning. i am a bit bummed but not freaking out this time. i let my doctor know when i asked about the heating pad. 
today i took my girls to a indoor play place while my son has an extra day of preschool. i had to move around with them a bit but i think it loosened my back up a little... but then i did want to sit a lot too so i don't overdo it and have more bleeding. next week hubby is off work the whole week for thanksgiving!! he will hopefully have energy to help a lot with kids and stuff around the house.


----------



## star25

Hi all, suddenly got very busy in here!


October, your nursery is gorgeous!!

Scooby, I haven&#8217;t noticed a pattern but she feel more in the evenings when I&#8217;m resting 

Juliet, how is your back now? Sounds painful, sorry the spotting started again, glad you have good support 

Ko, the diabetes clinic has said to test 3 times a day , I agree 3c I think the finger pricks hurt! 

So tired today and got a bit of a sore throat, just going for a nap before scan this afternoon, midwife appointment went fine this morning and consultant appointment has been changed from today to tues which is a pain as in going today for scan anyway 

Hope everyone is well, just a quick update as my eyes are sooontired! Been feeling it more he last week or so for some reason


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - what a pain to move out the appt. How was your scan? I can relate to the fatigue - I could have fallen asleep at 6:30 last night but we had our class to go to. And then of course, I couldn't get to sleep until about 10. 

juliet - that's good to know for sure about the heating pad. Girl, your spotting/bleeding is going to make me crazy! Tell it to stop!! :haha: I'm so glad you're under really good care, though. I hope it all stops soon.

october - yes! I immediately thought of Aria on GoT. She's one bad-ass character, your little girl is lucky to have a good namesake of sorts. I haven't seen Big Little Liars but I heard it's great.

3 hr GTT tomorrow morning, so still carb-loading per instructions right now. And my regular appt but only a doppler. I thought Baby B flipped last night but alas, I think I still feel a head near my ribs. Oh well. 
Today is my Friday so I'll spend tomorrow doing that, starting to clean for my parents' impending visit and Thanksgiving. Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Juliet11

star, how was your scan??? sorry to here about the sore throat... and the tiredness! i know what that's like! lame they changed your appointment as you will already be there today! can't wait to hear about your scan though!!!

wish, SERIOUSLY!! so it stopped again but then a little brown blood which i think means old blood when i wiped a bit ago. i am just so over it. no more bleeding allowed! 
yay for weekend!!! yay for thanksgiving!!

so i asked MIL to watch all the kids for a few hours this weekend so we can go to IKEA without the kids and get the kura bunk to try for the twins. we finally have a rain storm (northern california), but that means lots of indoor activities. our neighbors having a "friendsgiving" potluck so we will attend that if i feel well or i send hubby with the kids. my brother who lives out of the country comes this weekend as well for 3 weeks so that will be lovely to catch up with him. 

how about everything else? 

when did everyone start feeling movement?? i have felt flutters since very early on, but less now and no actual movement yet... seriously need the 27th to come so i can find out gender and see baby is doing good!


----------



## star25

Wish, hope goes well with your gtt tomorrow! 

Juliet, I felt movement with dd and this time round bob at 21 weeks and both with anterior placentas though

Scan went well thank you ladies, estimated weight is 2lb 14oz so good so far! 

I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve got any plans this weekend, mil has fallen and broken her hip so bil is coming to visit so we will go with him as he doesn&#8217;t love close by so will need lifts but maybe do something more fun for dd Sunday, hopefully this sore throat will go as last one I had was only a day or 2 and didnt urn into anything


----------



## Juliet11

Star, YAY scan!! baby growing so nicely!! 
poor MIL, that is terrible!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls - quick update before the weekend - GTT went smoothly but won&#8217;t have results til Monday. I asked if maybe I could just get them on Friday so I could eat what I want on Thursday but everyone laughed at me. Can&#8217;t blame a girl for trying!

Star- grwat scan!! Baby&#8217;s getting big!

Juliet - think I felt legit movement around 18 weeks


----------



## Juliet11

Ugh my emotions are all over the place. Crying spells and not sure why!!! Still 5 hours till hubby comes home.


----------



## Juliet11

So things finally got better. But this pregnancy has been much more of an emotional roller coaster then my other ones. 

how is everyone's weekends? 
Ours off to a busy start tonight and probably will be the theme for the weekend, but all the better to get into Thanksgiving week and then anatomy scan :) :)

wish, hope you get good results monday!
star, how is MIL doing?


----------



## star25

Im glad youre feeling better Juliet, Im always relieved when dh gets Home ignore dd has been hard work haha , last 2 mornings its been a 5:20 start, hoping this pattern changes! 
Mil is doing well thank you, still in hospital but were seeing her again today 

Nothing really planned this weekend, might just go for dinner tomorrow for a change but thats all at the moment 

Hope you all have good weekends


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, girls!

juliet - so glad your emotions evened back out. Whew you're having a go of it this time, huh? Not that I knew you during your last pregnancies but from the sounds of it, this one is a doozy. Hang in there, hon! How was the rest of your weekend? Bleeding still ceased?
you have a scan tomorrow? or next week? I've lost track, I'm so sorry.

star - that's great that your MIL is doing better. When is she set to get out of the hospital? Is your sore throat gone, I hope?

How's everyone else? 

My weekend was pretty good - GTT for 3 hrs on Friday morning, plus a doppler appt. The boys sounded good. Baby B still breech. The doc said I'm measuring small for someone with twins at my gestational 'age' (30 weeks and measuring at 35 weeks). I swear Baby B has been trying to make the shift to upside down but he gets stuck sideways and can't make it further. 
Anyway - cleaned and grocery shopped on Saturday, so much that my back was pretty much toast by 4:00. So I just stayed in the recliner basically for the rest of the night. Got up and cleaned a little bit more yesterday before my folks arrived around 5pm. They'll be here for the week to help out with baby stuff and for the holiday. 2.5 days of work this week!! WOO!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WAHOO!!! :wohoo: no GD!!! passed my test!!! I'm beyond relieved.


----------



## Juliet11

happy Thanksgiving week to those celebrating! and happy week to all !!!! we are all getting closer week by week to our due dates!

Wish, EXCELLENT news! happy for you!!! and nice for a short work week and having family in town! 
So my anatomy scan is a week from today! so excited! yes this pregnancy i have been more tired, more issues like headaches and the bleeding, although i bled my first pregnancy as well. and LOTS of crying!!! 

so i also cleaned and did projects basically all weekend. we did a big IKEA trip, and container store, and just got two rooms worked on very well. lots of accomplishments, so i feel good! but my back was also killing!!!!

how is everyone else doing? i popped in over the weekend but super quiet. guess we are all getting in holiday mode! oh and we also did some christmas shopping this weekend !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I usually just try to stay off of BnB over the weekend - that's my quiet reason! I figure I'm probably on too much during the week as it is! :) 

WOW you got a lot done this weekend, juliet!! Good for you!! My mom's goal this week is to get the nursery closer to done, so we are going crib shopping tonight, she's handling washing all of the baby clothes/sheets/etc that we've received so we can see what we still need, etc.


----------



## koj518

October - how did your decal process go?? I got a decal (a world map with animals on it) to go in the nursery but I've never put up a decal and a bit nervous I'll mess up royally!! haha

star - finger pricks sound painful :( and sorry to hear about MIL! Wow almost 3 lbs!! I wish I could get a growth scan too!!! 

Juliet - I started to feel movement around 18 weeks but wasn't sure if it was movement or gas :haha: but then around 21, it was undeniable and looking back, movement around 18 weeks was real :thumbup: Have fun at your anatomy scan!!! enjoy every second of it!! PS I LOVE the container store!!!! We have elfa in every closet and it is the BEST!!!!

wish - yay!!!! congrats on passing your 3hr test!!! Sounds like you had a super productive weekend! and YAY for a short week :happydance: Its so nice of your mom to help wash all the clothes!! 

afm - nothing much going on over here. One more day of work and it's turkey time!! I can't wait to stuff my face with food!!!! Unfortunately, i can only eat a little at a time at the moment but I plan on grazing ALLLLL day on Thanksgiving day!!! :happydance:


----------



## 3chords

Wish - yay on passing the GTT! You must be so relieved!

Juliet - I am so jealous of your weekend work. I have to do the exact same thing, go on over to IKEA and get my toddler room sorted out. I am waiting until the painters are done at the end of next week to get my butt in gear. Good luck on the anatomy scan - do you plan on finding out the sex?


----------



## Juliet11

wish, yay for mom to help out!!! you are getting close so a nursery set-up would be good!

koj, elfa is what we were doing! our house had that already in the closets but like the office closet didn't have it going all the way across so things were just stacked and a total mess. we extended the shelving and now things are look so much better! i am so excited for turkey time too!!!! i am in charge of making the rolls and bruschetta for an appetizer... but so excited to eat turkey and mashed potatoes! 

3chords, yay ikea trips! despite getting a ton of stuff, we actually didn't spend that much! hubby happy about that, haha. and yes i will know gender on monday!!!!!!!!! so dang excited! 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I kinda wish we had an IKEA closer to us - it would be a full day trip down to South Boston to the closest one. So I have not had the pleasure!

YAYYY for gender scan!! Can't wait to hear!!

Just ordered the cribs and my folks and I went and did a little shopping last night. Turns out we didn't have a ton of pajamas for newborns or a lot of onesies so we got a few more of those, a Diaper Genie, some towels with the little hoods (omg!) and such. I feel quite a bit more prepared now!
Now today is going to be prepping for tomorrow and one last Prep for Birth class tonight. tomorrow is going to be mayhem and Friday will be recuperating!


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- Hooray for passing your GTT!!! :happydance: Glad to hear you're more comfortable on the couch and that's awesome you got the cribs and some of the other stuff you were missing. Sounds like you'll have a busy but productive week ahead of you. 

dogmommy- It was the same way for me with movement at first, I was only feeling him in the morning and at night. Apparently when we're moving around during the day it lulls them to sleep. Isn't that cute? :cloud9:

koj- Do they give you a scan at 36 weeks? I'd be surprised if they didn't! How are you feeling otherwise?

October- I love Arya on GoT and that was one of DH's favorite names if it was a girl. So pretty! (I'm also a PLL fan, shhhh.) :winkwink: I'm curious about the decal process too since we'll be putting one up soon.

Juliet- Has the bleeding finally stopped? I hope so! So excited for your scan on Monday! I'm going to guess girl for you. I have an anterior placenta. Felt flutters around 18 weeks but not regularly, and by 21 weeks or so I was feeling legit movement. It got stronger/more regular by about 24/25 weeks.

star- So glad you had a good scan! How are you doing managing the diabetes so far?

I had my OB appointment and scan yesterday and all looks good. I've gained 15 lbs total so far. Baby is measuring a little big at 3.5 lbs. Nice, strong heartbeat. Our scan was VERY disappointing, with a pissed off U/S tech who took about 5 minutes to do the whole thing and only turned the screen towards me at the very end. Most important thing is that he's ok though! I got my TDAP which I'm not gonna lie is still really hurting and made the joints on my left hand swell/ache.

We got our crib assembled over the weekend! I'm so glad things are coming together. DH and I are celebrating Thanksgiving alone with a surf & turf dinner. Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## koj518

3c - yay for painters! I need to hire one too... enjoy your ikea run!

juliet - aren't elfas amazing!? (I sound like a container store employee!) mmmmm rolls... carbsssss.... <3 <3 <3 I love turkey, but I think I actually love the stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy the best. haha (yes, mainly carbs) Can't wait to find out what you're having on Monday!!! 

Wish - that's the closest one to me too! we actually pass by it quite often as its right between us and our in-laws. Maybe I'll run into you someday!! Good call on the pjs! My friend (mom of 2mo old) says that fleece footsie PJs are all her baby wears! Oh, and I have birth classes on Wednesday nights too!!! how funny! 

scooby - I hope I'll get a scan at 36 weeks! I haven't heard either way and don't have an appt yet even though I'll be 33 weeks on Friday. I guess I'll find out at my 34 week appt. Sad that your us tech was in a bad mood :( 30 seconds is not nearly enough time to soak up the awesomeness of the baby!! and no picture!? UGH. such a scrooge!!! I'm feeling great! Thanks for asking! baby is doing summersaults in my belly today and it's actually making me feel a bit queasy..but not complaining! thanksgiving surf and turf sounds amazing!!! 

alright, I am signing off for Thanksgiving. 
For those in the US, Happy prego Thanksgiving! I hope everyone puts their maternity pants to good use :haha:
For everyone else, happy hump day!


----------



## dogmommy

Yay wish on passing your GTT!! I passed mine too! 

Sounds like everyone has nice plans for Thanksgiving. I'm a couple states away at my sister's so going to e enjoy her doing all the cooking. I've been really lucky with everyone wanting to do everything for me while I'm pregnant. 

Juliet can't wait for your scan!

I just read an article today about ikea furniture being recalled for tipping over on toddlers! So scary all the stuff we have to worry about. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! The next couple months are going to fly by for us!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Had my appointment today. Arlo is 4 lbs 8oz and Luna is 4 lbs 1 oz. Both have a ton of hair! I am thinned out more 75% but staying at 1 cm. Will continue bed rest and medication. Next appointment is one week and will do third round of steroids. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, those are good weights ! not sure if i mentioned this, my twin were born 35.5 and 5 lbs 8 oz an 5 lbs 9 oz, and pretty healthy. i pumped and had to add some calories for DS for awhile but no major issues. hope you can hang in there a few more weeks! 

scooby, the bleeding lasted 24 hours but was mostly spotting the last 20 or so hours of that, just a heavy bleed at the beginning. i am nervous of course it will happen again but so far so good. 

dogmommy, we have that dresser but it is bolted to the wall so no tipping over! very scary yes!!! we bolt even the toddler play kitchen to the wall to be on the extra safe side.

koj, LOVE the elfa now that we extended it! so much more organized yay! enjoy the carbs!!!! i will be too!

wish so fun to get all the clothes! i love having cute outfits for kids but honestly, pajamas is what mine have worn a lot of the first six months. it keeps them warmer and cozy. how was birth class????

star, how are you doing??

so nothing new to report... thanksgiving family time started today, and was A LOT of fun. took kids to park with family in town, then some chores, then dinner with family and hanging out/playing games. now hubby getting everyone to bed. i am beat and have to make two things in the morning. 
5 days till my scan! i know i talk about it a lot but i am so excited to see that baby is okay and find out gender!


----------



## star25

HI ALL

Wish and dogmommy congrats on the gtt! 

Scooby, so far managing the diabetes ok, it isn&#8217;t so bad cutting out the unhealthy stuff ha ha, I do finding chocolate the worst though and miss that 

Dancing, live the names, glad you are well and having good care, good weights too 

Can&#8217;t rememb if I said had my growth scan a week ago and he weighs 2lb 14oz

I saw the consultant tues and induction booked for 8th Feb if he hasn&#8217;t arrived , if I start metformin it will be 39 weeks and if insulin 38 weeks 

She also said will be given something to prevent a pph like happened with dd and antibiotics for the strep b
She also said to start hand expressing at 36 weeks to see if I can freeze some in case he is early or it&#8217;s needed for any reason 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Had a great holiday and was also really lucky to have everyone do everything. I was reclining and watching (horrible) football for a big portion of the day. I felt a little left out of the usual kitchen chatter though but thats ok. My ankles were happier being up!

Dancing - I love the names!! And those are some good weights! Ill feel so much better when my twins get up there. Hopefully not long now!

Scooby - that sucks about the disappointing scan!! What a jerk! They should understand this is an exciting time for the patients. Booo! How was your surf n turf?

Star - great growth for you too! Sounds like you have some preparation going on. Does it feel like its making his arrival even closer?

Koj- that would be so awesome to run into you! And lemon! We should have a meet-up sometime! Im so in love with all the pjs we got and yeah Im thinking thats all theyll wear for the first few months. Be sure to get some with the flip-over hand mitts. :) so adorable!


----------



## Juliet11

star, good weight estimate! and sounds like you got a lot of planning done on the medical side of things! i bet that feels good to have a plan!

wish, good to get your feet up!!! every few hours i try to take a break from what i am doing and get my feet up. 

i had a tinge of blood again! and some clear globs! 
so annoyed. i don't know if i should call to the nurse line cause in reality, i am going to be there on monday, it is friday now. so really soon!


----------



## star25

Wish, definitely feels like it&#8217;s coming quick all of a sudden!

How is everyone? 

3c, will you be getting a double pushchair and if so do you know what one yet?


----------



## Juliet11

hope everyone had a good weekend! 

tomorrow 8 am is my appointment! finally will see baby again. going to mention to them the blood and other discharge so they can really look at my cervix and placenta closely. i'll report back after my appointment!
oh and friday night i felt distinct movement for the first time. i had fluttery feeling since end of first tri but didn't count that cause it could have been other things. but friday with hand on my belly, at 1 am i could feel baby turn or something! 

who else has appointments this week?


----------



## Wish2BMom

dog - I forgot to say congrats on passing the GTT too!! What a relief!!

juliet - good luck today!!! can't wait to hear the update! especially on if everything is ok with you in particular. And hooray for certified movements!! 

not much new going on here - my parents left super early yesterday morning so we had the house back to ourselves for the day. Went over to some friends' house to watch the football game and then just home to have a fire and a movie. I started to feel some AF cramps in the afternoon and was woken up with them again in the middle of the night. Anyone else have these? is this BH? my belly didn't feel exceptionally tight, so I wasn't sure. I am on the lookout for any sign that the boys are coming early - I so don't want that to happen. They need to bake a little longer. Thoughts?

oh and juliet - I have an appt on Friday morning. Another scan to see how they're doing! :) They are kicking and peddling so hard in there, it's insane.


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- Happy 33+3! 

dogmommy- Congrats on passing your GTT!

dancing- Hope your next appointment goes just as well & those babies keep cooking a little while longer!

Juliet- Good luck today!! Can't wait to find out what you're having. Sorry the bleeding has come back, I hope they can check everything out this morning and make sure it's all good.

star- I'm glad you're handling the diet ok and you have a delivery plan going forward.

wish- So nice you got to relax and enjoy the long weekend. I'm (trying) to learn how to let other people do things for me lol. It's hard! Our surf and turf was amazing. :thumbup: If those cramps persist definitely talk to your doctor. Have they checked your cervix recently?

DH and I have finally 100% decided on a name! We just ordered a personalized wall decal from Etsy so it's official lol. We got a lot done on the nursery this weekend and I have to say, it looks really good! Once we add the decal and mobile it'll be pretty much done. We just need to get the car seat bases installed so we can get those boxes out of the room. Anyone do that yet? I'm also starting to think about what to pack in the hospital bag. Yikes this is getting serious now! :shock:


----------



## Wish2BMom

came back on to say that I called the doc and am going to go in to get checked, just in case, today. I'm sure everything is fine but turns out I HAVE been having BH (who knew!) - when my belly turns into a hard basketball, even though there isn't any pain associated. Good thing, though, is that I haven't had any blood or extra liquid (water breaking) and the babies are still moving a ton. 

I can't wait to see pics of your nursery, scoob! I need to revisit Etsy - the pics I wanted were actually digital files that I can receive and print off on my own. I don't want to do that. I need to get shelves too - thanks for the tip on those!

juliet! can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## 3chords

I didn't install the car seat base until about 35-36 weeks last time, and I also packed the hospital bags then. The car seat bases take like 5 mins to do so I didn't see a point in eating up space on the back seat, and our dog would still sit there then.


----------



## Juliet11

hi ladies!!!

some news to share.......... it's a boy!!!!!!!!! my gut was wrong!!! 
And not great news, I have the two membranes, chorion and amnion are not fused as they should. The ultrasound tech did talk to a doctor and she came in to talk to me about it, want me back in 4 weeks. I will talk with my regular doctor to get the scoop, I am hoping to do that today. They said no strenuous activity for now which I was already avoiding. Never had an issue like this before so no knowledge on it! 


scooby, LOL etsy official! that's exciting! you are getting so close!! 

wish, yeah had BH last two pregnancies! hard basketball! it was crazy. did you have your appt? let us know how it goes


----------



## koj518

juliet - woohoo!!!!! another one for team blue! remind me again, do you already have boys? Sorry to hear about your membrane issues. did they tell you if this had somehting to do with your bleeding? relax and take it easy!!

scooby - wow!! it's official!! I feel like you are light years more prepared than I am!! Us: no name, haven't even started the nursery, don't have a car seat yet, and haven't even given my hospital bag a though.... ugh... I need to get moving!!

3c - phew, that's a relief to hear! that gives me 2-3 more weeks to get my act together!

wish - I get BH too but I was told it was a normal process of your body gearing up for the big day! Is there a reason why they want to check you? 

star - wow!! you already have a date set!! that makes things SUPER real!! very exciting! It's quite crazy that so many of us will be giving birth within a month of each other (less than a menstrual cycle apart!) 

afm - nothing exciting to report. thanksgiving was very relaxing. baby's kicking up a storm and sometimes doing what I can only assume are somersaults in my belly. One weird thing is some days I get period like cramps (that heavy feeling down low). I've heard that contractions feel like period cramps so I got freaked out the first time it happened but it only lasts for about 30 seconds and I only get it once or twice a day max so I haven't given it too much thought. I'll probably mention it at my next appt.


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj - that's JUST what happened to me and all was fine! The doc said at this point, a contraction will feel like HARD menstrual cramps, like I'll be in a ball and breathing through it thinking 'this isn't right!' So the little ones aren't anything to worry about. They were pretty sure it was going to be fine but said at 31 weeks, it's just better to come in and check rather than bet on a 'probably'. But my cervix was closed and long, so all was good.

juliet - YAY for boys!! So many lately!! :) I second the question about the membranes, though - was that the cause of your bleeding? I'm sorry that you have that - I hope it's not a huge deal and is manageable for the next 20 weeks. 

so yeah - the doc I saw this time is so funny. He asked what the boys' positions were and I said one was head up, the other head down, though head down could have flopped (same somersaults, star!) b/c I swear I felt a hard head up north rather than a soft bum the other day. But he thinks he poked his head when he was checking my cervix. But he did say that we're going to have to talk c-section on Fri if baby B hasn't turned, which would be at 38 weeks, if I don't go sooner. He looked at their last growth values and said 'yeah so they are at 50% and 62%, and that's a percentage for a singleton, so you're growing 2 full-sized babies, not small ones!' and laughed maniacally! The only thing he didn't do was point at me while laughing! :rofl:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wish I am glad things are ok!


----------



## Juliet11

oh yes i meant to say, i think that was the cause of the bleeding!

i have messaged my doctor and she said she will keep an eye out for the information to be sent over. and then i wrote her again looking for an update on that but it was towards the end of the work day so didn't hear from her yet.  my family is a bit panicked as we wait to find out what is really going on. i was supposed to go to a wedding, 2 hour flight saturday, back the same night. but want to get the clear that it would be okay. also our travel plans for christmas, driving 10 hours to Oregon, want to make sure that is okay... just have a lot to talk to my doctor about! also what the outcome typically is for what i have!!! lots of worry going on here. had one cry about it so far but tell myself to just wait to talk to my doctor cause it is all just depressing stuff i have read online. and it is possible a rare thing, cause there isn't much online!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Juliet that sounds so overwhelming. Sending you my positive thoughts.


----------



## Juliet11

thank you!! i need it. it's been a rough day


----------



## HopeBT

Hi lovely ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well. 
I dont post much, but always stalking the thread ;) 
So Im little over 14wks now, and got an early scan today. We are having a boy (90% sure)!
My due date is 25th May 

Juliet-so sorry that you are having a rough time, hope things get better soon

I cannot believe how close some of the ladies are already!!! So exciting


----------



## Juliet11

Hope, yay another boy in the group!! 
Thanks, it's been a rough day!!! 
but I decided to try and stay positive and not get so down. I keep realizing that I don't have much control... like they can't do anything for my issue now. Just wait and see. Frustrating but need to stay positive for my sweet little boy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh juliet - so much to think about! I am sending you all my positive thoughts too. I hope you get your answers today. Please keep us posted! :hugs:
And I love the turn to positivity - you can't control it but you have a lot of professionals around you that can manage it for you. Trust in them and then you'll be able to be there fully for baby boy!

hope - congrats on baby blue!! another one in the group!! it's the boy wave right now, crazy!

is anyone willing to share names that hasn't already? :D We told our names to people and one is an easy pass and the other is reacted to oddly. That's what I didn't want but quite honestly, it's taken me a bit to get used to as well. DH came up with it though, which warms my heart. My DH is the type to kinda take most of these pregnancy things with a grain of salt, or go with the most common choice, or whatever makes the most sense. Not a ton of opinion either way with most things. So for the names, I was coming up with them and he'd either way 'not terrible' or 'no'. So when this one came up, from HIM, and it wasn't a jokey name, I stuck with it.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Luna Reagan
Arlo Columbus 
Both different names but family as well.


----------



## koj518

hope - awww!!! congrats!!! so many boys here!! :blue: 

juliet - oh boy.. you have so much going on!! I hope you get some answers! sending big hugs :hugs:

wish - I'd share if I had one picked out!! my goal is to not leave the hospital without a name.. haha

dancing - love the names!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dancing - thank you for sharing! I love them!

koj - :haha: that's a good goal to have!

ours are Timothy and Malcolm (aka "Mac")
middle names aren't solidified yet but I'm hoping they'll be each of our father's middles names - Martin and Lee. I don't know which will go with which. I'm not opposed to 2 M names together (Malcolm Martin) so it doesn't much matter to me!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Love those Wish!


----------



## Juliet11

wish and koj, thanks! been seriously waiting by the phone, ringer actually on haha. but no word yet. 

dancing and wish, loving the names!!!! 
we like unquie... so we are thinking Maverick..... Mav or Mak for short. other contenders currently are Maxwell, Sawyer, Hunter

thankfully the 4 year olds had preschool today, so i could catch up on the house chores a bit with just the little one running around. always feeling behind though. 
i told my mom about the issues, and she is going nuts with worry. wants me to get a second opinion, and wishes my doctors would do this or that. she is very stubborn and verbal. but honestly, they can't make this stuff up. If the two membranes haven't fused yet, then they haven't. 
I will ask my doctor if I should make any other precautions, and what to expect if it doesn't completely fuse at the next appt 12/28. Stuff like that, but I think i'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Wish2BMom

love your name choices too, juliet! my cousin named her son Maverick - I think it's gaining in popularity. I LOVE Maxwell the most out of yours!

those sound like good questions to go in with. I understand your Mom's worry but I agree with you - unless maybe they saw something that wasn't there but I doubt it. :( Hopefully things will fuse together in the next month and worries will be gone. What did they say could happen if they don't?


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I'm so glad your checkup went well and the boys are doing great. Looks like I'm not the only one who grows them big lol. I really hope Baby B turns so you have the option of a vaginal delivery. Stubborn little bear! :haha: I need to pay more attention to my belly to see if I'm having BH contractions. I suspect I am too. I got a couple of prints on Amazon and they're super cute if you want to check there! (Mine actually have elephants on them, I wonder if you'll pick the same ones? :haha:) I love both of your names! I think Timothy Martin & Malcolm Lee sounds great. :thumbup:

3chords- Yeah I use my SUV a lot for carting around stuff for work to different job sites so I don't want to put the seats in too soon. On the other hand, I want those boxes out of my house lol.

Juliet- Aww, a boy! Congratulations! :blue: Wow, I've never heard of the membrane thing. I really hope it's not serious! Have they gotten back to you yet? I would seriously start harassing them at this point! Aww, Maverick is cute! I like Sawyer & Maxwell too!

koj- Honestly I think you're fine and I'm just doing things on the earlier side. It's mostly because we've got my dad's birthday, Christmas, New Year's and my 40th birthday all coming up and I know I'll be too busy to think about all of this stuff soon!

hope- It's great to hear from you! So glad everything is going well. Congrats on your baby boy! :blue:

dancing- Beautiful names! How are you feeling??

Ordered my breast pump yesterday! No idea how to use it lol but glad I got it & it was free. :thumbup: I picked the Spectra S2 Plus.


----------



## 3chords

Hope & Juliet - congrats on team blue! Little boys are so much fun. I love when they look like little old men.

Juliet - always something to worry about...but nothing you can do about the membranes not fusing. Not the most ideal thing for your Mom to be adding to the anxiety.

dancing - love those names. Unique but not weird, will suit them well. :)

We have a name picked but we didn't tell anybody last time so we are doing the same. I had my 28 week scan today and baby is doing great and measuring 2 lb 8 oz so everybody is happy for now and I go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oohhh thanks for the amazon tip! I'll hunt this afternoon. :)

Yeah I sorta hope he flips, sorta not. I am so on the fence about which way I prefer. Whichever is best for the 3 of us, really. But I think he's already out of room. 

I bet you have had BH and didn't know it! well done on getting your pump ordered! I have to remember to change my delivery date if I get a c-sec scheduled...so much to remember! When is your bday? I'm turning 42 on 12/7! :shock:


----------



## star25

Juliet, congestion your little boy! Sorry to hear about the membranes, I hope your dr can give you more info soon so you&#8217;re not worrying 

Hope, glad you are well and congratulations on your boy too! 

Dancing and wish, love he names! And your choices too Juliet 

Scooby, you sound so organised! I&#8217;ve only just got a few newborn sleep suits the other day, although the only thing I need is a double pushchair, all other bigger things we got in neutral for dd in case we ever had a boy so that&#8217;s a relief! Just need a few more clothes but not a lot, most of her vests, socks, bibs and sleeping bags were neutral too and hats so not buying much more til he&#8217;s out of sleep suits and in more outfits which won&#8217;t be for a while cos I think sleep suits are easier and cuter 

Talking of the pushchair I&#8217;m looking at a bugaboo donkey tomorrow, Its less than a year old and so lovely, it&#8217;s £650 but I didn&#8217;t want to buy one new as dd probably won&#8217;t be in on too much longer, miss independent likes to walk wherever possible but we will need a double for longer walks and when I&#8217;m on my own 
I&#8217;ve been debating about a tandem or side by side, I&#8217;ve got a cheapie tandem I use with my niece and it gets heavy at the front, especially going up kerbs so decided on a side by side that can also go to a single, I just worry about getting through doorways but I asked on the baby fb group where I live and a lot of ppl have the donkey and recommended a donkey 
I considered a mountain buggy duet but some of the reviews on its quality weren&#8217;t great and a lot of people said how heavy the icandys are so that&#8217;s put me off lol

Anyway hope you&#8217;re all well, nothing to report here, just the usual horrrendous heartburn!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone for the conern. i have a call from my doctor coming in 15 mins, so 

wish, funny your cousins boy has the same name! i am not sure i have heard of anyone else having it but i figured plenty do!
i am going to ask what will happen if they don't fuse... i am guessing bed rest and steroid shots whenever they can start those up. 

scooby, i think it is rare and serious :(
3chords, had you heard of the membrane issue before? 
star, thanks!!! 

i am so excited some of you are getting so far along!! wish i was there too!!!

star, i have the bugaboo donkey! are they all a double? mine is a double that can go down to a single with a basket. its pretty neat.


----------



## star25

This one is the same Juliet, double to single I love the look of them and flexibility 
Hope the phone call goes ok


----------



## 3chords

star - we are also getting the Donkey, but I think I'll get the Donkey 2 new and then re-sell it for a good price as they really maintain their value. I like how versatile it is and I already have the Cameleon 3 and the Bee so I am generally a fan of the brand (though I don't actually really like the Bee that much). I hate tandem strollers as they are super hard to push with a bigger kid and Henry is pretty big. I went back and forth on whether I need a double stroller, but I want to get it so that we can walk Henry to his daycare and pick him up with the stroller once the spring weather arrives. It's about a 20 minute walk, which for him would be like an hour lol. And I would love to have that ability to go on long walks twice a day and work off some of the post-pregnancy weight. We also go to the park almost every day and we like to go to the one a bit further away from us so the Donkey will be useful.


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone, so finally heard from my doctor!
it was reassuring... BUT i must note she has not had a patient with this before! It is rare. 

main thing is i will be monitored pretty closely. 
DD had a heart condition at birth that was fixed, so i get a fetal echo cardiogram in 2 weeks. they may do a look then at this issue. i also go in at the end of dec to look at the issue and hopefully it has resolved. if not, it would mean more monitoring of baby growth, possible NST, and maybe steroid shots. depends. there is nothing i can do but continue no strenuous activity and pelvic rest (no sex). 
I feel like some questions were answered, but a lot of it is a wait and see... and that's not fun at all. But my membranes are partially fused which I think is way better then not at all. She mentioned a sub amniotic hematoma, which i think is preventing the full fuse. so that hopefully dissolves. She also got me in the system with the specialist that popped into my Monday appointment, so that means I can contact her with more questions.
I have to admit, i cried off and on for an hour last night. Reading others experiences was so sad and painful! But they were extreme cases. 

So for now, continue the plan. Any red bleeding I need to go in. But I don't need bed rest or change trip plans for now. 

Hope everyone else is having a good week and not eventful like mine!


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, that is the hard thing about reading people's stories online - in reality people who had terrible experiences are much more likely to write/talk about it than ones who had an issue that ended up turning out ok. I did the same thing with the low PAPP-A, was so depressed about the outcomes and for me so far it has not played out badly so I just need to keep plugging along.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, Yes you are exactly right! People post about their terrible times, and not always the successes of getting through an issue. So skewed info. 

It is very likely things will be totally fine. So I am just hoping for that. 
And glad things are going okay so far for you too!!


----------



## star25

I&#8217;m glad you feel reassured Juliet, I agree the good stories don&#8217;t often get written about, it&#8217;s good you get closely monitored but I understand the waiting is the worst part 

3c, I picked up the donkey today, comes with a twin car seat adapter and 2 carry cots which I don&#8217;t need obvs but was still a good price and I know of the lady selling it which makes me feel better about buying second hand, I did consider buying the 2 new but it&#8217;s £1315 without the extra seat needed after carrycot and I don&#8217;t think Madeleine will even be in it that much lol, if I go out with dh it&#8217;s generally in the car and she doesn&#8217;t use a pushchair where ever we go, unless it&#8217;s a full day out so she will only be in it when I go out as I don&#8217;t drive 
It&#8217;s got the grey fabrics though which are lovely and what I would have liked 

In the next 2 weeks I&#8217;ve got diabetes clinic, midwife, growth scan, consultant appointment and health visitor, I think I&#8217;ll have to write them all down in one place as that&#8217;s wothout a bank appointment, hairdressers and 2 Christmas parties for dd! Good job I&#8217;ve finished work as when hear are all done we&#8217;re off to Disney 

It&#8217;s Madeleines birthday tomorrow and I&#8217;m so excited! We&#8217;re got her a Pram, baby born interactive, princess tent with fairy lights, tea set, fairy costume and some books 
She loves babies so much at the moment, literally doesn&#8217;t leave them alone when we go to playgroups and nursery lol, her soft bodied basic baby she&#8217;s got comes everywhere with us, it&#8217;s never allowed clothes on so I hope she gives it up for the new one and he doesn&#8217;t end up naked the whole time haha


----------



## 3chords

That is so cute! Henry doesn&#8217;t care about babies at all and I think finds them annoying lol. Last weekend my niece was crying and he told her to be quiet lol. 

There is no way I could find the Donkey for half the price used here, maybe 2/3 of the price at best and without my choice of colours so that&#8217;s why I will suck up the cost. You got a great deal and I love the grey!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - so happy you feel somewhat reassured. I think it's great news - like you said, you're partially fused so that's ahead of the game. And that hemotoma is probably the cause of the bleeding so if that heals up, then hopefully the fusion will happen and you'll be good! You should post something specific about your experience when YOU have the good ending, so other ladies with this issue can find it!! :) 

star - my goodness, you have a busy few weeks coming up! At least Disney is at the end of it! :) DD sounds like she's going to have a great bday - what a great lot of gifts! 
Your strollers sound so cute. I know Bugaboo is a great brand but I couldn't even look that high. We went with the City Jogger 2 double - hopefully we use it a lot b/c it was still around $500. It's a side-by-side but all of the reviews said this one did fit through most doors, part of it's selling point.
Also, I'm sorry about the heartburn! it's HORRIBLE when that happens. I had a stretch where I had it terribly but somehow it seems to have subsided. Try to avoid chocolate if you can - I think that was my trigger. I can't even have trail mix. Are you taking anything?

scooby - I went on Amazon last night and found a few things but I think as of this morning, I'll pass. I found some super cute prints on Etsy, though, that are actual prints and not digital files sent to me (SO mad about that, I loved those but I don't want my printer to mess them up or be responsible for good stock paper or whatnot). So I'll probably buy those. I also need lamps! So I'll go around here and see what I can find. And if I just get a base, they have super cute elephant lamp shades all over Etsy. :)

anyone else getting super swollen? My hands and from the knees down I'm having to start to watch. The wedding/engagement rings are off. My right thumb joint gets so swollen that when I bend it in the morning, it feels like it pops out of joint a little. It doesn't look significant, though, and my face isn't swollen, so I think I'm still good as far as pre-e. And my ankles/feet go down if I keep them up throughout the evening. Wearing wool socks and boots during the day helps too - like my own compression socks! :)

today is my Friday, scan day tomorrow. Dinner with a couple girlfriends tomorrow night. Infant CPR Saturday morning and then the rest of the weekend is free and clear. I think the cribs are arriving on Sat so hopefully we can put one or both together. Or maybe we'll do that next weekend b/c we have nothing going on then. :) What are everyone's plans this weekend?


----------



## Juliet11

star, so excited for all your appointments and plans coming up!!! loved hearing what you got DD for her birthday!!! those presents are fabulous!!! and you said you finished work, like for the week or the for the holidays or mat leave? and YAY for Disney coming up!!!! 

wish, good idea for me to post my positive experience!!! 
wish my rings have been on off for a few weeks! makes me sad! my fingers are just a bit swollen but not like noticeably, but my rings got snug with pre-pregnancy meds i think as i gained weight. so not surprised they don't fit. no feet swelling or anything like that yet but i am not as far along. i will get some more swelling, i always do. your weekend plans sound fun! 

I go Saturday early morning on a 2 hour flight to Utah for a childhood best friends wedding. Back Saturday night! FAST trip. My mom will be with.
My doctor said my trip plans were fine, unless of course I have a bleed and need to come into the doctors. 
I am hoping we get our Christmas tree tonight or tomorrow night.... kids will be thrilled!


----------



## 3chords

Wish & Juliet - I am not at all swollen this time which is such a nice surprise. Last time I was pregnant all through a horribly hot summer and swollen from 17 weeks on. Ankles first and then had to take off my rings around 24-25 weeks. Now nothing! All my shoes fit, my hands are fine and it's so nice.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, my second pregnancy was during a horrible hot summer!!! i am already always hot and the summer heat was hell and it went on through September and maybe october even that year, and DD was born in oct at 41 weeks!


----------



## dancingnurse2

So woke up to my face and neck swollen. Went to my MD blood pressure was 158/90. They drew labs and I go back in the morning. They are worried it is that high with being on the procardia for my contractions which is a blood pressure medication.


----------



## 3chords

Oh no dancing - please keep us updated when you can. You have made it to 34 weeks which is fabulous with twins and that is the good news no matter what happens next. :)

Juliet - that was me last time, had the baby in October after sweating all summer long. I would put our air conditioning down to like 65 and my DH was sleeping with a duvet in July LOL. I am usually cold all the time but when pregnant I am a damn furnace. It's definitely early winter here in Toronto and I'm sleeping almost naked because I am so hot at night. And then I remember those awful night sweats that come after you give birth...ugh.


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, how is your swelling now?? thinking of you !!! did i mention my twins came at 35-5 (i often say 36 weeks but actually 2 days shy) and they were super healthy and all was good. 
hope everything is okay. let us know! 

3chords, i can totally relate!!! and when you mention those nights sweats, i think i had those too post birth but i actually have them also when i am doing the medicine work-ups for my frozen transfers... they are so annoying, i'd wake up totally sweaty.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oooooh jealous, 3c!! My hands actually ache but arent noticeably swollen. The nurses are a little confused bc we are clearly not in summer and thats when most swelling happens. Night sweats - yeah Im a furnace right now too!! Ive had my own night sweats for years already though so Im used to it. Still gross. 

Dancing - oh no!!! Like the others said, Im so glad youre already at 34 weeks though. Whats the update? Thinking of you. Even bed rest for 2-3 weeks may not be terrible. Thinking of you!

Juliet - have fun at the flash wedding!! Haha I hope no bleeding and you can just enjoy. Glad Mom is going too.

DH brought home an m&m chocolate brownie for me to have with ice cream last night. Pretty confirmed hes my soulmate. :haha:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wish I go back this morning. I have been on bed rest for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- I know what you mean about being on the fence. A planned C-section, for someone as practical as me, would give me a chance to get my dogs situated at daycare and give my parents time to come up from NC. But I'm not hoping for it because I know recovery is tough. Obviously I have no say in what happens but I hope I don't go overdue and have to be induced. Best case scenario really would be just going into labor naturally, I think! But like you said, whatever is safest and best for the babies. My bday is 1/4. How are you celebrating? I'll be over 8 months so we're just going to go out to dinner, but I think next summer I'd like to have a little party at my house with a bunch of friends. Yay Etsy! Hope you find prints that you like. My hands and feet are more swollen but not too terrible most days. Wedding ring is off (that was always snug) but engagement ring is still on. Good luck on your scan today! And have fun at dinner tonight :)

star- I'm a project manager at work so I'm always planning ahead lol. That's awesome that you can reuse so much stuff! Good thinking on your parts to get neutral clothing. Congrats on getting the stroller, that looks like a great one! Hope Madeleine has a very happy birthday today and enjoys all of her gifts :) You sound like you're going to be crazy busy for the next few weeks!

Juliet- I'm so sorry you're dealing with this and that they don't have a more concrete plan of action for you, but it really does sound like it will be okay. I'm glad you're going to be monitored carefully! OMG, I totally forgot about night sweats with IVF drugs. I had that so bad!! I think it's the estrogen??

3chords- There are still some great sales online right now, hopefully you can find the color/style you want for a good deal! I'm totally the same, I typically run really cold but I've been super hot at night. DH is like a furnace and I can't stand it when he gets too close lol.

dancing- I just posted on your journal. So sorry for more complications!! I hope you get a good update today. :hugs:

I'm sort of starting to check out mentally at work, which isn't good because I've got a million things going on and I need to get DH up to speed to take over all of my tasks when I'm out. It's hard to concentrate though, and I've been so tired! Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I'm tossing and turning and having a really hard time finding a comfortable position at night.


----------



## 3chords

scooby - don't be too terrified about a c-section recovery if you end up needing one. Mine was honestly a breeze and way easier than all my friends who had torn and couldn't sit down without being in agony for weeks. I was up and about almost immediately and didn't even need any pain meds aside from Tylenol/Advil. Couldn't have expected a better outcome really...I also know what you mean about planning. We have a dog and a 2-year old we need to make sure are taken care of so it is nice for me to know the date. And DH can book off work and just kind of get ready in time. Of course if I go earlier than that then all my plans go out the window!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Dancing - Im sorry, of course. I realized that after I posted. Please keep us posted on your progress. :hugs:

Scooby - decided on a c-section anyway today even though B is now head down! Its less risky for the boys, gives my family time to come up from NC too, etc. I said the only reason I wanted a vag birth was so the boys get their secretions squeezed out and she said if thats the only reason, then go c-sec. they will be fine.
Now Im wishing for a 3c-like recovery!!
Oh and yes on the sleep. I sleep great from about 9-1 or 2, and then its like a couple of naps maybe until I have to get up at 6. But Im up for a couple hrs at least. And even rolling over is tough now and Im just sore. 

Great scan today! Boys look awesome, both head down now, baby A is very low. Weighing at 4.07 and 4.02. Next appt is in 2 weeks and then we go weekly.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, thanks! definitely hoping to have no bleed, especially tomorrow while on 2 hour flight and flash wedding! hehe YES BROWNIE with m&ms??/ PERFECTION!!! def soul mate there. OH and excellent reports on your scan!!!! 

dancing, how are things going today? 

scooby, by 30ish weeks in my pregnancies i am totally doing the toss and turn all night thing. it seems like i had to flip sides every 30-60 mins, such a pain! you don't get proper rest and it sucks! 

3chords, what are your current plans? my c-section wasn't too bad either... i am thinking this time of scheduling a c-section, i think they will let me do that at 39 weeks, or if i go into labor naturally earlier then trying a vag again. but i'm not sure!!!

did i get everyone?? my brain is tired!!!

so Thursday the specialist calls so i have several days to compile my list of questions/thoughts to go over. basically everything i already asked my doctor but thinking of more things too now. But I worry and cry every night!! my hormones this pregnancy have been wacky. I just want him to be okay. If he is a bit early that is okay but seriously want to get to 30+ weeks. I am 20 officially tomorrow, ticker a day early. 
this week has been a bit of a blur to be honest. but i am hopeful!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Being admitted to be monitored for mild pre eclampsia. May have babies on Sunday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omg dancing!! Are you nervous or taking things in stride? Will be thinking of you all weekend. Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## koj518

Oh my!!! Good luck dancing!!!!!! I'll be thinking of you this weekend!!!! Our babies are the same gestational age (down to the day I think!) So I'm rooting extra hard for you!!!


----------



## star25

Dancing, will be thinking of you this weekend and your family, sounds like it&#8217;s time to meet your precious babies! 

3c that&#8217;s so funny about Henry telling your niece to be quiet! I don&#8217;t think Madeleine will leave this baby alone, I&#8217;m really going to need eyes at the back of my head lol 

Wish, sorry to hear you&#8217;re swollen, good news on another good scan though! I was looking at a mountain buggy double but kept reading bad reviews about the hood and tyres but I liked that it was narrower than a bugaboo

Juliet, sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been upset st night, it&#8217;s understandable with all the hormones too, try and enjoy yourself this weekend, you deserve it 

Scooby I&#8217;m having trouble sleeping, last night Madeleine slept all night and I was awake for 2 hours, I was so tired as well all day and the more I can&#8217;t sleep the more annoyed I get with myself, it&#8217;s the worst! 
Some days I have no heartburn whatsoever, other days it&#8217;s awfuk, it&#8217;s still not as bad as with Madeleine though by this stage so I won&#8217;t complain too much! 

Madeleine had the best birthday, I&#8217;ll attach some pics, I decorated the dining room which is why I was so tired all day yesterday as went to bed too late and was up in the night with her too, we had a visit from &#8216;elsa&#8217; in the morning and she picked up her cousin who is yr older to come round so she was round from 8am too 
Luckily I managed to get Madeleine to nap for a.m. he and a half before all the family come round in the afternoon for afternoon tea for 3 hrs 
Today it&#8217;s happening all over again as I&#8217;m doing a separate party for her friends 
There would have been too many people otherwise, adult wise 
We&#8217;ve got jiggy wrigglers coming today who run a music and dancing class we go to most weeks so she will love that, I&#8217;m preparing myself for another tiring day as we&#8217;ve been up since 5:30 today!


----------



## star25

The last pic my niece is being dramatic as she wasn&#8217;t sat on elsas lap :haha: she does make me laugh, she did already have a turn I wasn&#8217;t being mean, she wouldn&#8217;t move either so in the end I had to pick her up all floppy to move her out the photo lol
 



Attached Files:







332A72F1-251E-4244-9381-53ECC36463E8.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









309BAFE8-419F-4071-95D9-D20CCF785FFB.jpeg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 3









900A776D-BEAB-4B24-AA43-76B18F936476.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 9









B941E2BA-5844-41BD-8E8C-BEE4685D0FC8.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## star25

Sorry I can&#8217;t remember who asked my I&#8217;ve finished work for maternity leave now 
I only done 12 hrs a week anyway but it&#8217;s nice as one of those days was always hassle trying to squeeze the hrs in with childcare 
Also I don&#8217;t drive so was normally a case of dropping Madeleine off at nursery or my sisters then walking the 20 min walk to work mainly uphill and hills bother me now haha


----------



## 3chords

dancing - good luck and happy birthday babies if they are indeed born tomorrow! Stressful but also super exciting time.

Juliet - my section is scheduled for Jan 31, so I am good to go. Last time I had the first slot of the day (7:45 am) and this time I got 9:45 which kind of sucks because managing diabetes on insulin is tricky so I'll have to stay up late to eat and take my overnight dose, etc but what can you do. On the other hand it gives us a chance to drop off Henry at daycare that morning so he will have a pretty normal day to start at least.

star - the Donkey is beyoootiful! Love that grey melange. I am still debating colours for mine. I think I'll go with the black frame and the new blue melange seats and for DD will get the botanical blue melange cover.

Wish - I hope you also have an easy c-section recovery. I was up and running nearly 5K at 4 weeks out so it was really really a nice recovery. My tips are to bring a pillow with you for the ride home (hold it against your stomach so it doesn't hurt if car goes over bumps), and in the first couple of weeks try not get overtired from walking/standing because the pain tends to be worse then. After that you're pretty good to go. :)


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, any updates?? thinking of you!!!

star, thanks! i am already back! your pics are great!!!! oh and i asked about maternity leave. yay for maternity leave!!!

3chords, wow that is really not that far away! sounds like a good plan!!

so got back just a bit ago from my childhood friends wedding!!!! so exciting and beautiful! came home to awake kids, but a decorated tree in the house!!! 
so right before we left for airport i did one last pee and streak of pink blood!! i was so bummed but decided to continue onward. The plane ride I was quite nervous and felt a bit off. At the wedding and luncheon though I felt just fine, took some sitting breaks but did lots of walking and all okay. Then had a crampy tummy on flight back. At home now and had the slimy brown discharge for three wipes after my pee.... they seem to be most concerned when I have the gushing red blood. But I warned my husband our Christmas trip may be changed based on how next two weeks go. I don't want to be away from my doctor/hospital. Oregon is a 10 hour car ride, but once we are there we are 20 mins from a Kaiser, so that is okay... but the car ride in the middle of nowhere worries me a bit. Anyway, don't mean to carry on with this but really need to see if I have any bleeds/issues next 2 weeks and if so, probably stay home. Just wish I had no bleeds ever! They are adding stress!


----------



## star25

So sorry Juliet, you don&#8217;t need this stress and don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re carrying on ever, this is what this group and us ladies are for! I think you&#8217;re right to judge your trip on how you go for your own peace of mind 
How lovely your tree was done, we&#8217;re doing ours today , Madeleine loves Christmas and trees now so we&#8217;re very excited 
There&#8217;s a garden centre up the rd from us that has father xmas, and Christmas world which is lots of displays, lights and trees so we&#8217;ve already been there 3 times this year lol, it&#8217;s easy 1 min up the rd and keeps her amused for ages and there&#8217;s a cafe too so you can stop for breakfast or lunch etc 

I definitely slept better last night, went to bed at 8:30, she woke up at 12 for half an hr then slept til 6:30 which is a good lay in for her! 
Think I should cope without a nap today lol

Dancing, hope all goes well if today is the day! We will all be thinking of you

3c, I think I would have got the black frame if I got new too, I love the blue! I haven&#8217;t seen the botanical but going to google, I can&#8217;t decide whether to use it now as a single for Madeleine or wait, I don&#8217;t think it matters either way but I think it&#8217;s exciting to have a &#8216;new&#8217; Pram when the baby arrives rather than something I have already been using for 2 months, just have to resist!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Babies came 12/2 as my preeclampsia turned severe. Both are doing good for 34 weeks. They still have oxygen, iv and feeding tube. I am hurting and will be glad when magnesium drip is done. They are beautiful. Arlo was 5 lbs and 5oz. Luna was 4 lbs and 11oz.


----------



## star25

Oh dancing Im so pleased everything has gone well, massive congratulations to the first babies of the group!!
Welcome to the world little ones :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations dancing!! Welcome to the world, little Arlo and Luna! Im so glad you were monitored and everyone is safe and happy. Hugs to all of you!!

Star / 3c - that buggy is soooo adorable and chic!

Star - great job on the bday party! Your DD is one lucky little lady. 

3c - thank you for the tips! I plan on bringing my own pillow to the hospital anyway so glad that helps in many ways. The key seems to be not being bed-ridden - get up and get the juices flowing (minding your care though) so thats what Ill try to do. 

Juliet - I dont think you are carrying on either. I 2nd what star said - thats what were here for! I think its smart to potentially reconsider a 10-hr drive of a trip. Whatever youre most comfortable with. And its not like its just one way. 

Not much going on here - been another relaxing weekend thank goodness. Ive now moved from the couch to the spare room and am loving that. A softer bed all to myself and my 32 pillows! 
Making some New Orleans gumbo today for dinner - cant wait. I love NO and this recipe and football Sundays in the fall...happy day!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats dancing! Those are really good sizes for 34 weeks and twins. Hope they grow quickly and you are home in a few weeks with them. Get some rest and enjoy the snuggles when you can!


----------



## Juliet11

dancing, congrats on your sweet twins!! that is so exciting! those are good weights! hope you can get some rest. 

star and wish, thanks for the support!!! i tend to just go back and forth about things in my head and it helps to talk about it. definitely need to see how the next 14 or so days go. We plan to leave on mon or tues (18/19). If i have no bleed or issues by 17th then it will probably be a go. Going to start compiling road trip snacks and cheapie toys to keep them occupied for the drive. hubby thinks ipad movies will work but i dont want them watching the whole way! plus i think that will get old for them.

how is everyone doing? what's on for this week?


----------



## star25

HI Juliet, Madeleine is 2 and has a DVD player in the car, do what you have to do for your sanity! Though from a newborn she hasn&#8217;t absolutely hated being in the car and would cry from start to finish every journey, it really was a problem and I dreaded it, especially if we went somewhere in someone else car, when she started liking certain tv shows I got her the DVD player and she&#8217;s been fine since, I don&#8217;t use it on short journeys but it saved me lol


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats dancing! Glad you and the babies are doing well.

Afm just got back from a visiting my sister who lives a couple states away. It was so nice to have a babymoon and now I'm in the third trimester. Time is flying!

Juliet I really hope the bleeding has stopped and don't get any more issues. Don't worry about carrying on here. With my bleeding scare the girls support on here was just what I needed. 

Star great job on the birthday party! How exciting to start your maternity leave already.


----------



## 3chords

We also use our iPhones or iPad with Henry on occasion if it is a long car ride or if we are in a restaurant. I hate that he watches while eating but there is no way he would sit still for an hour and a half and have a meal so when he starts to get antsy we turn on some Sesame Street or whatever. You do what you gotta do to survive!

I am waiting for the painters to arrive - they are doing all of our bedrooms upstairs today and tomorrow. It is a bit annoying that we have to relocate to my parents' house. Originally I had scheduled them for when DH is on business which is easier but now all of us have to schlep over there. I am so ready for some new colours and looking forward to setting up the nursery too.


----------



## scoobybeans

dancing- Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!! :happydance::oneofeach: I hope you're off the magnesium and feeling much better now. I'm sorry it was rough at the end but hoping you have an easy recovery and the little ones too!

3chords- Thank you for sharing about your C-section recovery, that's really great to hear! My sister had a relatively easy recovery as well. So exciting about the painters coming today! I love freshly painted rooms, they always look so much better. Are you doing any type of theme for the nursery?

wish- I'm glad you came up with a birth plan that works for you! Have they scheduled a date yet? Awesome weights for the boys! It's crazy they weigh what singletons weigh at this stage! Moobley was 3.5 lbs a couple of weeks ago so I imagine he's about 4 lbs too now. :thumbup:

star- Aww, it sounds like DD had a lovely birthday! She's adorable with those curls!! Your niece reminds me of mine lol. Such a drama queen!

Juliet- Glad you had a nice time at the wedding and no scary bleeding! I think waiting to decide on Christmas makes sense. I would definitely be hesitant about making that 10 hour drive, but if all seems well between now and then it'll probably be just fine. Don't worry at all about talking about everything, that's what we're here for! :)

dogmommy- Happy 3rd trimester! I'm glad you had a nice babymoon. DH and I are trying to balance getting stuff done with enjoying our last couple of months of being just the two of us. We've been together over 10 years so it'll be a big change for us when this little one comes along!

AFM, been dealing with some Braxton Hicks (I guess?) lately but it's not totally painless. It definitely has that "contraction" feel though as it comes and goes. My diagnosis is that I need to drink more water, but I'm going to bring it up to my doctor tomorrow. I wish I could get a scan tomorrow too for peace of mind but I'm not bleeding or leaking fluid or anything so I doubt they'll be worried.


----------



## star25

3c how exciting having the painters in, love a freshly decorated home 

Scooby, I think I&#8217;ve had bh once in the night and it was awful but I don&#8217;t really know if that&#8217;s what it was! I didn&#8217;t have them with dd so nothing to compare


----------



## koj518

Dancing - Congratulations!!! It must have been tough at the end but I'm glad both you and twins are healthy!!! 

Hi ladies -- sorry I haven't been able to commend individually.. work's been a bit crazy. I will try to catch up and comment soon!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

okay, sounds like everyone agrees use movies for long trips when needed!! :)

dog, did you fly or drive to your sister? did DH go with? that is so nice! 
i want a bit of a babymoon too! like to carmel, a pretty town by the beach only 90 mins from here...but we will see if a parent can watch all the kids!

3chords, new paint sounds fantastic! what color schemes do you like? it is annoying to relocate but will be lovely once it is done!!

scooby, i too wish they would give us scans for peace of mind! they seem to seldom so scans unless there is an issue, but it'd be nice if they could just do a quick check on things!

star, which appointments are on for this week?

koj, hope work isn't too crazy! good luck with it :)

afm, busy plugging away at life... but taking breaks every now and then as to not over do it. Thursday the fetal specialist or whatever she is called calls me to talk about the anatomy scan. She is the one who popped in at the end of my appointment to tell us about the membrame issue. But we were so overwhelmed and confused. Definitely want her to go over everything again with me!


----------



## 3chords

koj - when are you off work?

Juliet - we went mostly grey-based upstairs. Our room is a grey with a blue tint, the guest room is just a nice slate grey and the nursery is a greyish purple, kind of mushroom colour? My 2-year-old will have blue(ish) with a tinge of greenish walls with 1 accent wall in yellow, framing the windows just to make it a bit more cheerful. I am so dumb that I forgot to take before photos this morning.


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - sounds gorgeous! I'm completely loving the gray colors of late. We did our bedroom in a darker gray than I wanted but it turned out nicely. 
We need a couple of rooms done now b/c my stupid contractor who was replacing windows ordered the wrong size and now the windows he put in are smaller than the ones before, leaving patched wall below and above the window that needs new paint. Fine for the master - I have extra from when we did it ourselves. But the spare room now needs a WHOLE NEW PAINT JOB b/c he's an idiot. And then a little hallway downstairs is in the same shape. I was so mad. 

juliet - that's great if you can be flexible enough to wait until the day before the trip to make the call. Perfect! And I can't wait to hear what the fetal specialist has to say. Please keep us posted.

koj - hope you can come up for air soon! I'm already feeling like I'm checking out of work. NOT GOOD!

scooby - no, haven't officially scheduled a date yet. Not sure when we'll do that. I'll ask at my next appt. So glad you're getting your BH under control with water! Did you guys finish the nursery?
Funny - DH and I are going to have a similar adjustment. We've been together for 14 yrs - our lives are literally turning upside down!! 

dog - happy 3rd tri!! your babymoon sounds lovely! I think ours was our trip to Chicago in August. We're certainly not going anywhere now! HA!

dancing - wishing you and your new family well! Are you off the magnesium yet? Expected time of when you'll be? How are the babies?

afm - nothing crazy exciting going on this week. No appts until next Friday, 12/15. Then we'll start weekly. But I still don't get another scan until 12/29. So just watching my swelling, managing my sleep, managing any signs of heartburn (which seems to have subsided lately, not sure how). 

I'm pretty sure this is NOT normal but...
I am freaking out a little bit about the expectations of 'falling in love immediately' when the babies are presented to me. What if that doesn't happen?? What if I just want to be left alone? What if I'm just a cold-hearted person that can't possibly love someone the way they deserve?? :wacko:
Yeah, so preemptive worries about baby blues/postpartum. I'm worrying about a lot lately, actually. What if they have cleft palate? What if....who knows. My mind, it's a-wanderin'!


----------



## star25

Juliet, I&#8217;ve just got bank and got tomorrow so not baby related and diabetes clinic thurs, next week is growth scan, consultant, health visitor and midwife! 2 of which are on the se days as 2 xmas parties dd has sonim going to have to ty and change the times 

3c we have recently down our hallway in a light grey and dark grey carpet, loving grey atm 

Wish, Those feelings are understandable, when dd was born I had had an episiotomy and had haemorrhaged and was being sick, I could barley even focus to look at her I felt so ill, I breastfed her for an hour and she had to keep wiping my face as I was falling asleep and I can barely remember it, my sister then showered me and it was only after that when I was back on the normal ward I managed to actually look at her properly lol, I don&#8217;t remember it been an instant love the second she was born as I just felt so Ill, I know it sounds awful but that&#8217;s how it happened and I love her more Han life itself but it certainly wasn&#8217;t like you see in the movies!


----------



## 3chords

Wish - whichever way you feel in that moment is totally fine. I loved my son but I wasn't like over the top weeping with joy like some women. I just don't feel things that strongly generally. And the way you feel about your kids grows and evolves as time goes on. Don't worry...you're even allowed to think they are kind of ugly in the beginning (so many newborns look like aliens)! 

scooby - not really doing a nursery theme. For DS we did a loose elephant theme and blue/white colour scheme. Truthfully we never spent any time in the nursery at all. He slept with us until 6 months or so and after that he slept in the crib in the nursery but it's a fairly small room and we do nothing in there. I always nursed or fed the baby downstairs, we play downstairs where there is more space etc. So I kind of now see it as a total waste...for the first baby it was fine but now I'm kind of over that. So we are re-painting the room in a different colour scheme and I will get some different/more girly wall art for her but that's it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, girls. I think Im kinda like you, 3c - Im generally more reserved with my emotions. What you both said helps a lot, truly. At the same time Im worried about this, I look at my belly in the mirror and almost cry bc I will miss this. Im just a damn mess!


----------



## 3chords

Wish2BMom said:


> Thanks, girls. I think IÂm kinda like you, 3c - IÂm generally more reserved with my emotions. What you both said helps a lot, truly. At the same time IÂm worried about this, I look at my belly in the mirror and almost cry bc I will miss this. IÂm just a damn mess!

I find pregnancy to be mostly uncomfortable and awful and I've never really had a simple one so that is probably why. But after I had DS I felt really sad about not being pregnant and even kind of empty without having all my weekly appointments. I was so used to seeing my endocrinologist every Tuesday, my OB every Wednesday, my NST scans every Friday that suddenly it was like my life didn't have the same sense of purpose in it which is silly since I had a newborn to take care of. Hit me totally unexpectedly and that feeling went away after a few weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: thank you for sharing - I know life is going to change as we know it but it's interesting that you point out that life is even going to change from the ways it already has. Some things will go back to normal (my ankle size! and ability to stay on my feet longer than an hour comfortably, working out, etc) and some things will be forever changed (other people making sounds in this house!) It's such a weird, surreal time.


----------



## 3chords

And with twins it will be all the more different (and fun)!

I also always tell women to try to enjoy the first pregnancy - the truth is you will not get the same attention with subsequent pregnancies, people just won't be as excited for you, not as many will come visit and so on. It's just how life is...and you yourself will not feel the same sense of wonder, it will be more like something that you have to do while watching your kids. So definitely enjoy the enjoyable parts now. :)


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, LOVE the color schemes! i have been in grey for awhile... but our new place my hubby doesn't want painted till kids are older and past the coloring on the walls phase. i just wish we could pain! white is not that great, needs some color!

star, sounds like some busy days coming up! but helps keep things moving forward which is great! 

wish, very understandable feelings!!! for me it was hard when my twins were actually born. i had a csec and was throwing up in a bag thing that was to my side. so when the first one came out i waved them away, that i didn't want to hold them yet. of course that changed a bit later, i was just feeling rotten at the moment. 
and my pregnancies are always filled with worry about the baby's health, even before i've had this scare this pregnancy. 
everything always falls into place though :) 

nothing exciting here. honestly emotions are out of whack again. had some kid issues yesterday that were frustrating, and made me tearful in public! well we were at the park and thankfully nobody was around to see but DS had a MASSIVE meltdown and was sitting down and screaming and wouldn't come with me to walk back to the car. then i was thinking how i am in over my head. i have 3 kids, 4 years old and under, and the twins turn 5 when baby is due... so 4 kids 5 and under. it's a lot to take in but I know it will work out. It took us what felt like a long time to have kids, so I am happy deep down, but the day to day emotions are just all over the place at times. 
The dietitian called just now to check on me. yeah i didn't tell her how off track i am. blah!
Just looking forward to Thursday when the specialist calls.


----------



## Juliet11

oh and side note, is it odd i don't feel him yet? I felt him that one time a couple Fridays ago that i posted about but it has not be more then that time really and my placenta is posterior i believe.


----------



## dancingnurse2

I got to go home yesterday. Hardest thing to do was leave my babies. Little man is now on a vent to help with breathing. He developed a pneumothorax and will need some help. The doctor said he is on the lowest setting and is doing great with it. Both have been started on antibiotics due to lab values but mainly as safe precautions. Luna is doing great she is under the bilirubin lights. I got to hold her for the first time today. Oh my heart she kept opening her eyes and looking at me. I have so many emotions right now that it is hard to put into words. My pain is getting better, I am still swollen all over. Pumping is getting hard now that the colostrum is slowing and waiting for the milk. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## star25

See you&#8217;re not rambling dancing, sorry you had to leave your babies but they will be home with you soon, glad your soreness is getting better, how adorable Luna looking straight at you for her first cuddle, so please they are doing well 


Juliet, I dread dd meltdowns lol, it&#8217;s normally because she wants food or wants to be out of her pushchair at an inconvenient time! I just remember there are many more having meltdowns and we&#8217;re not the only ones! 
Ahh all your babies are so precious and you will be great with number 4 too


----------



## star25

Nothing going on here really, diabetes clinic tomorrow, growth scan and consultant Tuesday 
Lots of movement and jumping around now which is fun 
Dd slept 12hrs last night 7:30-7:30 it will just be a one off miracle but it was heaven!


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - I most definitely have been enjoying everything this pregnancy has thrown at me (except the swelling and heartburn - those can take a flying leap). Not that I've gone through a lot, this pregnancy has been very easy, which makes it quite easy to enjoy. I've cherished every little thing about it, which is why I am so emotional when I think of them coming out! I know I'll never be pregnant again so I'm really trying to savor. :)

juliet - thank you for the additional validation! I guess the Mom-worrying doesn't start when they are born, it starts much earlier! Oh the meltdowns - I've been thinking about those too and already trying to strategize in my head (control freak, anyone?). We were watching a sitcom the other night (Last Man on Earth for anyone in the US?) and an 'adoptive' father was trying to get his 9 yr old to go to his room and the kid just stood there. How the hell do you make him?! Fear of god is one thing but if that isn't established...? Oy!!
I'm sure you will have what you can handle too, as far as 4 kids 5 and under. You'll definitely have times of second-guessing your abilities but know that on the outside, the rest of us are like 'woah!! super woman!!'
As far as the movements - I'd maybe call just to get peace of mind. I know in my scan at 19+ weeks, they would move and I wouldn't feel a thing. So there ARE movements that just won't be obvious to you. Especially if he's facing your spine. But I did feel some, so maybe just a call. Have you drank a sugary drink or anything to try to promote movement?

dancing - so glad you're well enough to go home but I feel you on leaving the babies. That has to be the worst. I'm sure it's sooooo mentally hard on you. Try to take things hour by hour if you have to - they'll be home with you soon enough! And that sounds like really soon if Arlo is on the lowest setting and Luna is already very strong. And you're NOT rambling! I love hearing all of this! Especially your snuggle with Luna - melted my heart! Please keep us posted on all of the updates! You're already an amazing mama!

Star - the start of your busy schedule! Good luck at the clinic. I can't wait for your scan next week!

nothing much going on here - worked from home yesterday and today, trying to get this ankle swelling down. I am not fitting into work shoes/boots so it's making it a little tough to dress for work! I think my Christmas, I'm going to try to start working from home full time. Hopefully that equals only having to go into the office a handful more times. I also don't want things to happen while I'm at work! My cubemate is already prepping for that - he has 3 grown children. He was cracking me up - 'where are we going? I have to google maps that...', 'I have towels in the truck just in case!' :haha:


----------



## Juliet11

Dancing, post here anytime! how are the babies doing now?

wish, have not heard of of last man standing. is it good?
yeah on the ultrasounds he was moving all about but i never felt it.
i went ahead and email my doctor, waiting for response. 

star & wish, thanks for the positive comments! there will be tough days for sure I know, but I just need to remember it is all worth it! 

star, i'm excited for you that you have some upcoming appointments! will they do weight and height estimates at the growth scan? that's always exciting. 
that is amazing DD slept 12 hours!!! You are so lucky!!!!

afm, emailed doctor about lack in movement.... curious what the response will be. tomorrow finally the specialist calls! i hope she doesn't call when i pick up DS, although his pick-up is really quick. they hand him off at the classroom door and that's it usually, unless there was a problem at school. but my 2 yr old DISLIKES when i am on the phone. so i always give her a treat and bottle (yes she still on the bottle, we are so bad about weening her off. she was in hospital for a few months for heart surgery at 3 months old so we have always babied her a bit). 
I will report back on tomorrows call.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck on both responses, Juliet! Im sure baby is moving around like crazy and just being stealth like a ninja! :ninja:

Last Man on Earth, sorry - its ok. DH likes it. Will Forte from SNL is in it.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, i probably had a typo on your show name... i am back to being tired A LOT. i don't know why cause second tri is supposed to be nicer to me but alas i am yawning a lot.... if my 2 year old could just sleep through the night and not come find me!!!!!

thanks! just sorta expected i would feel him move a ton by now, but ninja-like is probably going to be his sweet way :)


oh hey and my ticker says im 50% of the way, I'll take it!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeahhhhh for 50%!! I feel like your pregnancy is going at light speed! HA! I'm sure you don't though.
That's weird about the fatigue though I'm sure it can be attributed a lot to your feisty 2yo. :) 

I'm 42 today! Holy crap! And I'm having babies - who the hell thought THAT was a good idea to do at 42?? :)


----------



## 3chords

Juliet - hope the doctor has a good response. I was actually also surprised at less movement this time. I thought for sure since it was my second that I would feel it earlier (I didn't) and more often (also didn't). I had an anterior placenta both times so I don't think that explains it but it could be that the placement of the anterior placenta is a bit different?

dancing - must have been hard to leave the babies behind. They will progress each day and grow and be home very soon. Hopefully they can snuggle in with each other a bit too when your little guy is off the vent.


----------



## Juliet11

talk to the specialist who was very kind and trying to stay positive but bottom line is this could be very serious and result in loosing the baby. 
However, it could also clear on it's own and all this worry was for nothing! She was able to talk to me more in detail and answers my questions but they can't do or say much. 

At my fetal echo next week they will take a look and see if it has progressed but won't diagnosis anything since it hasn't been enough time since the last appointment.

So mixed feelings right now. Glad I could talk to the specialist but not feeling relief or anything. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh juliet :cry: I'm sorry it wasn't better news. I'm sending all the positive vibes I can to you and baby boy. Try to hang in there - we are all here for you. I look forward to your fetal echo next week to hopefully see some improvement in this situation! What day is that on again?
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, I am sorry you have to deal with all this worry about the outcome. I am so hopeful everything will work out and in a few months you won't have to live in this limbo anymore.


----------



## Juliet11

wish & 3chords, thank you ladies !!!!
fetal echo is wednesday late morning. hubby will come from work to be there. i am extremely nervous and I think it will help us know more... 
i was really sad after the phone call... but over time today i keep thinking, this really could fix itself and everything will be completely fine! so holding on to that thought.
i want to protect my sweet little boy so much, but there isn't much i can do but wait and see and take it easy. 

how is everyone else doing? i need to hear some positive things! nurseries coming along? appointments going well? names picked out?
dancing how are you doing and how are babies??


----------



## star25

So sorry Juliet, like you said, you have to hold on to the fact that all could very well be fine and the worry isn&#8217;t needed
Praying for you You and your baby boy, hugs


----------



## star25

Diabetes clinic was fines yesterday, just looked at numbers and said all good, glad I booked dd in nursery for the morning as the weather was awful and would have just been hassle 

Next appointment is growth scan and consultant Tuesday, have rearranged midwife for 28th Dec as too close to consultant appointment otherwise and pointless doing the same things 2 days apart


----------



## Wish2BMom

Nothing really new here - DH was very sweet for my bday. Got my favorite pizza, a gorgeous bouquet of flowers (I can't remember the last time he got me flowers!) and stopped at a yummy bakery to bring home more goodies to have with ice cream! :) I didn't get to eat those yet, though, b/c of heartburn after pizza! :haha: But it was really all I needed for my bday. :)
My next appt isn't until next Fri - just a doppler checkup. Oh and I am scheduling my c-sec today, for 1/15 I guess. It's the first day of the week I can select. My grandmother, who passed a couple of years ago that I wasn't crazy close to (but my aunt was and is having a hard time getting over her loss) - her bday was 1/17 so I'm actually trying to avoid that date. Trying to think of any other reason to have it later in that week (even #s vs odd #s? :wacko:) - I'm always preferable to even numbers but I think waiting 3 more days for even numbers is probably the silliest thing I've ever heard.

That's all I got!

juliet - I think your attitude about the whole issue is wonderful. Hold on to those positive thoughts b/c that's all you can do. I have a feeling things will be just fine but I'll keep all of my fingers and toes crossed in the meantime.

Any big plans for this weekend, ladies?


----------



## 3chords

Wish, I think that Jan 15 is a nice date and easy to remember! My brother was born on the 19th so I like that one too as he is a great human being.

Today is my last day at work. Can't believe it but am also very happy and relieved. I have mostly finished up what I need to do.I brought in a tray of Christmas cookies and a box of donuts from the Italian bakery down the street so everybody at work can share in my diabetes this morning haha. They are taking me out to lunch. We do a huge baby shower for the first baby but after that we do lunches which is fine by me. The company sends a huge basket of gifts after the birth too.

This weekend is my husband's work children's holiday party which Henry loves because Santa is there and he gets a "pwesent" and they also make animal balloons and have a magician and cookie decorating classes, etc. That's in the morning and then in the afternoon we are going to a 6th bday party for a daughter of friends of ours. Henry is always excited to go to people's houses when they have lots of toys around so that will be a treat. Sunday we will go buy the Christmas tree, a bit later this year than usual but because the house was getting painted it didn't make much sense.

I have my growth scan and OB appointment both on Wednesday next week. Had diabetes clinic this week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats on the last day of work, 3c! you made it!! little jealous over here, I won't lie!
and even jealous of your diabetes-sharing! hahaha that made me giggle!

sounds like a fun weekend for you and your family! 

also, you probably all think I'm nuts if you caught what I said about even numbers and having to wait 3 days for the next one, but what I didn't include is that I don't like the number 6. So the 16th wouldn't work. :wacko: I know.


----------



## koj518

juliet - keeping my fingers crossed that everything is OK!! I think your positive attitude and approach to all of this is very healthy and admirable!! I hope you get good updates on Wednesday!!

star - glad everything went well! Good luck at your growth scan on Tuesday!

wish - how exciting that you've picked your c-section day!! My due date is the 12th so we could have babies on the same day! Not sure if you're a fan of her, but Michelle Obama's birthday is the 17th ;) I may or may not be secretly aiming for that day.. 

3c - oh how exciting! Congrats on wrapping up work!!! I'm jealous!! and wow you have a growth scan on Wednesday too! its a big day for scans for this group!

afm - I had my midwife appt on Wed and my belly size had not grown as much as my midwife wanted, so I am now getting a growth scan next Wednesday as well. Hopefully everything will be ok, but my midwife has gotten me slightly concerned... but everyone tells me that belly measurement is extremely arbitrary so I'm trying not to let it get to my head... I know someone asked me before (I can't remember who..!) but I will be working until the day I deliver. I only get 12 weeks of maternity leave and i want to save it all for after the baby comes.. I still have a few vacation days left for this year so all in all I probably have less than 20 work days left until my maternity leave!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi all - I just got a faint bfp today 4dp5dt. Hoping she sticks!!! We did IVF/ICSI/PGS/FET. Ive had a couple CPs while TTC naturally but am cautiously optimistic that this PGS normal baby is our rainbow!


----------



## Juliet11

hi ladies, 
thanks for the prayers and support!!!! let's hope Wednesdays scan will help me get some reassurance! 

what is up for the weekend?? 
we have a work holiday party tonight (bowling and food)... i am tired but will go, doesn't start till 8pm! but hubby really wants to go and i can just watch him if i get too tired haha. 
then tomorrow i think hubby and twins will go to the movies! and then my moms church christmas party, dinner and santa etc in evening. nice weekend ahead. 

Ask, congrats!!! i think i recognize your name. hope this one works out for you!! do you have a beta soon?


----------



## star25

Happy belated birthday wish! Glad it wasn&#8217;t a good one and exciting on booking c section date! 

3c, good news on last day of work, it is a relief to finish isn&#8217;t it! 

Ko, I had the same with dd measuring small but all was good and she was actually 8lb 2oz hope scan goes well 

Juliet, sounds like you have a fun weekend too as well as 3c, I haven nothing planned so far, dh is just taking Madeleine out and I&#8217;m
Still in bed, so tired today and my lower back is aching like mad so going to have a quiet day 

Ask, congratulations again! So good to see you here! Have you tested again today?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you, Juliet! Sounds like a fun and busy weekend! Good luck with your scan on Wednesday! My beta is Wednesday. 

Thanks again Star! Tested again this morning and tests are slightly darker. Still light - Only 5dp5dt but I didn&#8217;t have to tilt or squint as much to see them - they were just there. Yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ask - I remember thinking the line was going to go away, I was in such disbelief. I hope this is your rainbow too!!

Sounds like a crazy busy weekend, Juliet!! Sounds fun though. 

Star - glad you get a quiet weekend. 

Mine is quiet too. We are having our first snowstorm right now so that helps. Dinner with friends was fun last night. I just washed the kitchen floor and did groceries today. Will be making a beef stew tomorrow for football watching and thats it! DH is doing his own nesting today - both cribs are built and hes doing the rest of the rearranging now. Im so excited!! The nursery will be ready!!! Now I just need a couple lamps and decorations and itll be really complete!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh and yep Im a michelle Obama fan for sure. But I could not pick that date and spend the rest of my life with a blubbery aunt not letting the boys have their own day. :)


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies! Just had my 2nd beta so feel safe to join in the success group! Had a chemical in Sept after my first FET and transferred 1 5 day blast on Nov 28, so what does that make me, 4w2d? Beta #1 was 160 and beta #2 was 349, so feeling pretty confident. Excited to get through this first tri! 

I'll have to read up and see where everyone is at, I see some familiar names &#128513;


----------



## 3chords

Yay welcome Ask & MKaykes! Hoping you have an easy 9 months ahead of you!


----------



## star25

Welcome mk and congratulations!


----------



## dogmommy

Happy belated birthday Wish! Congrats on your c-section date. I totally get your thing with dates. I'm totally going to have a fight if I have to do a c-section on an odd date :)

Juliet I'm so sorry you are going thru so much this pregnancy. I missed what the Dr said the issue is but keeping everything crossed for your fetal echo. 

3c congrats on the last day of work! How nice. I feel like I'll be working until I walk over the OB department at work to have the baby!

Congrats Ask and MK! MK I remember you from the LTTC so happy to see you here :)


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone! sounds like some relaxing weekends going on! 

ask that is so exciting!!!! 

mk, welcome to the party!!!!!

wish, it did end up being a bit more hectic then i envisioned. but lots of fun... and i meant to also wish you happy birthday the other day!!! so wish i have a problem with the two membranes that make the amniotic sac, if i understand correctly are partially fused and not fully fused like they are supposed to be... so wait and see... and could explain the big bleed i had awhile back. 

sorry if i missed everyone! i checked bnb on my phone this weekend but then came on laptop to post. and i forget where i am at on things. 

so last night i had redish spotting!! i should have called the nurse line like i am supposed to do but i didn't cause it stopped like right away but i told hubby i will definitely call if it happens again. i don't want to risk anything and that is what they are there for. 
both my girls are sick, one with a cold/flu or something and the other diarrhea. so that added a bit of hectic to our night! hubby goes back tomorrow to work for 5 days and then off till January!!! yay


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok now I'm jealous of your hubby's schedule, juliet! I'm so sorry the little ones are sick, too - can't Mama catch a break? :) I am looking forward to good news from your scan this week. FX'ed!

ask/mk - welcome!! so exciting to have new girls just starting out!! H&H 9 mos to you both!

thank you for all the birthday wishes, everyone! 
dog, I'm with you - I'm working until the day my water breaks!


----------



## koj518

Ask and MK - Wow 2 BFPs!! Congratulations and Welcome!!! So excited for your journey!! 



Wish2BMom said:


> Oh and yep Im a michelle Obama fan for sure. But I could not pick that date and spend the rest of my life with a blubbery aunt not letting the boys have their own day. :)

 :haha: you're right! avoid it at all costs!!

dogmommy - yup me too. working til the very last moment!!!

juliet - sorry to hear about the spotting and sick kids :( I know you feel silly calling them at every small spotting (I'm just like you and it took me a while to get myself to call them!!), but in your case, I think I would call anyway since they already know you've been experiencing some bleeding etc.. The clinic usually likes to keep track of everything so you can let them make the call whether it was worthy of a call or not! I hope everything is ok!! :hugs:

star - Thank you!!! good to hear that bellies measuring small isn't too big of a concern! I just wish my midwife didn't make it seem like such a big deal.. but at the same time, I guess I should feel lucky that she cares. 

3C - hope you enjoy your first day off!! 

I hope I didn't miss anyone!!

afm - we had our first snowstorm of the season this weekend. I wrote a bunch of Christmas cards and Thank you cards for the shower, did some baking, and enjoyed being "snowed in" (although I could've totally left the house :haha:) Baby basically slept in my belly most of the day yesterday which always makes me anxious... but he's back to being aggressive today!


----------



## star25

JUliet, how is the spotting now? Hope girls are ok, Madeleines has a cough and cold since fri, only coughing at night but it&#8217;s really keeping her awake more hannusual, last night we were up an hr and a half cos she was sick from coughing, not for he first time these last few days, as a baby she&#8217;s always had awful reflux and is still easily sick now, she was then up at 5:30am, yesterday was 5am with just w half he nap in the day, she&#8217;s been asleep for 2 hrs now, woke up and gone back to sleep in our bed so I&#8217;ve had a good nap, I know I should wake her soon but she needs the sleep, I&#8217;ll just pay for it tonight! 

Growth scan and consultant in the morning, interested to see how much he weighs now 

Ko, sat night my boy was quiet too, did feel a few wriggles but not that massive movements he has been doing, sometimes they&#8217;re crazy but yesterday wa aback to normal, it is worrying sometimes but I would have called maternity if he didn&#8217;t move more but luckily he did


----------



## 3chords

Good luck tomorrow star! Are you keeping Madeleine at home with you when the baby arrives? We are leaving Henry at daycare full time. He is really bad with transitions so this will help and I think he'll like keeping his schedule and routine. Plus daycares here are so insane that wait lists are over a year long and there is no guarantee I'd be able to get him back in the same one a year later. I have to admit I am kind of relieved that I won't have to run after both of them all day.

Juliet - I hope the spotting has gone away by now and you have at least a few days of peace and quiet on the worry front!


----------



## star25

3c, apart from tuesdays when she is at nursery 9-3 she will be here 
It&#8217;s a good idea like you said to keep their routine, we&#8217;re at playgroup twice a week and a music dancing group once a week so I&#8217;m hoping to carry on with these soon as I can as Madeleine loves them 
I just wonder what she will be like when he&#8217;s here and when it will sink he&#8217;s actually staying haha


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> I just wonder what she will be like when heâs here and when it will sink heâs actually staying haha

I was a bit older when my younger brother was born (3.5) and was super excited. My Mom said I wanted to help dress him, like he was a doll. And then a week after he'd come home I finally asked my grandmother when he was going back?? Ha!


----------



## star25

Haha how funny, I&#8217;ve got a feeling she will get jealous eventually but more excited at the start 
I&#8217;m dreading leaving her for the birth of its overnight, we&#8217;ve never had a night apart in 2 years and sometimes when she wakes up she only wants
me, dh will bring her to visit in hospital but then she probably won&#8217;t want to leave!


----------



## scoobybeans

Wow, this thread moves so fast now! I definitely need to check it more often.

Juliet- I love your attitude and I hope everything looks good on Wednesday! I think it's good that you're busy so you aren't obsessing over it every second.

wish- How did I miss your birthday?? Happy belated birthday girlie! :cake: :happydance: That's nice that DH made it special. (And also got the cribs together, woohoo!) Wow, only 5 weeks until babies... :shock: Are you ready for this?

3chords- Congrats on your last day of work! It sounds like they take care of their employees, that's awesome. Keeping Henry in daycare will probably be best for his routine, and also give you some nice one on one time with your little girl :)

koj- I still think your midwife made you worried for no reason but like you said better to be safe than sorry. Good luck Wednesday!

ask & mk- Congrats again to both of you & welcome to the group! So exciting to get more BFPs from our old thread. :thumbup:

I'm not sure how long I'll keep working yet. At first I was thinking I'd start working from home after Christmas but it's easier to get work done at the office so I don't know now. :shrug: I think I'll just play it by ear. 

Picked a pediatrician today! He came highly recommended from the nurse who taught our birth class. The receptionist told me he will come to the hospital to meet me & the baby after he's born. I think that's so nice <3


----------



## Juliet11

wish, i am so happy he has time off soon... we need him around more! he didn't take off much time earlier in year, we don't vacation much at all, so now he can do a big chunk for our road trip. 

koj, thank you! yes i should have just called. but now i promise i will if it happens again. sounds like the perfect way to spend a snowy day! we don't get snow in my part of California, we are not too far from the beach, so at sea level, no snow...but if did have snow i would spend it doing christmas cards, listening to christmas music, having sweets, etc

star, no more spotting thankfully... well some brown stuff but they aren't worried about that they said. both daughters seem to be getting better with their issues although i had to give older daughter fever meds in the night. sorry yours has been sick as well! my older daughter slept in to 10 am today, that never happens!!! she needed the sleep, but yeah we will pay tonight when she won't go to bed! or maybe we luck out and she still will need that sleep.
excited to hear how your growth scan goes!

3chords, thank you!!!

i am eager for Wednesday... fetal echo cause my 2 year old had a heart problem that was fixed at 4 months old so I get the echo. We expect no heart conditions as hers was rare and random. But hopefully during the echo they can zoom down to the problem area and get an update for me. They said they would... but i am feeling a bit grumpy and not hopeful with the medical team... not their fault, I am just feeling like I could have been better informed from the beginning instead of stressing, crying and waiting for emails and calls to be returned.
But overall I am happy and optimistic about the situation! I'll report back on that on Wednesday! 

Hope everyone has a good start to their weeks! Looking forward to hearing how appointments and scans go! And betas for the new comers, yay!


----------



## Juliet11

scooby, thanks!!! yeah keeping busy is good for me! but harder not to think about it when everyone is asleep and the house is quiet!
sounds smart to play the work plan by ear! nice you have flexibility! and yay for picking a pediatrician!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Just have a couple of minutes down time. The twins are doing better. Both are off oxygen and IV! Only still have feeding tube while they learn to eat. I am exhausted. Though I am thankful. Sending my love ladies!


----------



## star25

Ahh sending our love to you and the babies too Dancing, glad babies are well!

Juliet, she slept OK in the end til 7:15 and had to wake her for nursery where she was sick after lunch so had to her early

Scan went well and he weighs 4.6lb I thought this was a lot but he's on the same line on the chart,50th percentile, next scan 9th Jan


----------



## MKaykes

Do you ladies have any tips to get through this first trimester? I keep worrying that I'll miscarry, and won't know it until my scan which is two weeks away still. Part of me wants to keep testing, but I also don't want to stress about how dark or light a line is. Even of the baby stopped growing, I'd still have hcg so it's not like it's suddenly turn to a BFN. I wish I got to go in for another beta!


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet- I have to agree, I think your doctor could have handled it better so you didn't have to worry for so long. Sorry your girls are sick :( I hope they feel better soon!

dancing- So glad to hear the twins are improving! I can't imagine how exhausted you must be, but I hear it does get a little better all of the time. Take good care of yourself!

star- At 30 weeks my little guy was measuring 3.5lbs so if you figure 1/2lb a week than 4.5lbs sounds right. (My doctor said he was measuring big but I've seen other charts that said he was spot on so...??) I think they're just guessing, honestly! :haha:

mk- I tested for quite awhile because I really needed the assurance of seeing those lines get darker until my scan. In order to help me stay optimistic, I downloaded a pregnancy app (Ovia) onto my phone and started bookmarking cute baby stuff on my computer. I talked to the bean and visualized him getting bigger every day. Might sound silly lol but it did help me! How far along will you be at your first scan? At mine I was still shy of 6 weeks and we saw a sac but no heartbeat yet. I was so glad people had told me ahead of time that may happen so I didn't freak out, because at my next scan everything looked perfect. You'll get through it! <3

Fighting a cold at the moment. Boo. I'm at work today but wishing I'd stayed home. You guys I think I might have SPD. My hip pain is so, so bad at night that it hurts to stand when I get up from the couch and it hurts like hell to walk, especially up the stairs. It even hurts to flip from one side to the other when I'm lying in bed. I looked up the symptoms and I have all of them. :( Anyone go through this or suffering from it now?


----------



## dancingnurse2

Scooby I had SPD. It hurts so much. My heating pad or hot rocks helped.


----------



## Juliet11

star, sounds like a good scan!!!! thats a good weight!! and you have just under 2 months to go?

MK, waiting for ultrasounds was the worst!!! keep yourself busy with projects... it's a good time to clean and organize your clothes, kitchen, everything! or do fun arts and crafts like if you scrapbook or if you like to read books, etc. i wouldn't test at this point, and just try and wait for the scan. hang in there!

scooby, sounds like you need to go home and rest!!!! drink some tea and get some sleep... being sick like that totally sucks, especially when preggo.... get better soon!
girls seems mostly better, so sent older DD to preschool. she had a tiny cough during night but that was it. but other daughter still has weird poops! not sure what's going on with her. but kept DS home from preschool cause he had throw-up in the night but i think it was just a funny tummy... dad let him have a hot dog at 8pm last night!!! something i would not do! oh well... he seems quite happy today. 

i'll report back about tomorrows appointment in the morning!!


----------



## 3chords

scooby - that sounds uncomfortable! :(

star - great scan and size. My son was like 6 lbs at the 32 week scan so you're definitely not having a huge diabetes baby so far.

mkaykes - I have had a lot of losses so for me there was really no relaxing at all in the first trimester. What is your clinic's ultrasound schedule? Mine did every 2 weeks from 6w on which did help a bit.


----------



## star25

Thank you Juliet and 3c, induction 8 weeks tomorrow!

Scooby,sounds painful, with dd I didn't have SPD but I had bad hip pain on the left and had to go to physio,turns out one side of my pelvis was higher than the other causing the pain so definitely worth getting checked ,my knee caps were also too high due to tight thigh muscles pulling them higher which is why I've probably had knee pain again this time ,I've probably just cursed myself as its been OK for a couple weeks now! Hope you feel better soon with hour cold too


----------



## Juliet11

scooby, i am trying to remember if i had SPD... 
i had and currently have round ligament pain is it anything like that? cause that has been painful and made me stop geting out of bed and wait for the pain to pass. and towards the end of my last pregnancy i had something called or nicknamed "lighting crotch" with was awkward and painful. but SPD i can't remember so maybe not... hope it eases up for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mk - I agree with the girls - the first tri is actually torture to get through if you've had previous losses. What worked best for me was to have plans/be busy. If you have something to look forward to to make it to the scans, that helps. Can't wait for your scan day!!

star - your boy sounds like a great weight! So glad everything looked good!! 

scooby - ready?? ummm...nope! :haha: I keep trying to immerse myself into daydreams about how it's going to be/feel/look to try to prep myself and I know I'm just way off b/c nothing can really prepare you. DH is nervous about them being so small - he's never held a newborn. He doesn't want to break them! He'll learn quickly! 
I have to look up what SPD is but I don't think I'm experiencing that. Though my belly is definitely in pain when I roll over at night. I've figured out a pretty good position, though, I think, to be able to roll from side to side with minimal discomfort now. For this week, anyway...
Congrats on finding a pediatrician! I did too!! Literally right around the corner from us so on nice days, we can even walk over.

juliet - can't wait for your scan results today. I really really hope everything looks improved. Please keep us posted!

koj - love your snow day! you were very productive!! I laid on the couch all day, basically, trying to shrink my ankles. It's not working :haha:

dancing - so glad you were able to pop in with an update! The twins are doing so well, you'll be able to bring them home so soon!! :hugs:

3c - I also think it's great that you can keep Henry in daycare while you bond with DD at home. Good to not break up a routine that works. How are you feeling lately?

afm - nothing really new here! appt on Friday but it's just a doppler so it should be quick. I thought the babies would be slowing down their movements now b/c they'd run out of room but apparently not. Still nutty!
I get to work from home 100% starting next Monday but not really b/c we also hired a contractor to cover me while I'm out, so I have to go in and train him. Boooo... my ankles can't take it anymore and I have about 4 outfits left for work that fit! and one pair of shoes!
Also, found out this week that I won't get as much maternity time as I thought. About 8.5 weeks. That is just horrible, I hate the maternity system in this country SO MUCH. Doesn't help that I'm a new employee with no vacation accumulated yet but still - we only start off with 2 weeks anyway so I'd still be at less than 12 weeks. Horrid.


----------



## star25

Forgot to say in previous post he is head down and was at the last scan so hoping he stays that way, I feel most movement really high to the left, have done for a while now and turns out that&#8217;s his bottom! Probabaly why they&#8217;re more big movements rather than kicks or punches so definitely explains it lol

Wish, sorry about the maternity leave, that does suck :(


----------



## koj518

juliet - sorry! I didn't mean to make it sound like you should've called!! I think what you did was perfectly reasonable! you are a way more experienced mom than I will ever be and you're handling everything so amazingly! 

MK - the first trimester is the worst!! Its like the TWW x 6 (literally!!) You just have to get through it one day at a time! Like scooby said, if testing daily gives you reassurance, I would fully support it!! 

scooby - sorry to hear you are suffering :( I hope things get better! You're so close to the finish like though so the end is definitely in sight!! (6 weeks to be exact!!) 

star - great scan!! that sounds like a perfect weight for 31 weeks! wow 8 weeks!! a lot of us are really running towards that finish line!! 

wish - oh my goodness!! I'm totally with you on the swelling!!! my feet, ankle and legs are suffering the most (oh and my face!!!! haha)

afm - had my scan today. just as my midwife suspected, the baby is on the small side.. (18th percentile to be exact). she said the main concern is that my placenta isn't functioning as it should, but during the scan today, it was pumping blood fine so they're not too too concerned at the moment. But I now have weekly appointments to take my belly measurement and if it doesn't grow every week, then I'll probably have another scan in about 2-3 weeks to make sure he's growing OK. On the upside, baby's head is down (WAAAAY down... so low they could hardly take the head measurement) and he's facing my back, so in the perfect birthing position!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj - I think I forgot that you are ahead of scooby and I!! 5 weeks left for you!!! EEE!! That's great you're getting the additional monitoring. Hopefully baby is just tucked into an unusual position and it makes him look smaller. :shrug:
I assume the midwife was ok with your face swelling? that seems to be the thing to look out for. I'm sure they are monitoring anything that points to pre-e too so you're fine. 
Sounds like yours is where my Baby A is - we could barely get a head measurement either! And I'm getting rib kicks now too so he's spread right out.

Man, I am already so checked out of work and I still have a month here!


----------



## koj518

wish - yup. she said as long as the face swelling doesn't progressively get worse throughout the day (mine's usually worse in the morning and gets better) and it's not accompanied by blurred vision, I don't need to be concerned! and yup the rib kicks!! they are painful!! I bet we'll give birth right around the same time or you might be a few days before me!!


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!
had scan today. really liked the technician and doctor ... the echo cardiogram went well, and there was nothing of concern that they could see.

my other issue has not changed. but i did feel a bit better when the doctor showed it to us, talked about how it is not near the placenta so that was good... he said he delivered a baby recently that also had a blood cot even bigger then mine. sounded like he's sure its a blood clot and hopefully it'll absorb and disappear but it was too soon to see any changes. and instead of going back in 2 weeks he thinks when i am at 28 weeks, end of January will be better. and in the meantime if i do have a red bleed i need to go to labor and delivery and not mess around with phone calls or the emergency room. 
So I feel pretty good and the only change i need to make is no more lifting up the kids. 
Still a bit nervous about the trip... but there is major hospitals near where we are so it will be okay. 
Good to see the little guy and he was estimated to be just over a pound!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## 3chords

koj - it's stressful but you are also very close to being full term and they can induce you if no growth and little man will still do just fine. :)

star - I have 7 weeks to go until my c-section which seems so soon.

Wish - so sorry to hear about the super short mat leave. It seems inhumane to those of us who take ours for granted, but you do what you have to in order to survive. Do you get more time with a possible c-section? We can now have 18 months off in Canada (paid partially) but my guess is most people will still take the standard 12.

I had my 30 week scan, baby continues to go up the percentiles. Measuring 1700g or 3lb12oz which is really good for a 30-weeker girl. I'm very surprised and relieved that the PAPP-A hasn't caused IUGR, at least as of yet. Possible that the low PAPP-A is losing the battle against my diabetes lol. Back for my next scan on December 27.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, you seem so close!!! that is so exciting!! and good weight!! 
i wish i was as far along as you gals!

i had a big cry tonight. i don't know what it is but my emotions are so out of whack... i think i am just tired. hopefully vaca next week will help! but that is also a lot of work to go on vaca!!


----------



## star25

Lots of scans! 

3c glad to hear she is a good weight, you're so close now too, I just can't believe how quick this pregnancy has gone and so!eti!as I'm still in disbelief that I've gone from thinking I could never get pregnant to having 2, its crazy, exciting and I will be forever grateful as I know we all are
My sister is waiting for a lap as she has a blocked tube and isn't getting pregnant and I just hope its her turn next 

Ko, wow 5 weeks, its good you are being monitored more and little one will be well, a small precious bundle!

Juliet, glad your scan went well too and you feel better about things , I really hope you can relax and enjoy your holiday, so deserved super mum! 

Afm dd gave me a good nights sleep second night in a row which is good consideringihe napped for 2 hrs in the day , she woke up once at 2am but that's cos she was dreaming And shouting for her cousin myla,"I want lyla I want lyla! Haha the feeling wouldn't have been mutual 
She didn't cough all night, input Vick's vapour rub on her feet with socks on and peeled and cut an onion in half and left it in her room, its meant to absorb bacteria and it reply worked!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 

juliet - so happy that you had a good scan and that the doc put your mind at ease. He put my mind at ease too!! Now I do hope that you an enjoy your vacation. Try to immerse yourself in it as much as possible and relax. :) Hopefully even the good cry let out a little of the stress and helped.

3c - awesome on the scan! Sounds like your little one is thriving despite any potential hurdles. That's so wonderful to hear!! Unfortunately, on the c-sec/maternity front, we don't get more b/c of it. They consider the recovery time to basically be the same nowadays so I'll still only be considered 'disabled' for 6 weeks. So stupid. I'll barely have my head around being a mom by the time I have to come back to work.

star - speaking of which, that's so funny you said that! That's how I feel - still in disbelief that I'm going to be this thing called a 'mom' finally!! 

scooby - I looked up SPD - ouch!!! I hope you don't have it but even if you're in pain enough to think you do, that sucks. I assume no amount of Tylenol is helping?

Nothing new here - made it through another day. That's how I'm feeling lately and I hope that's not too dramatic for only being in week 33! (or I guess I'm IN week 34...) The boys had 3 bouts of kicking the poop out of me yesterday, it was crazy. I was finally able to get a good video of them messing around. My belly looks like a rolling boil when they both get going. :haha: 
Going to try to be social tonight and tomorrow night - trivia tonight and then going to a friend's cookie decorating party tomorrow night. That should bush me for the weekend!

anyone have any fun plans this weekend? juliet, when do you leave?


----------



## koj518

Juliet - Glad you had a good appointment and ECG!! I hope you don't have to experience any more bleeding. Have fun on your vacation! You will literally have to kick up and relax!!! :happydance:

3c - you are so right!! 1 more will til full term so my placenta just has to do its job until then! sounds like your baby is doing wonderfully! 7 weeks!! WOW!


star - thanks! Glad to hear DD seems to be doing better!! Good luck to your sister!!! I hope she gets her baby soon <3

wish - I love watching my belly move! I should try to take a video too! Enjoy trivia night and cookie decorating party!! sounds like so much fun!! We also have a holiday party on Saturday. there's gonna be 4 babies and 4 toddlers... Hoping no one brings a snotty toddler... the last thing I need is to get sick right now!!


----------



## dogmommy

Koj I can't believe how close you are! And sounds like he's already in great position. My MIL is an ultrasound tech and said not to take too much into account with measurements. Sometimes it's tech dependent!

Juliet I'm glad your scan went well! My blood clot eventually resolved and I had that brown discharge which Dr said was a sign it's clearing out. Hope it doesn't give you any more trouble. Have a great trip!

Star sounds like a great scan! Already in position. Very interesting about the onion! Glad DD is better. I hope your sister's lap goes well. 

Scooby sorry you're having so much pain. I read about SPD and it sounds awful. Maybe it will help with the birth tho! Silver lining. 

3c sounds like you have a nice healthy babe in there. We are so close. How often do you get your scans?

Wish how annoying about the maternity leave! Can you apply for fmla. I know they guarantee you 12 weeks off and work has to hold your job. I don't think you are being dramatic!! I only have one babe and I'm feeling it at 30 weeks. You're a rock star girl! Sounds like a fun weekend!

Mkaykes how are you holding up? The first tri was definitely stressful but I just gave myself milestones and talked to baby. 

Dancing glad twins are doing well. Hope you all are adjusting to your new lives!

Afm had a doppler scan on wed. Everything checked out. She gave me a sheet to count baby kicks every morning and every night but I think I'm going to throw it out and not worry about it. At an 8 hr shift I swear I only felt the baby move 6 times . So naturally I worried all day. Got home that night and she started bouncing around like she was on a trampoline!


----------



## star25

Dogmommy, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about writing them down either, I don&#8217;t feel a lot during the day, well probably just not noticing because of being busy but evening it sloads and during the night! Glad you&#8217;re well


----------



## scoobybeans

dancing- I'm sorry you had SPD too :hugs: Thank you for the tip about heat, I'll try that! Hope you & the babes are doing well.

Juliet- So glad to hear your daughters are feeling better. Also glad you liked the person who did your scan! I really think everything is going to be okay. Just take it as easy as you can.

star- I hope that knee pain stays away! I had a masseuse tell me years ago that one of my hips is slightly higher than the other. I bet you anything that's contributing to my pain. Good luck to your sister! I hope she has success soon!

wish- I think your DH is in for a big surprise lol. I'm glad mine actually went through this once already but OTOH it'll be nice for you two to experience this both for the first time together. That's awesome your pediatrician is so close! Wow, 8.5 weeks maternity with twins just seems so unfair. I'm sorry you aren't able to get more. I'm hoping for 12 weeks but may need to at least go back part time around 8 weeks to help with the business. We'll see what happens. Hope you have fun tonight, cookies!!!!!!

koj- Happy 36 weeks!! Talk about close to the finish line... Honestly 5lbs, 2 oz sounds totally fine to me. They say babies put on as much as 1/2 lb a week, right? So really he could be over 7 lbs by the time he's born. Nice that he's already in a good position!

3chords- Wow, she's bigger than my little guy! He was 3.5lbs at his 30 week scan. She's doing awesome, I'm so happy for you :)

dogmommy- I'm glad your appointment went well! I'm not doing kick counts either. I know the normal times I feel him move and if that changes I'll worry. Right now I feel like it would just stress me out more, and who needs that?

AFM, I'm sick with a cold and feeling pretty miserable. I stayed home from work the past 2 days but am back today. At least it's busy so time is going quickly. I think I'll suck it up and go to my holiday party tonight, but I'll be missing all the good wine my boss always splurges on! Hope I can taste the food...

I did more research on SPD and I'm going to try doing pelvic tilts and squats to relieve the pain a little. FX it helps, because the nights are getting pretty bad. :wacko:


----------



## koj518

dogmommy - thanks!! yes I feel like if you move the curser over by 1 pixel, you gain a whole ounce!! My midwife tells me every time to do a kick count and I tell her I do it but I honestly dont... She says 10 kicks in 1hour but honestly, some days i get 10 kicks in 1 min... so it seems like a bit of a overkill if I had to document it!! as star said, it's much harder to feel the kicks when you're busy and moving around!! you probably also lulled the baby to sleep by moving around :) 

star - hows your DD doing today? Fully recovered I hope!!!

scooby - i was thinking that too!! 7lbs baby sounds like a perfect size baby to me!! sorry to hear about your cold and SPD :( I hope you get to enjoy some of the holiday party!! maybe they'll at least have some delicious sweets!? 

afm - I had the most horrible cramp in my calf in my sleep last night! I stretched the tiniest bit and the side muscle on my calf cramped like no other!! I was in serious pain! (But then I realized birthing is probably going to hurt more.. haha) it took a whole minute or so for it to calm back down and then I went back to bed. an hour later, the back muscle on the same calf cramped just as bad!!! UGH. So when I woke up in the morning, my calf muscles were still super tight and I could barely walk. Does anyone else get this?? This is the 2nd or 3rd time it's happened to me during this pregnancy. I hope I don't get anymore...


----------



## 3chords

koj - those leg cramps are horrific. I got them a LOT with my last pregnancy but not this time around. Not sure why. Always at night. The doctor told me to start taking magnesium supplements, not really sure that helped though.

scooby - I feel you, I'm also down with the plague. I can't breathe, my throat is on fire and my body just hurts. I was going to finish up all my Christmas shopping today and instead I am on the couch dying and watching bad Christmas movies on Netflix. On top of that my son woke up for the day at 4:45 yesterday and 4:35 today. Just brutal. He is all stuffy too so that's causing it but he is also an unnaturally early riser.

This weekend - I am meeting a gf for dinner tonight. She is starting her first IVF next month and wanted to chat and so I will pass on all my books and leftover tests, supplements, etc. Tomorrow my in-laws are taking DS and one of his cousins to see some sort of Curious George show at the kids theatre in the morning. So DH and I will probably take the time to shop a bit. On Sunday DS has a play date in the morning and then we are going to my parents' for lunch. So a low key weekend but last 2 were nuts and next weekend is insane so I am pretty happy.


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone! 
i am definitely feeling less stressed overall since Wednesday's scan. 
i am hoping our vacation is relaxing... it's a family reunion, so there will be lots of family, and 11 cousins to my kids... so a little hectic too. 

dogmommy, i forgot you had a hemotoma too. do you know what size it was? i have had brown discharge almost 2x a day (but none yesterday), but they said the hemotoma hasn't changed in size.... hoping it would get smaller. 


My regular OBGYN doctor emailed me this morning as a follow-up to my appointment, so that was nice. 
I am just going to feel a lot better come February or so when I am in the 30 weeks of pregnancy. Cause then if he needed to come early, he would would do pretty well. Obviously want to make it to 38-39 weeks, but I feel like 30s have a high chance of survival. 

koj, leg cramp sounds horrid! was it a charlie horse? I had those my fist pregnancy and they were awful. they don't last long but were painful!

scooby, sorry about the cold. i can related! my nose is running and my eyes watery, it's really annoying. cancelled plans with a friend today, didn't want to pass it along. hopefully you can taste the yummy food at the party!

wish, i leave monday morning!!! big long drive... 10&1/2 hours when our kids were babies, expecting an extra hour or so this time for bathroom breaks and such. 

star, how's DD? one of my mine still has a a bit of a cold... did the vicks rub on the feet seem to help?? i should try that

How is everyone?
Any fun plans for the weekend?
Anyone else going out of town for Christmas holiday?


----------



## 3chords

Juliet - when I first met with the high risk MFM he said that 28 weeks is a good first goal because 90% of babies born at that time will not have serious long lasting effects. Beyond that he said >32 weeks + > 3lbs are good markers for NICU success. You are pretty close but I know it will be stressful for the upcoming weeks.


----------



## star25

Ko I feel your pain with the leg cramps! Funny you should say birthing is worse as in he middle of my 2 hour marathon pushing with dd I had the worst cramps in both legs and I swear that was worse haha, I had dh one side and my sister the other running each calf and I was getting angry when they weren&#8217;t doing it quick enough lol, it really was the last thing I needed at that point! 

Dd is Better thank you, although was sick yesterday&#8217;s nd today from
Coughing she&#8217;s not actually ill in herself and just carries on as he normal, the vicks on solesmon feet did help and probably the onion too as the last 2 nights she hasn&#8217;t coughed at all, such a relief, hate hearing her coughing like mad when there&#8217;s not a lot you can do 

Plans this weekend are packing tomorrow then Disney 4am ferry Sunday! I always pack last minute, I&#8217;ve sorted bags of drinks and snacks and medical supplies and will just chuck a load of clothes in a suitcase tomorrow 
So much easier when you&#8217;re in a car and can just take what you want


----------



## Wish2BMom

Star - oh thats right! Disney for Christmas!! So fun!!

Koj- yikes about the leg cramps. I had minor ones when Id stretch in the 2nd tri but nothing since. My legs might be too swollen for any muscles to move! Ha!

Scoob - so sorry youre sick! Sorry everyone is sick actually!! How was the party? Yeah skipping the wine is getting tougher for me just bc now people are like youre almost done, you can have a glass! Im trying to just hold out. Havent had a drop since May. 

Im on my phone and have lost track of updates, Im so sorry!

Appt went well yesterday. Doc isnt concerned about my swelling, seems natural. She was stumped by my gaining 10lbs in 2 weeks though. As was I!! But said I still look great so no real concerns. Ive gained about 55 total so far. Insanity. 
Hospital tour this morning and then thats it for plans this weekend. Maybe we can get the car seats in. 

Juliet - have so much fun on your trip! Check in when you can!!

3c - enjoy your relaxing weekend before the craze of next weekend is upon us!

Dog - I know you had a good update but I cant remember!! :dohh: Im sorry!!


----------



## star25

Glad you&#8217;re appoii went well wish! 

We&#8217;re just sat waiting for eurotunnel which is delayed, dd started getting ill last night, temp, sick twice and has pretty much been asleep from 5pm last night to now still in the car, just typical! She won&#8217;t take any medicine and hardly drinking so can&#8217;t put it in a drink, just hope his sleep is doing her good 

Anyone on Instagram and want to follow/be followed pm if you like!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Have a fun time, star!! I hope DD gets better very quickly. What timing!!

I got to do a little shopping this morning and got their take home outfits!! They are so snuggly and cute!!
Just tried to upload from my phone but the file is too large. Whatevs!


----------



## koj518

3c - I'll talk to my doctor about taking magnesium if this continues!! Thanks for the tip! Hope you had a good dinner with your friend!! Good luck to her and your IVF journey!! She's lucky to have you for support (and the tests and supplements she'll inherit!!)

Juliet - Glad you're feeling less stressed now!! As 3c said, I think 28 weeks is when babies have a really good chance of surviving outside the womb! You'll be there before you know it!!

star - omg... I actually wanted to ask the pro moms here "which was worse, leg cramps (charlie horse) or contractions?" but then I felt stupid asking that question. hahaha! I hope I don't get them during labor but with my luck, I probably will! hahaha. I'll report back which was worse for me ;) Enjoy Disney!! I'm jealous!!! I hope your DD recovers quickly and everyone gets to enjoy the trip!!




Wish2BMom said:


> Koj- yikes about the leg cramps. I had minor ones when I&#8217;d stretch in the 2nd tri but nothing since. My legs might be too swollen for any muscles to move! Ha!

 :haha: Trust me, my legs are super swollen too!!! My wide calf boots hardly fit! eek!

Glad your appt went well! We're getting so close!!!


afm - I've been getting shooting pain in one of my boobs.. is this normal!? It literally feels like someone punched me in my side boob.. hopefully its my breasts gearing up for breast feeding!?


----------



## 3chords

koj - towards the end you can actually start feeling pain in your breasts because of build up of colostrum. You can try and express a bit manually to see if that's the case. You don't want to really stimulate your nipples but manually expressing colostrum after 36 weeks is ok or so I've been told. Lots of people will save it in syringes in the freezer and bring with them to hospital.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh the things we are doing to our bodies now that we never dreamed of!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj - when is your actual EDD again? your ticker is so scary! 25 days to go!! I only have 3 more weekends too - that's completely mind boggling!! well, I guess 4 since we're scheduled for the monday right after. but still......holy cow!!! I just got so excited and nervous and...:wohoo:


----------



## 3chords

It will be raining babies in this thread soon!!

All you first time moms, really take the time to take it all in. I was so excited towards the end that I never really thought about all the changes a little life would bring. Now it all seems like a million years ago.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, 3c! That's a good note. Something I've been thinking about lately b/c I'm struggling with my family on when they are coming up and how long they are staying. They want to help but things are going to already be tense with just the 2 of us finding our way. I know help is invaluable at this time but I don't want DH to feel pushed out either. Something we need to talk further about...hopefully tonight.


----------



## koj518

3c - good to know!! I've actually noticed that I've been getting a tiny bit of leakage and my bra is discolored a bit. Stay in there colostrum!! I need you for the baby!!
Also, tell me more about what I should be doing right now!! I need a experienced mom's guidance!! I've been trying to go out a bit more (movies, dinners, etc..) coz I know I won't be able to do that soon.. anything else I should be checking off the list??

Wish - I know right!? my EDD is 1/12!! how crazy is that?? 

afm - we FINALLY purchased a crib online yesterday (babies R us was having a sale) YAY! We'll be picking it up this weekend I believe! EEK. this is making it SO SO real!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

EEE!! you're 3 days before me!!!

nice job on the crib!! it totally makes things more real. I still need stuff for the walls in the nursery and to vacuum it, but that's it. I think we have everything else. Oh, and a humidifier and mobiles - saw both at Target the other day so I'll pick those up soon. I finally got to do a little of my own shopping for them the other day and got their take-home outfits. Make sure you have one of those!


----------



## scoobybeans

koj- I started getting leg cramps in the 2nd trimester I think. I've been taking Blue Bonnet liquid calcium/magnesium and have only gotten them once or twice since then. It's blueberry flavored and I don't hate it, plus it's nice to not have to swallow another pill. Well done on the crib! Can't believe how close you are now...

3chords- Are you feeling better? My cold was nasty but short-lived, I just have a little lingering congestion. Did your son end up getting it too? Man those early morning wakeups are killer. :nope:

Juliet- I hope your traveling was uneventful yesterday and you have a wonderful time on your trip! One of my co-workers had her 1st baby at 30 weeks and she was under 3 pounds. Despite that her Apgar score was 9! She's now super tall for her age and very smart (recently accepted into a great school in NYC) and she's a ballet dancer. So, although it's scary, kids born early can definitely thrive.:thumbup:

wish- I'm sorry you're having issues with swelling! My OB said limiting carbs can help, and I'm assuming you're already drinking a ton of water. Just try to take it easy! Your body is doing a lot of work right now... Aww, I want to see pics of your take home outfits! Are they matching? I hear you on the whole family coming issue. There are definitely pros and cons. I'm stressed getting the house prepared for company now on top of everything else we have to do, but OTOH I know I'm really going to appreciate the extra help. My parents are coming first for about a week and then my in-laws for a long weekend. I think if you plan on having family come maybe a week after they're born, by that point your DH will be THRILLED with the help! :haha:

star- Have so much fun at Disney!!! I hope your DD feels better soon. Poor little girl...

AFM, I've really slowed down these past few days just because I have to. I'm finally accepting DH's help doing things and asking him to get me stuff so I don't have to get up as often. I'm stretching, using heat and using Tylenol when I have to. It's temporary so I'm not stressing about it, I just wish I could get a better night's sleep! I have an OB appointment this afternoon, just a weight & BP check.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at your appt, scoob! I'm glad you're feeling better and now allowing DH to help you. Same is going on here - DH is really helping me out so I don't have to get up as much. Even getting out of a chair is rough!

I think I was thinking about them staying for TOO long - they are willing to stick around for 2-3 weeks as necessary. But a week sounds good to me. I was saying last night that if they come up for the first week, we'll be in the hospital for 3 nights of that, so we'd just have another few days/nights with everyone and then be on our own. That's what I'm thinking will work now but I need DH to understand that he can't just go back to work too. I can't do this by myself!!


----------



## 3chords

scooby - I am feeling terrible still though it's an improvement over this weekend when I could barely get out of bed. On antibiotics now for the sinus infection so I am hoping another couple of days and I'll see big improvements.

koj - good for you going to the movies, having dinners out, etc. Also sleep. Literally all the time. Make plans with friends as you probably won't have a super active social life for a while. I also always tell people that to the extent they have room in their homes stock up on things that you need a lot of but don't want to have to head out to buy - soap (you go through a LOT of hand washing with a newborn and all your guests will too), paper towels, toilet paper, garbage bags, shampoo, etc. Nothing worse than running out of one of those and having to pack up baby mid winter to go shopping. Also think of things that you would like to eat that can be eaten one-handed. Depending on the baby's temperament you won't always have time to sit down and eat especially once you're home alone with them, so those types of meals are useful. I ate a lot of bagels lol.

Oh and get a good baby app for your phone! I found that invaluable to track when baby ate, how much, when we changed diapers (wet or soiled), how much he weighed at all his appts, etc. I always had my phone near me so that was the most convenient.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome tips, 3c - thank you! your bagel comment made me giggle - have you seen the Mom on FB that posts those funny videos 'mom truths'? I think she posted something about having eaten a brownie one day while holding her baby and then looked down and freaked b/c she thought the baby had bugs in its hair. Turns out it was brownie crumbs. :rofl: (I think that's where I saw it but I might be off on that)

5 days til Christmas! I'm so checked out of work. I have to keep paying attention, though!


----------



## koj518

wish - OH! humidifier!! good call! It is SO dry here especially with the heater running 24/7!!

3c - Thanks for all the amazing tips!!! I'll have to do a huge Costco run to get paper towels and toilet paper! and good point about soap and one handed foods!! so happy to have experienced moms here to guide me through this!

scooby - I hope your appt went well and that you're feeling better!!

afm - I had a midwife appt yesterday. My usual midwife was overbooked so I had a new person. she measured my belly and told me that I'm actually right on track..!! what!! last week I measured barely 32cm at 35w+5 and yesterday I measured 35cm at 36w+5. There's no way I grew 3cm in 1 week.. hmmmm. oh well! I'm not worried about it anymore :shrug: Baby is still head down and dropped :) The midwife said it's highly unlikely that the baby will flip once he's down that low. Full term tomorrow!!! OH! and someone mentioned to me yesterday that if baby arrives in 2017, I can claim the baby on the 2017 taxes!!! I'm gonna start eating tons of dates and spicy foods!!!!!!!


----------



## star25

Hi glad everyone is well! 

Dd woke up at 3:30am and was back to normal and awake for 2 hrs, I didn&#8217;t care though was just glad she was better, out of 35hrs she was awake 1-2 of them, only dranken2 small amounts and was sick after them, such a strange bug for 1 day but we had ana amazing time in Disney, it wasn&#8217;t easy by the end of the day at 32/33 weeks but worth every ache to see her little face

Happy full term ko!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - so glad DD is feeling better and you had a great time at Disney!! I imagine it was just beautiful. Was that DD's first time?

koj - that's awesome that you caught up and that baby is all engaged and ready to go. not long now!! Happy full term!!

I stopped in at my RE's office today to bring cupcakes and booze for Christmas gifts (just little bottles of Bailey's :haha:) They were so happy to see me make it to 34+ weeks and my RE said that everything would most likely be fine if they came now, so to breathe. I said my next goal was 36 weeks and my plebologist there (whom I absolutely love) said 'so are you going to ask to take them then if they make it or stretch to 38 weeks?' I was like 'is that an option?!' They all said those last 2 weeks are rough. But obviously the longer they are kept in, the better, so I wouldn't ask for that.


----------



## star25

Wish, we were There for her first birthday last year, I know she wont remember but she was walking and loved all the rides and shows, she was walking at 9 months and Im really hoping this baby boy is a little bit lazier and more laid back lol

That was sweet of you to take presents, youve done amazing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, star! I hope you get a laid back child too so it's a little more balanced for you. 

just had my weekly appt - measuring at 44cm (yikes) but everything else looks good still! This doc also said that they'd be fine if they came now but any baby under 36 weeks automatically goes to the NICU, so to hang in there until 36 weeks. I think I can handle another week and a half! ;)

how is everyone else doing? ready for the holiday?


----------



## Juliet11

Hi everyone! Merry Christmas!!!!
We leave Tuesday to go home already. Its been lovely and snowed today! Hard to check bnb as i don&#8217;t have my laptop along but reading has been easier then typing. 
I&#8217;ve had no brown or red spotting so that&#8217;s been great. Weird cause i had brown gunk daily at home. But happy to not have any issues while on vacation. 

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well. 
I&#8217;ll check in when I&#8217;m home again.


----------



## star25

Merry Christmas everyone 

Glad spotting has stopped Juliet! 

We&#8217;ve all got some horrible virus, dd has been ill with a temp and completely wiped out for 3 days now, she&#8217;s perked up a bit today but dh is in bed and we will be swapping soon as we both just feel so ill! 

Least it was after Disney


----------



## Wish2BMom

There are very few people unscathed by this bug!! Hope you feel better today, Star!

Safe travels home, Juliet!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## star25

thank you wish , literally feel terrible :(


----------



## Juliet11

Star i missed something, what&#8217;s going on??

We are on drive home. So typing on phone, not super easy and apparently I&#8217;ve missed some posts while trying to read on phone. Hoping to get caught up when settled back in at home. 
The long drive has been tedious. It&#8217;ll be nice to be home. 
Hope everyone is doing well! Excited for the New Year soon and then the rest of us will have our babies!


----------



## star25

HI Juliet, hope you&#8217;re drive has gone ok? 

I was saying how dh, dd and I all have this horrible virus 

Dh started nearly a week ago and he&#8217;s still rough,dd started sat and she slerkes up but gone downhill again so drs today 

Christmas evening I started burning up, face felt like it was on fire so I called out of hrs dr and arranged to go there based at the hospital, when I got there got moved to a&e for tests, eventually about 12:30am they said viral and would be fine to go home but midwife would come down from maternity to put baby on monitor first 
Midwife straight away wasn&#8217;t happy with temp and ordered more bloods and admitted me to maternity ward 
My heart rate was fast, temp high and dehydrated even though I had been drinking water all day 
2am I eventually got moved to maternity and went on drip with fluids and paracetamol for 8hrs, came home yesterday late morning, so that was my Lovely Christmas day and night! 

Hope everyone else had a good one?

Edited to add baby&#8217;s heart was fast too, 199 at some points so that was a worry but all ok now although I still feel crap!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ooh star! i didn't realize it got so bad!! I'm glad they controlled things but its awful you're still feeling yucky!

juliet - hope your drive home was uneventful. how's the bleeding been?

our Christmas was ok - we didn't do much, as I've mentioned. We exchanged some small gifts that neither of us were supposed to get each other. Then went over to my aunt/uncle's house for a couple of hours, stopped for Chinese food on the way home and watched football and a movie later that night. No nap for me so I was dying but I made it through the night.


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

star - oh man... sounds like you've had a tough few days :( I hope everyone is on their way to recovery!! 

juliet - I'm glad bleeding/spotting has stopped! Maybe your uterus needed a vaca too ;) 

wish - sounds like a perfectly relaxing Christmas! We had a low key Christmas too. Just brunch at our SIL's. She has a 4 yr and a 2yr old and they both got about 30 gifts each, most of which were from their grandparents.. ugh. I don't even wanna think about next year and all the junk this kid is going to get for Christmas.

afm - just had an appt this morning with an OB instead of my usual midwife because she is on vacation. The OB was perfectly happy with the progress and how low the head is already. She said she thinks the baby will come ontime or a bit early.. so I better get my act together and organize the nursery!! I guess I have about 2 weeks to go!! OH! and on Christmas night, I started getting "contractions". I put it in quotes because it wasnt THOSE type of contractions.. but they came about every 10 minutes and it lasted for about 45 min.. I started to panic because I was NOT ready. but they eventually went away and I was able to fall asleep. I told the OB about it today and she said, its perfectly normal and that my cervix is probably starting to thin!


----------



## Wish2BMom

SO EXCITING, KOJ!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 3chords

Wow koj, you are super close! For sure get organized in the next few days if you can as it will take a lot of the stress off.

star - that sounds horrible. I hope you are all on your way to feeling back to normal soon. Taking care of a toddler while you're ill yourself is brutal. And this time of year is so hard for viruses, they spread like wildfire.

Juliet - glad to know the travel went well. :)

I had my 32w ultrasound today and baby has gotten big! No IUGR concerns at all from the low PAPP-A, looks like the diabetes is winning instead. Measuring 2.27kg or 5 lbs even. That's pretty good! She has a large head just like her brother did. My DS was 6 lbs at 32 weeks so bigger but both are good sized babes. Exactly 5 weeks to go until the section. I go back in 2 weeks for my next scan and OB appointment.


----------



## star25

Ko that is exciting! Glad all is well 

I&#8217;ve got midwife tomorrow 

Dd is still very ill, got to go bk to dr tomorrow and if no better she might have to be admittted because she&#8217;s just not drinking enough, it&#8217;s impossible though as she just wants to sleep and keeps saying no every time I&#8217;m trying


----------



## star25

3c glad baby girl is well, not long to go for you either! I&#8217;ve got 6 weeks to go tomorrow if he isn&#8217;t already here!


----------



## koj518

wish - not long for you either!!

3c - wow!! 5 more weeks!! and your baby is already almost as big as mine!!!

star - I'm so sorry to hear your DD isn't doing better :( dehydration is scary though, so I'm glad the hospital is taking it seriously! Wishing her a speedy recovery!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Aww star, I'm so sorry you & your family have been so ill! What a crummy way to spend Christmas. :nope: I hope DD feels better soon- poor little girl! Glad you all at least had a nice time at Disney.

3c- Wow, 5 lbs, that's awesome! So what are they thinking, about 7.5 lbs at delivery?

Juliet- How are you feeling? Glad you had a nice visit!

wish, sounds like a very nice & relaxing Christmas! My family is small so ours is always pretty mellow too. I spent a lot of time hanging out with my dad, so that was nice! (I talk to my mom on the phone constantly but my dad isn't a phone guy lol.) So are you 100% done preparing?

koj- I just posted on your journal but so glad baby boy is measuring properly! I think I told you, my sister is tiny and my niece was born on her due date at 5lbs, 9 oz. 

dogmommy, October, dancing, kjw, ask, mk- Everything good with you ladies?

Soooo hard to concentrate at work lol. Honestly everyone should just be closed the week between Christmas and New Year's. Or we should at least adopt Boxing Day! I've got my last scan next Tuesday at 36+3 so we'll get an idea how much he weighs and if he's in the right position. They're going to do the strep B culture too, and I guess if I have it they give me antibiotics at the hospital right in my IV. After that, weekly appointments until the big day. Can't believe how close most of us are getting now! :happydance:


----------



## star25

I&#8217;ve got group strep b scooby, will have an iv up anyway if induced but if not induced if he comes sooner I&#8217;ll have one up anyway as having some kind of concoction to prevent a haemorrhage like what happened with dd so either way looks like I&#8217;ll be hooked up! 

I haven&#8217;t packed my bag yet, got some nappies delivered today though, staying overnight Christmas Day made me realise I should get one packed anyway just in case he comes early or I have to go in for anything else, going to get some new pyjamas in the salesmto go in there and slippers, already got some new fluffy socks lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW we are all so close and so close together!! that's amazing. It really is going to be raining babies soon!! 

scooby - I can't think of anymore necessities we need except more diapers, diapers, diapers. But we have a good stock and I don't want to stock up on more of potentially the wrong size. We installed the car seats this weekend but still need to get them approved by the fire station. 

3c - that's great that baby girl is measuring so well! How big was DS when he was born?

star - That's so scary about DD. Please keep us posted. I hope she gets better very soon.
I have new fluffy socks ready to go too! I have packed 1/2 of my bag, I just use the rest of the stuff on an every day basis, so waiting to do that (contacts, glasses, etc). 

I have a scan this Friday, I can't wait! I guess it could be my last one! holy moly...


----------



## Juliet11

wish- sounds like a perfect chill christmas!!! no bleeding or weird discharge for me! such a relief!

koj- you are so close, i can't believe it! definitely time to finish any items on the to do list!

3chords, you are also so getting so close!!! do you feel mostly prepared? 

star, so sorry about dd. i hope she gets better soon and gets all the medical attention she needs. poor thing. it is the worse when our little one gets super sick. please let us know how it goes. 

scooby, you are on the countdown too! how exciting. and yes work should be closed between the holidays! everyone gets distracted anyhow!

so i am feeling pretty good. i am tired from our trip, we have barely been home 24 hours. we have done tons of laundry, emptied out the car. it was slightly eventful in that DD threw up on way to and from oregon so i think she has motion sickness. will look into that later and seek advice from her doctor. 

good thing to note is no bleeding or even that brown discharge i was having 2x a day has also be gone. i was for sure certain something would happen on the trip, but everything was fine. 
i sometimes get like a growing belly pain where he is like pushing or i have eaten too much or something, and it is quite uncomfortable. but other then that things are okay and typical. heartburn, and tired and just feeling so out of shape... i don't want to over do it so i end up not working out at all. i'll change that after he's born... eventually. 
friday i have a regular appt where doctor only does doppler but wondering if she would do more although her equipment is low-tech and not like when i see the anatomy scan techs who have the much better equipment. 
off to bed now.
hope everyone is having a good week as we inch towards the weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

great update juliet! I'm so happy it seems your bleeding has stopped!! poor little DD - I have motion sickness too and couldn't make the 3 hr trip from NH to CT when I was little without having to pull over. My Dad has bad motion sickness too. He takes Dramamine for things. I just sit in the front seat now (like a big girl! haha) and avoid all rides that go in circles, etc. But I'm fine on planes - you'll just have to figure out the extent of what makes her feel sick. Good luck at your appt tomorrow!

star - how's DD doing today? I hope she's better.

scoob - I agree with the shutdown! Though everywhere I've worked that has one, we've had to use our own PTO for that. I hate that.


----------



## koj518

scooby - strep B tests are the weirdest things.. I thought they were going to swab for me but I had to do it myself and I totally wasn't sure if I was getting what I needed to... :blush: You are also getting so close!! weekly appts are great! I'm hoping that they check my cervix at my next appt (i'll be 38+5). I'm curious if anything is actually happening down there! haha. Good luck at your scan on Tuesday! I hope baby is facing the right way!!

star - How did your DD's appt go? I hope she's feeling better and drinking more fluids! also, tell me what you're packing in your hospital bag!!! I guess I can google too but it's always nicer to hear from an experienced mom :) 

wish - I know! It is literally going to be raining babies!! some of us could literally share baby birthdays!! I have to get diapers too... I'm pretty sure this baby will be born a newborn size and we only have 1 box of them so I think I need to stock up on a few more. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! 

juliet - I used to have really bad motion sickness when I was a kid too. once I got old enough, I just learned to fall asleep the moment I got in the car so I don't feel sick. I hope you find a remedy!! Good luck at your appt!!

afm - last day of work for the year!! woohoo!! I'm looking forward to the long weekend to get things done around the house/nursery :) I may sign off for the rest of the year, so if I don't get to come back here, Happy New Year and see you in 2018!!


----------



## 3chords

koj - yay, enjoy the break!

star - how is DD doing? I hope that she's at least a bit better and willing to drink. We usually have some Zofran on hand for Henry at home because the ER doctor gave us some last time and said that when the little kids are dehydrated and won't drink it's usually because they feel very nauseous so once you take the nausea away they improve a lot and it's always worked for us.

Wish - my son was 9lb4oz at 38+6 so he was a big boy. Would have been 10 lbs if we didn't have the c-section early.

Juliet - you are almost at V-day! Must be feeling good about time passing now. :) I don't feel very prepared yet, hoping to get there over the next 2 weeks.

AFM - we went to get our double stroller but didn't get the Donkey. Long story short, my DS is a freaking giant (99th percentile height, 83rd weight) and he just looked comically uncomfortable in it. His head was way above the canopy and his feet were dangling and he looked like he was stuffed in a sausage casing lol. So we picked up the super light weight Valco Baby Snap Duo which he liked and it's only 21 lbs and has a tiny fold. Very happy with it. Will pick up the ride along board for my Cameleon 3 and use that as well for both kids. Car seat has been ordered and should be here first week of January. I am sorting baby clothes today and will start washing and folding them because I'd like to get the hospital bag packed in the next week.


----------



## star25

Thank you for all the well wishes, dd has drank a lot today, she&#8217;s still quite poorly but more awake than yesterday and fluids 10 times better, so relieved 
We&#8217;re just all so tired still trying to get over this horrible virus 

3c , yay on getting the pushchair, so exciting, dd is a bit big in the donkey but still seems comfy and she will only be in it when not out in the car so I will get a buggy board too

Juliet, I&#8217;m so glad you haven&#8217;t had anymore bleeding, a nice relief and break for you 

Ko, so far in my hospital bag I&#8217;ve got:

- 6 sleepsuits and 6 vests ( seems a lot but dd went through 5 in 24 hrs as kept being sick so this time I&#8217;m prepared!
- 2 hats and jacket for going home 
- 2 pairs socks (just in case but doubt needed unless 1 pair for going home) 
- pack of 5 muslins 
- pack of 22 nappies and cotton wool for cleaning 
- pack of 20 maternity sanitary towels 
- 20 disposable breast pads 
- nipple cream
- pyjamas and nightdress for me and a nightdress for giving birth in 
- dressing gown 
- slippers
- toiletries
- lip balm 
- hairbrush and hair bands 
- I will add snacks nearer the time ( mainly for dh) and drinks and phone charger 
Not sure if I forgot anything but this is about what I took for dd and didn&#8217;t need anything else so should be all good!


----------



## October_baby

Star- I hope you and your family are feeling better. Looking at your list I probably should recheck my bad. Lol

Koj- you are so close. You will be delivering any day now. 

3c - you have a pretty big baby. Thats always a great thing. 

Scooby- it is definitely hard to concentrate at work. I checked out a couple of weeks ago. Thank goodness tomorrow is my last day. My job gives us 4 weeks prior to due date to prepare.

Afm, I spent Christmas Eve in the emergency room due to unexplained bleeding. Baby was fine, she passed all test so we were sent home. I have completed all of my decorating and packing so Im counting down the weeks now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - wow what a big boy!! 

Star - so glad DD is doing better and drinking

Koj- today was my last day of the year too! Yippee! Im also going to try not to log on over the weekend. 

Oct- jealous of your 4-week lead time! So great you have all that time to prepare.


----------



## Juliet11

wish, yes hoping she can get meds or something for the future! hubby has always hoped we would do lots of road trips... so we will see! hehe! front seat, "like a big girl", made me giggle :)

koj, YAY for last day!!! exciting!!! happy new year! yes, i'm excited for my morning appt! 

3chords, what awesome progress you are making!!!! 

star, yay for packing bag!! you are so well planned!

october, SO glad baby is fine!!! not the way you intended to spend your Christmas Eve! but main thing baby is okay :)

hubby is off work till tuesday, yay! so that means he can come to my appointment tomorrow. it's just a quick check-up... but i will feel good to talk about my concerns and have my doctor check on things.


----------



## star25

Thank you October, glad the random bleeding wasnt anything serious! 

Juliet, Im only packed early just in case, you never know if you have to go in for anything else as xmas day showed me and I dont want to rely on dh to remember everything haha

Im feeling better but throat isnt still so sore, dd still isnt well but eating and drinking drinking better thank you all


----------



## Wish2BMom

keep mending, star!! I hope your house is germ free for the new year! :)

good luck at your appt tomorrow, juliet!

afm - LAST scan today went really well! boys are measuring perfectly - 5.15 and 5.13 so almost 12lbs of baby in me! :shock: HBs were perfect, my BP and weight are perfect (I wanted them to deduct a couple of lbs for my snow boots! :haha:) so we're good to go. Next appt will just be blended in with my pre-op appt on 1/8. Doc said there's no reason to think we wouldn't last til the 15th but there's really no telling and no indicators I can look for to think we'd go earlier. So who knows!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## star25

All sounds perfect wish, so so close!! 
I&#8217;m so excited for us all


----------



## Juliet11

star, yay shes at least eating and drinking more, hope she gets back to herself soon!

wish! sounds like a good appt! you are so close now!

so jealous you girls are so close to having your babies!!!

afm, had appt just now, everything went well. great heart beat on baby, she only did doppler, i am set up to come back in 4 weeks for another check-up, and a couple days after that is the big ultrasound follow-up. she says at that appointment we will know more of our course of action. if there's still a hematoma, then i will have regular growth scans, and possibly have baby as early as 37 weeks. i am back on the fence about c-sec or vaginal delivery. if i need to be induced early, she pointed out he would a smaller baby so i need to consider that. if things were going more normal, i was thinking c-sec at 39 weeks (around April 14th). 
so lots to think about but not much to decide until appt on 1/29 that will see what is going on inside. 

but with no bleeding lately, i am just feeling so much relief about this baby! and now i am 24 weeks, ticker off a day so technically tomorrow, but i am definitely in a good spot now... i feel like i just need to get through January and February, and then I will be ready in case he had a complication and came early, i would be 33 weeks early March. but i will admit i have gotten out DS baby clothes and will sort and wash those in preparation.


----------



## star25

Glad all went well at appointment Juliet! Youre getting so far along now, seems like its flying by! 


I hope everyone has a restful New Years Eve and I cannot wait to meet all our babies very soon! 

Just wanted to share my best 9 of instagram just because baby boy is included :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







9F2B82A9-A035-4D62-903A-06E931025189.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dogmommy

Happy New Year!

We are getting so close to having more babies on here!

Juliet I can't remember how big my hematoma was but they really blew it off as something that is very common. I'm glad your appt went well. Time will really start flying for you!

Star I love your best nine! Glad everyone is feeling better at your house. Thanks for sharing your hospital bag list. I haven't even thought about it!

October so scary about the unexplained bleeding. I'm glad everything is ok. So nice to have 4 weeks to prepare!

Koj any Day now! That's so exciting!

Scooby how are you doing?

Wish 12lbs of baby! I can't imagine. They will be here before you know it!!

Afm I started my weekly ob and non stress tests. Baby girl is measuring 2 weeks ahead and 5lbs already. Dr told me I would be induced at 39 weeks so I had a minor panic attack knowing I'm already losing a week! Luckily I have one of my showers next weekend so we will feel a little prepared bc I feel like I have nothing ready!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dog - it is really crazy when they move up the timeline, huh? haha - I'm glad you have a shower coming, though, so hopefully you feel more prepared. Is your nursery ready to go? 

star - your top 9 are so adorable!!! 

How was everyone's New Year? Ours was fun - went to a friends' house who hosted us and 4 other families. The kiddos were out of their minds and someone gave them noisemakers WAY too soon but it was fun. We only stayed until a little after 10:30. I wasn't hanging until midnight!

I cannot believe I am giving birth (sounds weird with a c-section - they are just extracting them!) in less than 2 weeks! Koj - YOU TOO!


----------



## star25

I&#8217;m so excited now xmas and new year have gone! Makes Me Sound like a bore but means we&#8217;re even closer! 
Wish, I didn&#8217;t do any nye just my usual early night haha 
Got diabetes clinic thurs, last appointment then next week growth scan and consultant tues, probably last one too then midwife thurs


----------



## 3chords

star, I'll have to send you my Instagram handle so I can follow along. :) Your baby bump looks soooo boyish!

I was at the diabetes clinic this morning, all well and blood pressure continues to be low as usual. I am always low which I guess is better than high. I want to start batch cooking and freezing this week so that is my main goal. I have washed and sorted almost all of the clothes up to 6 months, just have a few bits and pieces at my parents' house since we ran out of storage bins and then I'll be done. I will have Henry help me pack the baby's bag this week so he can choose the outfits. The car seat is here, so we will install that too.

Next week is my 34 week scan and OB appointment. The week after that is back to diabetes clinic and my pre-op with anaesthesia and also seeing my OB as she wants me on a weekly schedule after 34 weeks. Not sure if I'll have weekly scans or every 2 weeks going forward.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's great that you're doing so well at the clinic, 3! I've thought of batch cooking but what I needed to do first was clean out some of the huge items that have been sitting in the freezer for some time. So I roasted a chicken yesterday. :) What will you be making?

My next appt is next Monday, pre-op and I assume last regular check (that I usually have on Fridays but we just combined them). And the GSB swab that day. 
Got the car seats inspected by the fire department today, so that's done. Turns out that the little take-home outfits I bought are too bulky and would cause too much space between baby and the fasteners, so I guess I'll just pick a couple sets of pjs that we have. :(


----------



## 3chords

Wish - do you have winter covers for the car seats? We bought a crazy warm one for DS and so glad we still have it as it is good to -35 or -40 Celsius, can't remember anymore, like the Canada Goose of car seat covers. We never dressed him in anything other than a sleeper (and maybe onesie under sleeper) but with the car seat cover he was always nice and toasty.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes, we got these incredible woolly ones that will keep them plenty warm. We shouldn't need more than PJs on them, or something plus a onesie. I was asking the fire guy today about it b/c he just had a newborn in October so he gave me some good tips! They would probably be overly hot in both the fluffy snowsuit PLUS those anyway.


----------



## Juliet11

happy new years! we are having babies THIS YEAR ladies!!!! 
we celebrated new years on NYC time, although we are west coast, with some neighbor friends, so that was fun! and fun with friends the next day as well, but i have been pooped out ever since. 

star, fun photos! 
dog, what a good weight!!!
wish, you are so close now! i can't believe it!

Time is flying fast, and so many of you are almost there!!! 

afm, well just tired and feeling super uncomfortable pregnancy wise. anyone find anything helpful for back pain???
i even have a harder time getting out of bed or off the floor from sitting down.... my bumps has grown a lot, my energy is low but somehow managed to do several projects lately, so that was fantastic!!!! i went through the boy clothes 0-24 months or so. now have a piled to wash in march and find a place for it all to go!!! we are running out of space around here! 
no appointments planned till end of the month, so that will be a long wait. but i feel im move a lot more now so that has been good.

looking forward to everyone's updates!!!


----------



## star25

3chords said:


> star, I'll have to send you my Instagram handle so I can follow along. :) Your baby bump looks soooo boyish!
> 
> I was at the diabetes clinic this morning, all well and blood pressure continues to be low as usual. I am always low which I guess is better than high. I want to start batch cooking and freezing this week so that is my main goal. I have washed and sorted almost all of the clothes up to 6 months, just have a few bits and pieces at my parents' house since we ran out of storage bins and then I'll be done. I will have Henry help me pack the baby's bag this week so he can choose the outfits. The car seat is here, so we will install that too.
> 
> Next week is my 34 week scan and OB appointment. The week after that is back to diabetes clinic and my pre-op with anaesthesia and also seeing my OB as she wants me on a weekly schedule after 34 weeks. Not sure if I'll have weekly scans or every 2 weeks going forward.

Yes please 3c that will be fun :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Happy New Year everyone!!! It's gonna start raining babies in here very soon!!!

3c - wow looks like you got a lot done! you're getting close too!! I also have low blood pressure (and low iron). so I'm almost always feeling somewhat light headed. The nurse said as long as I don't feel like I'm going to faint, it's fine... not sure if that's comforting but I'll take it. 

star - THANK YOU for the list!!! It is super helpful!! I still have yet to finish packing my hospital bag (I know... I'm horrible!)! I think the main reason I'm having a hard time is because I google packing lists and no one tells me how many of what I need, which is exactly what you've provided me with so now I have no excuse!! :haha: by the way i LOVE your 9 pics of instagram! 

october - Oh no! bleeding is so scary.. but I'm happy to hear everything seems ok! not long for you now either!! 

juliet - glad your appt went well :D I can't believe you're 24 weeks already! 

wish - aww! last scan!!! and your twins are measuring amazing!! They are ready to come out any day now :D so exciting!! Have you had any signs of labor yet?? I can't believe we're going to meet our babies in 2 weeks!!!!

dogmommy - measuring 2 weeks ahead is amazing! Are they inducing you due to her size? Don't worry about losing a week! when you're at 39 weeks, you'll be ready to get the baby out ;) 


afm - I had a very nice NYE. we were originally only supposed to have 1 other couple join us for a low key evening but then another one of our friends (who just had a baby last month) decided they were ready for a nice hangout so they came over, and another one of our friends (with a 3 month old and a 2yr old) had to cancel their other plans last minute coz their friend ran out of oil (and hence no heat in the house) so they came over too. Despite last minute changes, we had a great time. 

We're expecting a boat load of snow here tomorrow and looks like snow in the forecast for my due date and a few days after that so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we don't have a huge noreaster when I go into labor... UGH.


----------



## 3chords

Dogmommy, looks like we will have similarly sized girls - I was measuring exactly 5 lbs at 32 weeks. :)

koj - I'm also dreading the weather when I go in to the hospital. We live very close, just 15 mins away and it's all city driving so the roads are usually not bad. But I need my parents to come over and stay at our house with DS and our dog and they have a bit of a longer drive and hate driving in bad weather.

I baked a ginger loaf yesterday and made Mongolian Beef which we had for dinner and froze another dinner portion. Today I will bake a coconut bundt cake and put away our 
Christmas decorations. There are so many so I hope I manage them all. Then tomorrow I plan on making a few portions of beef stew for freezing and another bundt cake - either a cinnamon roll bundt or a chocolate bundt. They freeze really well and I liked having a slice with tea when DS was a newborn as it was an easy snack. I've not been able to have any cakes with this diabetes for months so am looking forward to it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha koj - I'm watching the weather and wishing the same!! It's going to be dicey!

one thing I want to note about star's list is that I think our hospitals will provide pads and the specific panties needed for them, so you may not have to pack those for yourself. Or maybe one set for the ride home.

Have you had any early labor signs? I have a ton of cm, loose stools every day and BH are getting stronger (not sure if this is a sign). Other than that, just super uncomfortable at night, I'm sleeping like complete crap.

juliet - I feel so positive about your pregnancy now! no more bleeding, feeling baby move, great appts, already almost at 25 weeks! Only 3 more to go until 3rd tri! Hooray!! :wohoo:

ok, I think I'm reaching my limit finally - I'm so sick of being swollen and sore and immobile! I tried compression socks the other day and they didn't do much. I really want to go get a pedicure but I don't want to put someone through rubbing my feet! HA! plus, it actually hurts to rub my legs and my feet so I'm not sure how enjoyable it would be. 
wah wah wah - I am so happy to have made it this far and I know making it to this weekend will be all that much better to get them to full term. Taking it day by day right now. But I think I'm secretly hoping my water breaks soon!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Almost there Wish! 
The twins had their one month check up. Arlo is 6 lbs 9oz and sister is 6 lbs! Hard to believe already a month old. It is definitely tough but worth every moment.


----------



## koj518

Wish2BMom said:


> Have you had any early labor signs? I have a ton of cm, loose stools every day and BH are getting stronger (not sure if this is a sign). Other than that, just super uncomfortable at night, I'm sleeping like complete crap.

YES, all of those!!!!!!! I'm on iorn supplements which is supposed to back me up, yet I have loose stool everyday! BHs are definitely getting much stronger now, especially after I empty my bladder.


----------



## Wish2BMom

crazy!! for those that have had BH and real contractions, I assume it'll become obvious when it changes from one to the other?


----------



## star25

I&#8217;ve been having more bh than what I did with dd, don&#8217;t remember any with dd! Also last 2/3 days been having some light period type pain on and off which didn&#8217;t have with dd so might ask midwife about that if it carries on today


----------



## koj518

dancing - glad to hear everyone is doing well!

wish - my friend told me that they feel completely different! apparently real contractions feel more like period cramps x 100

star - I started getting those pains around 35/36weeks as well! I told my midwife and she said it's just my body getting ready and nothing to worry about as long as there's no bleeding, but let me know what your doctor says!

I'm working from home today due to the snow storm. we're expecting over a foot of snow (we still have a foot left on the ground from the last 2 storms) ugh... I may take advantage of "working from home" and do some nursery organization today ;)


----------



## star25

Ko I thought that&#8217;s what it might be so I&#8217;m taking it as a good sign, just don&#8217;t want to be induced again! I haven&#8217;t called midwife as not really concerned and only had it slightly today


----------



## Wish2BMom

good to know!! they are just getting so crazy strong, i figured they'd just 'become' real contractions :)

good luck in the storm today! glad you get to use it to your advantage.


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet sorry I don't really have any tips to help. I do ask DH for more help rolling out of bed and getting up. Sounds like things are looking good for You!

Koj I can't believe the snow storms! We haven't had that much snow in the Midwest but sooooo cold. I'm happy that I'm pregnant now to add on some insulation. Haha. That's nice you can work from home!

Wish I wonder if a pedicure would feel good! It would definitely be nice to have someone paint my toes as it's getting harder and harder to bend. Your progress is amazing almost 37 weeks!

3c I'm glad we are in the same boat. All your food sounds yummy! Maybe I will start looking into some freezer meals. 

Dancing great update! 

Star did you talk to midwife I'm curious what they tell You?

Over the weekend I had some light menstrual cramps and just chalked it up to normal stretching pains. Yesterday I had my weekly non stress test and Dr walked in and said you're having contractions? I said no and she said no you are having contractions! I got sent to hospital for more monitoring. And sure enough I was having contractions every 4 mins and not feeling them. I was given two bags of fluids and monitored for two hours. When that didn't stop contractions I was given a pill to stop them. So luckily they did stop and after 4 hours I was sent home. Talk about scary!


----------



## star25

I didn&#8217;t call in the end dogmommy as it&#8217;s only happened once today so I just thought it&#8217;s normal , after you saying that though I might call tomorrow if it happens again! I expect mine is not drinking enough so I&#8217;ll try that and see how it goes


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh wow, dog!! Thats crazy that you werent feeling them!! I guess thats what Im nervous about bc Ive read that before. But the BH still seems sporadic enough. 

And thank you! Feeling quite lucky to have made it this far! And babies are still moving around quite a bit but its getting to be a little painful sometimes. Is it possible theyve also bruised me a little? I have more discoloration around my belly button than I did before.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I missed your post yesterday about the foods, 3c! Sounds delicious!! Especially the cinnamon bundt cake yummmmm


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok? I wanted to wait until after my scan before joining you I here but I'm going stir crazy with worry that the same thing will happen as last time. I don't have any really obvious pregnancy symptoms as yet and I'm 5 plus 2 today and did one of the Clear blue tests assuming it would say 3+ by now and it says 2-3 weeks which has also got me worried. I'm not normally like this.


----------



## star25

Hi Mrs, good to hear from you, it&#8217;s hard not to worry, after my blighted ovum I was too but you have more chance of everything being ok than not! Sending hugs


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Star, I'm feeling more optimistic today. It's worse than the 2ww waiting for the scan this time around.


----------



## koj518

star - yes, I think your body is just getting ready :) not long now!!

Wish - how much snow did you guys end up getting? we got about 12-15inches (hard to tell with the drift). 

dogmommy - similar thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I was having contractions during my appt and I didn't even feel them! but nothing scary like you.. I'm glad to hear everything seems ok now! remind me, how far along are you?

MrsH - Nice to see you over here! When is your scan? and yes, I agree with you. The wait until the scan is so much worse than the TWW!!! I hope all goes well!

afm - I think am coming down with something :( I feel a tickle in my throat! This is the worst timing as I am due in 6 days! Help! what can I do to kick this before I get sick sick!?


----------



## star25

Mrs, I always think the wait for the scan is worse than the 2ww too as I always test early so it&#8217;s never a long wait! What date is scan? 

Ko, oh no I hope not, just stay hydrated as much as you can, even though I didn&#8217;t stop drinking water all day I was still very dehydrated, apart from that just vitamins really 
I hope my body is strong ready, swear I kept losing bits of plug yesterday but it was after to bowel movements so probabaly why and then a bit more later 

With dd I literally felt nothing, even 2 weeks late there were no bh, twinges or period pain feelings so I&#8217;m feeling more hopeful this could happen naturally without being induced 

The good news is we moved dd to the bigger room and a proper bed and she sleeps soo much better, literally all night without waking up for the last 4 nights and waking up later in the morning 7-7:30
It means she doesn&#8217;t need to nap during the day as before she would wake up twice in the night and still be up about 5:30 and it was awful 
Since being ill she refuses to drink milk, she used to be cuddled to sleep with her milk and still want it during the night which I let her just to get some sleep 
She would never self settle and when getting up in the night it was at the point she wouldn&#8217;t go back in the cot or our bed, she just wanted to stay on my lap in the chair in her room 

Now she goes to her bed and gets to sleep herself, I say I&#8217;m going down to get a drink but don&#8217;t go back up and within minutes last night she was asleep at 7pm til 7:30am 

Sorry to go on I know it isn&#8217;t relevant but I&#8217;m so relieved to have her sleep sorted before we have a newborn in the house! Literally never thought it would happen


----------



## MrsHowley81

I'm glad I'm not the only one that's found it hard, my scan is on the 15th. 
It's come round really quickly I totally forgot that you'll all be having babies soon. I think I've blocked that out but I'm sure when the 20th of Feb comes I'll have a little cry (would of been my due date) but I think all being well the fact that I'm pregnant will ease the blow. I can't wait to hear all about your babies. I hope pregnancy has been kind to you all.


----------



## Juliet11

mrsh, 15th is not too far away! maybe do a countdown chain!

star, i liked reading your post cause it started to give me hope with DD. we struggle so much with her sleep issues. 

thanks everyone for the positive comments some posts ago.... i wrote back but then i had been away from my laptop too long so i guess it wouldn't post and i was too tired to retype things.
it's exciting to be 25 weeks along... i think about 13 to go...

this week was tough, i am feeling super bloated and gassy, and just all around awful. i was having super huge cramping pains so i called in and they wanted me to come in (to make sure not pre-term labor) but i knew it was indigestion or something from eating... they said it was a GI issue and to try "gas x" to help with gas and bloating. I think i need more help though cause for 3 days I am not eating much and keeping things mild that I do eat, and still am having crazy stomach discomforts. 

anyway, hope everyone is feeling good and not having issues like these!! 
and so exciting that so many are having their baby this month and next!!! it's really happening soon ladies!


----------



## star25

Mrs, we&#8217;re counting down with you! It&#8217;s not far away although we understand the wait is hard 

Juliet, I spoke to he health visitor about dd sleep issues as it would mean dh would be up st night with her and me with a newborn which wouldn&#8217;t have been good as he&#8217;s a taxi driver, she said like everyone dd goes into a deep sleep and then a lighter sleep and when she hits her lighter sleep she was waking up, the last thing she remembered was being cuddle to sleep on my lap in the chair so she wanted that comfort back instead of self settling, it made sense so we moved her to her own bed meaning we didn&#8217;t have to lift her in and out the cot which also used to wake her up 
She&#8217;s only woken up once out of 5 nights, I sat on the floor next to her bed and held her hand til she went back to sleep so only took 5 minutes 

I was also worried about leaving her at night when in labour so I&#8217;ll be happy if this carries on and is one less thing to worry about

Yesterday all day by bump was so tight and uncomfortable but feeling better today 
I&#8217;m just so tired! 

I hope you&#8217;re feeling better today Juliet


----------



## Wish2BMom

ughhhh wrote a long note and then connection to the server went down! Annoying...

mrsH - oh the dreaded TWW until the scan - I hated that one the most too! With so much that we've all gone through, it's absolutely difficult to wait another couple of weeks until we get to see if things are ok. Your scan is the same day as my c-section! Good things are bound to happen for both of us that day! :) Only one more week!

star - sounds like you've solved your sleeping issues with DD! That's wonderful! And in the nick of time with the baby coming soon. :) Sounds like your BH are getting stronger too, huh? 

juliet - 25 weeks! You've done SO WELL!! I'm so happy for you! 3 weeks from 3rd tri already! I"m sorry about the gassy issues - I wonder if the baby has pushed your intestines into a weird spot. Mine are definitely squished into a weird spot - I have to move around for anything to be released as far as pressure! Then sometimes I don't want it to release and it just does...:blush: I hope you can find some relief soon! 

koj - did you go early?? we got about as much snow as you did. The drifts were crazy too - up to 2' on our walkway! I hope all is going well for you!!

afm - had my pre-op/last check up this morning and it went really well! Things all still look and sound good, my BP was lower than it's been at the past 2-3 appts. My doc went through everything to expect during and after the c-section. CRAZY! I can't believe it's finally here!!! And thankfully so - I've reached the 'done' point - I'm just ready to get rid of this swelling and be able to sleep in the fetal position if I want to!


----------



## star25

Wish glad all went well, you&#8217;ve done so amazingly well!!


----------



## koj518

star - congrats on moving your DD to a new room and big girl's bed!! I've heard it can be really tough but it sounds like you and your DD did fabulously!! 

MrsH - I hope being pregnant will ease the pain a bit in February :hugs:

Juliet - sorry to hear about your stomach issues :( just about 100 days to go for you!! 

wish - I am still here! due on Friday but haven't had any signs of labor recently.. now I'm starting to think that I'm gonna go late. :shrug: Maybe I'll go into labor on the same day as your C-section ;)


afm - full blown sore throat has set in and feeling very lethargic (thankfully no fever!!).. unfortunately, I have to come into work today and tomorrow so can't even stay at home and relax :( I just hope I can kick this cold before I go into labor..!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhh koj, there you are! I'm sorry you're feeling sick, though! I did ask about that today b/c I've had this annoying cough for about a month now. I asked, yanno, we're asking everyone to not come to the hospital if they are sick but what if I'M sick?? she said that this is viral so there's not much that can be done but we'll see if I need anything when I'm there. But she wasn't worried about it at all.

thank you, star! I feel pretty accomplished though I know it doesn't all have to do with me (I don't think). It's not like I took PRISTINE care of myself, but I tried to be as zen as possible. :) I may also just have some stubborn boys who enjoy a warm, cozy sleeping spot as much as their mother - heehee!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi girls just a quick question for you all, what were your beta HCG levels and how far gone were you I've just had them done at 5+1 and again today at 5+5.


----------



## koj518

MrsH - I only had 2 betas done. 1st one at 12dp5dt (HCG:422) and 2nd one at 14dp5dt (HCG:1033). I think those translate to 4w+3d and 4w+5d.


----------



## MrsHowley81

My first one sounds about right then compared to yours 5356 at 5+1 and tomorrow will give me a better idea. Thanks Koj


----------



## koj518

Good luck tomorrow MrsH!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, MrsH!! Mine were 823 or something and then 2300+ 2 days later but I have twins. I think my days were around koj's - 11dp5dt and 13dp5dt. I transferred on 5/12 and tested on 5/23 and 5/25.

ahhhh memories! :)


----------



## Juliet11

star, thanks, i am trying to keep meals small so i don't have these pains return! they are so uncomfortable... it's going to be a long 3 months. 
so excellent your DD has only woke once in 5 nights! i wish i could figure out my DDs sleep issues. DH thinks i should sleep at my moms so i can actually get some sleep and let him deal with her. plus we think she is worse about bed routines and sleeping when i'm around... but of course i'm always around!!

wish, my stomach must be all squished, it would explain these issues. i also hate it when i respond and the internet does something and looses the response when trying to post! 
you have done fabulous, i can't believe how close you are now!!

koj, sorry about the sore throat!!! hope it goes away quickly so you can be feeling good for labor!

mrsh, excited for you to join in !!! so tomorrow you find out second beta?


----------



## star25

Juliet, that was my issue with dd, she only like me to deal with her at night not dh so he got up the first night and puts her to bed more, not that he didn&#8217;t do it before but I just done it more often, I find it hard not to interfere haha


----------



## scoobybeans

wish- So glad your pre-op went well! Eeek, 6 days to go! :shock:

Mrs H- Welcome, so glad to see you here!! Here are my beta #'s:

(11dp3dt) 1st beta- 105
(13dp3dt) 2nd beta- 216
(16dp3dt) 3rd beta- 702
(19dp3dt) 4th beta- 2,080
(22dp3dt) 5th beta- 7,514

As you can see, they were never super high but all was well :) Good luck on the 15th!

star- That's so awesome you've gotten DD's sleeping issues settled! What great timing she has. :thumbup:

koj- I had a sore throat and was achy for about 3 days, but it never progressed into a full blown cold. Just felt crappy! I hope yours isn't too bad either.

Juliet- Oh no, that sounds so uncomfortable! I hope you're able to get some relief soon. On the plus side though, you're doing awesome at 25+4! Your big scan is coming up soon, isn't it?

dogmommy- Wow, that is crazy about your NST! I keep hearing stories about women having contractions and not feeling them, which is definitely a little alarming lol. How are you feeling now? How far along are you?

dancing- Wonderful checkup with the twins! So happy they're thriving!!

3chords- How is the batch cooking going? I had wanted to do that and then my in-laws got us this huge Omaha steak package for Christmas which took up all of the room in my freezer. We're starting to use it up now though, so I think I'll at least try and make some chili to freeze or something!

October- How are you doing hun? Not long now!!

I've got my next checkup on Thursday, with another scan which is cool. Last Tuesday baby looked great and was measuring about 6-1/2 lbs. And he's got a full head of hair! Having lots of cramping and BH contractions this past week or two. I still sort of have a feeling he'll come about a week early, but we'll know soon enough I guess ;) I wonder who will go next? Either Koj or Wish!


----------



## 3chords

MrsH those are great betas. With this pregnancy I had low betas - only 1900 at 5+2 so you are way, way above that. Betas aren't really helpful at this stage so I am not sure why they are still doing them for you...hopefully you will get reassurance at the first u/s!

Koj - being sick at the end is the worst. The only thing I can say is that you'll at least be able to drug yourself once you give birth! Maybe try some zinc lozenges in the meantime?

scooby - so far I have this many dinners frozen from batch cooking: shepherd's pie (x4), beef stew (x2), bolognese sauce (x1), mongolian beef stir fry (x1). I also have 4 bundt cakes: pistachio (x1), lemon (x1), chocolate-pecan (x1), coconut (x1) and 3 trays of baked oatmeal, frozen unbaked, each tray should be 2 breakfasts' worth: raspberry (x1), strawberry (x1), mixed berry (x1). My next goal is at least 3 more containers of bolognese and 3 dinners' worth of chilli and in terms of breakfast a bunch of cinnamon and other sweet rolls and some scones if I have time.

34 weeks today! I have my scan and OB appointment tomorrow so we'll see where baby is on the growth curve. 22 days until c-section doesn't seem that long!


----------



## star25

Scooby I have a feeling I will go early too, don&#8217;t know why, maybe because I&#8217;m feeling more than I did with dd 

3c, you&#8217;re sooo organised! I haven&#8217;t cooked anything haha, can&#8217;t believe you only have 22 days to go!! 

Had growth scan today, last scan and hospital appointment yay! Estimated to be 6lb 4oz and following the same growth line so all good 
Just can&#8217;t wait now, so out of breath all the time and tired!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, 3c!!! You're my hero!! that's amazing that you've been able to prep all of that. I can't even stand that long! My mom has apparently been baking b/c that's what she does in the cold, so I'm employing her to bake some stuff for us to freeze when she comes up here. I noted that you did this and she said she'd be more than happy to! Otherwise, I have some chili already frozen and a couple bags of broth I can use for soups but that's it. I've bought a couple packages of frozen things and many cans of soup, some boxes of healthier treats and some almonds but that's as far as I've gone.
Also, cannot believe you've only got 22 days left!!

scooby - I hope you can get a 3D pic of Moobley this time! good luck on Thurs!


----------



## Juliet11

mrsH, how did it go?

star, last night she slept 10-7 which was AMAZING for her. i am so happy and actually don't feel like i am dragging today... just normal tired, not extra crazy tired haha

scooby, my big scan is 1/29! still longer away then i would like... i have a regular obgyn checkup on 1/26 but she won't do ultrasound unless there's been an issue...
yay for your upcoming scan!

3chords, wow that is amazing to prepare so many meals!! smart thinking!!

star, great weight estimate!!! i remember being so out of breath last pregnancy, and i am starting to already get some of those feelings!!! ack.

you ladies are getting so close now!!! am i the only one due in april ??? i'll have to check the first post for a reminder!

so the stomach issues and discomfort went from like last wednesday to last night... feeling so much better now... so happy for that and hope it continues to be better, cause it was horrid. but my guess is i will have a reoccurring issue. 
other then that i am doing pretty good. continuing to work on little projects around the house. trying to still figure out the best sleeping configurations for everyone, but at first will have baby in our room in a co-sleeper or pack n play next to bed. also thinking of twins birthday... it is not till april but that is when things are oging to get crazy around here, so might do earlier birthday get together. when i have my appointment on 1/29, i think it will help determine how the pregnancy will go... either there is still a hematoma/issue and i will be monitored frequently and have him earlier (i think earliest is 37 weeks)... or the issue resolved and i can go on as a normal pregnancy, and then consider c-section around april 14th. (39 weeks). 
so definitely looking forward to find out which way things are going to go!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi everyone thanks for the we'll wishes etc.
Got my second and it was over 16,000 so more than doubled so its a good sign that my baby is growing this time. I feel hopeful that this time I might see a heartbeat.
How are you all doing??


----------



## koj518

scooby - I hope mine goes away quickly like yours! i started feeling something on Saturday, full blown on Sunday and Monday, slightly better Tuesday and today is basically the same as yesterday.. at least its not getting worse?? I'm hoping to work from home tomorrow and Friday so that I can kick this cold ASAP!! As for baby, I think at this point, Wish is next!! 

3C - Happy 34 weeks!! Enjoy your growth scan! I can't believe you're only 22 days away!! 

star - great growth scan! you're on the homestretch! 

wish - 5 days to go for you! you're gonna be a mom on Monday!!! <3 <3 <3

Juliet - glad you're feeling better!! Do you have a preference if you'd rather give birth at 37 or 39 weeks? basically at 37, you're considered early term (or even full term depending on who you talk to!) so I think that would totally be ok too! My good friend gave birth last month at 37 weeks because of preeclampsia and her baby boy is doing fabulously!! 

MrsH - congratulations!! Can't wait to hear about your first scan :) that fluttering heart at your first scan is the best thing you can ever see!!! 

afm - I have a growth scan today! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## star25

MRs that&#8217;s great news! 

Ko, hope you feel better soon, definitely not a good time to be feeling poorly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

mrsH - that's awesome!! can't wait for your scan so you can get more peace of mind!

juliet - glad you're feeling better and only 'normal' tired haha! You sound very organized with all you have going on, that's great. Can't wait for your scan either! I hope that hemotoma hit the bricks!

koj - ohhhh I hope you kick that cold quickly. I did ask the doc about my cough I've had for a month and really, ME being the sick one after trying to keep out sick people from the hospital! She said it's just viral and I have to get over it and it'll be fine. So, you think you're going to go late? have you had anymore or any different signs? Can't wait to hear about your scan!!

star - you think you'll go early?

man, I thought I'd go 'early' too, earlier than now, that's for sure! These boys have really surprised me. I'm not feeling any differently except that maybe things feel a little lower. But I still have baby B in my ribs, so it's tough to tell. Still the same extra cm, loose stools, rough moving around. But hopefully I'll have the weekend to go run some errands. I need to do some laundry and clean a little before my family comes up on Monday too. Thank goodness I'm working from home and can spread this out to one chore a day or something!


----------



## koj518

star - thanks!! feeling achy everywhere is no fun but I think I'm feeling better so that's a plus :)

wish - I had more painful contractions last night but other than that, I just feel the baby really really low.. it feels like he's poking at my lady parts with a twig!! not comfortable at all!

so I just got back from my appt. Baby is still super low and his face is smooshed against the uterus (I felt bad his nose was pressed down so much!!). he's still measuring small but on track with what we saw at 36 weeks which is good. but because he's still measuring small (15th percentile) my midwife doesn't want to let me go much over 41 weeks so if I haven't given birth by then, we'll likely schedule an induction on the 21st (given they have an open spot!). I have one more appt scheduled for next Wednesday when they'll measure my cervix and see what kind of induction process will be best. eek! 11ish more days max!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

koj - awwww, haha - I'd feel so bad too if I saw a squished nose!! can't be too fun in there. And apparently not to fun on your lady parts either! I'm glad everything looked good, though. 11-ish days! CRAZY!!!

well I got more done today than I thought - laundry is done. I decided not to rewash the crib sheets b/c I think since DH is going to be out for about a month, we'll just keep them in our room for the first bit in the pack 'n' play or rock'n'play or something. Swept, cleaned all bathrooms, emptied dishwasher. Good enough for today!


----------



## 3chords

koj - so soon! How do you feel about being induced?

I had my ultrasound and BPP today. All looking good. At 34+1 baby girl is measuring 5 lb 15 oz (2700g), 80% percentile and fluid levels and cervix length all good. I go for weekly scans, BPPs and OB visits now. Three weeks to go!

My son has a nasty cold with a high fever, which is thankfully responsive to meds at least. I'm stuck at home with him for a second day and about to lose my mind. I don't think he'll be well enough to go back to daycare tomorrow so I have to pray for my sanity and hope he can go on Friday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome appointment today, 3c! I'm so happy everything is looking so good. 
Poor pumpkin (and Mama) at home, though!! FX'ed he can go in on Friday!


----------



## star25

Hope he is better soon 3c, it&#8217;s the worst being stuck in and nothing you can do about it :( 
Glad all went well at your appointment 


Wish, I&#8217;d like to think I go early haha, hope you can take it easy with your chores , you need the rest while you can 

Ko you&#8217;re so close! 

Juliet, glad you had a good night with dd too, fingers crossed there&#8217;s more to come!


----------



## Juliet11

mrsh, that is fantastic!!!

koj, 11ish days?? no way!!! i bet you are eager for your next appt !!! keep up posted on things!!! and i think i prefer 37-38 weeks... my twins were 35w5d and did amazingly well, no NICU or anytihing. but then my 2yo was 41 weeks and big but went into NICU for some breathing trouble before we knew she had a heart problem. so i am a bit torn on what is best this time around since things always go a bit unexpected for me....

star, last night not as good a night before, but hoping tonight can be good... it seems like shorter naps are helpful for her to have a better, longer sleep stretch...

wish, thanks, it seems like organizing keeps me sorta going forward if that makes sense! and it sounds like you got a TON done today! way to go!!! i forget, are you planning a vaginal birth for them??

3chords, sounds like a great appt! yay!!!!!

afm, nothing new to report. ate too much tonight, making up for some hardly eating days... so took a couple tums. baby doing some weird, low kicks towards like i guess the bottom of everything in me? 
i just need the 29th to come, so we can see what is going on with the hematoma issue! wish they would see me sooner, and they would of course if i had a bleed, but since i've had no issues like that in awhile, wait for the appointment i must do!


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - I'm SO happy for you that the bleeding has stopped. Of course you could sayyyy that you had a bit and get your scan earlier ;) I'm not about cheating the system, though. Seems like a jinx to do that when things are going well. Hang in there, you got this!! I'd think no bleeding is a GREAT sign that things are going well.

koj - oooh, a painful contraction! 

star - wish I could slack on the chores but with family coming to stay, I need to at least do a little cleaning! Helps me get a little movement during the day anyway, rather than just sitting on my butt. 

no vaginal birth for me - going with a scheduled c-section on Monday. Weighed the risks for the boys and it's less riskier this way. I'm kinda sad I don't get to experience a vaginal birth but I'll get over it. :)
Today's my last day of work!!! :wohoo: a whole 3 days of prep before the boys come! hahaha


----------



## star25

3 days wish :happydance:


----------



## 3chords

Wish, you won't be sad about the vaginal delivery when you can sit on your nether regions after birth and have next to no post partum bleeding. ;) I am so excited for you, can't wait to hear the news on Monday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha, GREAT point, 3c!! I do think about the rough times down there that I could have, times 2! Then I'm extra good with my decision!


----------



## koj518

3c - I'm all for induction if it means meeting the little man sooner rather than later :) I naturally have a longer cycle so I always assumed I'd go late and that induction is a likely option. 

wish - Happy last day of work!! 3 days!!!! EEEK!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!! your life is about to change in amazing ways!!

juliet - oh wow! no NICU for 35w5d! I'm impressed!!! I hope your delivery this time around will be unexpectedly normal! 

T-1day until my "due date" and no sign of labor whatsoever. bleh.. I'm working from home today and tomorrow and using my yoga ball as a chair in hopes to get the labor going.


----------



## Wish2BMom

try dancing, koj! kick on some tunes tomorrow and dance away! I just saw something on FB about an OB doing this with his patients who have started labor but it's taking some time. 
So excited for you too! it's a race between you, me and Scooby! :haha:


----------



## dogmommy

Juliet I'm glad no bleeding! The wait for the ultrasound is so frustrating. Im such an inpatient person!

Wish I can't believe it! Monday?!?! I can't wait for you. I think c section is a great choice. 

3c I'm glad your appt went well! Only 3 weeks left? Does that mean you're having a scheduled c-section?

Koj could be any day! I would be looking up all the tips to get labor going &#128522; this time next week we could have 3 or 4 babies! 

Scooby any updates? Not long for you either!

Congrats Mrs H! Great numbers.

Nothing to report here. Nst and us came back normal yesterday. Another growth scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## star25

Ko, very exciting eek! I know the feeling of being overdue, dd was 2 weeks late after being induced eventually and it just dragged! Hopefully you wont be long! 

Dogmommy glad to hear you are well! 

Afm, less than a week til full term!
Also I started hand expressing yesterday to freeze just in case and I managed to get a 3ml syringe full, doesnt sound a lot but it looks it and I was strangely proud haha


----------



## Juliet11

wish, i know it would be so tempting to say i had an issue and get in sooner!!! but i will continue to wait sort of patiently and probably no bleeding is a good sign at least... YAY for last day of work!!!!!! you did well working so close to their birth!!! that is amazing!!!!

dogmom, i am so impatient too! it is killing me but i think that's why i keep adding projects to my list... try and distract myself... exciting for a growth scan in 2 weeks!!!

koj, amazing you are still working too! way to go!!!! i tried bouncing on my ball and dry pumping to get labor going the last time, i heard from someone it worked for them, but totally did not for me haha. 

star, yay for getting some and freezing! so cool that worked out! 3ml is a lot! 

sorry if i missed anyone, my brain has been mush today. this morning i loaded the dishwasher, it was FULL of dishes and still a ton left over that didn't fit. then i was suddenly SO SLEEPY. i napped on the couch while kids watched a show and i got hit 3 in the head 3 times with different toys/objects. they also go into the fruit snacks and left wrappings everywhere. ugh just one of those totally tired mornings!!!

i am almost 26 weeks yay!!!!!!!! i have to be happy about the small things, like graduating a week haha!!! 2 weeks and 3 days till my important follow-up on the hematoma. i see my obgyn before that but she will just do doppler and quick chat, nothing major at that appt.


----------



## 3chords

dogmom - yes, I am scheduled for 9:45 am on the 31st. :)

star - I am SO jealous that you can express that much colostrum! I could not express a DROP before giving birth. And hand expression never, ever worked for me even when I had a massive milk supply that could have fed triplets. I'd just dribble a bit out, like enough to entice the baby to latch but that was it. Never squirting or a strong dribble. The lactation consultants also couldn't get anything with their hands so I get so frustrated when all these websites say hand expression is better than pump. Yeah, no.

I have come down with either a bad cold or possibly a flu from DS. He is on the upswing after 4 days including 3 of very high fever but I am beyond terrible. I basically passed out at the grocery store today and had to be helped to the bathroom. I am weak, dizzy, nauseous, having diarrhea, horrible chest cold where I'm hacking green gunk and my lungs feel like I am going to literally cough them out of my body. Losing hope that I'll clear this in less than 3 weeks. Colds have hit me SO hard this pregnancy. So glad I'm never doing this again. My body just hates being pregnant.


----------



## star25

3c, I didn&#8217;t think I would get anything as never got loads when I used to pump with Madeleine in between feeds, it&#8217;s not coming out loads but enough drops not to take forever, the likelihood is I won&#8217;t need it anyway but it&#8217;s just in case he&#8217;s early and I can&#8217;t feed 

How awful you feel so ill! Poor Henry too, how are you feeling today? I really hope you can shake it off before the 31st, have everything crossed for you


----------



## koj518

Hi guys!! We have a baby!!!! Slightly more details on my pregnancy journal if you're interested but I'll update everyone with more details soon!! 

Just wanted to stop by and let you know!! 
I hope everyone's doing well and if I can't drop by before Monday, good luck Wish!!!!! I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## star25

AHHH!!! Ko I had a feeling we would have a baby today, don&#8217;t know shyness but kept checking in just in case! Congratulations, hope you&#8217;re both well, going to stalk your journal haha xx


----------



## 3chords

Congrats koj!! Super fast labour and seems like everything went well, so happy for you! Enjoy those first snuggles, nothing quite like them. :)

I came down with the flu. Had to go to hospital for dehydration and generally feeling like death. They swabbed my nose for the flu strain and then gave me Tamiflu and Zofran for the vomiting/nausea. I've never felt this bad in my whole life. Didn't sleep a minute overnight. I just hope I get better soon. :(


----------



## star25

Oh 3c sorry you&#8217;re feeling so terrible, I hope you can sleep tonight, being pregnant is hard enough without being ill


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, ugh sorry about the horrid cold!!!! can you be seen for it? it just sounds terrible and i wonder if you need something to help move it along. 
oh i just saw your next post!! glad you are getting help and sure hope you can feel better really soon.

koj, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! i will have to go look at your journal. hope everything went smoothly! 

how is everyone else's weekend going? we did the aquarium today for a few hours. it was fun but now i am super tired. i'm worried how i will feel a few weeks from now, and a few weeks after that, etc. cause 26 weeks is feeling a bit tiring !!
well hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## star25

I keep wondering how I&#8217;m going to get through the next few weeks, his movements are so strong and swear something is stuck under my left ribs this morning and I&#8217;m just out of breath all the time! 
Still getting aches and bh so still hoping this is a good sign for things to happen naturally 

Yesterday we took dd trampolining and went out for lunch after then stayed in the rest of the day, dd gave me a lovely 11 and half hrs sleep last night, she&#8217;s so much better when she doesn&#8217;t nap now but I was awake for over an hr but could have been worse 
Not sure what we&#8217;re doing yet today, my brother and 2 of my sisters are off for a walk then lunch so might join them for lunch after their walk, I think they&#8217;re walking somewhere not too easy so I&#8217;ll give that a miss lol


----------



## Juliet11

star, hang in there! you are so close!!! but your post does remind me of how i felt at the end of my pregnancies... just totally done at the end, and out of breath, hard to get up like if i was sitting on the ground. so i guess i am not to that point yet, a good thing since i am not as far along as you, BUT you are so close and it is almost here! 
have you got things set up to your liking for him? any last projects to help distract you?

tonight DH was trying to break DD off her bottle... we have waited way too long. she wants milk in a bottle several times a day. and during the day i can distract her and avoid it pretty well but at night it is so hard. she cries and screams and i am all emotional so i start to cry! it went on for like 45 mins, and i ended bawling my eyes out and eventually we gave her a bottle. arghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wish2BMom

Koj!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im so happy you didnt have yo go that far over your due date (if at all?)!!! Cant wait to read the details!

3c - your flu sounds terrible! I hope youre feeling better today. Tamiflu is a wonder drug. 

Star - I cant imagine having a toddler while in the 3rd tri. Youre doing so well - hang in there!! Im glad DD is at least sleeping so well now. 

Juliet - seriously youre doing amazingly well and I cannot wait for your next scan to show everything is ok!

Hows everyone else?

Afm- made it to 38 weeks and Im completely shocked. I think Ive said that the last 3 weeks! Tomorrow is the big day unless they decide today is, but I think well make it. Still a ton of movement from them and no real signs of anything changing with me. They could be close to 7lbs each by now!! :shock: Im so curious about whats to come! I cant wait!!!

Doubt Ill post too much in the upcoming days. Scooby and 3c - good luck if you go early!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow wish! So excited to read your update when you can, will be thinking of you 

Juliet I don&#8217;t know how we would have done it if dd hadn&#8217;t stopped bottles when ill, she was be same as your dd, would have one when got up, then mid am
Nap then night and 1 or sometimes 2 in the night! Literally couldn&#8217;t cope when I tried to change it to water at night, health visitor did say to me to start watering the milk down at night til eventually it&#8217;s just water if that helps?


----------



## 3chords

Good luck wish! Can&#8217;t believe you have like 14 lbs of babies in there - I truly can&#8217;t imagine it. 

I was officially diagnosed with Influenza A, the nasty H3N2 strain that this year&#8217;s flu vaccine is ineffective against. My swab came back positive. It&#8217;s really tough feeling this sick.


----------



## dogmommy

Koj congrats!! I can't wait to hear all the details!!

Wish good luck tomorrow!! You did amazing momma 38 weeks! Wow 14 lbs!

3c I'm so sorry you got it. It really is such a terrible year for the flu. I hope the tamiflu at least knocks it down a little.

Star I'm so sorry you are uncomfortable. I can't imagine a toddler . Try to get as much as rest as you can. Did Madeline come early or close to due date?

Juliet I love the aquarium! How fun. Hopefully it goes ok trying to break DD!


----------



## star25

Dogmommy madeleine was 2 weeks late and finally arrived after being induced and a 12 hour labour with 2 hours of pushing! 

I&#8217;m really hoping this one do don&#8217;t take as much pushing as although that&#8217;s when the pain got better, I was falling asleep in between contractions at that point haha 

Went to maternity as he wasn&#8217;t moving much yesterday and we when got there he started moving like crazy, they normally keep you on the monitor for 20 mins but it ended up been an hr 40 mins so they could get a good reading without him jumping about everywhere, so typical! Dh and Madeleine were with me and she was asleep at first which I didn&#8217;t want but she was fine when she woke up and was just sat on the bed next to me with her snacks lol

Hugs 3c 

Wish lots of luck again tonyou and your babies! 

Dogmommy how are you?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Koj Congratulations that is such fantastic news.
How is everyone else? It's so exciting that soon you will all have babies soon.
I had my scan today I was so nervous expecting to have the same outcome as last time but all is well in fact there it's twins. I'd like to say I can relax now but I'm pretty sure I won't but for today at least we're very happy.


----------



## scoobybeans

3c- Oh no, you poor thing!!! I can't imagine how awful it must feel to have the flu that far along. :hugs: I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better really soon & just take it very easy until the end. Glad you got so much cooking done and are having the scheduled C-section so you don't have to stress about those two things at least.

star- Weird, I think you may go early too! That's very cool you got to express that much milk. Nice to have that handy before baby comes.

wish- Today is the big day!!! :happydance: You're such a rock star for making it 38 weeks with twins. I've been thinking about you since I got up this morning and hope everything is going smoothly and you and the boys are good!

Juliet- Such a wonderful sign that you've stopped bleeding and are feeling good movement. Two more weeks until your first appointment, not long now! My niece LOVED her bottle and had a tough time letting go too. I think my sister transitioned her to a sippy cup and then eventually water or juice. Good luck!

mrs h- OMG twins!!! Congratulations! I can imagine it must feel very overwhelming at the moment, but you've got lots of company here. I think you're the fifth person on our old thread to get pregnant with twins. So crazy! When is your next scan?

koj- Thinking of you & hoping you and your new son are doing well! I can't wait to hear your birth story when you're ready :)

dogmommy- Glad your NST went well and those contractions seem to be gone. How are you feeling otherwise?

AFM, I had some pretty intense cramping going on Friday night and again last night. I feel like the baby has dropped down a bit because I'm having a lot of pressure now. In general I just feel "off". I have a headache, I'm very tired, I'm having some stomach issues and I'm feeling a lot of brain fog. I'm glad I have another scan & appointment tomorrow so we can see if things are starting to progress...


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Scooby!! Can't believe it's 5 sets from one little thread. 
It sounds like your baby is imminent to me, I won't be at all surprised if it happens tonight.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Welcome to the twin club!


----------



## Juliet11

seems like so much going on in here this past day!!! 

wish, thanks! and looking forward to an update from you!!!!! today is the day, right??

star, i have thought of trying to sneak in the water slowly... especially at night. glad baby boy is fine and you got to be checked out! DD once pulled the same thing, wasn't moving much, i think i was in third tri as well, went in and she started having a dance party! ha 

3chords, ugh that is horrible!! I am so sorry!!!! i hope it improves fast. what a pain :(

dog, thanks!! hubby is stricter about trying to break the bottle but last night we were just so tired and caved at 11pm and she finally went to sleep! ahhhh. 

mrsh, CONGRATS on the twins!!! it is such a wild and fun journey! mine are going to be 5 come april. 

scooby, excited to hear how your scan goes !!!!

hope i didn't miss anyone. 
DH has the day off work so we are in project mode again! we apparently have lots of projects cause i feel like i am saying that a lot! but from all the yard work, and cleaning out garage and updating small things throughout the house, it just is a lot of work! we also have some rainy days coming up, so i organized some inside activities to have ready to keep the kids busy.


----------



## star25

My s massive congratulations! So happy for you 

Scooby, how you describe how you&#8217;re feeling now is exactly how I feel too! I looked at my notes from last maternity visit and it said head is engaged, i know it&#8217;s not a sign of imminent labour but we&#8217;re heading in the right direction!


----------



## HopeBT

Yaaay Koj!!! Congratulations on the new baby xxxx 
Wish- Fingers crossed you had a smooth section today, and everyone is doing well!
MrsH- So glad to see you back here! And twins, so soooo exciting 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Scooby and Star, you both must be real close now 
Will be checking regularly from now on for any news


----------



## star25

Hope, 37 weeks Thursday yay! How are you?


----------



## 3chords

MrsH - congrats on the twins on ultrasound! You must be so overwhelmed and happy as well! You twin mamas are like superheroes.


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! In case anyone is worried about Wish, she & both babies are all good :thumbup:

hope- so good to see you! Happy everything is progressing well with your pregnancy.

3chords- Are you feeling any better?

Juliet- Awesome you're getting all of those projects done! DH and I did the same starting about 3-4 months ago and when I look back it's amazing how much has gotten accomplished.

AFM, my hunch was right and things are progressing! I'm about 2cm dilated and 50-75% effaced. The doctor was surprised since last Thursday cervix was closed and long. He said he touched the baby's head so he must be like RIGHT there. I'm having light cramps again today. I don't know, could be as early as this weekend or maybe I'll go on time. We'll see what happens!


----------



## star25

Ooh scooby that&#8217;s great news!! Thank you for the update from wish too! 

My stomach is so tight and uncomfortable this evening, been on the ball and on my knees leaning on it but just can&#8217;t get comfy


----------



## Juliet11

so much good news!!!!!

glad to hear wish is doing well!

scooby, can't believe he could feel babys head?! you must be going soon! exciting!!!

star, ugh the end is so uncomfortable! your posts reminds me of what is to come for me too! and i am already uncomfortable. but today i played with 2 of my kids at an indoor little gymnastics type place and i had energy and felt great, almost like i wasn't pregnant haha! but most day aren't like this. i will be tired come 2pm. 
but yeah the ball i would sit on or lean my arms and upper body on while on my knees too. hope you can find a comfortable position soon!

i am starting to plan out the next couple months... like getting more people on the list of who is okay to pick up the twins from preschool. the kids have some birthday parties to attend coming up, but i am thinking of just sending twins with DH, and my little one stay home with me. i am loosing energy it seems.... also, any obligations that come up for feb, i am saying i am tentative till my appt on the 29th of this month. cause that appt will really show which way this pregnancy will go. and regardless of that, i think i will slow things down by mid march. if things are healthy, i can schedule a c-sec (if i decide to go that way), around april 14th. so i figure mid-march i am going to be done ! too tired for playdates, preschool pick-up (hope my mom and brother will help with that some more!), park group, etc.


----------



## Juliet11

How is everyone ??? How are all the mamas with new babies ?? Can&#8217;t wait to hear birth stories !!!


----------



## star25

All ok here Juliet, had some pains half an hr apart last but all stopped now, just hope it was a good sign!
How are you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! MrsH - congrats on twinnies!! 

I wrote this onThursday so its a little dated but I have zero energy to rewrite Im sorry! Thank you Scooby for updating everyone!!

Hello hello everyone!! My goodness what a week!! We have our boys - they are incredible. Both very healthy, very big boys - Timothy (A) was born at 9:10am, weighing 7.05lbs, height of 20; Mr Malcolm, my Mamas boy, was born one min later, 6.03, 19. No complications with them except just trying to get all amniotic fluids out of them. I, however, ended up hemorrhaging and lost about 1/2 my blood. Needed a transfusion, but my vitals remained stable the whole time. Thankfully they recovered me nicely and I was back in the room with everyone by 11:30 I think. But pretty out of it all day and night. Weve had the boys stay in the nursery all nights so we could get some sleep. Its worked out great. DH is a rockstar at this Daddy thing. 

Heading home today. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and well wishes. What i used to think was too unbelievable to have happen, I now feel is unbelievable to have never happened at all. Im crazy in love and obsessed.


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies! Just came to check on everyone!!! 

Baby T and I are doing great. He eats a ton and sleeps a ton! He's feeding great but the only problem I have is the painful latching on the left side.. I'm sure I'll get the hang of it soon. Now that I've been breast feeding for a week I have no clue how mom's of multiples do it.. they must have to feed all day and get nothing else done..!!! 

Wish - how are you handling everything !? 

Star and 3c- both of your due date is so soon!! How are things progressing?

Juliet - your scan is coming up!! I can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Scooby - I have a feeling you already gave birth!! Looking forward to hearing from you! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone.. I blame it on the baby. He's sucking up all of my brain power.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Wish and koj so happy both of you are doing great!


----------



## star25

AHH lovely news wish, so glad you&#8217;re all well! 

Lovely names and both babies weighing good weights 

Ko, glad you are well too, with dd I had painful latch every time on both sides for about 4 weeks and ended up using nipple shields for 3 weeks and then was fine without, she used to feed constantly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Koj!! So happy for you!! How are you feeling physically? 

So breastfeeding 2 is pretty tough but I only have one pro. Timothy loves it but little Malcolm is reluctant. I dont know if hes too little (Im engorged now too) or really just doesnt want to work for it once its in his latch. Well keep working on it though. 
Both boys have lost close to 10% since birth so were supplementing as well. M is up to about 1.5 oz after taking a few drops from me. T, per yesterdays first wellness check, actually has gained a tiny bit. So just need to get M on that train.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congratulations on the babies ladies! I pop in from time to time and am soo glad things r going well xxx


----------



## star25

Having so many aches and pains now, called maternity earlier as had one on the right side like a stitch for an hr and a half, midwife said take paracetamol and call if no better, she said there&#8217;s a bigger ligament that side so could be bays position or could be the start of things 
It&#8217;s eased off but I was in so many different positions trying to make it better
I really don&#8217;t want to go another 3 weeks with so many aches and pains, bh are more often, please be early than 40 weeks after all this!


----------



## 3chords

star - I am super uncomfortable as well. I think it's this baby's position and she is much more active than Henry was at this stage. So I am in 10 kinds of pain all the damn time. 11 days and it feels like an ETERNITY.

Wish - so much congrats! Things get easier when the engorgement eases up. Have you tried the cabbage leaves in your bra? That worked wonders for me!

koj - the early eating/sleeping/cuddles are just the best!!


----------



## dogmommy

So many congrats!

Congrats Mrs H! So many twins on this thread. You all are rock stars. A singleton is tough enough!

Koj sorry if I missed it but what was his height and weight? And name? Congrats again!

Wish so glad you are all Ok! Sounds scary but glad you are feeling better. Wonderful weights and beautiful names! I hope the boys get use to bf. 

Star and 3c not long now! Hang in there mommas. 

Afm up early with excitement as my shower is today! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## star25

3c I just said to dh I don&#8217;t think Madeleine was this active and it isn&#8217;t helping, he seems so strong! 

Dogmommy, enjoy your day, I had my surprise shower yesterday, thought I was just going out for lunch!


----------



## 3chords

star25 said:


> 3c I just said to dh I dont think Madeleine was this active and it isnt helping, he seems so strong!

Henry was definitely stronger but he was so huge (9.4 lbs at 38+6 when he was born) that he didn't have that much room to move so it was more subtle. She is dancing all over the place there! I am guessing at 37+1 she will be just over 7 lbs.


----------



## mara16jade

Star! Been a long time since I've poked around the assisted conception part of bnb. Lol

Very exciting to see you're almost at the finish line. My little miracle just turned 5 months old. Hope you're doing well! <3


----------



## star25

Hey mara! Good to hear from you, wow 5 months already, time goes so quick, can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m nearly 38 weeks!


----------



## Juliet11

so glad to hear so many good things!!!

wish, great to hear some more details about your babies!! great names!!! and so glad you are okay!! that must've been scary! have you tried tandem feeding?

koj, has it been a week already??

dog, how was the shower??

3chords, you are getting so close!!!

star, hope he comes a bit early!!! the last few weeks are SO HARD!!! 

Who is next to have their baby??

sorry if i missed anyone. my brain is tired... DD was sick this weekend, throwing up, fever, hacky couch, etc. So we are lacking in sleep around here. She is better though! Just coughs now, and kept all her food down today thankfully. 

I had my diabetes glucose one hour test thing and it went good, i'm in normal range! Friday I will see my doctor, just a doppler check and small chat and then the monday after that I will finally have my important ultrasound follow-up to see what has happened with the blood hematoma... such a long like 6 weeks or so it has been!


----------



## star25

Glad your glucose test went well Juliet 

I think scooby is next unless he&#8217;s already here! 
I&#8217;m spending as much time as i can on my ball just so I&#8217;m not sitting still too much 

Glad dd is better but hope you can get some better sleep now, it&#8217;s so hard isn&#8217;t it


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, yay for passing the glucose test! I have never passed one of those so I don't know what that feeling is like haha.

scooby - haven't seen her around in a couple of days so maybe she's got good news already?

star - do they check you for progression over there? Would you know if anything is happening that way?

I have 9 days to go. Feels more real now that we are in single digits!


----------



## star25

Hey don&#8217;t check progression which is so annoying! I&#8217;m desperate to know if anything is going on haha


----------



## star25

Posted too soon 

9 days 3c!! I&#8217;m so jealous!


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, 9 days!! wow! how exciting!!! 

star, does the ball get uncomfortable? do you lean on anything? i would need back support after awhile i would think!

well DD got worse this morning so took her in. probably has a virus, they did nose swab so waiting to hear results tomorrow on that. lots of movies and resting at home for us! and no eating for her which is going to be so hard. she said "ew" to the pedialyte,,,,, maybe try a cracker for her this afternoon. she threw-up while we were trying to find parking at the doctors office. anyway sorry to complain, i am just so tired and emotional!!!! hope she naps soon so i can nap to haha.


----------



## 3chords

Sorry to hear about DD Juliet. Pedialyte is freaking gross. I always wondered why Henry refused it until I tried it. Literally undrinkable!!


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that Juliet, i hope you don&#8217;t get it too, not surprised you&#8217;re tired and emotional, it isn&#8217;t easy when they&#8217;re poorly, without being pregnant 

I find it more comfortable sitting on the ball than the sofa as it&#8217;s less pressure, last night my growing was really hurting so I was walking like a cowgirl, well I was really walking just sliding my feet across her floor, luckily I was only st Home haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!!

Juliet - ugh thats awful about little DD! I hope she gets better quickly and gives you a break. Almost 3rd tri!!! You made it!! I cannot wait til you have your next scan. 
No tandem feeding yet. M still doesnt care much for latching so Im pumping for him. Both are still on supplemental formula too to get their weight back up. Next appt is tomorrow and I think theyll be ok. They seem heavier!!

3c - not long now!! Definitely the last week or 2 was awful. You got this! I didnt do the cabbage but I started to pump the next day and that plus massaging in a hot shower did the trick. No more pain and hardness. :thumbup;

Star - ugh I feel so bad for you ladies not finding any comfort!! Its so frustrating!! How are you sleeping?

Scoobys journal said nothing has happened yet and she has an appt today. Hopefully good news soon!! 

Dog - how was your shower??

Afm - things are just so awesome. Im in love, the boys are so patient, DH is incredible. Im simply bursting. BFing is going pretty well still, I cant ask for much more. I wish T would latch though but well do what we can. Im pumping for him so hes still getting benefit. 
Figuring out the night stuff is getting better - learning that T is more on demand at night and either could eat just a little or a lot at any time has been good to figure out.


----------



## Juliet11

Wish, it&#8217;s such a learning process with trial and error with the breastfeeding and pumping routines for twins !!! Tandem feeding didn&#8217;t work for me. But there was a good video on YouTube of a twin mom who showed how she did it. But DS wasn&#8217;t getting enough so also needed to supplement so after a few days i double pumped around the clock. I could nurse one at a time if it worked out but i was mostly pumping every 3 hours. It was insane but good i could supply the milk. We froze a lot so when my supply went down some months later i could feed them with that. But by 11 months my supply had really gone down and was also using formula. 
anyway, it is difffeent for everyone! And you are doing an awesome job! It can take awhile to figure it all out! Can&#8217;t wait to hear how your appt goes. 
Are they sleeping in your room or nursery? 
Brings back so many memories! 
So glad you&#8217;re doing well. 

So DD is still a bit off but then DS had a fever last night and took 3 hour nap !!!! So kept him home from preschool today. 
I&#8217;m just so tired today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Meant to congratulate you on passing the glucose test too!! One less thing on your mind!
Thank you for the support. I hope to get to tandem but well see. 
Haha the crib thing made me laugh. We had plans to keep them in the nursery. Well after the first disastrous night home with DH trying to sleep on a blowup mattress in the nursery and not using it AT ALL, we moved the cribs into our room along with all changing and feeding supplies. MUCH easier on all of us.


----------



## star25

Wish it sounds like you are doing an amazing job, glad both boys are well and you too I hope!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, that is great all of it can fit in your bedroom!!!! for us, it was in our last house, i had a room next to my bedroom that had space for the two cribs and a full size bed for me. I slept on that a lot so I could watch movies while i pumped, then feed babies, then nap till the next pump/feed etc. 
Our master bedroom was too small to fit the two cribs. Some times we tried the two rock n plays in our room, but it was hard cause they weren't like high enough up. 
This time with one, I want to see if a crib will fit but we also have a co-sleeper that attaches to the bed that we know fits in our room. It just makes it hard for me to get in and out of bed cause I would have to like scoot to the bottom of the bed to get out. Still thinking it all through. 

hope everyone else is having a good week! mine is off to a slow, draggy start with two kids not up to par. but it could be worse. DD tested positive for rhinovirus, much better then some other issues she could have had!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing pretty well. Lots of us in the home stretch now!

I'm 3cm dilated & 80% effaced. Doctor stripped my membranes yesterday & I had tons of cramping after which turned into contractions but then stopped. Lost more of my plug this morning & feeling lots of pressure today. If I don't go on my own by Monday we will schedule induction or C-section for Tuesday. (Still trying to decide which.) So by this time next week, I will hopefully have my baby in my arms! <3


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet, I hope DD feels better soon! Good that it wasn't anything more serious.

3c- So close now! Are you 100% recovered?

Star- it sounds like you have SPD too. Ugh, it's the worst! Every time I have to walk upstairs I pause at the bottom to psych myself up for it lol. Not long now!

Wish- I'm so happy for you, it sounds like everything is wonderful! So glad the boys are healthy & you and DH are happy.

Koj- how is everything going for you & your little guy?

Dancing, dogmommy, October & anyone else I may have missed- any updates?


----------



## 3chords

I am having diabetes-related complications and while baby looks good on BPP today she has dropped from 85th to 70th percentile in the last week so my c section has been moved up to tomorrow. Unless I further deteriorate and have to go tonight which I hope not as I want my own doctor to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, thinking of you!!! hoping things work out to have your doctor, i would feel the same way, but main thing is you and baby are being monitored closely. let us know how everything goes, we will be anxiously waiting for updates. 

scooby, great you are already dilated! things should move forward now right??? that is exciting!!! i remember having contractions with DD, and i had DH rush me to the hospital, i was so uncomfortable and had a induction anyway schedule later that day (she was a week late), and come to the hospital to find i wasn't even dilated! so to me it sounds like you are on the right track! keep us posted! 

how is everyone else doing??
how are the new babies?? 

my son seemed to catch the 2 year olds cold, so i kept him home from preschool this week, he is coughing and sleeping a lot. 
i honestly have had some big cries this week. pregnancy emotions at their finest. was not emotional with my other two pregnancies. hoping this isn't a sign i'll be having baby blues. 
but thinking of new projects around the house has kept me motivated. also thinking of making one of those morning routine charts for the kids. especially when they start kindergarten in the fall, will want them motivated to have a morning routine and hopefully get themselves ready haha...we shall see....


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- oh wow, good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes smoothly and you have an easy recovery. I'm so glad you're well monitored & the doctors are on top of your care. Please check in when you're able to. :hugs:

Juliet- I think it makes total sense that you're more emotional this time around. You've been dealing with a lot! Worry about the baby, taking care of 3 kids, family being sick, the holidays, etc. I think you're doing awesome! I hope you're right & things are happening naturally for me. Really don't want to go overdue!


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - good luck today!! Man I was nervous for the scheduled c-sec, I cant imagine it being suddenly moved up! Youre going to do so well though. Strong woman you are!!

Juliet - agreed with Scoob - youve been dealing with one thing after another it seems, so cry when you need it!! Youre doing amazingly well keeping it all together!! 1 day from 3rd tri!!! :wohoo:

Star - how are ya?

I hope everyone else is well!! We are still doing great here. M decided to not sleep at all last night and cluster feed, so we are a bit deprived right now. But they had their weight check yesterday and did amazingly well. They had lost almost 10% of thei birth weight by the time we left the hospital (stop me if Ive already posted this) and had a check last Fri where M lost a bit more but T gained a tiny bit. Well yesterday, M gained a 1/2lb and T gained 6oz!! So they are back to almost their birth weights! WHEW!! Clusterfeed away, boys! We want chunky babies!!


----------



## October_baby

I have been reading post and trying to keep up. Congratulations to all of the mommies. I hope all of you and babies are doing great. 

Juliet - I hope today is better for you. You are very strong and you got this mama!!

3C - Good Luck! I&#8217;ll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes. 

Star - the insomnia, aches and pains of pregnancy is real. Lol.. The last few weeks have been rough. Hang in there. We are at the finish line. 

Scooby- Good luck with making the best decision for you and Moobley. The days are passing very quickly. Hopefully, he comes on his own and make the choice for you. 

Afm, OB found a small tear in my csection from 7 years ago. So, I&#8217;ll be having a scheduled csection tomorrow to prevent complications with laboring on my own. It&#8217;s definitely not the route I would have taken, but as long as we are healthy I&#8217;m okay. Please send good vibes for me and baby Aria.


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- been thinking of you all day & sending good vibes for a safe delivery!

Wish- that's excellent news about the boys weight gain! Cluster feeding sounds like a major bummer but I guess M knew what he needed to do. Smart little fella! Hope you can catch up on some sleep tonight.

October- wow, another surprise C section in this group. Glad they caught that tear so you are prepared! Very best of luck to you & Aria tomorrow, I will be thinking of you both & hoping for a safe delivery! Check in when you can.

AFM, T minus 2 days to my due date. Not too much going on today or yesterday so I guess my little guy is comfy where he is lol. As anxious as I am to meet him I want him to come when he's ready. Hoping it's before Monday so I don't have to decide what to do, but even if he doesn't it looks like he'll be here one way or the other by next Tuesday. So only 5 days max!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Wow scooby!!! Im just so excited I cant stand it!! 

October- good luck tomorrow!!! Fxed everything goes smoothly. So glad they caught the tear. 

3c - thinking of you!!!

I cant get over the influx of babies!!!


----------



## Juliet11

October, sending good vibes for everything to go smoothly!!!!!

3chords, thinking of you and can&#8217;t wait for an update!!!!

Scooby, can&#8217;t wait to see how things pan out but you have a good attitude and it&#8217;s an exciting time, very soon he&#8217;ll be here!!!

Thanks ladies for all the positive comments. It made me realize though i might complain a lot cause it&#8217;s such a open and kind group! But things aren&#8217;t going too bad really.... i mean there&#8217;s the one big issue that I&#8217;ll know more about on Monday but other then that the sick kids i guess got me down. But I&#8217;m overall happy and positive! It&#8217;s just easy to sorta vent here... hubbys at work a lot and with the sick kids i didn&#8217;t link up much with friends this week which was abnormal for us. But kids are on the mend so that is good. 
Tomorrow is my 28 wk checkup with my doctor. But it&#8217;s just a quick one with the Doppler. Then Monday I&#8217;ll report back for sure on my scan to check on the hematoma, baby&#8217;s growth, etc. hopefully there&#8217;s been progress with the hematoma shrinking. 
Have a good Friday everyone !


----------



## star25

Juliet I think you&#8217;re suoermum! I struggle with just one toddler at home! Hope your little ones are feeling better today 

Wish, Madeleine fed 11 hrs straight on her second day , literally non stop haha but they know what they need to do! 

October, been thinking of you and hope all has gone well today! 

Scooby, I hope things get going more for you soon, already sounds like your body is doing what it needs to, thinking of you

Afm, not a lot happening apart from a very wriggly baby boy! He&#8217;s always on the move, my aches and pains have seemed to ease and less bh which I&#8217;m not entirely happy about lol 

No more appointments now though so just less than 2 weeks to wait til induction, come on baby!


----------



## 3chords

Hi ladies,

Baby Tessa arrived yesterday at 11:55 am by c section. 6 lb 12 oz at 36+2 is great! She had to go to NICU until about 10 pm for low blood sugar and low temp but did great and continues to amaze back in our room.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations 3.


----------



## Juliet11

3chords! Congrats on your baby girl!!! Very happy for you!!

Star, thanks !! You&#8217;re doing awesome too. And only 2 weeks left ? Wow ! That is fantastic.


----------



## Wish2BMom

3c - congratulations!!! Welcome to the world little Tessa!! Great weight and so happy she needed minimal NICU time!!!

Juliet - I second stars note. Youre a super mom and doing great. I cant wait until your scan on Monday!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Our little boy Finnegan James arrived safe & sound last night after 13 hours of labor. He's absolutely perfect and we're so in love. <3 He was 6 lbs, 13 oz and 20" long so nowhere near as big as we anticipated.

3c- Congrats & welcome to the world baby Tessa! (That's my favorite aunt's name.) How are you guys doing?

Wish- any updates on the boys?

October- hope all went well with your delivery!

Star- I think you're next!

Juliet- your appointment is tomorrow right? Good luck!

Finn is sleeping so I'm going to try & nap for a few minutes. I'll share my birth story soon, it was a doozy lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS Scooby!!!! Im so glad youre both happy and healthy. I absolutely LOVE his name!!!
Take your time to recover and get back to us. We all understand!!


----------



## star25

Scooby finnegan is a lovely name! I&#8217;m so pleased for you and your family, definitely rest when you can, so glad all went well for you 

3c, I hope you and baby tessa are well, another beautiful name for a beautiful baby
It&#8217;s definitely raining babies in here now! 

Scooby, I hope it&#8217;s my turn soon haha, less than 2 weeks til
Induced, come on baby boy you can get here before that!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats 3c, Scooby, and october!! Such lovely names. 

Wish and koj I hope you are settling in with your bundles :)

Star I think you are next! I have everything crossed for you.

Juliet I hope you had a good appointment!

My shower was wonderful. We are very overwhelmed by all the things we got! It's been fun and exhausting getting everything ready. Got my bag packed and car seat in so she can come any day now!


----------



## star25

Thank you dogmommy, how many weeks are you now? 

Glad you had a fun shower! So exciting


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!!!!
so good news was technician did not even see an obvious hematoma. 
bad news, a doctor wasn't there to check the findings and discuss things with us!!! totally annoyed because we were told there would be. i am on limitations that only a dcotor can take me off of, AND i obviously want the reassurance from a doctor that the hematoma is gone and that all is okay!!!!! 

side note: baby is measuring abnormally big and i am not sure if this could be a problem.... 

anyway, feeling some mixed emotions over here!!!!!


----------



## October_baby

3C - Congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl. Baby Tessa and Aria have the same exact birthday!! 

Scooby- congratulations... I love the name Finnegan. I hope you both are doing well. 

Star- not much longer for you. I know you are beyond ready. 

Juliet- I hope you get confirmation from your doctor soon. 

Afm, C-Section went as planned on Friday 1/26. Aria arrived at 12:31 pm. She is 6 Ibs 6oz 21 in. Shes beautiful and all I imagined her to be. I had to spend an extra night in hospital due to increase in blood pressure. I have a follow up tomorrow. I hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## star25

Juliet good news on the harmatoma, Shane you couldn&#8217;t speak to the doctor , when will you be able to? 

October, congratulations on your beautiful baby girl, just perfect! 

Afm, had a few pains last night that got my hopes up but now gone as usual lol


----------



## Juliet11

Star, sounds like this is how you&#8217;re next few days are going to go!! At least you can laugh about it a bit. Hang in there. Your time is soon!!!!

October, huge congrats to you and baby girl !!! So happy for you. Let us know how follow-up goes 


Thanks everyone, i hoped to hear from my doctor today but haven&#8217;t yet.... really annoying. Will contact them tomorrow but didn&#8217;t want to bug them today cause she said she&#8217;ll keep an eye out on the report.... but it&#8217;s keeping me in limbo. I think things are better but really need a doctor to confirm. DD is awake and it&#8217;s almost midnight! DH is driving her to get her down. We need sleep !!!!! We took bottles away on Saturday and she&#8217;s doing pretty well but not tonight. Wahhhh. She needs to just accept a sippy cup!


----------



## Juliet11

So heard from my doctor today that the hematoma is significantly smaller like the technician had said. She says I can go off pelvic rest and back to normal routines. But that the specialist hadn't added their notes so she will discuss with them. 
She said I won't need NSTs or plan for an earlier birth for him. So that is all good!!!
He was measuring to be 3 and 1/2 lbs which is above the normal range, 98% percentile. And the only thing said about that was to have another growth scan around 34-36 weeks. I am a bit concerned about his weight... and I know those scans are estimates, they are not exact. 
So curious if the doctor will have more to add after she talks to the specialist... but so far it is looking pretty good and back to a "normal" pregnancy. Except his weight, but she didn't show concern for that yet.

Anyway just wanted to update everyone!

How are all the new mommas and mommas to be????


----------



## star25

Oh wow that&#8217;s great news Juliet, so pleased you can relax now and enjoy your pregnancy more, I&#8217;m glad they&#8217;re not concerned about the weight either 
How is dd doing without he bottles now?
I was sat with dd holding her hand for 40 mins last night but that was the first time she has woken up in a week so it wasn&#8217;t so bad 

Afm, lost a bit more plug yesterday afternoon, kind of thinking now as much as I want this to happen on its own I may as well wait to be induced so at least it will be easier with babysitters already organised for dd 

Hope all the babies are well!


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, that's great news. Must be a huge relief. My DS always measured big as well but nobody cared because I was having a scheduled c-section anyway. With a large baby the main concern is shoulder dystocia and other delivery issues if they go to full term. I can't remember what your delivery plan is anymore?

star, it looks like your babes like to stay on the inside. Who can blame them, I always joke that life is all downhill from the time you're evicted from the womb lol. I think that you're right about at least having the babysitters organized. I was lucky that my parents came over and stayed at our house with DS but when my c-section was moved up I had less than 24 hours notice to them and so that was a bit stressful for them to have to come early and re-organize their life.

We are doing well here. DS is unfortunately sick with a cold. I have had it up to here with winter and daycare germs already and we're only at Feb 1. Luckily so far it has "only" been terrible stuffiness, snot and coughing and no fever. I am taking that to mean it's a cold and not something more serious and usually within 2-3 days the worst stuffiness starts to pass. I am quite paranoid about the baby getting sick so it's a bit of a relief that he doesn't want to touch her yet, just have to be careful that he isn't picking up her blankets or rattles, etc. Tessa is doing well, she sleeps a lot which is to be expected for an early baby. She is easy at night, down reliably for 2.5 hrs then wakes, feeds and is back to sleep typically within 20 mins. I had to stay up a lot longer with DS to get him re-settled. One big difference is that she loves sleeping in the crib or on flat surfaces generally and doesn't care much for swings or bouncers. DS on the other hand LOVED his bouncers and could sleep there for like 3-4 hours at a time but then at night complained in his bassinet. On the other hand he was able to take in bigger feeds and stay down for 3-3.5 hrs by the end of the first week. I'm hoping as she approaches her actual due date she'll move to the 3+ hour schedule as I find that easier to handle.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!! Congratulations October!!! 

Juliet - awesome news about the hematoma!! I hoped it was gone/almost gone. I hope you really get to enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. At least the next few weeks!! 

Star - not long now!! Good luck with everything!!

3c - sounds like things are going so well for you!! So happy!

Things here are pretty darn great. The boys are still eating every 3 hrs or so but growing well. Next weight check is Monday but T has already outgrown Newborn sized pjs and us in 0-3mo now. M is still working on filling out NB. Hes such a peanut. 
Today is our first day without visitors and its wonderful. Everyone has been incredible, bringing food, gifts, etc. but its a little tough sometimes. So were happy to have a little breather. DH has been working this week but from home. Hes going to try to make it into the office tomorrow so Ill finally have the challenge of them on my own but Im ready!!


----------



## Juliet11

star, nice your daughter has slept mostly better!! my DD has not had a bottle since Saturday!! it was super hard at first, but each day is getting better. hubby hid the bottles and she would go to their usual spot and point and ask for milk, but i think she started to figure out the bottles weren't there. and we would give her milk in a sippy and she would try a bit but not take to it really. so major progress trying the "cold turkey" way. but then she still does wake at night and that is tiring. one night this week she slept 10-6 or so, so at least i got a decent stretch. but normally she is awake and to our bed by 1 am and again at 3/4 am.
any more plug lost???

3chords, sorry to hear DS is sick. but good it seems to be a more minor cold then something more concerning/worrisome. 
i am leaning towards a c-sec at 39 weeks... i keep going back and forth but that is the way i am currently leaning!

wish, thanks!! i feel better about the pregnancy but now feeling so big and bloated again and wish i was further along!!
i know what you mean about a breather!!!! everyone is so nice and want to help, but it is tiring every day for several days. i felt the same way. it is nice to get a break. good luck with DH to work, you will do great!


----------



## star25

3c, hope Henry is better soon and you don&#8217;t all catch the dreaded cold 
Sounds like tessa is a very contented baby, I used to be up 3hrly with Madeleine and be up about an hr at a time, she loved cuddles though and didn&#8217;t need like being put down during he day, hope this baby doesn&#8217;t mind so much, not that I don&#8217;t love the cuddles but I was never hands free lol 

Juliet, great news on the no bottles, I don&#8217;t know how I would have done it if she hadn&#8217;t been ill and refused milk herself, i was dreading it lol 
Haven&#8217;t lost any more plug so that was short lived hope! 

Wish, sounds like you&#8217;re doing great and must have been nice to have a breather from the visitors, glad the boys are well 

Afm 6 more days of being pregnant! I know people say don&#8217;t wish it away but I just want him here now, going for another walk this morning to feed the ducks and go to the cafe next to the duck pond that has a good play area of toys so that should keep dd busy, my friend who has a ds the same age as dd has been great and generally looks after her for me when we&#8217;re together at the moment and offers to have her all the time so it&#8217;s nice to be able to go out with that support


----------



## Wish2BMom

Not long now star!! If I dont get on - good luck!!!


----------



## Juliet11

Typing on phone so bear with me !! So my doctor called yesterday and she had talked to a specialist. She explained that the hematoma is smaller and for that it&#8217;s baxk to a normal pregnancy ... but his estimated weight being a lb more then expected, i need to come back for a growth scan at 34 weeks. Which i am okay with. Oh with the hematoma significantly smaller, i won&#8217;t need to be concerned about an early delivery. We had talked before about 37-38 weeks or something as a possibility if it was healthier for him to be out. However, with him possibly being big im still leaning towards a csec at 39 weeks (earliest allowed under normal circumstances). 
Also if i want NSTs could be a possibility after that growth scan at 34 weeks. Haven&#8217;t had those before. 
Anyway i think that was all. Oh and officially off pelvic rest and don&#8217;t need to worry about strenuous activity... i had been avoiding exercising to be on the safe side with the hematoma, but now I&#8217;ll start up fast pace walking but not jogging again. Cause I&#8217;m seriously exhausted and don&#8217;t want to trip. I&#8217;ve been a bit clumsy lately. And I&#8217;m just so bloated !!!

Anyway long story but I&#8217;m happy things are looking up but a bit worried about his weight estimate. I am looking pretty big and starting to feel super uncomfortable and still have 10 weeks left !

How&#8217;s everyone doing ??? Tending to babies and enjoying their weekend i hope !!
Star you&#8217;re so close now!! So exciting. 

Hope everyone and their sweet little ones are doing well !!


----------



## star25

Pleased you&#8217;ve had a good update from your dr Juliet, I&#8217;m sure the next growth scan will help you make a decision on delivery and reassure you but so glad the haematoma isn&#8217;t causing an issue anymore! 

4 more days! I hope, as long as maternity isn&#8217;t busy Thursday, very uncomfortable now, so many aches and pains!


----------



## dogmommy

Star :You are so close star!! Sorry you're feeling uncomfortable. 

Juliet great news! I like the idea of having a set date. I hate this up in the air that I have.

Wish sounds like things are great! I'm convinced you are Wonder Woman:haha:

How's the other mommas doing? 

Afm 37+2 days and ready to meet this girl! Been feeling pretty good. Don't really feel like 2-3 weeks away. Think I lost part of my plug yesterday so got really excited but no action since.


----------



## dancingnurse2

So many exciting things on this thread. I am treasuring all my moments with my babies. I started work last week. I miss them every moment. My husband is doing a wonderful job as stay at home dad. Hope all is well.


----------



## star25

Dogmommy not long for you either! I&#8217;m so impatient now lol 

Dancing, sorry you had to go back to work, but you miss them like crazy but like you said with dh doing a wonderful job you know they&#8217;re well cared for


----------



## star25

Tomorrow is hopefully the day! Fingers crossed they&#8217;re not too busy 

How is everyone?


----------



## dancingnurse2

Good luck star!


----------



## Juliet11

star and dog, thanks! i am eager for that next growth scan cause my belly is really getting big now it seems!!!

dancing, good to hear from you... how is balancing work and home life going? i am sure it is a juggle and will take some time for routines, but so good the babies are in daddys good hands!!!!!

star, i have been thinking about you today!!!! so tomorrow is your thursday right? i bet you are so excited! are you being induced or csec,,,? i can't remember your plan, as baby brain is seriously taking over in my head. i hope everything goes smoothly! looking forward to hear about it when you have the time!! enjoy your little guy and all those snuggles!

i am starting to get more like uncomfortable with moving, sleeping, getting up and down, and even sitting on the couch i feel like is a challenge to go from stand to sit without causing some discomfort like the couch back feels too far away... maybe i need to set up tons of pillows so its a quicker transition. i told hubby today that i can tell February is going to be tough but march will be hell. BUT i am happy i am pregnant (i know many people would love to be in our shoes!) and i feel so excited and blessed to have this sweet little boy, it will all be worth it... just the end is always hard for me!! i guess if i have him around 4/14, then i am almost two months away. it feels like it should be closer!! thankfully some appointments will come up on the 26 of this month and then march 13th is the growth scan. not to mention all the kids appointments, like conferences with teachers and kindergarten tours, etc! and valentine celebration! all exciting and it just helps to have things on the calendar ya know?

so how are all the new mommas and babies?!?! seriously need to hear how everyone is doing!


----------



## scoobybeans

Good luck star!!!

Juliet, wonderful news that everything looks ok! 30 weeks is right when I started to get really uncomfortable too.

Dancing- so happy to hear the twins are thriving! My DH & I are toying with the idea of him sometimes staying home while I work. He's a great dad!

Wish, dogmommy, October & koj how are all of you guys?

Life is pretty good here. My little man Finn is asleep on my chest as I type :) he's a real sweetie (except for when he's hungry & then he goes insane lol). Starting to settle into a good routine now, which is nice. Very tired but it's all worth it <3


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, hope the last 10 weeks or so fly by for you. I also always struggled so much in the end of pregnancy, come think of it my pregnancies were basically just awful almost the entire way through which is a large part of having my tubes removed this time. I hope that you can manage some rest with your other kiddos around.

star - thinking of you today! Can't wait to hear the good news and see photos of your little squish! You've been way more patient than I would have managed.

scooby - newborn snoozes on your chest are the best things ever. My DS was really big so he kind of grew out of that stage super fast but now I have a tiny little dancer and she will be able to do it for a long time.

We are doing well here. Tessa is finally emerging out of her preemie sleepiness and spending more time awake and alert every day. Which is good in terms of feeding her (she was hard to wake before) but I won't lie part of me will miss being able to just relax and cuddle her all day rather than trying to entertain and put her down for a nap.


----------



## star25

Hi all, glad to hear you are all well

Caleb Noah arrived at 21:38 last night 8lb 15oz 

Ended up being pretty quick, thu broke waters at 12:30, drip went up at 2:30 as contractions weren&#8217;t happening, they upped the dose 3 times before contractions properly got going about 8pm, before that didn&#8217;t really feel anything much, by 9pm they we&#8217;re pretty bad and I was 6cm then 38 minutes later he was here! 

Had another episiotomy and haemorrhaged but half the amount I lost with dd so don&#8217;t feel as bad as I did after with her, my placenta was bloody huge though haha

He&#8217;s so squidgy and dd will be here soon to meet him for the first time 

Juliet, hope you can get some rest but sounds like you&#8217;re doing an amazing job with your other children too!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats star!!! You make it sound like a piece of cake :) enjoy him and DD!

Juliet I hope it goes by quickly for you. It does seem to drag after 32 weeks. But you're already 30 weeks down. 

Scooby and 3c I can't wait for those snuggles! 

Afm induction is scheduled next Friday!


----------



## star25

I take it back about losing half the amount as with dd, it was 850ml so not quite as much but enough 

Dogmommy, haha it didn&#8217;t feel like it at the time, I was just in shock at how quickly I suddenly felt his head coming! Good luck next Friday but sure will be on here before then


----------



## 3chords

Happy birthday little Caleb! Great name too!

Yikes, that's a lot of blood star. Hopefully you can replenish your iron and feel strong soon. He is a big boy, you did great!


----------



## Juliet11

Star so happy to hear a update !!! I&#8217;ve been checking periodically to see if you had written ! Glad he&#8217;s here and all is well !!! Hope your recovery goes well and so exciting for DD to meet him today! How long do you stay in hospital? And very cute name!

Dogmommy youre so close now! Final stretch! 

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts! I&#8217;m about 30 weeks now so thinking I&#8217;ll have 9 weeks left !! They are just going to be long ! Had a bit of a cry today. Pregnant emotions i guess !


----------



## star25

Thank you everyone for the congrats, we&#8217;re all very happy 

Sat night he had a marathon 12hr feed, unfortunately this started at 5pm so carried on all night, eventually I got an hr and a half&#8217;s sleep 
Sun night was better, managed about 5 hrs sleep but he didn&#8217;t settle til 1am as was very windy 
Last night was better between 9pm and 6:30am he was up 3 times and I managed 7hrs sleep so feeling better today 
Other than that he is very calm and content, he&#8217;s much happier in his cot during the day too than what Madeleine used to be as she was always sleeping on us so I hope this is a good sign 

3c or Anyone with Frosties, do you know what you will do with them if you don&#8217;t plan on using them? I&#8217;ve got 4 and at the moment we have said we won&#8217;t try again but I&#8217;m not so sure as who knows how I might feel one day 
I had a dream last night we were donating one to a single man, it meant I had to be pregnant and we were going for a scan and I couldn&#8217;t go through with it and said I was keeping it, it felt so real like I really had to give away a baby and really made me think About my embryos and how I don&#8217;t like any of the options other than using the more myself! 

Juliet, how are you feeling? 

How are all the babies?


----------



## 3chords

star - we will either donate ours to embryonic stem cell research or discard. We do not want more kids and have 7 frosties. We did consider donating them but ultimately did not feel comfortable with the idea. If our fertility journey hadn't spanned the last 5 years we probably would have gone for #3 but now I am too old and too tired and my body hates being pregnant. I got my tubes removed/tied during the section and I am at peace with that decision as well. Truthfully I have not regretted it for a moment. Sometimes I think I will miss that excitement of the days leading up to the new baby, etc but our family size really feels right now.

Juliet, you are in the home stretch. I found that after 30 weeks time sped up a lot. And you will have the baby in much better weather which I'm very jealous about!


----------



## star25

Thank you 3c, at the moment I cant bear the thought of doing anything but using them but I dont really want to go through 4 more fets lol, who knows though, Im not saying I do or dont want anymore children, right now I couldnt be happier but I will probably store them in case I do want to try again in the future


----------



## Juliet11

star, how have the nights been since the weekend? i hope you are getting some sleep! how is DD with him? how long did you stay in hospital?
my little one has loved seeing friends babies so i am hoping it is a good sign. but i bet there will be some issues when we have him and she realizes she is not the baby anymore.
oh and i have 13 frosties. a year ago we paid for a 2 year storage. hubby feels we are done. i haven't been sure....but we will have another year to decide. 


how are all the other new mommas doing?

afm, so i am all over the place emotionally...sometimes i am like wow only 9 weeks to go! but most the time i am like, CRAP I STILL HAVE nine weeks??? pregnancy is getting hard... 
i am starting to do that pregnant walk a bit where your belly is sticking out and your back position is sorta changed. sleep is crap. oh and i have random shooting pains to my crotch. i have round ligament every day but this is something different. and sometimes like he is kicking my cervix area? i don't know what is really going on down there but it can be uncomfortable and painful but always short lived. really looking forward to my appointments but they are all still a ways away!


----------



## star25

Juliet, the pains you described was exactly how I felt the last few weeks, as I was 2cm dilated when I went in something was obviously doing what it should lol 

The nights are iffy, mon night wasn&#8217;t bad but last night by 4:30am I had only had 2hrs sleep and then another 2-3 after that which wasn&#8217;t so bad but up til 4:30 was pretty tiring 

Dd is really good, she&#8217;s interested in him and obviously loves him but not overboard with it like I thought she would be, she will ask to hold him but after literally ten seconds says &#8216;mummys go! And wants to pass him back, I think it&#8217;s because she doesn&#8217;t like to sit still lol 

I had him at 9:38 thurs night and was home by 1pm the next say, they checked his blood sugars 3 times and all were ok so we were ok to go home 

Day 5 yesterday and he&#8217;s lost 14oz, 9.6% so they want him weighed again tomorrow so midwife is coming round at some point, hopefully he has started to put it back on, I don&#8217;t see how not the way he feeds!


----------



## dogmommy

12 hour feeding! Oh my Star. Do you feel like a zombie. Is DH off to help you? I cant imagine taking care of baby and toddler. 

Juliet time will start flying by. Try to rest when you can! My pelvic and RLP came and went so hopefully you get some relief too.

Afm i dont know if im going to do induction as planned on friday (39 weeks exaxtly) I have another us and NST test today and will chat with Dr. The more people i talk to seems like my c-section chance is much higher and my family is telling me to give another week to let her come on her own. Honestly dont know what to do hopefully dr can help with decision today.


----------



## scoobybeans

Congratulations star! Love the name you picked. Sorry about the long feedings & sleepless nights, I hope he finds a good schedule soon!

Dogmommy- good luck today! I hope you decide what works for you. Whatever happens, you'll do great!

Juliet- I felt just like that my last 2 months. It's kind of good though because by the time you get to the end you're so ready to just be done that labor isn't as bad lol.

How are the other new mamas? Happy Valentine's Day to all! We had a little issue with our pediatrician trying to get us to let Finn cry it out instead of feeding him (he gained 1lb in 8 days) & it was a disaster. We were miserable & Finn was miserable, and DH and I couldn't deal with hearing him cry like that when all he wanted was food. So we're ignoring his advice! Finn is healthy & strong and I'm not worried about his weight. He's such a chill baby otherwise & goes 4-5 hours at night on his own. Why mess with that?


----------



## star25

Thank you! I agree scooby, he&#8217;s a newborn baby and cries when he needs something, even if it&#8217;s just a cuddle, I could never do cry it out, they&#8217;re only little for such a short time every cuddle is precious and it&#8217;s a time to make the most of 

Dogmommy, some days I&#8217;m a zombie and others I manage to deal with it and get on with my day, luckily the 12hr feed was a one off, dd done the same on her first proper day, difference was she started it at 11am so was done by 11pm whereas calves didn&#8217;t start til 5pm lol 

How did your appointment go today dogmommy?


----------



## Juliet11

star, sounds like things are going well! DD sounds cute with him! hope the nights get a bit more routine but it will come together soon! they're only so little once! 

scooby, you know what is best for DS! 4-5 hours at night sounds so lovely! 

you mommas are doing great! love hearing your situations as it is getting me prepared for what is to come! 

star, dog, scooby, thanks for the support!
i had a super painful RLP during the night! DD was crying for me, and i was trying to slide out of bed carefully but main it was painful and i couldn't move for a few long seconds. 
yeah these last 2 months are rough but hopefully it is my body preparing for things! and baby getting what he needs before he comes.
i'm really thinking a c-sec around april 14th. i am just so excited to get him into the world and take care of him!
and to be honest, i am ready for the weight to come back off and get into some healthier routines and eventually get back to where i need to be but it wont be easy and i know it will take awhile but that is okay.
12 days to next appt....

how is everyone else doing?? only a couple of us left to have our babies i think??!!


----------



## star25

Juliet, it&#8217;s sounds like that&#8217;s the best decision for you, I was so glad for Caleb to finally arrive as I was getting to the point of worrying too much that he was ok, moving enough etc so was relieved to actually have him here!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! Popping in as I pump at 1:30am! Just finished another feeding cycle for the boys - they are eating about every 3 hrs still at night. We are on just formula at night but I pump for the next day for Malcolm and the Timothy gets the breast all day. Seems to be working so far!
Everything here is wonderful! Weve been very lucky (knock on wood) to avoid illness so far. This flu season is so scary! DH has either been off of work or has worked from home so thankfully its been easy to handle 2 babies. I do not know what Id do if he had to go into the office full time!!
Ive been able to lose all my pregnancy weight. Actually I lost it in 3 weeks. Still have a pooch of course but Im so happy to be so mobile. But my legs and butt feel so doughy!! No muscle tone at all! Which is weird since I was just carrying around and extra almost 60lbs. 
Ok T is about to explode in his crib. CONGRATULATIONS Star!!! 
You got these last feweeejs, Juliet!! Itll fly!!
Dog - good luck!!!


----------



## dogmommy

Scooby so good to hear from you! Im confused does ped think hes gaining too much weight? Ive never heard of giving the advice not to feed a hungry baby. I agree with you!

Star thats good, you give me hope im going to feel ok trying to get breastfeeding down the first week or so.

Juliet that sounds like a good plan. Its good to have a plan bc otherwise i feel like theres no goal to reach and time drags on.

Wish so good to hear from you too! Things sound really great with the twins. And so happy for you to reaxh your pre preg body so quick!

Afm after gaining over 5 pounds in 2 weeks and feeling like my feet have turned into tree trunks im going forward with induction tomorrow. Eeeek! Please keep your fingers crossed for a quick vaginal delivery for us!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Dogmommy good luck! 
The twins are doing great! They are now 9 lbs 14oz and she is 9 lbs 1 oz. I was diagnosed with the flu on Tuesday. Completely freaking out since the flu could be deadly for them. I have not held or been around them since. Breaks my heart. On a positive note they slept 7 hours last night!


----------



## 3chords

Good luck dogmommy!! Hoping for good news soon.

dancingnurse - I had the flu 2 weeks before I had DD and it was so, so bad. I know it's hard to be away from babies but I can't imagine how awful they would feel if they were come down with it.

star - DD had dropped 7.2% of her weight and because she was a preemie they made us feed her every 2.5 hours. We did discover about 10 days in that she was bad at feeding from the breast and that explained the loss even though she loved hanging out on the boob.

scooby - I've never heard of a doctor saying to let a newborn CIO or feed them less. DD gained 1 lb exactly in 7 days and they were thrilled with that since she was slightly premature. I mean I would maybe understand if he was 6 months and you popped a bottle in his mouth everytime he cried or something but a newborn? Just keep feeding him like you decided!


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!!!!
how was the weekend? how are all those babies??!! eating well i hope! it takes awhile to figure things out! with the nursing or pumping or the sleeping and just those routines and then baby changes things up! 

it's a process but you all are doing SO GREAT at tending to your babies!!!!! i'm cheer-leading over here!!! you got this mommas!!!

tonight there was NEW pains again! i swear i get all the discomforts. earlier in the week was lower bump discomfort and tonight was sharp top of bump pains. i am probably overdoing it so i will tone down the projects a bit. but when i have energy i feel like i HAVE to get stuff done. 
8 weeks left if i choose to do a c-sec!!! i think mid-march we will wash all the baby clothes, order a couple cute outfits off etsy, get the carseat ready, the snap n go down from garage, and the hospital bag!!! 
did you all do that prepping around 34-35 weeks? 

hope it is a good week for everyone!!


----------



## dogmommy

Hi everyone! Hope all the mommies are enjoying their little ones!

Afm after 34 hours in the hospital our little girl made her entrance! I did a balloon induction never again!) Thursday night ans that was removed fri morning. Fri morning they started pitocin and i dialted and contracted all day friday. At some point dr broke my water and the moved things along but everything halted. Not sure if it was bc of epidural but anyway we were about 5 hours away from needing to get a csection when out of nowhere nurse checked and i was at a 10! 1.5 hours of pushing and she came out. DH said he used something to help get her out but we are so happy shes here! We named her Quinn Savannah. She weighed 7lb 2oz. We are working on bf. She gets frustrated very easily :/


----------



## star25

Juliet, not long for you now! My weekend was pretty quiet, we&#8217;ve all got colds so wasn't up for anything really 
How are your pains now? Mine were all so much worse than with dd and when I got to hospital to be induced I was 2cm dilated so the pains were doing something! 

Calebs well, his weight is still not going up loads, tues he had lost 14oz, thurs he hadn&#8217;t gained anymore and then when midwife was at home with us she called hospital for results of swab test from his cord as it possibly looked infected, it showed something which turned out to be actually nothing but hey wanted us to go go back up there to check him over because of his weight too 
They asked us to go back Sunday for weight check and cord check, he had put in 5oz by Sunday and his cord was looking better, his eyes were so sticky though he couldn&#8217;t open them so he&#8217;s had drops for them which has cleared them up, I think it&#8217;s where we&#8217;ve had colds and he sounds stuff too 
He was weighed again yesterday when the health visitor came round and he had put on 1oz so she&#8217;s coming back to weigh him again Friday 

At the moment he feeds loads, last night I think I got 4/5 hrs sleep as he wanted to feed constantly aonhoping his weight does go back up more by Friday 

Dogmommy, congratulations on your baby girl! You sound like me after my inductions, never again! Haha all so worth it though and that relief when they&#8217;re actually born and placed on your chest is amazing 
How are you doing today?


----------



## Juliet11

dogmommy,
CONGRATS!!!! so happy she's here!!! reminded me of my 2 year olds birth, that wasn't easy. but so happy when they are finally here and you can tend to them and figure out having a newborn!!! good luck with the BFing, fingers crossed it all comes together. and what a beautiful name!

star, hope his weights come up with all those feeds!! glad his cord is okay though! eager to hear how fridays weigh in goes. will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for you and baby Caleb. 

afm, finally getting towards some "milestones", or really just things on the calendar that help keep me going. on monday i will have a follow-up with my doctor. maybe start discussing details for birth plan. i think i will schedule a c-sec, so will talk to her about that. but if he decides to come prior i will maybe go vaginally. lots i am thinking about. also making the list for what to do in March. i am continuing to get big and uncomfortable. although the scale has gone up a lot this pregnancy, i think 35-40lbs, it has stayed level for awhile so that is good. i had to tone down the cookie eating, it was so unhealthy and i would binge like 5-10 cookies during a afternoon for example. i think i am having some postpartum depression... will bring it up with my doctor. definitely didn't feel down much with other pregnancies. i think on saturday i will have 7 weeks left?! that sounds promising!

hope everyone is having a good week!!!


----------



## 3chords

star, hope Caleb picks up his weight gain. We struggled the same way with Tessa, when she came home she had lost 8 oz and only put on 3 oz in the following week. Because she was a preemie and already so small I had to exclusively pump for her and then she gained a whole pound in a week. She was just not feeding well from the breast at all, no matter how long she spent on there. And she was losing too much energy trying to breastfeed. So I continue to pump, at least for now. Also not sure if they told you but often babies of diabetic mothers end up doing a "catch down", sort of the opposite of IUGR babies. So they will actually gain weight at a slower rate after birth until they settle into what they should have been had they not had all the extra sugar in utero. Henry went through this and it really freaked us out because his regular doctor didn't seem to be aware of it but then the specialist told us this is not uncommon.

Juliet, I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down. I struggled with that too towards the end of this pregnancy and I think it has a lot to do with how complicated medically our pregnancies were. It really wears on you to always be on edge and living with some sort of worry about what will happen next.


----------



## dogmommy

Thank you juliet! Its definetly hard with the wait and not knowing if they will decide to come on their own. And you have had a rough go with bleeding. Our hormones are all over the place too! Hang in there 7 weeks will fly. Enjoy feeling him on the inside bc i miss it!

Star we are doing ok. We went to dr today and shes down 11 percent of her weight so we have to go back in a few days to check again. Its so hard bc i feel bad i dont think i could nurse her more than i do! We got some supplement bottles and DH takes one feeding at night so im hoping her weight is back up on monday.


----------



## star25

3c, no one has said about the diabetes affecting weight gain after birth, I&#8217;ll mention it to the health visitor tomorrow if he hasn&#8217;t put enough weight on, fingers crossed he has, he feeds a lot and seems to feed well so I don&#8217;t know why else he isn&#8217;t putting much back on, we&#8217;re still waiting for his belly button to dry out more too, his eyes are a lot better though with the drops son that&#8217;s one thing all good now

the last 2 nights he has been up for over 2hrs each night the first time he wakes up and then another 45-1hr after that, managing at least 5hrs each night and sometimes 6/7 so could be worse, I just don&#8217;t like having to go to bed too early just to get som sleep in, feels like you don&#8217;t get an evening

Dogmommy, hope her weight isn&#8217;t up again soon, Caleb lost 9.6% and we&#8217;re still trying to regain now, how are you settling at home?


----------



## 3chords

dogmommy, hope the next weight check is better. The supplementing will help for sure this early on. My son lost 7% of his body weight and nobody cared, DD lost 7.2% and it was all of a sudden a huge deal, probably because she was 4 weeks early but I found it so stressful basically force feeding her!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies how is everyone? 

Caleb has put on 3.5oz in 3 days so I can stop worrying a bit now, waiting for an appointment as hes got tongue tie, problem is the dr who runs the clinic is only here from the mainland once a month for 1 hour so Im not expecting an appointment anytime soon 
He is feeding ok but it still hurts when he first latches on and I thought this would be better by now, it did hurt with Madeleine for a while but this time it isnt really getting better, will see what dr says when we get an appointment 

Hope youre all well and have a good weekend!


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, thanks!!! yes it is hard with the issues... i am always a bit on edge it seems. and hear some sad stories recently, so that doesn't help with my emotions. 

thanks dogmommy. how is she doing? so nice hubby does one of the night feedings!

star, that would be hard feeling like you have to go to bed early and not get an evening. but good his weight is up!! hope the latching gets better and you can get some support with the tongue tie. 

what is everyone up to for the weekend?
i'm excited it is the weekend again! although not sure what we are doing, but it means i am 32 weeks! monday is my regular follow-up with obgyn. 
last few weeks have been having lots of BH, and those are fine. but also have lots of discomforts but not much i can do about it but wait it out. 
can't wait to hear how everyone's been doing!


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet, the discomforts are a pain but you&#8217;re nearly there! Hope all goes well Monday 
We&#8217;re not up to too much st the moment, getting our house valued today and looking st another, more out of curiosity, we probably won&#8217;t end up moving lol 
Think we&#8217;re taking mil into town (she&#8217;s still in wheelchair after her broken hip) and take dd bowling with a couple of my sisters, tomorrow haven&#8217;t got any plans yet but it&#8217;s meant to be really cold and possibly snow so will see what happens 

Hope everyone's well and babies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all - reading more often than posting, Im glad to see youre all doing well!

Juliet - hang in there, girlie! Youre almost there! 7 weeks hopefully will fly for you. I can totally relate to the last set of discomforts, it became a day to day thing for me. Sometimes hour to hour, especially in the middle of the night. 

Star - congratulations!!! I LOVE her name - I wanted Quinn as one of my names too. Then I loved Elizabeth as a middle name but together it sounds like Queen elizabeth:haha:

Our boys lost about 10% of their weight too and we immediately supplemented with formula. They are still on both breast milk and formula, I dont make enough milk for both all day. They are gaining weight like champs now and it had turned around quickly when we got home, thank goodness. Timothy weighs over 11lbs now! Malcolm is a peanut still but hes almost out of newborn PJs so I know hes growing too. So glad that worry is over. He was a tough breastfeeder too - he latched every so often now but I mainly pump for him at night so he gets breast milk all day the following day. T just feeds on me all day. And then both get formula all night, which really helps that DH can take one of them. 

Dog and 3c - sounds like youre both doing well too!! So happy to read all the updates. Juliet - cannot wait for you to finally have yours!! <3


----------



## star25

Wish, sounds like you&#8217;ve cracked it with the feeding, good idea for using the formula at night so dh can help too! Caleb feeds literally all the time now so I don&#8217;t think there&#8217;s anything to worry about his weight haha, it is a worry at first though making sure they are getting enough, you&#8217;re doing brilliantly!


----------



## Juliet11

thanks star! yes i am inching my way to the finish line!!! 7 weeks sometimes seem long and other times seem short!
its good to know what your house is valued at! better to have the knowledge, even if you dont end up moving... but maybe someday!
sounds like some fun activities to do with mil and DD! 

thanks wish! yes the middle of the night discomforts are horrid. toss and turn and wake to pee. and he seems to be pushing into my ribs or something?!?! blah. 
glad your boys are gaining weight!!! yay!! and nice DH can help out too. 

how is everyone else doing?
hopefully having good weekends!

Late Saturday night here, one more full day and then get to see doctor first thing Monday morning, yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

How did it go this morning Juliet?


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks for asking! 
So appointment went well! All my pains and discomforts are normal for third tri... i was kinda hoping something wasn&#8217;t totally normal so she&#8217;d check on things but we had a good discussion, did doppler check and belly measurement (measured 33 so just a tad ahead) and tdap/whooping cough booster. I have a growth scan in 2 weeks to check on baby growth and any signs for hematoma... and back to obgyn in 4 weeks. Can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ll be 36 weeks then. 

How&#8217;s everyone&#8217;s week starting out?
Rainy California day here.


----------



## 3chords

Wish - sounds like the boys are doing great. Is DH still around to help you during the day? It must be a lot of work with two.

star - good to hear that Caleb is growing. What did they say about the tongue tie?

Juliet - you are just weeks away from being full term. It seems like you've been through it all and you've overcome it. Are your kids getting excited about their new little brother arriving soon?

We are doing well. Tessa turned 1-month-old yesterday and had her weigh in today. She is 9lb1oz (was 6lb12oz at birth) which is pretty great weight gain and growing generally quite well. Proud of her!


----------



## scoobybeans

Juliet- Wow 33 weeks tomorrow! I know the last couple of months seem to drag and the discomfort is such a bummer (I was in pretty constant pain by the end too) but he really will be here before you know it. Good luck!

wish- You're doing such an awesome job with the boys! I can't believe Timothy is over 11lbs. We're doing the same thing with expressed breast milk during the day and formula at night about every 3 hours (I just posted a whole thing on my journal about it lol) and it seems to be working out great so far. I've also lost my preggo weight but the pooch is here to stay for a bit I'm afraid! :haha: Going to try and walk in the park after work to help that situation out.

dogmommy- Congratulations on baby Quinn! That's one of my favorite names and a solid frontrunner for a middle name if Finn had been a girl lol. How is she doing? How are you? It sounds like we had similar birth stories. I was at the hospital about 27 hours, on Pitocin for about 12 hours and pushed for 2.5 hours. It's exhausting, isn't it?

dancing- I hope you're feeling much better after the flu! :hugs: Awesome weight gain for the twins, good job mama! Wow, I hope that 7 hour sleep wasn't just a one off and they keep that up. That's amazing!

3chords- I agree, CIO is insane when you're talking about a newborn! I'm so glad we didn't listen to that. It sounds like Tessa and Finn are on similar weight growths. He was 6lbs, 13oz when he was born and at his one month checkup he was 9lbs, 5oz.

star- How are you and little Caleb doing? When will they check his weight next? It sounds like it won't be a problem with all of that feeding! Finn had a clogged tear duct in one eye that got all crusted over for a day or two, but with warm compresses it went away quickly.

AFM, we're dealing with a pretty bad case of colic here. :nope: Finn cries and fusses most of the day and it gets worse from about 3-11pm. For now, I'm glad we're all still getting sleep at night at least. Still, it's heartbreaking seeing him in pain. When we get good moments with him in the morning, he's so smiley and calm and I think he's going to have a really sweet little personality once he's feeling better! He's still a ravenous eater and weighed 9lbs, 5oz at his one month checkup. :thumbup: The doctor didn't give us a hard time about it this time because Finn had spent the entire hour screaming and crying so he was more worried about the colic. We switched formulas and started using Dr. Brown's bottles, and we're also giving him gripe water. May be helping a bit, only time will tell!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! finally at a laptop so can type more. GREAT job on all the newborn weight gaining going on! We are doing well here too - Timothy is a chunker at about 12lbs and Malcolm is a little over 9 now. This is just with me weighing myself and then holding them, so not very scientific probably but good enough until their next checkup on 3/15. Additional benefit - strong arms!! I'm gonna be jacked in a month! :haha:

juliet - not long now and I'm glad you have so many appts to look forward to between now and then. That definitely makes the time go quicker. Are you able to get any sleep at night or is that a challenge now too? 

3c - how's it going with a baby and a toddler? my DH has mostly gone back to the office now - been there all of this week and YES it's so hard with 2 by myself!! it's ok when they are on slightly different sleep and eating schedules so I can give my full attention to just one while the other sleeps. But yesterday they were both wanting food/burping/to be held/to be changed from poopy diapers at the same time. And when I would leave the room with one to change him, the other would absolutely explode screaming. 

We ended up buying another Rock 'n' Play because neither likes the swing or bouncy seat right now but they both like that. So got one on sale at Target. They are both in them right now. I should be napping!! 

scooby - I'm in the middle of your birth story now, I need to finish it. I love it so far, so detailed! I need to write mine down somewhere so I don't forget all of those details. I'm so sorry that little Finn has colic!! We thought Timothy might have it b/c he started having a witching hour this past week and was an absolute BEAR from about 7-10. Turns out we think it was the switch from Similac to Enfamil - DH had purchased Enfamil by mistake online so we just went with it (if we ran out of breast milk during the day), but had what was left of the Similac at night. I think this completely screwed with his system. He was down to one poop a day and then Mr Hyde would come out in the evening and nothing would calm him down. I exchanged it yesterday and we had nothing but Similac yesterday and he was completely calm last night. Might have been a fluke b/c he didn't have much of a nap all day yesterday so we'll see tonight but I could not believe the immediate difference. Did your doc talk to you about any lactose intolerance or you removing dairy from your diet or anything?


----------



## star25

Hi all! 

Scooby, were good thank you, Caleb is now 9lb 2oz so above his birth weight, this was weds at 20 days old, he feeds a lot, pretty much permanently on my boobs unless were out and hes in the pram haha 
Im glad you seem to have found a solution to help finn, Madeleine had reflux and its only recently at 2 years old it seems to have resolved, she would be sick after every damn feed so I would always be starting all over again, she went on gaviscon but it made her constipated so in the end I combi fed with an anti reflux milk as it was thicker and stayed down slightly better 
Calebs left eye is still a bit sticky, a swab nicu took showed there was a bacteria there that needed eye drops but luckily we had already started these before getting the results, hopefully we can finish them in the next day or 2 

Juliet, how are you? 

Wish, sounds like youre doing great and the boys are too! Its so hard to nap when babies do as theres always something else to be doing! 

3c, how is tessa and Henry getting on together? 
I have to watch Madeleine all the time as shes all over Caleb, especially when hes in his bouncy chair as she like to try and cuddle him and almost lay on him in there and isnt there ok careful! 

Weve been getting as much as we can, this week we made it to 2 playgroups and took Madeleine to nursery another day, all on time! Yesterday she took her to her music and dancing session as it was way too cold to take Caleb out and with snow forecast I didnt want to get stuck in snow with the pram! 
It was snowing yesterday And although it did lay it isnt too bad, today though theres just ice everywhere, its so dangerous, my sister fell over yesterday and my stepdad today and somehow landed on his head and shoulders! Theres a lot of people in a and e with broken bones, apparently 23 out of 30 people there today! Safe to say we havent left the house which is a pain as Madeleine gets bored easily

Ive attached a few pics, the first one is Madeleine on the left at 17 days old and Caleb on the right at 19 days old
 



Attached Files:







CCC0AA5F-794D-4336-918C-1B5FFFA977E0.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6









59872EBA-AE19-4A1C-8373-608F109CBC51.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









7E5053A9-24B9-4C5E-BEEF-01A66F52E6EF.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









4E91BA69-9330-468E-96DB-1BBADF5DA54F.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

Absolutely gorgeous, Star!!!! Be safe in the snow!


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, yes the other kids are getting excited for litlte brother! my older daughter says she wants to help with diaper changes, hehe!!! 

scooby, thanks! the end is tough, that is for sure! 
how is the colic going? so sweet he is smiley in the morning! hang in there!

wish, sleep is the worse!! i have to flip sides every like hour or so... and i have had a bit of a head cold so that hasn't helped. 
we have 2 rock n plays from my twins.... i would use them a ton!! and now i have one at my moms and one at my house for my baby after the twins and this baby too. they sure come in handy. 

star, what great pictures!!!!! love that you posted them! how sweet!


so i wrote on here earlier in the week, but my page reloaded or something and deleted everything, super annoying! and then my laptop dies so i dont get on as much. but now back to normal!

how is everyone doing? 

i am so tired and big over here. will be 34 weeks this weekend! tuesday i will have a growth scan to see how big they think he is. but not sure what that will really mean... like i am leaning towards a c-sec at 39 weeks if he doesn't come before. just excited to be getting to the end! i hope by mid-month i will actually get things setup, crib, bassinet, changing table area, his clothes washed, car seat cleaned and ready, etc! i like making lists and getting things done, but don't want to rush it either and have all the stuff hanging around too early. 
oh but i am started to make a list and gather stuff for a hospital bag cause that i should get ready soon. 
what week do you guys get your hospital bags ready by?


----------



## 3chords

Yay, Juliet, you're a month or so away! Remember when you were just hoping to make it to March and now we are here. :)

I got my bags ready at 36w with DS and had him at 39w. With DD I got her bag ready around 35w as I had a c-section scheduled at 37w but I didn't have my bag done until the night before - my c-section was pushed up for a week and I was running around like a crazy person the day before organizing my life, packing my bag, going to buy slippers as I realized I didn't have any, etc. I really don't recommend this approach haha, but I survived nonetheless.


----------



## star25

The final hurdle Juliet! I can&#8217;t remember when my bag was packed, I think I started quite early and kept adding to it as I remembered things! 
Let&#8217;s hope time goes a bit quick now so you&#8217;re not so uncomfortable anymore


----------



## Juliet11

Star, yes i need to time to go by a bit quickly cause this is getting uncomfortable!! I&#8217;m surprised at myself for having done this twice before! Although my twins came at 35w5d so I&#8217;m not too far from that. But DD came 41 weeks and that was awfully long. 

3chords, yeah i want to avoid running around like crazy last minute! And i keep hoping he comes a tad earlier then my planned csec (39wks) so i better be ready. But there&#8217;s no reason why he would come early at this point. But best to be prepared!

Hope everyone&#8217;s having a nice weekend! We are having head colds so staying in except a few quick errands.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I started my bag early b/c I didn't know if they'd come early, I didn't want to freak out if they did and I was just excited. I barely used anything in it! I wore the johnny and the mesh undies the whole time, used my own socks with sticky things on the bottom. Then I had my go home outfit. I didn't use my Kindle or anything like that (so focused on the new babies in my arms or sleeping!) 
I'm so happy you made it to 34 weeks!! things were so scary for you to start off! SO happy for you - not long now!

I went back to work today, which is really just logging in from home. Blah. I couldn't be less interested. I think I need to find a new job. I wasn't keen on this job beforehand anyway but now my interest in the content is even less. If I have to have a job, I at least want it to be interesting!
My folks are up here until next week to watch the boys. They are a challenge! I have to figure out my breastfeeding schedule since I can't just whip it out during the day now if I have a mtg or something. Or maybe I can, but a potentially screaming baby being handed to me to feed while I'm on the phone will not go over well...
May have to start weaning soon. How long does it take to wean?


----------



## Juliet11

wish, thanks! today they didn't even see the hematoma, so all that worry for nothing it would seem!
yeah i am worried that i will pack too much and items i won't use... like i do for trips. but i guess it is better to think of everything and not have to ask DH to go home to fetch stuff. 
it sounds like you may be happier with a new, more interesting job!
that would be hard to balance feedings and work, I am not sure how working mommas do it! but i bet someone here has some advice. i know when my twins were sleeping longer at night, i dropped a night feed to give myself a bit more sleep and my milk supply adjusted after awhile. 

had a growth scan today. their measurements put baby at 7lbs, 98th percentile! i dont know what to think about that???
but fluids were looking good, heart rate good, no sign of hematoma, etc.
eager to hear from my doctor now. but i am pretty sure they won't let me go before 39 weeks unless medically necessary, and i don't think a a big baby qualifies as that... although i personally would be okay with 38 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, big baby!! I'd almost want to ask for 38 weeks instead of 39, but that is ONLY b/c I just delivered 2 healthy babies at 38 weeks so I know there's a great chance for little to no NICU time. And with yours already being so big, why not?
How far away is your house from the hospital? We thought we'd have DH run home for stuff too but he didn't end up having to. They really had everything - a pantry with food, room service (for me only), Dunkins right in the hospital, my clothing, etc. They even had a water bottle for me! I needed that so badly b/c the air in the hospital did a number on me - I had clots in my nose and everything. I had had to have oxygen after my c-section and blood transfusion and that killed the uvula (whatever the punching bag thingie is at the back of your throat) - it swelled it and I had a hard time talking or swallowing! ah memories...I need to write these down somewhere!


----------



## Juliet11

wish you definitely need to write it down!! wow how scary post c-sec for you!!! brave momma! 

and your comments reminded me that hospital air i think makes me extra dry, like dry lips, throat, skin etc. 
i wish she would let me take him out at 38!! but last few times it came up, there would have to a medically necessary reason and i guess there isn't (since the hemotoma is basically non-existing)... wahhhhh!!! but i did email today to see if we could get the csec at 39 on the books! make it official! haven't heard back yet. 
my twins were healthy, no nicu at 35.5, so i do feel confident that this little guy would also thrive outside earlier than the "normal"... but alas, i will try and be patient. hospital is only 15 minutes when it isn't like traffic hour. 

hope everyone is off to a good start this week!


----------



## dogmommy

Star i feel you! My boobs are ALWAYS out. We just keep the shades closed day and night bc Quinn just wants to feed or comfort nurse all day. Im trying to enjoy it bc i know this time with her wont last but i am sore! Your pics are adorable. They look so much alike!

Scooby labor is no joke! Sorry to hear Finn is having some problems. I live for those baby smiles. Ive heard good things about those bottles hopefully does the trick.

Wish boo you are back to work! I hope you found a schedule thats working. Arent rock and plays amazing inventions?! Quinn would only sleep 20 mins in a bassinet up to 4 hours in her rock and play. I love it. I had such a hard time picking middle name bc of that problem! Everything sounded like queen lol

Juliet its going by so fast! I had a couple outfits but the hospital really supplied everything i needed. Don't overpack i asked for extra supplies and they were more than helpful. It was so nice bc when i came home i didnt have to unpack my life once i got home. Dont take too much stock in the ultrasound sizes. Quinn always measured big but came out average.

3c sounds like great weight gain! Hows her sleeping?

Does anyone elses baby love to pee and poop once you start changing the diaper? Ive been peed and pooped on soooooo many times. I swear shes a little jokster already! Her hair is coming in strawberry blonde so glad we gave her an Irish name.


----------



## star25

Hi dogmommy, glad you&#8217;re well! 
Caleb is a little red head at the moment, not sure if it will stay, Madeleine is totally blonde so we&#8217;ll see if he goes the same or stays auburny like me 

Had him weighed today and he&#8217;s 9lb 10oz and on the 25th percentileput on 8oz in 2 weeks, he has a slight tongue tie but nothing gat should affect feeding and doesn&#8217;t seem to the way he goes! 

He normally sleeps about 8-8:30 then wakes up between 12-2am for an hr or so hen does about another 3hrs so not so bad as he&#8217;s only 5 weeks today 

Madeleine has just fallen asleep at 5:15 though so not looking forward to tomorrow&#8217;s wake up time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg my boobs are always out too! and way too many people in my life have seen them! HA!
And YES - I've been peed on a thousand times already! DH has been pooped on and we had an active sewage looking poop happen yesterday! :rofl: These boys are fountains as soon as the diaper comes off, I have to make sure I cover with a paper towel or something else that's close.

The RnP is amazing!!

we have our 2 month appt tomorrow, I can't wait to see how much they weigh. They are getting their first shots, though! :cry:


----------



## Juliet11

Typing on phone so will read and write more later...
But having so many discomforts today! Like my Braxton Hicks which shouldn&#8217;t like hurt are being super uncomfortable.... i think I&#8217;m also having some other issue going on but i feel like full and bloated all day today. I have eaten less than normal. And laid down a ton and sipping water. I have bad gas, so maybe that&#8217;s not helping. But why would the Braxton Hicks hurt ??? I mean like not painful painful but hurts for a few seconds. Anyway just needed to vent about the discomforts a bit.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I&#8217;ll write more later when on laptop!


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you feeling now, juliet? all well? not long now!!!


----------



## Juliet11

wish, how was the appt? what were their stats? can't believe it has been 2 months!

star how is your cute guy?

how is everyone else doing??

i was so sick friday and satruday. my BH were out of control with a stomachache and constipated... it was so uncomfortable and i was in bed as much as possible. thankfully DH was home on weekend. Sunday I improved, had 2 BMs, so back to normal on THAT haha.
And good news! C-sec officially scheduled for april 16! i feel less anxiety now that it is at least in the books. If he tries to come early I would be okay with that and possibly try another VBAC, but we will see! 27 days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

27 days!!! AHHHH!! or 26 now since you posted that yesterday!

Our appt went great, given there were shots involved. Timothy is weighing in at 12.07lbs and Malcolm is just under 10. T has some torticollis that we have to go to PT for now, he's getting a flat spot on his right side :( Other than that - Timothy took his shots like a champ, only cried a little. He has more chunk on his thighs, though. But Malcolm broke both of our hearts when he got his shots - it was awful and he was hard to console. But he was sleeping in his car seat by the time we left.

This week has been challenging - both boys aren't sleeping well during the day and sometimes also the night. They cat nap all day and then are SO overtired at night, it's hard to keep them down. And M is screaming bloody murder anytime his diaper is changed, I have no idea why. He's completely fine once the last button is done up, though - he just must be uber-sensitive to being cold. He might be getting a witching hour now, though. I think T's witching hour stage is pretty much done. He still fusses a bit before bedtime but I'm assuming that's normal for most babies?
Anyway, so even though my folks have been here taking care of daycare, when the boys get too wound up, we have to jump in and soothe them. 

I'm also thinking of stopping breastfeeding soon, at the 3 month mark. I figure that's a lot longer than I thought I would make it, first of all. And I have to come back into the office fulltime until approved for a new WFH schedule my boss offered to me. But even then, I feel like keeping up with pumping doesn't work for both kids and I can't breastfeed all day/every day. T's appetite is growing and I can't support both. As it is, if he eats longer on me throughout the day, that's less I'm storing up to pump for M for the next day. I could do the mother's tea and all that but I'm really not looking to complicate my life even more. I think it's time. Makes me a little sad, though, when I look down at my sleeping cherub suckling away. :(


----------



## Juliet11

wish, Glad the appts went well !!! sorry things have been challenging... have they improved? 
nice you have had your folks around to help. have things gotten better?
have you figured out your plan with pumping/feeding? wind it down? definitely hard on the emotions but got to do what makes sense for you! working momma and everything! 

how is everyone else doing? all you busy mommas!!!!
we are expecting 70s here this week so finally some lovely days to play in the backyard... last couple weeks was off and on rain. so all their toys are wet i didn't get to putting away, but at least it won't be rainy and cold.

tomorrow i go in for 36 week appt. not sure what they do other then pee test for protein, check my BP/weight, measure bump, baby heartbeat with doppler. nothing too exciting :/ but 3 weeks till c-sec so that is good!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hello ladies! I finally just caught up on reading through all of the posts. It sounds like everyone is doing great!

Juliet- Congrats on getting a C-section date! You really are getting so close now.

dogmommy- Awww, I love that she is strawberry blonde. We should get her & Finn together... Finn & Quinn lol. <3 And two little redheads! I hope the nursing calms down a bit so you aren't as sore.

star- So glad Caleb's gaining weight now. He's such a sweetie! And so lucky to have a big sister that loves him so much :)

wish- I wasn't sure how to wean either, so what I ended up doing was just dropping one pumping session every 5-7 days. So I went from 6x a day down to 1x a day now (just in the morning, when I've always had the most milk). I'm already producing about half of what I used to in the morning, so I'm guessing just about one more week or so and I'm done for good. So glad to hear the boys are healthy! If they are overly fussy, have you considered that it could be colic? Do their faces turn red like they are in pain, or do they wake up from a sound sleep by crying or screaming?

3c, dancing, koj, October- How are you ladies?

Finn's colic got worse after my last update, but now I think we're slowly and steadily improving. :thumbup: I'm in my office with him in his sling as I type this lol. He has his 2 month checkup this afternoon (with first shots :cry:) so we'll find out how much he weighs and if he's grown at all. He's not really eating any more than he was a month ago and doesn't seem like he wants to at this point, so we're sticking to small & frequent feedings during the day. It seems to help with the reflux. At night he's just started going 7-8 hour stretches. It's amazing. We put him down around 9pm and he wakes up around 5am. He takes another bottle and then usually sleeps for another 3 hours until his next bottle. He's a great sleeper! He's smiling a lot more & laughing & making the sweetest little cooing noises. He's such a joy when he's feeling good!!!


----------



## star25

Juliet how are the bh now? So exciting, final countdown! Hope appointment goes well tomorrow 

Wish, you&#8217;re doing so great! And breastfeeding for as long as you have is amazing too super mumma! 

Scooby, sorry finns colic got worse, dd had reflux bad too so know how you feel , but wow what a good sleeper!! I&#8217;m so jealous haha
Can Caleb join the little red head gang?! 

Wee all good, the last week has been a nightmare for sleep , I&#8217;m guessing it was due to the 5 week leap as he just would not settle, were back now to 4-5 hour stretches then up for 1-2 then sleep for another 2 roughly, luckily dh stays in the morning until im ready to get up if it&#8217;s been a bad night! Well he stays until Caleb needs feeding again lol


----------



## Juliet11

Scooby how did the shots go??? So glad he&#8217;s sleeping so wel!!! You&#8217;re so lucky to get some good chunks at night like that!

Star, so glad hubby can help in the AM and wait till you&#8217;re ready for the day. My hubby does that a bit too, if I&#8217;ve had a bad night with kids waking and having to go pee constantly and not getting comfortable. 
The BH are long and strong but no pattern. 
I saw my doc today and it was a good appt. My BP was good, no protein in urine, wait on the group B strep swab thing.... got lots of questions answered. Baby head down and 144 HB. Just everything falling into place. Back to her in 2 weeks and then in 3 weeks she takes him out! I&#8217;m getting excited. Final stretch now for reals!


----------



## star25

Glad all went well today! 

It&#8217;s defi a relief that dh is self employed and doesn&#8217;t have to rush out for work, there&#8217;s some mornings I would have found it physically impossible to look after a newborn and a toddler lol 

I&#8217;m doing my blood test in the morning ready for the diabetes appointment next Thursday so fingers crossed it&#8217;s actually gone! It&#8217;s a fasting one so I&#8217;m hoping the queue isn&#8217;t massive , one because I will need costed (it&#8217;s currently 3:20am and I&#8217;m
Up with Caleb after he didn&#8217;t settle til 10:30 tonight) and 2 because it&#8217;s Madeleines one day a week in nursery so my free day is being wasted! 

Hope you&#8217;re all well


----------



## 3chords

Scooby, that's insane that you're already getting 7-8 hour stretches of sleep. I am so, so jealous. I am getting 5-6 hours at best and I think that's pretty good given her adjusted age (almost 5 weeks) and the fact my son never slept at all. But 7-8 hours seems like such a dream. How did the appointment go?

star - my DH is out of the house at 6:15 am every morning so I am on my own and it's truly hell some days. If Tessa is still asleep it's not so bad as I can get up with Henry and dress him and do our breakfast but if she is up then I end up having him watch Paw Patrol which I feel so guilty about.

Juliet - how are you feeling?

wish - when I weaned Henry at 6 months I just dropped pumps about once a week. Once I got to 2 pumps a day I wasn't making much milk and could have gone cold turkey.

We had our 2 month appointment today. Tessa went from 6 lb 12 oz at birth to 11 lb 6 oz, she is little Jabba the Hut haha! Her reflux is much better and her colic is also calming down so we are having better days around here. She started smiling too and it just melts my heart! I am still pumping 4x per day which isn't a lot but I make enough milk to feed her + store a bag or two. I will go down to 3x at some point, maybe after the 12 week mark. So far I have lost a ton of weight with the breastfeeding so I am partly selfishly keeping it going.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for the weaning advice! DH doesn't want me to stop yet - wants me to go 6 mos. I think he's nuts and he'll see next month (he has a month of paternity to take) that I can't do it all - work and pump enough for both to have a full day of milk. I only pump 2-3x now since I feed T all during the day. I stop feeding him around 1/2:00 and store up until first pump at 7/8:00. I can get 8oz from that and then I store up again until about 3/4:00am and pump another 8oz. And that's for M the next day. I will try to make it a little longer but mentally I'm pretty done. Except for when I come home and can pop a boob into T's mouth and he loves it. :) I love providing for them so I'm torn.

juliet - not long now!! I'm so glad everything is fallng into place for you!!

scooby - 8 hrs?!?! SO jealous!! The boys still have us up every 2-3 for a bottle. And if they are on opposite schedules, that means we're both awake every hour/hour and a half. The boys aren't as fussy now - I think it was just a growth stage or something. M is going through one right now (T was the witching hour) but I think it's b/c he's more aware and doesn't just want to sit in the recliner with DH. He wants to be out and about walking around the house, facing out. It's fun but so challenging learning THEIR wants!

loving all of the little redheads!! M looks like he could be turning that way too but I think it's still just light brown. 
They are such loves, I literally melt every single time I look at them!! :cloud9: Who knew kids could be so awesome!! :haha:


----------



## star25

3c, ahh glad tessa is better with the reflux and gaining weight well, she&#8217;s so beautiful, Caleb has started smiling too, it&#8217;s just too cute when they start! 
Sometimes dh has had to go out and it really is hard, I don&#8217;t know how we ever leave the house sometimes! I always can&#8217;t wait for him to get home again lol

Wish, I can understand your need to wean, I don&#8217;t know how you have done it this far, it&#8217;s amz to be able to breastfeed but you need to look after yourself too lovely 

Caleb is now 10lb 3oz and doing great, night time he will have about 4 hours then be up for about 2 hours, just because it&#8217;s hard to settle him back in the cot, then he will sleep another 2.!he doesn&#8217;t even slee much during the day!


----------



## Juliet11

3chords, feeling big and so ready to pop!!! the last couple weeks are always the most uncomfortable for me! i loved loosing the weight when i was pumping too... it didn't work after the second pregnancy though for DD... hopefully something works this time cause I want this weight off! YAY she is doing better with the colic and everything! 

wish, i would totally be torn too! it is hard to make the change. 

my group b or whatever that test is came back negative, so that is good but i wonder if it isn't pertinent since i am planning on a c-sec. but good to be tested and be in the know about everything. 
my next appt isn't till april 9th. feels far away actually. i am SO uncomfortable, especially at night but also the second half of the day. 
i have major nesting days, which really means organizing because we don't have a nursery. in our room we will have a co-sleeper or bassinet next to my bed. my dresser has a the changing pad. his clothes will be in my dresser and closet. then an extra crib is setup in our office for maybe daytime naps with baby monitor on him there. it will be much quieter in our office than the other rooms. then each room, family and living room, and playroom will have a rock n play or bouncer thing or a pack n play. so any room i am in, there is a place for him to be. ultimately i am hoping he takes to baby wearing, but those wraps are always hard for me... i feel nervous! 

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## Juliet11

hey ladies!!! been quiet in here as you are all tending to your sweet little ones!!!!

i can finally say, i am having a baby this month!!! in fact, in 13 days! so excited. 
i continue to nest, but at a slow pace. i set things up one way, and then rearrange. takes awhile to find how i really want things.

can i vent about sleep? it has been hard. so i will lay on one side with a pillow under my bump and then a pillow between my legs. but like gravity pulls him down and then an hour later i need to flip to the other side and it is so uncomfortable bump wise. then i have to reset my pillows. just a pain. then every night some kids wakes up! so feeling sleep deprived. but the heart burn has gotten better. still gassy as ever. braxton hicks still sometimes super strong. but actually doing pretty good for 37 weeks!
i think i am mostly just worried about having a c-sec, and stressed about setup, like getting the co-sleeper ready, and carseat installed, etc. i have lot of lists shared with hubby so hoping he helps some more as it gets closer! he has been great but there's a lot i just rather he do and not me!

how is everyones weeks going??


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet, sorry you&#8217;ve been so uncomfortable, night times being pregnant is the worst! Omg 13 days , almost there! I&#8217;m so excited for you it&#8217;s finally almost time 
Try and cram in as much sleep as possible lol, I&#8217;m sure you will get all done what you need to 

We&#8217;re all good here thank you, calebs now going 7-7 and half hours at night, doesn&#8217;t really like to go back in the cot after that though so means I can&#8217;t put him down too early as Madeleines now sleeping til 7am thanks to the clocks going forward yay! 
I&#8217;m sure calebs good sleeping won&#8217;t last though lol


----------



## 3chords

Juliet, the sleep was the worst for me in both my pregnancies after 32 weeks. I would only sleep 3-4 hours a night if I was lucky. With my first one I could at least nap on weekends, but this time I had a toddler terrorist to take care of lol. I hope time flies for you the last few days.

We are doing well. Tessa is growing like a weed and is such a little fatty now lol. She has rolls all over the place, it's too cute. She still isn't sleeping the super long stretches some of you are getting with your babies. Most nights she will do a 5.5 hour stretch and then another 3-3.5 hours and then another hour or so. At most she's done 6.5 hours which was nice. I have just started her on a schedule where I force wake her up at 7 am every day and that has finally resulted in her going to bed much earlier at night. Last 2 nights I got her down at 8:20 which is awesome. Then I do a dream feed around 10. So technically yesterday she slept 8:20-3 which is over 6.5 hours but she fussed a lot between 8:20-9:30, cried 2-3 times. We'll see if tonight is better. I am a huge fan of schedules so the sooner we get on one the better. 

I am battling a kidney stone obstruction unfortunately. It has traveled down the ureter almost to the bladder but is now stuck. 6 mm. I had passed an 8 mm one a few years ago. It is very excruciating and I've spent more time than I care to at the hospital the last few days. I will meet with the urologist next Monday who will decide how much longer they will give me to pee it out before it needs to come out surgically. Definitely not what I was hoping for with a 2-month old and 2.5 yr old at home.


----------



## star25

Oh no 3c, definitely not what you need, fingers crossed for you that you don&#8217;t need surgery 
Sounds like tessa is doing well with her sleep, calebs done another 7hrs again but then the problem is him going back down so it isn&#8217;t great, tues night I did get him back in for an hour, we&#8217;re up now and have been since 4am after he has slept 7 hours so we will see if he goes back down soon, be nice to get another hours sleep before Madeleine wakes up as that seems to have gone back to 6am again rather than 7 

Diabetes appointment tomorrow and calebs check and first immunisations 
Hopefully both goes well 

How is everyone and all the little ones?


----------



## 3chords

Good luck star! My diabetes went away last time and I think this time as well since I've tested myself randomly and numbers are always low and they tested me 2x at the hospital this week and also fine. My appointment isn't until May 1 though for the 3 month a1c test.

Tessa finally did a 7 hour sleep last night. 8:20-3:20 on the dot. Very happy. She is really easy at night in the sense that when she wakes, she feeds and is asleep instantly so I'm never up more than 15-20 mins at a time. Since I started waking her at 7 am she gets tired towards the end of the day which helps with earlier bedtime. Henry is still up at the crack ass of dawn but he is trained with the Gro Clock not to yell for us until 6:10 on weekdays and 6:20 on weekends. Today he "slept in" until 6:25 and we were both like where is he?? Ha!

Kidney stone still here. So annoying honestly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

OUCH, 3c!! I'm so sorry you're going through that (again!)! Sounds like Tessa and my boys are on the same sleep schedule. It's much better than it was for the first few weeks of every 2-3 hrs, but still a broken night nonetheless. I'll take it, though - I'm sleeping much better than I was when pregnant!
Juliet - that's exactly how my last 1.5-2 months were and why I slept in our spare room. I needed pillows all around me so I didn't have to keep adjusting them when I flipped over every hour (which I still did anyway..). I remember getting so sore on my bump too and wondering if I was squishing one of the boys. I'd poke at him if he didn't start to move when I got up. So anxiety while trying to sleep too!! 
But you're SO CLOSE! 11 more days!! WEEEEEEE!!!

star - how did your appointments go today? first immunizations - Malcolm cried so hard, it broke both of our hearts. Timothy cried and then fell asleep. Easy peasy for his chunky thighs.

The boys are doing really well! Timothy is so smiley and talks a LOT! He's going to be a chatty cathy. Malcolm is starting to smile a lot too and starting to talk and wiggle like his brother. They are insane, we love it. We had to take M into the doc today though b/c his nose has been bleeding a bit and we wanted to make sure we didn't inadvertently hurt him with the bulb or Nose Frida we've been using to clear out his snot (we didn't). THankfully it's just aggravated membranes, like I used to get in the winter too. We have the humidifier going, are using saline drops, etc. But his nose is just extra sensitive. Timothy laughs when I suck his nose out! :haha:


----------



## star25

3c I hope you have relief from the kidney stone soon, I haven&#8217;t had one before so can&#8217;t imagine the pain you&#8217;re in , not what you need 
Yay for tessa going 7hrs and clever Henry using his gro clock, Madeleine yesterday was 5:20 again, give me back my 7am!!
Calebs done 9-4 the last 4/5 nights now, most of the time he&#8217;s asleep before this but I hold him upright for about 20-30 mins so he doesn&#8217;t get hiccups when I lay him down 
He feeds for about 45 mins to an hour once awake and then he will go down for another hour or so 
Madeleines been awake last couple nights from coughing so I&#8217;ve been awake since 3 tonight and it&#8217;s now 5 and Caleb has just finished feeding 
Hopefully dh isn&#8217;t planning on going out to work early lol

Wish, he cried pretty bad but I had a boob ready for immediately after and he was happy and went straight to sleep, poor babies :( 
Poor Malcom, fingers crossed the nose bleeds stop for him 

Diabetes has gone! I ended up calling them just over an hour before my appointment as thought it wouldn&#8217;t be a wasted trip when they can just tell me over the phone, really wasn&#8217;t in the mood yesterday and all turned out fineness so glad I didn&#8217;t go!

Juliet how have you been? Been thinking of you and hope you have got some sleep somehow!


----------



## Juliet11

star, how has the sleep been lately? that is one thing i am always worried about, baby waking a lot in the night as a friend with a 6 month old is struggling with this a ton and she is so sleep deprived. 
yay for no diabetes! so smart you called! if that was all the appointment was for then a phone call totally is all that is needed! i would dislike going all the way in for an appointment when it is just to find out something like that, that can be found out over the phone.
did DH stay home long enough in morning to help out on that night where you had been awake since 3am?

wish, before twins we had a spare bedroom with a bed and i could also do some pillow setups but not now and my only choices are to live with it or kick DH out of the bed but then he will end up on the couch or with the kids squished or on the floor, and then he will be cranky. i told him we need somewhere for an adult to sleep in this house. well for an adult to sleep comfortably... we have a futon pad and plenty of blankets/pillows but it just isn't the same as a bed.

3chords, sorry to hear about the kidney stone, sounds awful!!! not what you need right now! yes i wish i could nap more! but with the other kids it is impossible.... except i do catch up a bit on weekends.

tomorrow is the twins 5th birthday!!! very mellow get together we will have as i am 38 weeks preggo and not in the mood for some huge all day party. so really hoping friends only stay an hour or so, haha.
but it is a good distraction, twins birthday, and then it will be sunday and then a week that is spring break which means no preschool. not sure what we will do all week as my energy is low and even loading the car to take kids to a play place sounds horrid to me,
lots of anxiety swirling around in me about having a c-sec, then having a newborn and just everything!!! i don't feel ready but i don't know what else to really do! my c-sec will be at 4:30pm that day, so i will fast almost all day. it's going to be crazy!!!! ahhh well better get to sleep now as it is almost midnight. 10 days left but only 9 when i wake up!


----------



## star25

Happy birthday to the twins! 

I&#8217;m sure you will cope when the baby is here Juliet, understand you&#8217;re worriss though, especially about the sleep! Dh generally stays til Caleb is ready for husband next feed so I get an extra 60-90mins in bed 
He has been sleeping 7 hrs then getting up for an hr then going back for an hr but last night he slept 5 then up for 2 and a half then slept another 2 so although I slept for about 6 hrs although that 2 and a half hrs wasn&#8217;t great lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, twinnies! :cake:

not long now, juliet!! a week!! holy moly! I remember you saying the twins' bday was near your due date and now IT'S HERE!! You've done so amazingly well with all of the challenges you've had with this one. I forget, do you have a name picked out yet? i'd assume so...

star - ugh, sounds like our sleep too. Last night my boy T (DH and I have assigned boys - I take T and he takes M) slept 3.5 hrs (but I only got 2), then 3 (but M woke up in between so I helped a little with him), then about 1-1.5. We were both up around 4 today, with pumping before work and all that. I tried to sleep from 4:30-5:30 but little Malcolm had different ideas about anyone going back to sleep. Then got his brother in on the deal around 5:15 so everyone was up. So I jumped in the shower and got ready for work...coffee is my friend today! 

I start my full days/wfh schedule this week - fulltime in the office M-W and then home Th, F. So I have to pump during the day now. Blah. We'll see how this goes. I have some Mother's Tea in my cabinet at home, I'm wondering if I should use to make more. The boys are going to need more and more and I could either allow myself to dry up easily enough or keep this party going and try to make more. DH really wants me to stick it out to 6 mos but I don't think he understands that I can't will myself to make more. I only probably pumped enough to get both boys through til noon - MAYBE. Then they'll be all formula until I get home. And I'll most likely only pump once today, around noon, and get 8oz. That's only 4 each for them when I get home - not a lot at all. Soooo - either try to make more, keep going at this rate, or soon wean. I dunno! :shrug:


----------



## Juliet11

Twinnies had a great birthday! It was almost 45 people in all i think... so a bit bigger than i thought but it all went well and kids were happy and friends only stayed 2 hours at the longest so it worked out just fine :) i was tired the next day though. 

star, so great you get that extra 60-90 mins before hubby goes!! has he gone back to his 7 hour stretches? i hope so... those sounds lovely. 

wish, we think we have a name but i second guess myself and always wait till baby is born so we haven't really told anyone yet. 
wish that sounds so busy to be back in the office 3 days straight, and trying to keep up some pumping. you are doing great and you will figure out the best plan for you and the babies! does work make you feel comfortable about the pumping? i think here in Cali we have laws that make it so you have to get time and a private area to pump. So hoping you had some support like that. 
But whatever you decide, it will all be okay! 

Well had my last appointment. Everything looked good, like my blood pressure, no protein in urine, had her check down there that the discharge was normal and it wasn't any fluids leaking so that was good, his heart beat normal. So everything good and normal. Only bad news was she was scheduled to do my c-section which gave me lots of comfort, she did my twins. But has a husband/family situation come up and not sure if she can do it anymore which wasn't what I was expecting to hear so she will let me know for sure later in the week and tell me who will be doing it if she can't. I was really sad at first but have begun to except it. Just ready to get this little guy out and into the world!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh he's almost here!! :happydance: :wohoo:

thank you for the encouragement and support. Yes, I think it's Federal law now for companies to provide a Mother's Room of sorts? or at least a state law in some states, so is here in NH. So there are 2 rooms, outfitted with a sink, shelves, a mini fridge, comfy chair and side table. It wasn't bad! Hell, I may even sneak a nap if the boys have a crazy night! :haha: What's 10 mins with my eyes closed, right?
I was actually pretty sad, though - I nursed T for the first time this morning since Sunday! I didn't realize how much I'd miss it. But I'm not going to be able to do that very much. Only on weekends when they get into daycare and I don't know if that's even a thing - to nurse on weekends?? I'm assuming that will cause some kind of confusion?


----------



## star25

Wish you are doing so amazing, so what&#8217;s best for you and your babies and you will be all good, honestly you are doing all you can and it definitely isn&#8217;t easy! 

Juliet, glad the twins had a great day, you must have been so Tired! You&#8217;re so nearly there now and I&#8217;m so excited for you! 

The 7hr stretches have gone back to 4-5, actually even less now as he&#8217;s only gained 1oz in a week I have to wake him 3hrly at the moment to make sure he gets the milk higher in calories at night, it&#8217;s seems so wrong to wake him when he&#8217;s so peaceful! Going back in 2 weeks and hoping for a 6oz gain 
Apart from that we&#8217;re all good still, hope all the mummie and Bavaria EE well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, yes, the crazy changing sleep cycles! I was a zombie at work yesterday b/c the boys had 3 hr ones the night before. But last night, T slept from 7:30-2:15! They then stirred at 4:15 and he drank an ounce and then woke up screaming (like a nightmare or something) a little after that but went right back down. And then my alarm went off at 5:30. But no one woke then except me so I got my pumping done, stuff ready for my day, stuff ready for DH's day and hopped in the shower. No one got up until I was out of the shower and T even stayed in his crib until I was dressed and ready to bring him down, while DH and M ate downstairs! Hallelujah!!


----------



## star25

Wish I love it when you have time to yourself to get stuff done, especially a shower!

You can see my last post was during a night time feed looking at the text at the end haha


----------



## Juliet11

wahhhhhhh i hate it when i write a detailed post and then there's some glitch at it disappears!!!!

Wish sorry the 7 hours stretches are not happening right now, but good to get him up for feedings. hope he gains those ounces for his next check-up!! you are doing great!

wish, you are doing amazing! trying to keep up the pumping and everything whilst having work to deal with!! but what a great morning you got with showering and getting yours and hubbys day all organized before they woke up! that is happy!

how is everyone else doing??? anyone vacation yet with baby??
my husband is optimistic that we will do "staycation" days while he is on paternity leave... going to the zoo, aquarium, etc. After of course i heal from the c-section!!!!
starting to have some anxiety about monday! i feel like we are done getting ready, other than car seat and baby cribs/bassinet/co-sleeper setups... and then other times i am like, no wait we have TONS TO DO AND WHY ARENT WE DOING IT?????? and then i can list a bunch of small things that we haven't done... 
with the kids birthday party, it did set me back a few days on baby prep, but worth it to make the twins have a fun, special day. and now i am just exhausted from being almost 39 weeks along...it will all come together though just fine. i think the anxiety is more having the procedure and hoping it all goes smoothly...


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - so much to worry about at the end - I think it's cute how you've had 3 already and you're still worried! You're a pro, don't worry about it! :bodyb: flex those mom muscles and carry on! YOU GOT THIS!! 

star - you're doing an awesome job too! I'm so happy for you that your diabetes is GONZO! one less thing to worry about!

no vacations or even notion of one until the summer. We just booked a weekend at a friend's parents' campground they own up in the mountains in July. I cannot wait! The boys will be over 6 mos old by then. I want to make something like that a tradition and it'll be easy knowing the owners (they are like family to us too). We also have another weekend booked at the beach in Maine at the end of August. It's sort of a family reunion on DH's side - all of the aunts, uncles and cousins used to go to the same motel every year for holiday. Now those cousins are doing it, still with some aunts and uncles, and now all of the new kids! I'd love for this to become tradition too!


----------



## Juliet11

wish thanks for the confidence boost!!!! funny how i still get nervous... about everything haha. 

i had mucousy discharge today which isn't rare for me but there were brown streaks! i got all excited thinking maybe it was some plug! that would be crazy if this party started earlier than planned! 

wish your summer vaca plans sound totally ideal!!! very fun and family friendly. i want to do camping this summer, but we always cihcken out since we have had kids for some reason. DS had night terrors almost nightly for many many months, so that was always hard for us. but he outgrew those thankfully. and now the question is what would baby sleep in? like a pack n play with warm layers and jammies ? or maybe the rock n play! those fold easily and could be transported and would keep baby away from cold ground. 

hope everyone is having a good week! two more days and DH will be off of work for paternity leave!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'd say either of those are great options for baby to sleep in. And just a warm swaddle of some kind. Go for it! Camping as a kid are some of my MOST favorite memories!!! The place we are going has cabins and yurts to rent so we're getting a cabin. So it's not FULLY camping ;) Glamping, maybe! HAHA!


----------



## Juliet11

Sweet Maverick came earlier than planned, born on Friday the 13th!!!! I&#8217;ll write more when we are home again in a day or two. Overall we are doing well!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Congratulations Juliet!! After such a hard pregnancy, you must be over the moon. All the best to you guys!


----------



## star25

Ahh massive congratulations to you all!! Hope you&#8217;re both well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations, juliet!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: I hope everyone is happy and healthy and doing great!! 
welcome to the world, little one!! <3


----------



## Juliet11

thanks ladies!!!

it has been a whirlwind!!!
i went into labor Friday morning... i was like, this can't be it!!! i had a full weekend planned and even a brunch a few hours later was supposed to have with some girl friends.
I got to the hospital and was at a 4. Had to decide fast if i wanted another VBAC or another c-sec. lots of tears and decided to stick to the plan. part of me wonders if it would have been a fast birth vaginally, but it doesn't matter now. he is here and is great!!!! love him so much! but wow am i tired!!! i forgot newborn nights, so tiring!!!!
he was 9lb9oz and 21inches!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy huge boy!! i'm happy for you you didn't have him vaginally!! :shock: :rofl:
So happy that everyone is doing well and he's healthy!


----------



## star25

THats brilliant Juliet! Glad you could stick to your plan, especially as he was quite a big baby bless him, Caleb was 8.15 but didn&#8217;t feel much different than giving birth to Madeleine at 8.2 

Calebs weight gain is slow, couple weeks ago he put on half an oz in one week, the next week 1oz, last week the health visitor said he had put on 4oz but I didn&#8217;t have his record book with him as I stupidly took Madeleines and think she worked it out wrong and it was actually another 1oz gain 
They advised to wake him 3 hourly at night as think it could be as he was sleeping 5-7 hours at night even though he doesn&#8217;t stop feeding before and after that and all day long! If no better weight gain this tues (they want to see 6oz in the last 2 weeks) then I will top up with one bottle of formula a day and see how that goes 
Apart from that we&#8217;re doing good 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw poor peanut! If he's eating a lot he's probably just using it as fuel - is he growing taller quickly or wiggling a lot? I hope your next appt is positive!

things are great here! DH goes back to work next Monday and we put the boys in daycare. Another new routine to get used to but this should be the last adjustment for some time. We have their 4 month appt in a couple of weeks, on 5/16. I think they are weighing in at around 12lbs for M, 14.5 or so for T. They are both talking up a storm now, I love it. The little squeals just fill the whole house, it's amazing. Both have grown out of the infant inserts in the car seats, moved up diaper sizes (almost 2 for both!)...it's cool to see the development but I am ruing the day that my snuggles no longer put them to sleep. :( 
Oh and T has his first (and hopefully only) PT appointment this Thurs for potential torticollis. He's been doing a LOT better and his flat spot seems to have evened out quite a bit so hopefully the therapist will think he's ok and doesn't need PT.

how's everyone else?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope all the US Mamas had a great Mother's Day yesterday!


----------



## star25

Hi wish glad to hear you and the boys are well and happy mother&#8217;s day for yesterday! Such a special one for you all

We&#8217;re all good, Caleb now has 2/3 4oz bottles of formula a day to top him up as is o the second centile and was on the 50th when born, he still breastfeeds just as much so has t really given me a break in that way lol
Apart from that he&#8217;s doing great, very happy and smiley 

Madeleine loves him to bits and is never far from his side which is very cute 

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Wish2BMom

so good to hear from you, star! I'm so glad all is going well. That's quite a weight loss, no? Though sometimes it's just a matter of ounces, I think. Timothy and Malcolm were off of each other's height by an inch or less and one was in the 15th %ile and the other was in the 60th. Weird.

The boys are great!! They started daycare a couple of weeks ago and besides the first day, they love it. We just got their school pictures which were taken their first day and little Timothy's picture has a little tear on his cheek :cry:. But they've never cried when we've dropped them off which is GREAT for my sanity. So it made things really easy. Other than that, they've been a bit more sniffly and have a cough but I guess that's to be expected for basically the next 2 yrs!
We are attempting sleep training as well now, just started last night. Malcolm was a champ but T needed a bit of comforting still. They are 4 months old today! Next doc appt is tomorrow and they have shots again :( 
I think that's really it - they both babble and coo like crazy. Malcolm sounds like a little dove and then growls, it's hysterical. And Daddy is just the funniest, he can get an actual giggle out of him.


----------



## Juliet11

finally getting on the laptop and wanted to check in real quick,
it has been over a month now since little Mav man was born! he is a sweet baby but has some fussy nights that are super hard. hubby is still on paternity leave so that has been good. but managing all the kids has been nuts. but i am excited and feel good about our family and life! 
how is everyone doing???


----------



## Wish2BMom

juliet - I'm tired just thinking about 4 kids!! that's so wonderful that you're feeling settled and happy. I love it!

The boys are 4 months old now and I can say I absolutely love this phase. For now, at least, we're done with daily meltdowns, nightly meltdowns - they are quite rare and we tend to know why they are happening and can work them out. Mostly, they are smiling, laughing, babbling, cooing crazy men. They make us laugh so much and probably b/c they are not yet rolling, they still aren't mobile or much to worry about so I can leave them babbling under their play gym or on their boppy or in their swing and go do dishes or laundry or something (always checking in - I'm not negligent!). They both mostly sleep through the night except for usually one bottle/diaper change. They are mostly putting themselves back to sleep, which is AWESOME. So everyone is getting sleep, everyone is calm and happy. Ahhhhhhhh! (KNOCK ON WOOD! :haha:)

would love to hear from everyone else too!


----------



## star25

Good to hear from you both, I think you&#8217;re both supermums! 

Glad you still have husbands help Juliet whilst you adjust to life with 4 precious children, it is definitely exciting 
How are you feeling physically now? 

Wish, that&#8217;s great all the sleep you&#8217;re all getting, I can imagine it&#8217;s much needed and helps you through your day, they sound so gorgeous and perfect 

Calebs doing well, he has about 3 bottles of formula a day now in between breastfeeding which he still loves to do ALOT lol, the formula does keep him full up longer but still isn&#8217;t long between he wants another feed 
Madeleine is all over him and she you can see he loves her too, when I think she&#8217;s been over loving and say he&#8217;s not liking it he&#8217;s actually got the biggest smile on his face and she knows it lol, I just worry about her cuddling too hard sometimes and laying all over him! 
Nights aren&#8217;t bad, he is usually up once now for 30-45 mins out of 9-10 hours so hoping this stays 
He&#8217;s still cuddled to sleep after boob though but Madeleine always was and I can&#8217;t see me changing it, Madeleine was cuddled to sleep up until she was 2 and then all of a sudden it stopped when she moved to her bed from the cot so I&#8217;ve probab got another 2 years of it but I wouldn&#8217;t change that for the world! 

Glad to hear from you all, hope everyone is well


----------



## Juliet11

wish, that age sounds wonderful!!!! giving me something to look forward to. and really cant believe they are 4 months old already! so glad you are getting some sleep! yep, everyones happy when they are getting better sleep!!! 

star, you also sound like you are doing really well!! i am so happy! and that's a short waking for that long of a chunk of sleep, so that is REALLY good!!! i hope it keeps up for you!!! i find it a bit challenging when the siblings try to touch and "check on baby", drives me a bit nutty as my 2 year old is kinda pushy.

so Mav is 6 weeks old now. we still don't have a sleep schedule down yet or anything, and we are dealing with a couple issues. he has lots of snot, so i have to do saline drops and suction a couple times a day. not a huge deal, but may want to take him in if it's a cold or something. then the other issue is he gets constipated last 5 days or so. he has daily poops, but they have decreased and then he will fuss, grunt and even scream a bit when he is trying to pass gas or have a poop. so sad to watch. i was going to try some gas relief drops, but the pedi advised against it for his young age. so doing lot's of bicycle legs, and gently rubbing his tummy and hoping it will get better. he has small poops and then every couple days a big blowout!
i am excited to be starting to feel better so got in a 2.5 mile walk today. my incision is a little itchy sometimes with tiny bits of pain but not too bad. i see my gyno next week for my 6 week followup so that will be good.

hope everyone is doing well! and getting excited for the weekend!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - you sound like you are doing amazingly well! I love the 2 yrs of snuggles :cloud9: Timothy has fallen asleep on me a few times now and I love it - once when I had a friend over and just had him sitting on my lap as we were chatting and suddenly Zzzzzzz hahaha
Madeleine sounds like she's being a fantastic big sister! <3

juliet - oooh the boogers! both boys were heavily snotty, especially over the winter. And we had to battle the dry air - little Malcolm's nose bled! We took him into the pedi to make sure we didn't puncture or scratch anything with the sucker bulb thing and he was fine. Just has sensitive membranes like I do. I used to get bloody noses all the time growing up. Anyway - we use the Nose Frieda now and it's a life-saver!! It grossed me out thinking about using it but it's FINE and no boogers come close to your mouth and it's insanely effective. Still have to give drops sometimes and suck out a little bit but they are much better now.

I was looking back to pics of T when we were giving him a bath at one week old, where his head was just swimming in the bath towel hood and now we can barely get it over his head! It seems like so long ago already. :cry:


----------



## star25

Hi how is everyone and all our babies? 

Wee all good here, though just had a bad night! Some are good and some not so good with Caleb lol
He&#8217;s on 3 5oz bottles of formula a day and breastfed on demand in between and at night 
After dropping from the 50th centile at birth, to the second, he&#8217;s now going back up and on the 25th
Last weighed a month ago and was 17lb, definitely got some chunky thighs now! 

He sleeps in the bassinet part of the travel cot now as he rolls all over the place, this is what Madeleine used until going into the big cot in her own room at 7 months 

Him and Madeleine are becoming good friends now he&#8217;s more interactive and it&#8217;s so lovely to see

A month ago at 4 months old he got chicken pox and had it bad, every bit of him was covered in big blisters but luckily he wasn&#8217;t ill in himself apart from 1 night with a bit of a temp, we were stuck in for a week though then 2 weeks later Madeleine got it so was stuck in again! She was really ill with it though, cough, cold, temp, sick ugh was horrid, her excema also came back with a vengeance behind her knees and inside her elbows so we&#8217;re back on the steroid cream for that and antihistamines as the scratching was so bad and getting a 2 year old not to pick scans is impossible! 

We had a 3 night stay in a holiday park the week after in a caravan which was fun but I&#8217;m counting down the weeks til Ibiza! 

Hope you&#8217;re all well, looking forward to any updates!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Star! Sounds like you've had quite the eventful last couple of months! So Caleb weighs 17lbs at 5 months old and he's only in the 25th percentile? I'm curious about that and to see where Timothy is in comparison in a couple of weeks. They have their 6 month appointment on the 25th and I would say he weighs around 17lbs now, and he's consistently been in about the 46th. Malcolm is still a peanut, he MIGHT reach 15lbs by the time the appointment comes around.

We had our first ailment too - Malcolm got an ear infection. He had temps up to around 104.3 - it was scary. But we worked through it and he's doing great now. One thing I learned was that a bit of a fever is a good thing and you don't want to medicate it until it gets too high, b/c that's the body fighting off the infection properly. 
Timothy seemed to get a little sympathy fever but he turned out to be fine. Both are getting close to teething - T's gums are swollen. Both were actually more drooly a couple weeks ago than they are now, now that I think about it. Huh...who knows.

Other than that - looking forward to going camping with them in a few weeks. We have their 6 month pictures next weekend. I'll be happy when we can finally put SPF on them and take them out to more places. We've been waiting until they hit the 6 month mark. I want to take them to my aunt and uncle's pool too! It's been SO HOT here!

That's it for us!! :) I hope you're all doing great!!


----------



## star25

Hi just wanted to see how everyone is? 

It’s been a long time but time flies by! 

We’re all good, Madeleine and Caleb are doing great together and clearly love each very much and it’s so cute to see them laughing and playing together 

Caleb is crawling now and starting to lift his arms to us when he wants picking up which I can obviously never refuse as it’s so cute, he’s desperate to stand and starting to put his arms up on furniture and go on his knees but so far he hasn’t which I’m pleased about as looks like he will be slower at standing and walking than his big sister and will stay a baby for longer lol 

He eats everything in sight haha and so far ha had most veg going, fruits, white fish, salmon, beef, chicken, lamb, pork, pasta, cheese and lots of finger foods 
Sometimes he eats his own dinner with his fingers but generally I just chop it and spoon feed him at breakfast and dinner and lunch time is more a finger food time 
He has about 3 bottles of formula a day 5oz and the rest of the time is breast fed, the night he can wake up 1-3 times but mostly just the once who I can deal with for a quick feed, he can wake anytime 5-6:30 usually but sometimes a bit later if he has woken up later in the night 

We’re on holiday at the moment in Spain for 2 weeks while building work is done on the house so last week or so been manic packing and clearing out the kitchen! 

Caleb didn’t seem fussed about his first time flying but is usually a happy chap and very smiley 

Hope you and all babies are well, looking forward to updates! X


----------



## dogmommy

Hey Star! So glad to see things are going well for you. Quinn is now 7 months! It sure does fly. Shes a rolling machine but hasnt figured out crawling. We are actually have a meeting set up with RE next monday for a plan for baby #2!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## star25

Dogmommy that is so exciting, so pleased to hear that, please keep us updated and glad you’re all well


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!! Star - sounds like you have your hands full! I'm envious of Caleb's food intake. Remind me again how old he is? I know a few of us had ours all around the same time.

Dog - WOW, good luck!!! I honestly can't imagine going through all of that again, though I'm a little envious at the same time.

I feel like our boys are growing so quickly. They are 9 months on Monday - both crawling, climbing, standing with assistance, starting to cruise and Timothy is trying to stand on his own, not touching anything - all of this just since 9/20!! They both have the funniest personalities and keep us laughing constantly. We just adore being with them and having fun.
Foods, they are still just on purees and cereal. We've attempted steamed sweet potatoes and they weren't fans of picking it up, but Timothy did eat it. Also scrambled eggs and avocado. I want to continue to try more but we seem to be so rushed at dinner time, by the time they get home, that it's tough to get myself together to steam something. Any tips are greatly appreciated! how did you do the meats?


----------



## star25

Hey wish, glad you’re well 
Caleb was 8 months on the 8th oct
With the food I’ve fitness a 3 tier steamer so if steam a load of veg and fruit and mix it up and purée different combinations and then freeze in little pots, it was a pain doing a load in one hit but each day was so much easier to just take a couple out the freezer for the day 

With meat I started when we had roast dinners so would chop up chicken, lamb etc and let hi feed himself so he obviously didn’t get a great deal that way, I also let him do this with lasagne one time 

I’m not at the point I just chop his meals whatever we’re having and spoon feed him and he has finger foods that are less messy like sandwiches, cucumber sticks, cheese, brioche, crackers etc at lunch time 

As we’re away for 2 weeks at the moment it’s a lot easier to see what he does and doesn’t like as it’s a buffet 3 times a day and h s had so much different fish, meatballs, spag Bol, pastas, casseroles, potatoes veg etc and I just chop it and spoon feed him and he hasn’t refused anything haha he’s so much easier with food than Madeleine was! 

For breakfast he likes porridge, ready break, yoghurt, toast, mashed banana and avocado, fruit bread 

He’s up to the 50th or 75th centile now, I can’t actually remember but he was something like 18lb 12oz about 3 weeks ago so just over 7 months 

Glad to hear you are well and the boys sound like good little movers!! Very clever boys


----------



## star25

A few holiday pics at the moment


----------



## Wish2BMom

look at that gorgeous smile and shock of red hair!! they are both adorable! You look amazing too!

thank you for the insight! We have their 9 month appt this week so i'll see what the pedi has to say too. I gave them puffs this weekend and one of them vomited b/c of the gagging. I know they have to work through that and learn how to chew, I just hate purposefully doing such a thing to them!


----------



## dogmommy

Wish so glad to hear from you! Wow 9 months. Both crawling! I better never a dull moment in your house. Haha yeah we will see what RE says today. Not sure how soon he will be willing to do another IVF cycle.

Star how fun! I swear you have the most exciting life. Your babes are adorable. Love the red hair!


----------



## dancingnurse2

So glad to hear everyone is doing good. Time does fly. The twins are 10 1/2 mths and almost walking! Also we had a huge surprise after all our infertility we are pregnant!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS, DANCING!!! You're like the 4th person in this past year that went through fertility and then got pregnant on their own that i've heard about! Holy moly, DH and I better be careful!


----------



## star25

Dancing that is amazing news! So pleased for you, how many weeks?

Thank you ladies, dogmommy haha it may seem it but I’ll be going home to chaos, we’ve had our back dining room and kitchen knocked into one and a new kitchen while we’re away so I’ve got the kitchen stuff to all go back in as well as a tonne of washing from this holiday lol 
We’ve got 3 more days, can’t wait to see our house but also slightly dreading getting back to normal!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats Dancing! So exciting! It gives me hope!

Ugh star that doesn't sound like any fun. But a new kitchen would be so nice!

I'll be starting my IVF cycle in February! Unless I get a nice surprise before then.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oooh fingers crossed for a surprise before then, dog!! How exciting to be starting again, though!

oh star - a NEW kitchen!! That would be awesome. There's not much wrong with mine, though, so I have to suck it up and keep it for a long time. We just got a brochure for how much a facelift vs medium renovation vs overhaul on a kitchen would cost vs ROI and it made me cry.


----------



## star25

Still haven’t got a finished kitchen...not even a sink atm there’s been a delay to do with the beams and then when they went to fit the kitchen they’ve realised it’s been measured wrong! The wall is down now though and chimney breast gone so the space is so much better now they’re getting the flooring down 
We’re just living upstairs til it’s done

Wish, things are so expensive and there’s so much to do but we should have done this years ago and I will be able to keep An eye on the kids so much easier now it’s one big room 

Dogmommy, I’ll keep my fingers crossed for a surprise for you before Feb hehe although good you have a timescale if need be 

DH and I aren’t sure if we will have more, I would like to, but at the same time I think should I just be concentrating on the 2 we have now, obviously I would be more than happy with 2 but sometimes I get that feeling of what if, we’ve got 4 embryos and I wonder what they could be like, it’s a harder decision when you have 1 or more and then think of the other potential children and think about giving them a chance (not that I think I could do 4 more fets lol) if we do I wouldn’t like a big age gap so would probably be in the spring if we did


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, we had one more embryo left but we had it destroyed (I HATE that term). No more for us unless it's natural and a definite oops. But no need to worry about that right now - there's not much in the romance area still, as we are just knackered constantly and the boys are still in our room so it seems weird. Hopefully some day soon we can return to some semblance of coupledom.


----------



## star25

Hi all how is everyone? 

Dancing, how is the pregnancy? Hope you’re well 

Dogmommy, how is trying for number 2 going? 

Speaking to dh last night and we might start trying for number 3 in the spring or summer, still undecided when really but see how we feel nearer the time 


Caleb is 10 months now and doing well 
He stands and moves around furniture and sometimes lets go, he’s got 6 teeth which sometimes hurts with the breastfeeding haha, he only has a bottle about once a day now such as if dh is up with him before me or before bed, generally though they’ve dwindled and I don’t see he point now in trying to get him to have them more so I’ll wait a birbay longer then try his milk in a cup, something Madeleine would never have tolerated so we’ll see! 
He eats like there’s no tomorrow lol, we’ve just come back from Disneyland and he really enjoyed watching all the shows and parades 
We’ve finally got our kitchen finished as blocked up 2 doors, knocked down a chimney breast and supporting wall and got a new kitchen fitted and flooring all through downstairs, been a dusty nightmare but it’s done! 

Caleb doesn’t sleep amazing but isn’t too bad, up once or twice a night for maybe half hr at a time, he often wakes at 4am and it’s hit and miss if I can get him
Back to bed, if I do it takes an hour and he will sleep another hour or more, other times I give up and get up then dh seals after a while and I go back to bed 
Luckily Madeleine always sleeps 12 hours and wakes up about 7 so if I do get Caleb back to sleep I haven’t then got to get up with Madeleine like I used to when she used to wake up 5-6am 

We’re just looking forward to a quiet Christmas now, staying in on our own and maybe in the evening we will go to my brothers where my family are for dinner but generally I’d like us to have our own family Christmas now 

anyway hope you’re all well and looking forward to catching up with you all


----------



## star25

My little red head


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Star!! Omigosh, he's just sooooooo cute! That shock of red hair - you must get comments ALL the time! He needs to meet Prince Harry! :)
Congrats on the new kitchen, that's great it was done before the holidays. I agree - I want to now set up our own Christmas traditions. Though I always loved going to my grandparents' house after we got all of our stuff finished up so we could go play with our cousins and check out each others' loot :haha: Right now, we always go over to my aunt & uncle's house and the rest of my family that is local does too. So it's still mostly all of the same cousins and now our spouses and kids. I love it!

I'll have to look into getting the boys off of bottles and when is a good time. They both still have 2-3 at daycare to supplement their transition to solids and then mine sound like the same kind of sleepers as Caleb - up 2x/night but they each need a bottle to settle back down. And Timothy has been putting away about 15oz overnight still! And Timothy is the one that wakes up at 4:30, usually b/c he pooped, but he is also ready to party. So it's either change him and wake him up MORE, lessening the chance to get him back to sleep - or ignore the poop for another 1.5 hrs and see if he'll get back to sleep earlier. We did option 2 this morning and everyone slept until 6:30 almost. It was wonderful. But I feel bad for his little bum!

So the boys are 11 months this Saturday! Timothy is walking like crazy, Malcolm is a speed demon at crawling but stands, cruises and even stands on his own a little bit now. He'll walk with our fingers too but after a few steps, he's not going fast enough for himself so he drops to a speed crawl! :haha: They are soooooo fun and awesome - doing fun things like blowing kisses, trying to say 'uh oh!', waving, signing 'all done! yayyy' at the end of a meal, babbling, belly flopping on us/soft cushiony items, high-fiving! We are just loving everything! They each have 6 teeth and you'd think Timothy's molars are coming in each time. He's so sensitive to teething. Whereas every now and then we have to check M's mouth to see if any new teeth came in. He's so stealth. 

Solid eating is finally going well - they get a lot in their mouths and the gagging is almost gone, so now it's just broadening their palettes! We also realized, with the help of our daycare lady, that they have a full menu at school we can get for them. They give us the full 4 week menu and we circle everything we want them to have and that's what they do there. That's been a huge help in getting over this hump too. I can't wait to not have to make them cereal anymore. I think they are starting to hate it, even if I mix it with those pouched purees!

I think that's really it with us! Attached are school pics from November <3


----------



## dancingnurse2

My pregnancy is doing good. Baby boy sure does kick like crazy. It is different feeling him move around my stomach so much compared to the twins having their own spots. The twins are growing like crazy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oooh I bet that IS weird!!! That's wonderful things are going so well! Look at the twins!! I need those onesies!!
I have to start planning their bday - it's next month. I have NO idea what to do. We'll have it here, DH finally came around to the idea of having family AND a few friends over too. We don't want it to be a HUGE celebration but I don't think we can keep it too small, only b/c our families equal a large amount. Then add friends in. So we'll see!

I've been envisioning being pregnant again (not planning, just daydreaming) - one would be such a cool experience to have! I don't think I ovulated in Nov, so I haven't had AF since the beginning of Nov. We were in a super huge drought until last week, though, so I know it's not pregnancy. Unless it's an immaculate conception in time for Christmas?? :shrug::rofl:

As of last night, we have TWO walkers in the house now! I can't believe they are both walking before they are 11 months!! Crazy boys. <3


----------



## star25

Wish, he does get a lot of comments, that pic makes it look quite light but not ofnthe time he’s so ginger haha 
The twins are gorgeous and clever boys on the walking already! 
Madeleine gave up bottles at just turned 2 and that was only god she was so ill with a virus she wouldn’t touch milk and only now and again will have it on cereal, she hates to drink it and she was such a milk addict before getting ill! I don’t know what will happen with Caleb, he’s just a mummy’s boy though! 

Yor Christmas sounds perfect, I think we will go to my brothers for a bit where other family as would be nice to see everyone but I’ll wait til eve all had dinner and just go for an hour or so, Caleb gets grumpy if he isn’t in his bed 6:30-7 anyway lol 

I’ve had a few periods now even though he still feeds a lot but I can’t see anything aholenesong jere naturally, not that I mind, if we’re still seriously thinking about it for next year I would like to use the embryos we have already anyway 

Dancing, they are totally gorgeous too 
I bet it feels strange to have one after having the twins! What will the age gap be? I think it’s so exciting and look forward to your updates if you don’t mind posting them!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, Star! How many frosties do you have left? How exciting to be thinking about it all over again.

We had the stomach bug go through our house this past weekend hitting everyone but DH. M only got sick once but T and I got sick multiple times. M ended up with another respiratory thing, though, so he wasn't out of the woods (brought to the Dr yesterday and has yet another ear infection). I was so rundown, achy, chills. It was awful to have to do that AND still Mom! At the same time, AF arrived in the middle of rocking M to sleep at 1am. THANK GOD! At that very moment, I was like 'i can't handle another one! I can't go through another 9 months of pregnancy if it includes nausea!' So - consider all of my wishes to be pregnant again squashed! :haha:

Good note on the bottles, thank you. Yeah, we'll start to transition them to milk next month, off of the formula. That'll be a nice money saver (I think??) though we're going to go through gallons and gallons of milk.


----------



## star25

Merry first Christmas to all your beautiful babies! 
Hope you all have a wonderful day and enjoy the excitement the little ones bring xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas, Star! Did you have a good one? 

We had an interesting Christmas Eve! Mr Timothy ended up having a reaction to his amoxicillin he was on for his ear infection. Day 6, so he was able to come off of it and we were told to just let it leave his system, the rash would get worse but he'd be ok. Well that night his face started swelling too, his hives were out of control. We did a telemedicine visit (super cool, like FaceTiming with a random doctor, but they can see him and assess him from afar). She wanted to call in a steroid for us to give him but our pharmacy was closed. So she said to watch him for 90 mins and if it didn't go down, head to the ER. Of course it didn't go down so at 10:30 Monday night, I packed him up and we headed to the ER. NOT the place I want to be on Christmas Eve!! It was packed but thankfully they look out for the little ones and try to get them in and out as quickly as possible. We got there, were seen and let go within 1.5 hrs. My cousin and aunt were actually there too at the same time for something she had going on so we even popped in for a visit! We were going to take a holiday family photo and post to FB but I didn't want T to be there any longer than he needed to be exposed to whatever was floating around! Anyway - he slept like a champ that night (thanks, Benedryl) and yesterday was SO fun with them. Probably a typical day but I just enjoyed it so much. They worked on their present-opening skills (yay tissue paper!!), only got a couple of presents to open. But just playing with them all day, staying in PJs for most of it, baking brownies, hearing them giggle in the other room playing with Dad...my heart grew 10 times that day! (I see you, Grinch! :haha:)
His hives started coming back last night - I thought they'd be on their way out since he stopped the meds! I gave him a little Benedryl again but he had a swollen eye this morning. So now I'm waiting to see if we need to bring him in again. The receptionists at the doc know my voice by now and they have so much sympathy for T and M - we are there so much! These first years of daycare are no joke! I hope they have immune systems of steel after 2 yrs though! Almost halfway through!


----------



## star25

Aww poor little T, I hope he’s on the mend properly soon
I’m glad you still managed to have a holy Christmas, I really enjoyed it too, staying in all day is what I want to do at Christmas now, just us and the kids, though we wouldn’t say no if anyone wanted to visit lol 
They had quite a few toys to play with all day yesterday and today, Christmas night didn’t get a lot of sleep as they both kept waking up, Madeleine never normally does so think she was over tired and over stimulated! I went back to bed for a 2 hour nap this morning though lol, got woken up by Madeleine saying ‘eat your snacks’ all bossy haha she had carried up a cinnamon swirl pastry and pain at chocolat and daddy had brought coffee more importantly!


----------



## Wish2BMom

That sounds like a lovely day!!! ooooh those treats! I'm starting another cleanse after the first of the year so I'm trying to get all my bad foods/drinks in now!! :)


----------



## dogmommy

Awww Wish im glad hes feeling better. Christmas sounded like a great day! Definitely had a different feel this year. Your Fall pic was adorable! Two walkers?! How do you do it?? Im tired running around with my crawler. 


Star disneyland sounds like a dream! Glad you had a nice Christmas. Exciting you are thinking about #3! Do you have any frozen embryos? 

Christmas was amazing! I attatched the permanent smile she had all day. But not much to report on ttc #2. We decided to start our IVF cycle in February so just ttc on our own this month. Today was actually O day. So here I am in two week wait!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, I love the pic! She looks so happy!! I agree - Christmas was so different this year. I had so much spirit - we listened to Christmas music almost everyday! That's not like me at all! :)

GL with TTC#2!! 

2 walkers - yup! They actually aren't that much more exhausting and I don't know if it's b/c we are doing something weird? We keep them gated in our living room for playtime downstairs and let them out to run around the rest of the downstairs only at certain times - like after dinner/before going up to play in their bedroom or on the weekends, during the day for a bit AND after dinner. We also bring them up to their nursery to play (their cribs are still in our room so this is just a big playroom right now) and have that gated so they can run around there. So it's not terrible! When they start ripping the gates down is when it'll get interesting!!


----------



## star25

Hi all

I’ve got 4 embryos frozen, good luck with the 2ww this cycle dogmommy
My periods came back about sept time, even though i breastfeed a lot, certainly didn’t stop mine coming back! The last one was so heavy, was awful but I don’t get pain anymore, before i would be curled up in a ball with all the pain killers possible and a hot water bottle! Strange what pregnancy can do for you!


----------



## Juliet11

hey ladies!!!! i haven't been on for months. how is everyone???

can everyone post a quick update cause i feel so behind...

Maverick is 8 and 1/2 months old! most of yours should be turning 1 soon/next couple months.
i am trying to find balance with 5 year old twins in kindergarten, 3 year old who is sweetheart and wild too! and then baby maverick. he doesn't sleep through the night yet... still figuring things out. i am happy and enjoying life. we love being outdoors but then always love getting home and being in our cozy little haven. 

hope to hear from everyone soon!
happy new years :)


----------



## star25

Hi Juliet! Glad to hear you are well

Madeleine turned 3 in December and Caleb is 11 months in a weeks time! 

Thinking about trying for number 3 this year, maybe in the summer 
My sister is doing ivf this month so waiting to see what happens with that first before I go trying again 

We try to go out most mornings too, Madeleines in pre school 2 and a half days so we don’t do as many groups as we did but still manage our music group, 1 playgroup then daddy takes Madeleine dancing on a Saturday for a couple of hours and I stay at home with Caleb 
It’s nice to have a bit of quiet time!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Happy 2019! Starting to get nervous as this pregnancy is flying by.


----------



## star25

Happy new year dancing, how many weeks now?


----------



## star25

Sorry just seen! Wow that is far, very exciting though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW dancing, it sure is!! Almost in the 3rd tri already! How are things going?

Hi Juliet!! you sound SO busy!!! But happy! What are you doing for Maverick's first, anything fun?

kudos to you girls for doing this again and again! I do miss the newborn days a bit and I def miss most of my pregnancy (just not the late weeks and the swelling and waddling!!) but I don't think we could do another. The boys still aren't sleeping through the night! 

Planning their one year bday party here next Saturday, Jan 12th! Their actual bday is the 15th. It should be fun!!


----------



## scoobybeans

Wonderful to see updates from this group! The kids are all so cute!

Dancing-congrats again, you are so far along now! How are you feeling?

Dancing- how exciting to be trying again. Good luck!

star- I love Caleb's hair! I've got a ginger too :)

Juliet- Great to hear and update. A full house for sure but lots of love!

wish- We gate off the living/dining room as Finn's main play area and then let him wander (supervised) for part of the day. Mostly he just wants to open and close doors and pull my books off the bookshelf lol.

AFM, Finn just turned a year old on Jan 27th and he's doing great! He started walking before 11 months too and now he's running. Crazy how fast that happens. He's got a big personality. Can be the most charming kid in the world or the crankiest lol. But he's adventurous, sweet, funny, loves to laugh, loves to learn... we just love him to pieces. Here are some recent pics!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am now 33 weeks! Started having contractions on Friday so I hope the meds will keep them at bay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oooh dancing!! not long now!! I hope your contractions stay at bay too. They aren't BH? 34 weeks in your sights - you've got this!!

scoob - ooooh your pics of little Finn are awesome!! He looks like such a happy boy! :) Did you say you guys were going to try again or is this it? I have my annual visit in a couple of weeks and I'm asking for the Mirena, or their version of it (Lileta?) Being as I don't have many eggs ANYway, and...ehem...I'm old... it's not happening. And DH shudders at the thought. We absolutely adore our boys but adding another one would be absolute chaos and we'd be in the poor house!! :haha:


----------



## Juliet11

hi ladies, how is everyone?? can't believe how fast times goes. i haven't been on in awhile, as i do not use my laptop often. maybe i'll start using it more. but i am all emotional tonight. i got the email that my embryo storage is about to be due again. hubby and i both feel good about our family size... but the thought of ending my embryo storage is making me cry?!? ending the storage means they discard or go through a extensive donation process. both options make me sad and feel confused.
anyone else dealt with this or have any thoughts??


----------



## Wish2BMom

I did have one embie left when we had our boys. Two is enough for us but I was definitely sad to sign the papers to destroy it. I hated that word - 'destroy' or even 'discard'. It sounds so disrespectful and not compassionate about what that little embie meant to us, along with the 4 others we were able to create. That little one was our last hope if these two hadn't worked out. But that doesn't mean it would have worked or we should have tried b/c it's there - that would have been extending our family beyond our means and our original goals (heck, TWINS weren't expected!!). It does feel a bit like playing God, though. So yes - you can see I was very torn. I've actually never written as much down but clearly have had the thoughts. It's almost like you have to take your heart out of the equation when signing the paperwork. Do what's right for you and your family but that doesn't mean you won't mourn. Big hugs to you! :hugs:
So many different feels throughout this entire process, even when it's over!!


----------



## star25

Hey all!

Scooby Finn and Caleb have exactly the same hair love it,Finn is gorgeous! Sounds like they’re the same with opening and shutting doors too haha

Juliet, I have 4 and have just paid for another year storage, I would love another one but sometimes I think I love our time as it is and wonder if it would be fair on Madeleine and caleb to share more time, although Madeleine keeps saying how she wants lots of babies in her house! I can’t bear the thought of destroying them or donating so I think we will be trying again
As I feel it’s the only option I am happy with, I wouldn’t want 4 more children though!

Wish and dancing, glad to hear you are all well, hope baby number 3 is making an appearance soon for you dancing. Though not too early!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks Star! I will be 36 weeks tomorrow and already 1 1/2 cm dialated. I am ready for him to be here.


----------



## Juliet11

wish and star, thank you for your input! i am glad i am not alone on these thoughts. wish, i like your point that there are so many feelings throughout, even when its over!
i started out with a lot of frozen, i think there are 12 left... and that is after 4 sucesses and i think one or two failures. funny how things get foggy, even the things that were so devastating at one time. sigh. still not sure what to do but we have narrowed it down to either signing for 2 more years of storage ($700) or going the discard route. oh and reason i may want to keep is if we changed our minds down the road and a FET with eggs from when i was younger would be better then current i would think, 37 yo now, and i don't want to go through the rigorous and expensive process it was to get the eggs again. logiaclly i think our family is complete. it is just so hard when there was days of tears that went into this all happening. years of painful negative pregnancy tests.
WAHHHhhhh wish it would come easier for me. but boy should i feel blessed, i have 4 children whom i adore. i think i know what to do, but my emotions get the best of me. 

thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## Juliet11

star, sweet picture!!!!

dancing, good luck with upcoming birth!


----------



## Wish2BMom

adorable pic, star!

juliet - sounds like you're right - your brain knows what to do but that dang heart is getting in the way! it will always be there. :) I actually have age on my side too telling me not to have anymore (since I'm 43 already). There's really not much argument here to have more! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, dancing!!!! not long now!!!


----------



## star25

How exciting dancing, can’t wait for your announcement! 

Thank you ladies, they at everything very sweet together 
Juliet, I agree, I think at what any point we do this it’s going to be sad, sometimes I wished I didn’t but have anymore so it would be be out of my hands 
It feels like though youre unsure so maybe pay for the storage? It’s a lot now but would be a small price to pay if you changed your mind in the future, that way ignore they’re not it’s used after 2 years you know you’ve given yourself the chance and enough time to try again if that’s what you wanted 
I go from thinking 2 isn’t perfect, to feeling totally broody!


----------



## star25

Meant 2 is perfect not isn’t!


----------



## star25

Hi everyone how are you all? 
Looks like I made my decision as I’m currently in the middle of an FET and transfer is next Thursday!


----------



## dancingnurse2

That is so exciting!!! Life here is a wonderful circus!!! Soren is already 4 mths and growing fast. The twins are talking more each day!


----------



## dogmommy

Star good for you!! Sending you so much luck!!

As for us Quinn is 17 months already! She has such a goofy personality. She loves to make us laugh which is so adorable! She isnt talking so she starts speech therapy next month. We signed all the paperwork to start a fresh cycle in March and had almost ordered all the meds and then found out we were already shockingly pregnant! So 22 weeks already.


----------



## star25

Dancing that’s lovely, what a lovely name too! Congratulations to you all

Dognommy, oh my goodness!! I love coming back to this thread and getting a beautiful surprise each time haha! 
Congratulations that’s brilliant news


----------



## star25

I’m sure Quinn will get there with the speech soon, Caleb only says odd words, 17 months is young still, Caleb actually calls everyone daddy haha he’s said mama a couple of times but I think he’s used to hearing Madeleine shouting daddyyyy!! When he’s home from work, he’s in and out sometimes so it can be a few tones a day, therefore everyone down to the childminder is daddy!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, dogmommy!!! Congratulations!! What a wonderful surprise!! I think the same thing, Star - I love all of the surprises on this thread. None from me - I got an IUD back in April, though I am kinda thinking of already getting it out. I don't like how my face breaks out and I put on a couple extra lbs. Though I haven't been watching what I eat all that much either so maybeeee it's my own doing! :) 
And secretly, I wouldn't mind my own surprise, though that would likely send us over the edge!! I am really just so jealous of those that can have another pregnancy. And really, i'm going to be 44 in December so I should chillax on that front anyway and love where I am. <3 Which I do, don't get me wrong!!

The boys are 18 months as of last Monday!! They are walking, talking, running, climbing, making us laugh, being complete goofballs. Toddlers to a T!! Both have had tubes in their ears due to chronic ear infections, Malcolm just had to have a replacement set and his adenoids out at the beginning of July b/c he still continued with infections after his first set in Jan. So far so good, but it's summer so it's not really a good test since they are outside more and not cold.


----------



## star25

good news ladies, tested this morning 5dp5dt and bfp! 
If all continues as it should then there will be 2yrs 2months between the 3 of them lol 

Wish, I’m glad the boys are better with their ears, ear infections aren’t nice, my niece had her adenoids out this year, her ears were always awful before but so far so good! 

Dogmommy how are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW Star!!! Congratulations!!!! I can't wait to hear the beta numbers!! 

yes, Dogmommy - how are you doing?


----------



## star25

Thank you wish :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

when do you go in for your test? should be soon right? report back!! I love the data!


----------



## star25

Wish, I have to phone them Monday so either be Monday or Tuesday I think, so nervous! 

Photo of yesterday and today which Is 8dp5dt


----------



## dancingnurse2

Those could be twin lines!!!!!


----------



## star25

Oh dancing I’m not sure I would cope :shock: haha I would love it really but with my 2 I’d be a zombie for years lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

lol - I had a STRONG line on 7dp5dt - it matched the control line! 
loving the line porn - good luck today/tomorrow! report back!! :)


----------



## star25

Blood test tomorrow so will let you know,
Sooo tired so hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yessssss!! Good luck!!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Awesome!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dancing, how are you doing?

good luck today, star!!


----------



## star25

Hi all, just got the results, 654.4 at 12dp5dt 
Feeling relieved 
Scan is 27th August when I’ll be 7w3d


----------



## dancingnurse2

Love the number!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months your way!!!

Anyone have issues with your LO playing in poop. We have to dress my daughter like a wrestler to prevent her from painting the world. Very frustrating .


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats star and dogmommy! So excited for you both. <3

dancing- oh no, that sounds rough! No experience with that personally but I think it's pretty common. Maybe she's showing signs of being ready for potty training?


----------



## dogmommy

Congratulations Star!! :happydance::dance: im so happy for you!! Lovely number! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes. 

Wish so happy to hear from you! I cannot imagine having another 18 month old, the one that I have keeps me so busy!! 

Scooby thank you! How are you doing? 

Dancing I haven't had any problems yet but i hope its a short lived phase!

Im feeling pretty good. Some days baby is kicking and rolling like crazy and other days I totally forget im pregnant. Next week is the dreaded glucose test!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies! 

Dogmommy good luck with the glucose test, I’ll be dreading mine too! When is your due date again? 

Dancing, i haven’t experienced the poop before though Calebs new game is to poop soon as he’s In the bath! Hope you can find an answer


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hooray star!!! that's a great number!! H&H9M as well!! :happydance: Oh I miss this excitement! 

dog - i'm glad you're doing so well! has your whole pregnancy been good? Good luck at the test - i hope you fly in the hour one and don't have to do the 3 hr one. 

ooooh no experience with that YET. The boys are starting to reach down there a little bit so I try to be as ninja as possible with my wiping and pulling the diaper away as quickly as possible. And i think my freaked out tone of 'no no!! don't touch!' might stop them enough right now but they are on the verge of thinking that's a game. So time will tell. No poops in the tub either yet, thank GOD! barf! The closest we come to any of this is taking their diaper off while the tub is being filled and they pee somewhere. I'm trying to show them they have control over this by taking their diaper off and putting a cloth up to them quickly and going 'don't pee!' and (I know they don't understand this but...) putting the cloth on the floor and saying 'if you're going to pee, pee on this'. :shrug: worth it if they understand someday soon! Gateway to potty training! :haha:


----------



## dogmommy

I passed the one hour test! Whew no 3 hour test!!

Star I think it's technically November 22nd. At each ultrasound I measure small but thats what we are keeping on my chart for now! How are feeling? Any nausea yet?

Wish my first trimester was really rough with the morning sickness. Much worse. So glad thats over. Hahha I cant imagine getting two in the bath. Ugh I long for diaper free days!


----------



## star25

Hi dogmommy that’s great about the glucose test! 
Ahh small baby, bet I have another biggen! 

I had a scare Thursday night, went to the toilet and passed bright red blood on the paper when I wiped, quite a bit, wiped again and there was more dark red blood 
Phoned the clinic emergency number, the lady was not reassuring at all and said she didn’t want to sugar coat it and it’s likely a miscarriage!! 
Panic mode set in, called 111 which is a health line where they refer us to the appropriate treatment any time of day and night, operator said a dr would call back within an hour 
Kept wiping more blood though pinky red now and no cramps 
Dr was lovely and said as it’s an ivf pregnancy I could go to a&e if it was more than a teaspoon of blood 
I wasn’t sure how much it was so we decided it would be best to rest at home and Calle my own gp in the morning as it was now 10:30pm and I was Knackered and just wanted to curl up in bed
Kept wiping more blood through the night although smaller amounts then a bit bigger amounts in the morning though it never reached the pad 
Went to the dr at 9am, she referred me to the epu who called me at 10am for an appoIntment at 10:45 
They were so good as the gp had said it would be unlikely to get an appointment before Monday
Went to the scan on my own as we had no one for the kids so dh was sat in the car park with them as caleb asleep anyway
The nurse said as it’s early 5w6d we might not see a lot or we might see a baby but no heartbeat so might have to repeat the scan in a week 
The clinic had actually called back in the morning and I spoke to a lovely nurse who was much more reassuring and said it doesn’t sound too bad as the bleeding has started dark and got lighter rather than heavier, she said not to worry about going to the gp as they could put forward my 7 week scan to next week, obviously though I wasn’t going to wait that long! 
Anyway the nurse said she wouldn’t put the screen on that I look at as she wanted to see what she could see first 
She said give me a minute, started scanning, then said to the second nurse, can you turn the screen on, I was so relieved as I knew it must be ok, she turned to em and said were on good 
And there on the screen was a little white blob with a heartbeat!! 
I was so sure it was over, had even started to feel low down cramps, was so upset crying beforehand then this!
She gave me a picture to take out to dh, I didn’t look at him as I walked to the car then opened he door and said we have a baby with a heartbeat! The look on his face! 
There was a small bleed in front of the sac, she said I might carry on bleeding or spotting but for now it has stopped
She said we’re not out the woods yet but she feels positive about things and for now things are good, also because the bleed is in front of the sac and not behind so it shouldn’t push the sac out 
Anyway sorry that was so long I’m just so happy for now all is good and just have to pray it stays that way 
Also when Caleb woke up at 3:30 I hadn’t my proper wave of nausea because I sipped a bit of juice I have next to the end and I proper gagged! Sorry tmi but my first proper symptom that isn’t tiredness that I always have anyway lol 

Hope you’re all well, I’ll post a pic below, the circle is the yolk sac


----------



## star25




----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm so sorry for your scare but SO HAPPY that you saw a heartbeat and all ended up well!! your pic - it looks like a diamond ring! ;) <3


----------



## star25

It did wish! 
Well last night had the most horrific bleed with cramps and clots, one big one, blood constantly coming out so had to just sit on the toilet , was sure it was all over, scan today shows a healthy baby still! 
The sub chorionic haematoma has got considerably bigger though, it might carry on bleeding and can still cause a miscarriage, or it can heal and resolve itself 
Feel constantly on edge, next scan is with the fertility clinic on Tuesday, epu won’t scan again unless something drastic happens, fingers crossed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my, that's so horrible. To feel so helpless. I'm so glad things continue to be ok but wow - stop the madness!! Good luck on Tuesday. I hope you have some fun plans (or ANY plans) to make the weekend go by a little quicker for you. My fingers will be crossed for you.


----------

